#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-17
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 잘 들어가셨어요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 네 :)
<drake_kr> 아치도 사람 열받게 하는군요
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> ... gnome 설치가 안 됩니다..
<yemharc> ................
<drake_kr> 걍.. 데비안으로 가기도 그렇고..
<drake_kr> 아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ 씨바..
<yemharc> LFS ㄱㄱ
<drake_kr> 일단 아치는..
<drake_kr> 젠투와 데비안 중간인듯요
<drake_kr> 근데 netBSD는 하드코어 젠투?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 딱히 그런건 아니고
<yemharc> 로컬로만_맛보는_최적화의_세계.iso 인듯
<drake_kr> 서버는 레뎃, 우분투가 쓸만한거 같고..
<drake_kr> 레뎃은 서버만 관리해온 서버관리자들이 잘 쓰는듯하고..
<drake_kr> 우분투는 가끔 사용하는 사용자가 관리자가 되면 잘 쓸테고..
<drake_kr> 나머지는 일시키면 컴파일부터 해서 문제야
<grr> Hi
<drake_kr> 너 왜 안오고 지랄이야
<drake_kr> 여친님?
<grr> 토요일 출근
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<grr> 공짜일 해서 서글픔
<drake_kr> 왜 주말근무까지 하고 지랄이야
<grr> 8시간넘어가면 더 돈주는거도 없는데
<grr> portmap 어그나서여 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 어헣어헣
<drake_kr> 나 걍 데뱐으로 갈래
<grr> 그래서 그날 문자 반응도 느리고그랬어요..
<drake_kr> 토욜저녁이라도오지
<drake_kr> 금욜날 너무 퓨어하신분들이라
<grr> 차끊겨서 텍시타고 감
<grr> ..
<grr> 다들 너무 퓨어하셨나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 그러게 왜 개발자 같은걸 하고 그래요
<grr> ㅜㅜ...
<grr> 장비만 아니면 집에서 해도 되겠는데.. 장비가 여기에 있으니까 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 어휴
<yemharc> 개발자로 모자라 임베디드 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 역시 SI가 맞을려나요 (...)
<yemharc> 아니 힘든데 있다고 놀리니까 지옥으로 기어 들어가려고 해요 ...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 mbed가 개발직군에선 그나마 나은편 아닌가
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 '아무나 못함' 장비가지고 하니까 '있어보임' 두가지를 다 갖추고 있는건데
<drake_kr> 암튼 난 상암동 갑니다
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 문제는 '나만 할 수 있는'건 아니라는거 (.....)
<grr> 그렇죠...
<drake_kr> 일반 대학생 기준으로 할 수 있는 애들 있음?
<drake_kr> (엠베디드과인지 뭔지 하는 애들 포함)
<yemharc> 중학생은 하는듯 보입니다 (웃음)
<grr> 나만 할 수 있는건 아닌데
<grr> 남이 쌓아놓은걸 그대로 카피해서 배우긴 아주 쉬운거 같아요
<grr> 배운다기 보다 남이 3년동안 쌓은 노하우를 3개월이면 다수 가질 수 있는
<yemharc> 사실 꼭 기술방면만 그런건 아니에요
<yemharc> "몸으로밖에 체득할 수 없는" 기술을 제외하면 대부분 뒤따라 배우는 사람이 더 속도가 빨라요
<drake_kr> 아오 일단 가면서 해야지
<yemharc> 다만 그렇다고 해도 [Technique}이냐 [Skill]이냐 [Arts]냐에 따라
<yemharc> 극명하게 갈리긴 합니다.
<grr> 아트 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> art는 예술이지만
<yemharc> arts 라고 하면 [장인의 기술]이 되죠
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 점점 삽질이 싫어진다.........
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 애플빠가 되어야 겠어요
<yemharc> 인생에서 삽질을 몰아내자
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 유저가 완성하는게 아니라 , 완성품을 사면되요
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 개발도 땔치고 (....)
<yemharc> 아, 그러고 보니까 이번 IT박람회에서
<yemharc> 임베디드 장비를 위한 Zero Boot 라는 기술이 나왔어요
<yemharc> 요지는 시스템 종료시의 스냅샷을 떠서 임베디드 장비의 부팅을 0.2초 이하로 떨구는건데
<grr> 아 봤어요... 멋지더만요...
<yemharc> 실제 안드로이드 시연이나 이런거 보긴 했는데
<yemharc> 근데 말이죠
<yemharc> .....임베디드 장비를 왜 꺼요? (..)
<grr> (...)
<grr> 임베디드 장비는
<yemharc> 아니....이상하잖아요?
<grr> 꺼줘야 해요..
<grr> 집에 인터넷도 좀 끊길수도 있는거고.. 셋톱박스도 끊길수도 있는거고..
<yemharc> 스마트 냉장고 나오면 정기적으로 음식이 상한다는 말씀?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그런건 안쓸때 좀 꺼주면 좋고...
<grr> (....)
<grr> yemharc: 메모리 릭 라면 같이 상해버려요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 풐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 뭐 여튼 농담이고
<yemharc> 임베디드 장비용으로 한정하지 말고 좀 확대하면
<yemharc> 쓸만한게 나올거 같긴 한데.....
<grr> 결국 저건 clean boot에는 해당이 안된다는거죠?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<grr> 그럼 임베디드에선 싫어할꺼같아요 (...)
<yemharc> 애초에 스냅샷을 활용하는거라 임베디드......라고 해도 사용 가능한 분야가 조금 한정될겁니다
<yemharc> falinux쪽에서는 산업로봇이나 뭐 여튼 다양하게 적용 가능하다고 했는데
<yemharc> 그럼 단가가 올라가거든요 (....)
<grr> (...)
<grr> 단가... (...)
<grr> 포풍같이 올라가겠군요..
<yemharc> 에이
<yemharc> 뭐 포풍까진 아니고요
<yemharc> 16k면 되던게 M 단위로 올라갈 뿐이에요 (후비적)
<grr> .......
<yemharc> 칩셋 제조공정으로 따지면 1공정 단타식에서
<grr> 그돈이면 캐페시터를 바꿔서 더 비싸게 팔아먹고말지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 3공정 2중 압착 정도가 될까나.....
<yemharc> 뭣보다
<yemharc> 늘려놔도 한달(세달?)에 한번 하는 점검에서 부팅이 빨라지는것 빼고 이득이 없.......
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 어차피 12시간 점검인데
<yemharc> 1분 59초 80 빨리 끝나면 추가업무 들어가남......
<grr> ...
<grr> clean 부팅이 저 시간이라면\
<grr> 모르겠는데.. 그게 아니라면 뭐..
<grr> 진짜 장비재부팅안시키려고 런타임 패치까지 하는거보면..
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 생각해요
<yemharc> 일반인이야 상관없는데
<yemharc> 만약 당신이 자동차 공장 공장주라면
<yemharc> 24시간 365일 도는 기계하고
<yemharc> 1달에 하루씩 빼먹어야 하는 기계하고
<yemharc> 뭘 더 좋아하겠어요
<yemharc> (하드웨어 점검은 잠시 미뤄두고)
<grr> ....
<grr> 전자죠 뭐...
<yemharc> 그래서 [임베디드를 왜 끄남?]하는 말이 우스개소리로 있는거죠
<yemharc> 네트워크 장비는 더 심하고요 (이거야 뭐 잘 아실테고)
<grr> 그렇게 되는군요...
<grr> 하지만 휴대폰은 정기적으로 재부팅을 해줘야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거야 뭐 일반인 레벨이니 상관없죠
<yemharc> 그리고 아이폰은 안 하더군요 (....)
<grr> 해킹안하면 정말 재부팅할일이 없더라구요 (...)
<yemharc> 지금 iOS랑 안드로이드를 보고 있으면
<yemharc> 완숙한 경지에 들어선 유닉스와 초기 리눅스의 구도를 생각나게 해요
<grr> 시망드로이드는 완성품이라고 할만한게 나오기전에는 안쓸려구요.. 장난감용이라면 몰라도..
<yemharc> grr: 사실
<yemharc> 폰은 이제 써도 괜찮은데
<yemharc> 타블렛은 그냥 시망.......
<yemharc> 게다가 삼성은 겔탭 인터뷰 광고 [싸그리] 조작이라고 뽀록나서 대차게 까이고
<yemharc> (......)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 캘리포니아, 16일은 '잡스 데이' 선포
<alisol> 다크서클님
<alisol> 본명이 어떻게 되시는지.. 살짝 알려주세요.
<alisol> 다크서클님 전화번호 아시는 분 있으신가요ㅐ. 분도님이 급하게 찾으시네요
<DarkCircle> 고릉 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> alisol / -ㅅ-m ...
<DarkCircle> 정신없이 먹기만 하다 지금 봤어요 -ㅅ-;
<bluedusk> 아 왜 난 bash shell 에서 문자열 짜르는게 짜증나지..-_-
<bluedusk> 제대로 안먹혀 왜!!
<DarkCircle> 그러면 펄에서 문자열 받아다가 자르시면 ...
<DarkCircle> (php를 쓰셔도 되고)
<DarkCircle> ...
<bluedusk> expr 로 짤랐어요.. 괜히 bash shell에 내장되있는거로 자른다고 개 삽질을..-_-
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ ping 이 내부 네트워크끼리 잘 되는데 외부로는 안되면 이유가 뭘까요.. network is unreachable 이라고 뜨네요 .ㅠ
<bluedusk> nexusz99, 게이트웨이가 제대로 안잡혀서요
<nexusz99> 감사합니다 bluedusk
<drake_kr> 아이고 나죽네
<imsu> ??
<imsu> drake_kr: 먼일 있으십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분도님 바운더리 가서 뭣좀 먹었음
<drake_kr> (많이)
<imsu> 머 죽을일은 아니구만요 머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얌마
<drake_kr> 분도님하고 같이 뭘 많이 먹으면
<drake_kr> 뭘 많이 먹겠냐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쨌든 많이 먹으면 좋은거 아닌감유? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마우스가 왜 잘 안되나 했더니 흰색아니면 인식을 못하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐라고 너 이자식
<drake_kr> ... 좋은 지적이다
<imsu> 음?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마우스요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아우
<imsu> drake_kr: 그러고 보니께 자랑하시는겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이새키 눈치만 빨라가지고..
<imsu> 헐헐헐
<imsu> 프린터가 갑자기 이상해져버렸네 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 뭔 집에 프린터까지 있냐
<imsu> 싸게 줏었죠 머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 레이저 프린터 3만원에 꿀꺽 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 키보드 안사길 잘했지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 사고 싶음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 다음달이나 다다음달 살거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이번달은 힘들고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이제 나가수나 보고 자야쥐
<imsu> 어제 한건 별로 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-18
<razgon> Good morning?
<yemharc> Morning good~
<razgon> ni men hao?
<razgon> 모두 바쁘신 모양이네요.
<razgon> 다들 들어오시고 조용.ㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐어, 일단 일하는 시간이니까요
<razgon> 하긴 저도 일하는 시간인데 농번기라서 오늘은 정말 조용합니다. ....ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> http://180.131.21.28)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 유명인사 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 오... 밀옹....
<yemharc> 넵 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 그리고 유명하지 않아요
<yemharc> orz
<Ponics_Beginner1> 일단 밀옹은 유명함...
<yemharc> DVI케이블 편하네요. 화면이 넓어지는...
<Ponics_Beginner1> ?.?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 별차이 없심...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 기분탓 ?
<yemharc> 아이패드에 연결해서 쓰긴 편한데요
<yemharc> 일단 블투 키보드도 있고 (...)
<yemharc> 이야~ 이렇게 쓰라고 지급받은 듀얼모니터는 아닌데 말이죠 핫핫
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 아무튼 언냐의 숙제는 잘해주고 있삼 ?
<yemharc> 아무것도 오지 않는군요. 다행입니다.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔.... 슬마...
<yemharc> 느긋하게 이번 서울 세미나 발표자료나 만들고 있어요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 일단 사실 확인과 함께... 밀옹에게 숙제 위탁 하라고 독촉을 해야 겠심..
<yemharc> Oh~ NO~
<yemharc> 잘 지내는 사람 왜 갈구려고 하심까 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㄴㄴ ㅋㅋㅋ 다 밀옹을 위한... 중상모략 이라고 할끄나 ? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 중요한건 그 언냐 연락처도 연락할 방법도 연락처를 아는 사람의 연락처도 모르는다는거... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 내일은 넥서스 프라임 공개일이군요
<yemharc> 읭... 전 알고 있는데요 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 급 대화의 주제를 변경하는 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 난 모름... 연락처를 받는적도 받고자한 시도도 없었심..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 넥프 이름이 겔럭시 넥서스로 결정났다네요
<yemharc> ....왠지 맘에 안든다
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 버럭~! 으르롱.... 이제 나이가 겁나 많아진 밀옹...
<yemharc> ?!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 언능 맘씨 좋은 언냐가 밀옹을 구제 해줘야 하는디...
<yemharc> 옵티머스 LTE는 최고스펙이라고 자랑은 하는데 OS성능이 하드웨어의 1/4도 못 끌어내고 있네요...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 그러니 오덕후 라고 불리우고 주변에서 " 안생겨! 뭘하던 언냐가 안생겨! " 라고 말을 하지..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 그런거 말고.. 언냐들이 좋아할만한.. 머 그런걸 좀....
<yemharc> 전 아직 제가 좋은게 더 좋아요 (..)
<yemharc> 그래도 이제 슬슬 개발은 접기로 했어요
<yemharc> (...)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 개발 접고 디벨롭 하려고 ?
<yemharc> 아뇨 진짜 소스코드 들여다 보는건 그만 할까 하고 있어요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 쩔.어.~.!
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 하이
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 소스코드 보지 말고.. 이젠.. 전신주 타는것이 워뗘 ?
<yemharc> 푸힛
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 뛰면서 즐기는... 노.가.다.!
<yemharc> 더 힘들거 같은데요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 힘들어도 머...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 노.가.다. 근육은 생길듯...
<bluedusk> 뭐지 왜 또 속도가 안나와 망할 파일서버
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 이런 씨앙
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 사실 뭐 여러가지 한계도 좀 느끼고
<yemharc> 스스로도 열정이건 관심이건 어쨌든 좀 떨어져 나간 느낌이네요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 뭘하던... 항상 최선... 강한자가 살아 남는것이 아니라... 살아 남으니 강한 것이고... 용기있는자만이 미인을 얻는것이 아니라... 미인을 얻으니 근자감이 생기는 것임..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 사실 요샌 번역쪽 일이 끌려요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 오... 영어촘 합뉘카~?
<yemharc> 그정도는 아니구요 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 자자.. 다 시끄럽고.. 밀옹.. 나랑 프로젝트좀 해야 쓰겠쓰... 즉  이말은  " 내 밑에 와서 구박받으면서 잡일꾼의 노예가 되어 보지 않으련 ? " 뜻임..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 난 요즘... 소스 코드 가... 뭘 찍어 먹는 소스 로 알정도로... 워드질만 겁나 하고 있심...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 겁나 신나고 프린터와 A4 용지가 가득한 잡일꾼 워드의 세계로 빠져 보지 않겠삼 ?
<grr> yemharc: 전봇대 타면 재밌어요 전봇대 타세요 (...)
<yemharc> 어쩌다 워드만 잡고 계세요
<yemharc> grr / 제가 "펌웨어 재밌어요. 장비 만드세요" 하면 어떤 기분일거 같아요 (....)
<grr> yemharc: 와 신난다! (...)
<yemharc> 에랏!!! (@$%$)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 원래 초허접 콤맹의 만랩은 잡일 워드업무 보조임.... 전직 안됨...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아놔... 겁나 졸립냉... 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 벌써 졸리우면 안되는뎅.. 아놔.. 피곤쓰...
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> grr : http://simplete.com/?p=262
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 뭐 잼난거 없심 ?
<yemharc> 음..
<yemharc> http://www.archive.org/web/web.php
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 퍽퍽퍽~! 장난 하삼 ? 온통 영어 이지 않심!!
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 난 영어보면 더 졸리우는데.. 퍽퍽퍽~!
<yemharc> 거기 그래뵈도 스토킹용 사이트에요
<razGon> re-hi-yo~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 오늘 같은 날은 마성전설2나 해야 겠네요.
<razGon> 환자도 없어서리.
<yemharc> 환자?!
<razGon> 아.. 저 의사에요.=.=;;
<yemharc> 어느 분야이신가요?
<grr> 워3 유즈맵 말씀하시는건가요 = =;
<razGon> 가정의학과입니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> DVI 출력은 확실히 베터리 소모가 좀 있네...
<drake_kr> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<drake_kr> 내 월급을 쿠팡하다니..
<yemharc_> 음
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> hi yo
<grr> ho yo
<yemharc_> http://www.malsup.com/jquery/
<razGon> 웹서버-제로보드와 네임서버에 대한 좋은 포스팅 있을까요?
<razGon> 우분투 게시판에 올라와있는 거 빼고요.
<drake_kr> 29일에 함께 하시나요?
<razGon> drake_kr: 저 광주라서 그시간에 참석 못합니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 너무 아쉽습니다. ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 제 발표가 우분투 서버 설치활용인데..
<razGon> 토요일 1시까지 진료 합니다...=.=;;
<drake_kr> 분명 시간이 남을듯해서 (서브)도메인-호스트-어플리케이션(xe, tc) 순으로 하려고 하는데
<razGon> 광주라 서울 도착시 6시반...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 어헣어헣
<razGon> 제가 한 순서로 보면
<razGon> ubuntu sever install - X-window올리기와 제반준비 - vsftpd설치와 설정 - AMP설치  - 제로보드 올리기 -  설정과 구성에서 막힘.
<razGon> 그 이전에 X-window올리고 ajaxplorer 사용했습니다.
<razGon> 앞으로 계획은 제로보드로 자료실 홈피 구성과 네임서버설치 하는 것입니다.
<drake_kr> 네임서버는 bind9 설치하시면 되긴 합니다만.. 별로 추천하지는 않고요..
<drake_kr> kr.dnsever.com <- 같은 서비스를 이용하시는게 좋구요
<razGon> bind9설치했는데 설정이 복잡하더라구요.
<razGon> 아. 호스팅인가요?
<drake_kr> 아니요, dns 관리서비스만 제공하는 페이지입니다
<drake_kr> ftpd도 그다지 안 쓰시는게 좋을것 같구요.. (보안에 확신이 없으시면 아예 닫아두시는게 좋습니다)
<drake_kr> openssh만 설치하시면 원격 ssh 접속+sftp로 쓰시는게 좋구요
<drake_kr> 아마 mysql에서 계정과 db를 만들지 못하셔서 그러신듯 한데..
<bluedusk> 우엉우엉
<drake_kr> 설치할때 잠깐 phpmyadmin 설치하셔서 활용하는것도 방법입니다
<drake_kr> phpmyadmin은 apt-get으로 받으시면 되고요
<drake_kr> 이걸 구축하는걸 직접 한번 보셔야 이해가 팍! 가실텐디..
<razGon> myadmin은 설치했습니다.
<razGon> 그렇죠.
<razGon> 예시가 없으니 뭘 알고 설치하는지도 모르고.
<razGon> 어짜피 보안상 문제 될건 없습니다. 학회 자료이니깐요.
<razGon> 그냥 학술자료.
<drake_kr> 그래도 ftp 말고 sftp 활용하시는게 좋아요
<razGon> 대용량 메일 서버보다는 자료 보관실로 사용하고 있습니다.
<razGon> sftp는 뭔가요?
<razGon> vsftpd설치하는 것과 다른가요?
<drake_kr> ssh 기반 안에서 동작하는 파일 전송 프로토콜이에요
<razGon> 서버설치하면서 openssh는 설치했습니다.
<drake_kr> vsftpd는 설치하다 컴퓨터를 집어던지실수도 있기 때문에 추천하지 않아요
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 하긴 거기서 좀헤멧죠.
<razGon> 설정이 생각보다 복잡하더라구요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sftp는 설정이 필요가 없어요
<razGon> sftp에 대해서 구글링 해야 겠네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 파일전송 프로그램은 뭘 쓰시나요
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 클라이언트 프로그램..
<razGon> 파일질라 사용하라고 하셔서 그거 쓰고요. 다른 회원분들은 윈도우 탐색기 쓰시더라구요. 쓰기 편하니.
<razGon> 아. 여기서 다른회원 분들은 저희 학회 회원분들입니다.
<razGon> 같은 아이디 사용.  일종의 자료 보관함이죠.
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 알ftp만 아니면 됐죠 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 제로보드란건 xpressengine(xe)를 말씀하시는거죠?
<razGon> 옙
<drake_kr> 거기서 이제
<razGon> 아.sftp로 연결도 가능 하군요. 파일질라로. 단... 이렇게 하면 루트가 드러나는 군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<bluedusk> 음.. 저같은 경우엔 ssh 접속할때 패스워드가 아니라 키파일로 로그인하게 바꿔놨는데
<razGon> 모듈 설정해서 자료실 모듈설정하세요.
<bluedusk> 그럼 sftp도 키파일로 로그인해야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 글쵸
<bluedusk> 아 이거 samba에 ldap 붙이는게 생각보다 참 토나오네요..;
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 자 drake_kr 님 저에게도 가르침을..하앜하앜
<razGon> 아 맞다. samba설치도 해야 되는데...ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 단비 같은 가르침을 저에게도
<razGon> 윈 7으로 설치하고 난뒤에 공유하기 참 힘들어 졋습니다.
<drake_kr> 음.. 오히려 더 쉽던데..
<drake_kr> 그리고 전 samba 잘 안 써서 ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 그럼 뭘로 공유하나요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 xe로 공유합니다
<razGon> 같은 인트라넷 안에서 데이타 교환시
<razGon> 제로보드로요?
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon> 흠.... 그러면 속도가 차이가 별루 없나요?
<drake_kr> 전송속도 차이는 별로 없고..
<drake_kr> 학술지가 무슨 파일 겁내 많고 압축하는데 뷁만년 걸리고 그런건 아니잖아요
<imsu> drake_kr: 키보드 키보드 ~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 사고 싶다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 내일 사.
<razGon> 아. 저희 동영상 화일이 많이 있어서 기본 몇기가씩 합니다.
<drake_kr> 그건 razGon 님이 올리시는거고, 다른 분들은 받아보시게 되는건가요? 아니면 그 반대의 경우도 발생하는건가요?
<razGon> 반대의 경우도 발생합니다.
<razGon> 일종의 자료 보관함으로 쓰려구요. 사용자는 한 30명. 동접자는 많이 하면 3명?
<razGon> 요정도 되겠군요.
<drake_kr> 차라리 웹하드 솔루션을 사용하는것도 방법이겠군요
<razGon> 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> http://www.linkhard.co.kr/ 이런것도 있구요
<razGon> 어떤게 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> ajaxplorer 쓰셨을텐데.. 아무래도 대용량파일전송이 어려웠을듯..
<drake_kr> 회원제면 그냥 ftp나 sftp 쓰셔도 되구요..
<razGon> 예 한글지원도 안되고요. 폴더채 올려야 될경우도 있었는데.
<drake_kr> 기가급 용량이라면 이야기가 좀 달라지죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 그게 안되서요.
<razGon> 지금 제가 만든 서버 용량이 전체 2T입니다.
<drake_kr> 전 개인이 사용하는 용량이 11.5T..
<razGon> 그정도면 전량 보관이 아니라.. 말그대로 보관함으로 쓰긴 편하죠.
<razGon> 헉!!! 大兄!!
<razGon> Ta ggu!
<razGon> 절전형으로 산다는게 욕심내서 E350으로 해서 제작비용이 높게 들었습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 근데 이것 저것 설치하는 재미가 있구요.
<drake_kr> ajaxplorer에서 좀 아쉬웠던 것들이 linkhard가 많이 해소해주긴 하는데..
<razGon> 정 안되면 그냥 미니컴으로 설치할 생각을 했죠.ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아왜 debian/Kfreebsd 인스톨하는데 시디 부팅중에 커널이 죽는겨!!
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 해결좀 굽신굽신
<drake_kr> 대신 activex 방식이에요
<drake_kr> 선택은 razGon 님이 알아서 하시는거니까..
<drake_kr> xe로 보드 만들고 linkhard로 링크 거는 방식으로 사용하셔도 될테고..
<razGon> 허걱...
<razGon> 그러면 링크하드는 리눅스 기반이 아니군요!!
<drake_kr> 기반은 리눅스고요
<drake_kr> activex 클라이언트를 제공해주는거에요
<razGon> 아 좋습니다.!!
<drake_kr> jsp도 아닌 php 기반에서 업로드 용량과 시간에는 제한이 있고..
<razGon> 어차피 사용자는 99.9%가 윈도우 사용자입니다.
<drake_kr> activex가 빠지면 참 거시기 혀요 진행바도 안 나오고
<drake_kr> 아직 xe 설치 못 하신건가요
<imsu> bluedusk: 음?
<razGon> xe설치는 했는데요. 모듈 설정에서 메뉴얼보고 공부하는 중입니다.
<razGon> 애키우면서 하느라고 진행이 좀 늦어요.
<razGon> 모두 잠든 11시경부터 주말마다 하는데. 진행이 느릴수 밖에요.
<razGon> 링크하드 공부해야 겠군요!!
<drake_kr> 뭘 공부해요 설치만 하면 되는건디 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 설치 해보고 사용해봐야죠.
<razGon> 무슨 문제가 있는지...ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 문제는 많죠
<razGon> 잠시 저 화장실좀 다녀오겠습니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 저도 이제 좀 자려고 합니다
<imsu> drake_kr: pkgsrc 한방에 설치 되십니까??
<imsu> 왜 멈추냐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 그거 pkgsrc에서 make 하는게 아니고.. 각각 패키지별로 들어가서 설치하는겨 -.-
<razGon> drake_kr: 大兄!! 감사합니다!! Have a goo spleep^^V
<razGon> goo->good
<bluedusk> http://sports.chosun.com/news/btype2.htm?id=201110190100138900012073&ServiceDate=20111018
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ 동렬이형 복귀!!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> drake_kr: 60달러 돌파 (....)
<grr> 음.. 요거 사면 마우스를 3개를 주는걸까요? http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1129199&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=902&cate_c3=921&cate_c4=0
<meow_andro> grr / 너브죽
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 그렇습니까? 메뉴얼에서는 그냥 make 하라길래 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 일단 샀으니 실제로 3개가 오나 봐야겠네요 - -
<razGon> drake_kr: 주무세요?
<razGon> 혹시 우분투에 링크하드 설치해보신 분?
<razGon> 이해 안가는 부분이 있어서요.
<imsu> razGon: 하드링크요?
<imsu> 아;; 아니구나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon: 링크하드가 그 뭐냐 엔드라이브 같은건가요?
<razGon> imsu: 예
<razGon> 독립서버버젼으로 설치해야 되는게 맞는지해서요.
<razGon> 일단은 설치 중입니다만. ^^;
<imsu> razGon: 아;; 도스 박스인가 그런거 이용하시면 안되나요?
<imsu> 잘되는거 같던데~;;;
<imsu> 저도 잘;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> 도스박스요?
<razGon> 그런것도 있군요.
<razGon> 그거말고요.
<razGon> 웹하드 설치형솔루션요.
<imsu> 아 드랍박스이구나
<imsu> ㅈㅅ ㅠ
<razGon> 드랍박스는 용량이...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://www.gnujava.com/board/article_view.jsp?article_no=4423&board_no=21&table_cd=EPAR04&table_no=04
<yemharc> 참고해보세요
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 링크하드가 뭐하는놈이에요?
<imsu> 지식을 얻어가야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu: 음...... 개인용 웹하드?
<razGon> 얩
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> yemharc: bsd emacs 설치중 ㅋㅋㅋ 아 근데 너무 느리다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 여튼 뭐, [혼자쓰면 좋은] 정도면 될듯
<yemharc> imsu: 그러니까 하지 말랑께.......
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 근데 뭐.... 하고 싶음 하는거죠
<yemharc> 난 이제 삽질을 접었음
<imsu> yemharc: 나도 변태가 되가나;;; 한번 눈에 들어오는거 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;; 젠장~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어휴~ 삽질을 왜 해요?
<yemharc> 그냥 완성품을 쓰면 되잖앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 그니까 약정 양도 하면 내가 삽질을 안하지 ~!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋은 방법이구만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나에게 삽질을 벗어나게 해주삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.system76.com/
<yemharc> 여기서 구매하면 삽질 안해도 됨요
<imsu> 어차피 스톨만씨꺼 쓸거면 삽질해야함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 저 우분투 슈퍼키는 참 끌린단 말이죠.....
<yemharc> 키캡만 따로 안 파나 (..)
<imsu> yemharc: nvidia 가 우분투랑 많이 충돌나던데(초기설치시) 요놈은 안그런가 보군요
<yemharc> imsu: 에이~ 착각하면 안되요
<yemharc> '충돌나는 놈은 빼고' 만드는겁니다.
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu,  예전에 누가 synergy 같은 프로그램 개발했다고 본거 같은데 혹시 아세요?
<bluedusk> 마우스 키보드 공유하고 파일까지 공유되는?
<imsu> 그럼 앞으로 충돌날수도 있다는거군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 모릅니다 ㅡ.ㅡ. ( 아 무지의 대명사 <--------------)
<imsu> yemharc: bsd는 뭐가 이렇게 ftp 가 끊긴게 많냥;; ㅡ.ㅡ; 짱나유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머좀 할라고 하면 ftp 연결할수 없대 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> imsu: 어디에 연결하는데 끊겨있대요?
<imsu> yemharc: x 성공유 ~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: emacs 설치할려고 파일 받아오는데 연결안된다네요
<razGon> yemharc: 저기 있는 게시물은 설치에 대한 내용이 아니라 설정에 대한 내용이더라구요.
<imsu> 몇 군데 돌더니 하나 잡아서 다운중이에요
<imsu> yemharc: 개인용 웹서버이면 뭐;; 그냥 아무거나 설치하면 안되나요?? 링크하드가 뭐 따로 좋은 점이 있습니까?
<yemharc> imsu: 아 혹시
<yemharc> 컴파일해서 설치했음요?
<imsu> 음?
<imsu> 그냥 make;;
<imsu> 할줄모르니 그냥 make ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://www.netbsd.org/docs/pkgsrc/
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> http://www.netbsd.org/docs/software/packages.html#available-packages
<imsu> 거기서 받아서
<imsu> package 최신으로 받아서 설치중이에요
<imsu> 아 이제 80프로받았네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 디게 느려 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> yemharc: 그나저나 남아도는 파워 없습니까? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 netbsd를..
<bluedusk> 얼마나 굇수가 되려고..ㄷㄷ
<imsu> yemharc: 아 노트북 키보드 고무가 느껴져 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 타자 싫다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 맛만 보는놈이에요 깊이는 안들어갑니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 얼레
<bluedusk> 맛도 못보는 1인
<imsu> 아니 못들어가요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: 담달에는 꼭 국방색으로 사버릴껴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon: 링크하드 애초에 공개버전 메뉴얼이 있는데요?
<imsu> bluedusk: drake_kr 님이 설치해논거 보고 그냥 심심풀이로 설치해보는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 민간인으로 돌아가려고 슬슬 공장에서 손 떼고 있어요
<yemharc> 엣헴
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 에잇 굇수들
<bluedusk> 휰~
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 아니 진짠데......
<imsu> yemharc: 믿어줄테니 양도 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어여 실컷 쓰시옵소서
<imsu> 내가 첫타로 찜함 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아닌가;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<imsu> 그나저나 키보드 사고싶어요;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 공돌이를 벗어나
<yemharc> 오덕이 되자
<yemharc> (.....)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 NDS-3D를 사고 신인류로 진화할까 (.....)
<imsu> 그거 닌텐도인가요?
<yemharc> [첫x스의 맛은 액정x름의 맛] 정도는 말해줘야 [아 앳끼 신입이구나] 하던.....
<yemharc> 넵 그겁니다
<imsu> 어여사셈 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 예밀씨한테 양도받을게 점점 많아지면 좋긴한데~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안되겠다 거지 근성을 버려야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 양도는 무슨놈의 양도! 천년만년 쓸테닷!
<imsu> 똥값되기 전에 팔아야지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 팔으란 말이에요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 첫키스맛은 침맛이져 - -
<yemharc> grr: 더러운 리얼충!
<grr> = =
<yemharc> 어차피 지금은 없으면서!
<grr> 아...
<grr> T_T
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 어 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: ㅋㅋ 첫키스의 침맛도 못본????
<imsu> yemharc: 뭔놈의 설치가 이렇게도 오래 걸릴까요;;
<imsu> 이래놓고 나중에 fail 뜨나; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 관련된 모든 패키지를 설치하나; 징하게 오래걸리네 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: ㅇ_ㅇ?
<imsu> grr: 우리와의 약속까지 깨고 만나던 그분과는 침을 나누셨음? ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 리얼충!
<DarkCircle> 엇! 우주의 신 임수옹!
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽죽 너브죽 (_ _ )
<imsu> DarkCircle: 그냥 일어나지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 철푸덕 =3
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 우주의 신 imsu 옹!!
<bluedusk> 너브죽죽 너브죽 (__ __)
<razGon> 아..!! 독립서버로 설치했는데. 이것으로 하니 광고가 나오네요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon> 광고 없이 하려면 솔루션 버젼을 사용하라고 하던데...ㅠ
<imsu> 어쩔수 없지 않나요; ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 이건 보니 호스팅을 해주고 서버를 움직이게 해주는 거고
<razGon> 솔루션 버젼은 호스팅 단계에서 해주는 거 같은데 말이죠.
<razGon> 솔루션 버전을 설치하자니 복잡하던데요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 독립서버 버젼은 마치 ajaxplorer설치하는 거 같은 느낌이긴 한데.
<razGon> 이게 광고가 들어오는 건 좋은데. 해킹당하는 듯한 느낌이...
<razGon> 아무도 모르는 곳으로 만들려고 하는데. 왠지..
<razGon> 해커들이 들르는 작은 소행성 같이될거 같아서요.
<bluedusk> razGon, 사실 저도 집에서 이것저것 잡용으로 돌리는 7 시리즈 코어를 가진 서버가 있는데
<bluedusk> 얼마전에 ssh랑 apache가 죽었어요
<bluedusk> 아무래도 imsu 님이 맨날 자기 놀린다고 해킹한듯한데..심증만 있고 물증이..ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> win7이라서 그렇지 않은지요?
<bluedusk> freebsd 인데요..
<bluedusk> 저 윈도우 비스타 부터 잘 모르겠..;
<bluedusk> 메뉴도 어디가 다 도망가있고..;
<razGon> 아...죄송.... 제가 짧은 지식이라서.ㅋ
<razGon> 이런 속도가 넘 느리네요.
<razGon> 독립서버 78메가 올리는데 15분걸리면 이건 정말..
<yemharc> 업로드 속도는 별 수 없어요
<yemharc> 회선 자체가 흔히 말하는 xx라이트 회선 같은거면
<yemharc> 업로드 대역폭이 작아요
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 (지갑의)물리적 한계
<razGon> 근데.. 동일한 서버의 ftp로 보내면 훨씬빠릅니다. 링크하드로 보내면 아주 기어갑니다...
<razGon> 업로드대역폭을 조절한게 아닌지.
<razGon> ftp는 벌써 보냈는데. 저쪽 하드는 왜이리 느린건지. 아마도 저쪽 웹을 거쳐서 그런듯해요.
<razGon> 에잉.. 삭제 해야 겟당.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 오.... 콤맹에겐 막연한 동경의 현장...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 콤뿌따와 콤뿌따 끼리의 영화에서 해커들만이 한다는 자료 전송 하기...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 정말 실전에서도 가능한것이 였군효... 갱장~! 갱장~!
<razGon> ?
<imsu> bluedusk: 제가 해킹할줄 알면 여기 안있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데
<yemharc> 다른 좋은 솔루션들 많은데 굳이 링크하드를 쓰려는 이유가 있나요?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 해킹 할 줄 알면 어디에 있는건데? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 감옥
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 감빵
<Seony^MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ 정답~
<Seony^MBP> 그럼 결국은 해킹을 할 줄 모르는 게 좋은 것이라는 성급한 일반화의 오류를 만드는군요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 해킹 = 감빵 = 쌤숭 = 감빵  이런건가효 ?
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 해킹할줄 알면 이미 여기 폐쇄임 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 헛... 그 전설의 도네이션 킹! 임수님 이시닷...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수님 / 넙죽...
<yemharc> .....애플 주식이 점점 미쳐가네요
<yemharc> $440 찍고 420으로 내려왔는데..... 시가총액 따지면 4천억 달러......
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냐...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수님 / 저의 5살된 콤뿌따가 운명하였습니다... 어케 해야 할론지요 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 다른놈으로 얼른 줏어야지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수님 / 어케 어디서 주워 와야 하나효 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 인간관계만 좋다면 어디서든 줏어올수 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 해킹 -> 정신병 -> 해킹 -> 정신병 -> 해킹 -> 감빵 -> 대기업
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹이라면 어디서든 컴퓨터를 줏어다드릴지도 ...
<DarkCircle> 신이니까요 -.-=b
<Seony^MBP> imsu: Hi
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수님 / 오... 인간관계가 않좋으면... 줍기 스킬을 찍을수 없는것인가효 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 글쎄요 ;;
<DarkCircle> imsu / 아톰머신 하나 업어주세요 -.-=b
<imsu> 전진짜로 돈없어서 줍는거라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 줍는것도 능력!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 닭꾸썷을옹 / 훔.... 그런가효 ?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 또 정적만 흐르는...
<yemharc> 그러게요
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 님도 이번달에 제주도 내려가십니까?
<imsu_bsd> 흠흠
<razGon> 밀어야 겟습니다.
<razGon> 링크하드가 설치가 안되서 처음부터 다시 만들어야 될거 같은데.
<razGon> 자료 백업한다음에 다시 올릴때 권한설정등의 문제는 없죠?
<yemharc> 자료 자체는 문제없어요
<razGon> 옙!! 감사합니다.
<razGon> 그나저나 링크하드가 설치 안되서 다시 설정해야 될거 같은데. 처음부터 많이 엉켜서 처음부터 재설치해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 저는 이만 퇴근요^^^
<alisol> hanirc 5명,  freenode 많이
<yemharc> 읭....
<yemharc> alisol: 내일 발표자료로 올려두신 글은 잘 읽었습니다.
<alisol> 준현님?
<alisol> 아직 연결이 안되고 있어서요. t 본명과 아이디와 용안과..
<yemharc> 네 맞습니다.
<alisol> 아하.
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 재성님 이번에 제주 내려가시나요? 아니면 서울?
<alisol> yemharc - 제주에서 어떤 거 하나요?
<yemharc> 이번 세미나 분도님은 제주도 내려가시고
<alisol> 흠흠
<yemharc> drake_kr님 주관(?)으로 서울서 [서울 소모임]이 열립니다.
<alisol> 오옴.
<yemharc> 사실 소모임이라 하긴 뭐하고
<yemharc> 그냥 평소 하는 그대로 우분투 세미나인데
<yemharc> 주축이 드레이크님이고
<alisol> 전 내부 정보에 둔하여 처음 알았어요. 큭큭
<yemharc> 분도님하고 명환님은 제주도 가서 제주지역 분들하고 모이는거죠
<yemharc> 조만간 공지도 올라갈겁니다
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 내가 먼저 공지 올려야지
<alisol>  공지 올려주시면 읽어볼게요.
<drake_kr> 왤케 느려
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 음.. 재미있는 웹사이트가 주제인데
<yemharc> 웹사이트 소개 반, 잡담 반이 되가요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오프레코딩으로 편하게 합시다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 빨리 끝내고 일단 술 <-
<yemharc> 사실 이번 모임에 딱히 레코딩까지 할 필요가 있는지는 조금 의문이긴 해요
<yemharc> 하면 좋긴 합니다마는...
<alisol> 사진으로 남겨서 올리도록 하죠.
<alisol> drake_kr : 제목 Ctrl + C . Ctrl+V  하셨나봐요. 미래로 바꿔주세요
<drake_kr> 백투더퓨처입니다
<alisol> 좋아요
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> 중회의실 아니었어요?
<drake_kr> 오
<yemharc> 부앜 우분투 마크닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 페북 이벤트 오타검증좀요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오타는 없고
<yemharc> 그저 마크가 (........)
<drake_kr> 마크가 이상해요?
<grr> 아 = =
<drake_kr> 좌분투로 할까..
<grr> drake_kr: 2번째로 내가 처리 못할만한 일이 나왔어요 - -
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 니가 처리못하면 어떡혀
<yemharc> drake_kr: 야근해야죠
<yemharc> 음
<grr> 시스템 메인터넌스 이슈도 받아서 하고있는데... 젠장 만든놈이 무슨 대가리로 만든건지 이해가 불가 ㅡㅡ
<grr> yemharc: 야근은 이미 하고있어요 - -
<drake_kr> 읭? 왜 제가야근
<yemharc> grr: 그럴땐 갈아엎어요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 진이씨가 야근요
<yemharc> 저도 야근하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 발표자료 만들어요
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> ....
<grr> 저 금요일 시험이라서
<grr> 목,금 휴가 쓸랬는데
<grr> 금요일 휴가써야할판 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 시험이 아트하게 이번주 금, 다음주 금
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 좀 화나겠다
<yemharc> 아, grr 이번 분투 세미나는 참석하죠?
<grr> 그거때문에 말씀드려야겠는데..
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 아마 못갈가능성이 높습니다
<drake_kr> 이미 공지 올라갔느데
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> vim 책 언제 드리나.......
<grr> 제가 아마 못갈거같아요..
<grr> drake_kr: 죄송합니다. 다음주에 릴리즈 때문에 안될꺼같아요.
<yemharc> 사정 있어서 못 오시는거야 별 수 없죠
<yemharc> 발표 하나를 어찌할까.....
<yemharc> drake_kr: 저랑 나눠서 때울까요?
<grr> 아마 갈수 있다 없다가 나와도 다음주 금요일되야 알 수 있을것 같습니다...
<yemharc> 그정도면 시간 충분해요
<yemharc> 자료야 그냥 미리 만들면 되는거고...
<grr> 쩝.. 여러모로 죄송합니다 요즘 너무 바쁘네요;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전에 제가 그랬죠
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> = =
<grr> 다시 일하러..
<grr> ㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 걍 냅두고 안오면 제가 늘리면 되니까..
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐....저도 만들다 보니 말이 좀 길어지긴 해요
<yemharc> 여튼 되는대로 만들고 그날 진이씨 못오면 여유있게 발표하겠습니다
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ여
<drake_kr> 그리고 2번째 세션도 길면 한없이 길어질수도 있을듯
<yemharc> 2번째면 다크서클님이죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 음....
<drake_kr> 제 세션도 늘리면 늘어나는쪽이구.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제 파트는 사실 사이트 갯수 자체는 그리 많지 않아요
<yemharc> 사실 사이트 나열보다도 해당 유형의 사이트 찾는 방법하고
<yemharc> 활용법이 주가 되서......
<drake_kr> 원래는 zbxe랑 tc 정도만 하려고 했는데 wordpress sugarcrm drupal phpbb 뭐 이런거 넣다보면 시간은 금방 가것죠
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<alisol> grr - 일..T.T
<yemharc> 그건 억지로 분량늘리기잖아요
<alisol> 夜動
<drake_kr> 훗
<drake_kr> zbxe로도 1시간 때울수있듬
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 슬슬 퇴근시간이군요
<drake_kr> 응?
<yemharc> 자, 그럼 전 오늘은 이만 들어갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> drake_kr alisol 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> driver쪽 코드는 진짜 보기가 거시기할정도로 해놓네요 - -;
<drake_kr> 옛날사람들이라 ㅡ.ㅡ]
<grr> 정말... 따로만든 lib 함수같은거 위치다른데선 못땡겨쓰니까 함수포인터로 넘기는거야 꼼수라고 생각은 해보겠는데...  대체 이 카오스적인 대소문자 섞은 변수는 대체 뭐의 약자인게야 - -
<drake_kr> 만들당시 여친이랑 깨졌었나보지
<grr> jQrS 라는 변수는 대체 뭐의 약어냐고 아놔 - -
<grr> app 쪽말고 kernel 쪽 코드를 보면 되게 기득권 부리는 느낌을 강하게 받아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> q는 quality겠네
<drake_kr> 얼른 생각나는건 quality of service인데 r이니까 그건 아니고..
<drake_kr> 대체 뭐람
<grr> 내일 그거 만든팀 대빵찾아가보려구요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 굿
<drake_kr> 어린놈이 고생이 많구만
<grr> 쩝
<grr> 이렇게 해놓고 연봉협상때 지나고 제가 무슨소리를 하나
<grr> 잘 들어봐주세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 다 담배빨러갔네
<grr> 집에 가야겠다
<drake_kr> ㅃㅃ
<grr> 지금 설계하다간 dog판 날꺼같아서
<grr> 자고인나서 하려구요 ㅡㅡ;
<grr> 수고하셔요
<drake_kr> alisol 계신가요
<alisol> 네...
<alisol> 엠파시 켜두었는데 소리까지 들리네요
<drake_kr> 포럼에 올리신 필요물품 목록
<drake_kr> 도네이션을 본인이 직접 받을건가요?
<alisol> 제가 쓴 글이요?
<drake_kr> 네
<alisol> 글의 요지는 제가 기부한다는 내용이구요.
<drake_kr> 왜 저나 분도님한테 먼저 말씀을 안 하시고..
<alisol> 글 보는 사람들이 어떻게 이야기할지 궁금하기도 하고 겸사 겸사 입니다.
<alisol> 문제가 될 소지가 있군요.
<alisol> 지울까요.
<drake_kr> 저도 갑자기 '실장님 우분투 사무실은 거지인가요?' 라고 전화를 받았는데, 이거 어떻게 해야 될지 난감하네요
<alisol> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 물품은 저와 분도님이 채워놓겠습니다 ㅠㅜ
<alisol> 그렇게 생각할 수도 있겠네요.
<drake_kr> 글은 삭제해주시는게 좋을듯 싶은데요
<drake_kr> alisol, 분도님에게서도 전화가 왔습니다
<imsu> 즐거운 밤입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 오잉 아직도 안주무셨습니까? 후덜덜
<Seony^MBP> 숙제하느라
<alisol> drake_kr : 지금 급히 시를 한 수 읊어달라고 부탁하였습니다. 받을 예정입니다. 그것으로 대체하려구요
<drake_kr> 제가 받은 전화도 그렇지만 분도님에게도 전화가 많이 간듯..
<drake_kr> 저는 3통의 전화를 받았습니다
<drake_kr> "형, 우리가 그지에요?"
<drake_kr> "왜 저런글이 올라오는거냐. 답글하려다가 전화했다. 필요한게 있으면 얘기를 해라"
<alisol> 답변고맙습니다.
<alisol> 글을 지우는 것보다 분도님께 시를 한 수 알려달라고 하여 예전 시를 올렸습니다. 그게 좋을 것 같아서요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 분도님 전화가 왔구요 알아서 답글 쓰라고 하는데, irc에 계셔서 일단 먼저 말씀 드렸습니다
<imsu> 으음?
<drake_kr> 사실 코분투사무실은 public보다는 protected나 private의 성격이 강한 공간입니다
<drake_kr> 지금 사무실장인 저도 전에 '코분투 사무실에서 한번 뵙죠'란 글을 썼다가 '사무실이 니꺼냐'고 하셔서 눈치챘고요
<imsu> 으음?
<DarkCircle> imsu / 우주의 신은 밤에도 여전히 우리를 지켜보시는듯
<DarkCircle> (_ _ ) 너브죽죽 너브죽
<imsu> DarkCircle: 밤이니까 한소리 올리면
<imsu> 뭔 개소립니까
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개드립이니까 개소리죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 쮀널이 좀 -ㅅ- 부늬기가 썰렁한거 같아서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (핑계는...)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<alisol> 다크 서클님. ㅋ 전 다크님 본명이 궁금해졌습니다
<alisol> 물론 지금 알려달라는 것은 아닙니다.
<shriekout> 서기와묘닭
<shriekout> ...
<alisol> 한국인에게 우유는 영.. 맞지 않는 심품.식..  배에서 천둥 중 ..
<razgon> 굳모닝?
<razgon> 자야하는데. 내일예비군훈련이라서요
<razgon> 잠시들어왔습니다.ㅎ
<razgon> 저는 이만요
<razgon> 굳나잇
<drake_kr> 우유..
<drake_kr> 그대를 사랑합니다 생각나는디 -.-
<imsu> ??
<alisol> 벌컥 벌컥 마셨는디...
<drake_kr> http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon/viewer/1858
<imsu> drake_kr: bsd 에 emacs 설치 완료 헤헤
<drake_kr> 변태
<imsu> pkgsrc에 있더라구요
<imsu> 전 한게 없음
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 키보드 layout 을 좀 바꿔야 겠어요 M-x가 안되네요 쩝;; 찾아봐야하나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 어디 문서를 보면 나오는지 아시남유? 찾아보니 기본 설정밖에 안나와있어서요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> man emacs
<imsu> 오메 많기도 하여라;
<imsu> alt를 인식 못하는거 같은데
<imsu> man [] 뭐라고 해야하나요? 죄송합니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 요건가 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2082943/use-alt-as-meta-key-in-carbon-emacs-not-apple-command-key
<imsu> 지금 하나 찾아서 해보는중이에요
<imsu> alt 키 신호를 esc신호로 바꾸는 건데;; 꺼림찍하지만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 차라리 저게 나으려나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얼라리여 설정하나 바꿨다고 난리네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 된다된다~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 저건 맥 키보드에서 alt키 설정 바꾸는건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 음 될려나?
<imsu> 한번 해보까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 제가 한건 wscons.conf 이 파일에다가 encoding us.metaesc 한건데
<imsu> 이거 나중에 alt키가 esc처럼 먹는거죠?
<drake_kr> 나 emacs 잘 모름 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> drake_kr: emacs 한거 아니라 /etc에 있는
<imsu> wscons.conf 파일 수정한건디용
<imsu> drake_kr: 역시 emacs 는 bsd에서도 느리군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> x window 에서 해봤더니 역시 느리네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 이정도면 따로 뭐 설치안하고 써도 크게 문제가 없겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> pc 하나만 여유분 있으면 얼른 갈아타야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_net> 오호라~
<imsu_net> 된다된다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_net> drake_kr: 성공!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 너 이녀석
<drake_kr> 개물이네잉
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신이니까요 (먼산)
<imsu_net> 왜이러십니까 원조께서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_net> 헐 또 나왔다 우신 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_net> drake_kr: 테트리스 만들어야하는데 이러고 있음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu_net> 작업은 언제 할거냐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> imsu_net: 니가 하는게 그렇지 뭐~~
<imsu> drake_kr: 이게 다 형님 탓이에요;;; 날 이상한 길로 인도하고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가뭘 -.-
<imsu> drake_kr: 아무튼 항상 재미난거 가르쳐주셔서 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 문득 질문이 하나 있는데요 ~ 웹에서 emacs를 구동할 수 있을까요 ?
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 어디까지 가는거냐..
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> 다들 한 번쯤은 생각해 봤을거 같긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<root`> 아 콘솔에서는 한글이 안먹네 ;;
<DarkCircle> 무서운 루트님 -.-
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> drake_kr: delay를 한 2개씩 정도만 나눠서 하면 블락이 내려오는 거하고 옆으로 이동하는거하고 얼추 맞출 수 있을 거 같은데 delay 를 몇개정도 나눠서 하나요?
<drake_kr> 안 나눠 1개로 가능함
<imsu> 근데 그렇게 하면 이동할 때 조금 버벅대잖아요
<drake_kr> 상관없지
<drake_kr> 우후훗
<imsu> 별로 자연스럽지 않은거 같은데
<drake_kr> 자연스럽고 말고는 나중에 신경쓰고..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런겁니까 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그럼 bottom 만 신경쓰면 되겠군요
<imsu> 빨랑 블럭이나 만들어야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 졸립다 낼 다시 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: compile 해서 설치하는게 이렇게 오래 시간이 걸리는 줄은 몰랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 콘솔에서 한글 한번 보고 자려했더니;; 못하겠군 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> nexusz99: 어서오세영 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세영
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 정말 netBSD 변태 집단이 만들어논거 맞는거 같네요 컴파일 하는거 봤던;; 어이쿠야;;;
<imsu> 으외로 설치는 우분투보다 더 간단한듯 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 의
<drake_kr> 어쨌건 너도 ㅂㅌ임
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 왜이러십니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마우스가 아주 요긴하게 사용되고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 밥 차려놓고 자야하는구나;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nexusz99> 아휴 오늘 Deview 가신 분 계세요?
<imsu> 으흠?
<imsu> 그게 머에여?
<nexusz99> 네이버에서 한 개발자 컨퍼런스요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> 재밌나요?
<imsu> 아;; 이놈의 컴파일은 언제 끝나나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 에잇 켜놓고 차야겠다;; 전기세 아까워 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 냅
<imsu> 아;; 밥 올리고 왔는데 아직도 안끝났어 징하다 징해 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> nexusz99: 즐거운 밤 보내시옵소서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 난 다시 우분투로 간당 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> netBSD도 맘에 안들고 arch도 맘에 안들어
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-19
<drake_cli> 후....
<drake_cli> 텍스트 잘 나오나..
<drake_cli> 아웅
<yemharc> 멍멍
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<drake_cli> 아우
<drake_cli> 미치것네염
<yemharc> ?
<drake_cli> 지하철 타는데 반탈아이폰이 재부팅 -.-
<drake_cli> 부팅불가현상 발ㅋ생ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> Cloud Frontier 2011 행사 왔는데..
<drake_cli> 사람 딥따 많네요
<drake_cli> (쓸데없이)
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아......저도 느긋하게 그런데 좀 가고 싶은데...
<drake_cli> (아이패드 준다고 해서..)
<drake_cli> 아 그리고 우리 뒤풀이 돈 생각하면서 마셔야 할듯..
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠
<drake_cli> 3만원 이상 지원불가랩니다
<drake_cli> 인텔에서 코쟁이 나왔네여
<yemharc> 3만원?
<drake_cli> 솔직히 까놓고 말해서 졸 쓰잘데기없는 행사 같은데..
<drake_cli> 아음.. 제 발표비 받는걸로 또 충당하고 해야죠..
<yemharc> 저도 같이 낼게요
<yemharc> 근데 발표비는 얼마 오는거에요?
<drake_cli> 10만원씩이라는거 같던데요
<yemharc> 그정도면 둘이 합쳐서 뒷풀이 대고 남겠네요
<yemharc> grr: 어서와요
<grr> hoi
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
<grr> drake_cli: 저 갈수 있을것 같습니다
<yemharc> 보자.......
<yemharc> 클라우드 구축 성공사례 및 개발실습 체험........인가
<grr> 시험이 금, 다음주 금요일이라 휴가를 이번주 목금, 다음주 목금 둘다 쓰거든요
<drake_cli> grr 올수있음 오고 아님말고 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 포풍 마이너스 연차
<drake_cli> 코쟁이가 나와서 뜬구름잡는소리하고 있네여
<yemharc> 클라우드잖아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 아우 피곤해 죽것는디
<drake_cli> 그나저나 lxde 꽤나 쓸만하네요
<drake_cli> arch로 가려고 했는데.. 오늘안에 서기를 못할것 같아서 그냥 lubuntu로 밀었습니다
<drake_cli> ghost 이미지는 잘 떴는데 xshell4에서 전송중 에러가 발생한듯..
<drake_cli> grr: xshell 쓰지?
<yemharc> lxde는 안드로이드에서도 (상당히)깔끔하게 돌아갈 정도로 좋은(?) 물건입니다.
<grr> sp
<grr> 네
<grr> xshell4랑 xstart2 쓰고있어요
<drake_cli> 4G 이상 되는 파일 zmodem 전송하면 개피볼수 있음
<drake_cli> 대용량파일은 filezilla가 진리
<grr> 그렇군요...
<grr> 단일로 4기가라..
<drake_cli> yemharc: 윈도우2000 쓰는 기분이네요 lxde
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 어우 클라우드 이거..
<drake_cli> cdn에서 진보된게 도대체 뭐여
<yemharc> 자동화?
<drake_cli> 걍 vmware로 cdn 한다는건가..
<drake_cli> 아 존나 기초적인거를..
<drake_cli> 트위터의 140bytes가 140bytes가 아니라는 얘기를 하고 있네
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 오... 너무나 오래간만에 보는 드레이크옹~!
<drake_cli> Ponics_Beginner: 삼성동 안오고 뭐해요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 임시 일용직 잡일꾼 이라서.. 지금 워드 치고 있다능.. ㅡ,.ㅜ;;;
<grr> yemharc: 어제 그 내가 못하겠다는 일있잖아요... 그거 우리부서 일 아닌데 잘못던진거였어요 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 삼성동 몇시 까지 하는거삼 ?
<yemharc> grr: 그야 [보통] 그렇죠
<yemharc> 애초에 업무분야도 틀리고요
<drake_cli> 원래 초천재가 워드나 하는거에요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 나 콤맹임... ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 콤맹인거 뽀록 나면 바로 짤림.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<drake_cli> 콤맹이면 커널 개발 해야죠
<drake_cli> 초천재는 워드나 하는거삼
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 삼성동에서 뜬구름 에 관한 세미나 있는거삼 ?
<drake_cli> ㅇㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 몇시까지 세미나 하는거삼 ?
<drake_cli> 6시유
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 나 몰랐심... 알았으면 갔을꺼심... 워드보다야.. 세미나에서 졸고 있는 것이...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 세미나 URL 좀 뿌려주삼..
<yemharc> http://www.cloudfrontier.co.kr/
<drake_cli> http://www.cloudfrontier.co.kr/vip/
<drake_cli> 뭐 결국 저 코쟁이가 이야기하는거 안박사님이 다 했던 내용이네
<drake_cli> 아 심각하게 졸리다
<yemharc> 으음.......
<grr> drake_cli: with coffee
<drake_cli> 커피도 이젠 지겨워
<grr> 배트남 출장간인간이 고양이똥 커피를 사왔는데... 전 짬이 안되서 못마셨는데 지금 마신사람들 죄다 포풍설사하고있어요 - -
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉.. 이미 마감 된거 아니삼 ? 지금 가도 못들어 가는거 아니삼 ?
<drake_cli> 대충 껴달라하세요
<drake_cli> Knights Ferry는 뭐여
<yemharc> grr씨 회사는 백업툴 뭐 쓰나요?
<yemharc> 툴....이라긴 애매하고. 디스크? 테이프?
<drake_cli> 퉤이프?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 테이프
<yemharc> 오늘 좀 재밌는걸 봐서.....
<grr> yemharc: 몰라요... 전 제가 쓰는 환경외에는 관심없어요..
<grr> (...)
<grr> 알아서 판을 깔아주니까 그대로 쓸 뿐인 무려 "사용자" 라구요
<yemharc> 무려.....는 숫자 앞에..... 흠흠
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 뭐, 그냥 궁금했을 뿐인지라.....
<yemharc> 사실 백업 미디어를 뭘로 쓰느냐고 해도
<grr> 하드쓰는거 같긴하더라구요
<yemharc> 어차피 db 보유 회사가 아니면 테이프는 잘 안 쓰니까요
<grr> 메인이 스카시고... 백업이 sata3 하드고..
<grr> - -;
<yemharc> VTL이라는 기술이 있어서 그냥 흥미가 생겼어요
<drake_cli> 전 잠시 담배피러 노트북 들고 나갔다 오겠습니다
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> Virtual Tape Library 라는 녀석인데
<yemharc> 하드디스크를 테이프처럼 사용하는 기술이더군요
<grr> ...
<cartes> 아.. 테이프는 하드디스크가 더 비싸서 백업장비로 쓴걸로 알고있는데,
<grr> 아.. 백업용이면 저방식이 좋겠네요..
<cartes> 하드를 테이프처럼 쓰는거에 대한 장점이 또 있나요?
<yemharc> 음...... 그게 조금 틀린 문제인데요
<yemharc> 정말 간단히 말하자면 대용량 데이터 백업/보관에 있어서 테이프가 아직도 쓰이는건 일단 단가가 싸서입니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 테이프 필름 자체만 안전하게 보관할 수 있다면 보존 신뢰도는 하드디스크보다 되려 높기도 하고요
<yemharc> 그리고 하드 방식과 테이프 방식의 결정적인 차이점은
<yemharc> 테이프는 순차적으로 1-100까지 주루룩 백업하는 데에 좋고
<yemharc> 하드디스크는 순서에 상관없이 골라내서 백업하는데 좋다는 점이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 사람들이 잘 모르는 부분이긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 하드디스크라고 해서 무조건 테이프보다 백업 속도가 빠른 건 아닙니다
<yemharc> 여튼 각각의 장단점을 정리하면
<yemharc> 하드디스크는 다중 입/출력이 일어나는 상황에서 높은 속도를 보장한다.
<cartes> 아..
<yemharc> 테이프는 단일 입/출력이 일어나는 상황에서 높은 속도를 보장하고 실 데이터 전송 대역폭이 훨씬 크다.
<cartes> 오오
<yemharc> 하드디스크는 중간에 작업을 중단하고 다른 작업을 위한 전환 등이 가능하지만
<yemharc> 테이프는 한번 시작한 작업은 중간에 중단할 수 없다.
<yemharc> 사실 상대적으로 테이프가 단점이 더 많습니다.
<yemharc> 그런데 일전의 모 금융기관 사태를 생각해 보면
<yemharc> 실제 시스템 전체....정도가 되는 대규모 백업/복구에서는 테이프 장치가 압도적으로 빠릅니다
<yemharc> 그래서 최근에는 나름 타협을 보고
<yemharc> 디스크는 단기 보관 및 순환에
<cartes> 이제는 SSD라는 저용량/고단가 저장장치도 있긴있다는걸 생각해야겠늘걸요
<yemharc> 테이프는 장기 보관 또는 업무 분장 (1개인 거대 시스템의 영역을 물리적으로 2개로 나눔)
<yemharc> 에 주로 쓰이고 있죠
<yemharc> 그래서 db라 불릴 정도로 대규모 시스템이 있지 않으면 대부분은 하드디스크로 백업을 합니다
<cartes> 아니면 HDD의 한종류로 쳐야하나요
<yemharc> ssd는 완전히 별개로 보셔야 해요
<yemharc> 이게 시선을 좀 바꿔서 봐야 하는게
<yemharc> SSD는 HDD의 저용량/고단가 제품이 아니라
<yemharc> 램디스크의 고용량/저단가 제품으로 보는게 맞습니다
<yemharc> 애초에 비휘발성인 걸 제외하면 램의 특성에 훨씬 가까워요
<cartes> RAMDISK는 휘발성이에요?
<cartes> 데이터보존을 어떻게 하는지?
<yemharc> 램디스크 컨트롤러가 비휘발성으로 컨트롤을 하긴 합니다만
<cartes> 아..!
<yemharc> 전원이 끊긴 상태가 오래 지속되면 사라집니다
<yemharc> SSD도 기술적 스펙시트를 보면
<yemharc> '이론적으로는 비휘발성 매체이지만 전력이 끊긴 상태로 너무 오랜 시간(약 7년 정도) 방치하는 것은 추천하지 않는다'라고 되어 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 이건 개발 초기 문서라 지금은 모르겠네요
<cartes> 아하 좋은말씀감사합니다;
<cartes> 아아.. 어떤 점 하나 발견했어요.. 옵티컬디스크나 하드디스크가 원인 것은 탐색시간/거리를 줄이기 위해서인것 같네요
<yemharc> 음.... 뭔가 이런 이야기를 하려던 건 아니었는데...
<yemharc> 그것 말고 구조적인 한계도 있긴 합니다
<yemharc> 개인에게 팔려면 사람이 쇼핑와서 들고 갈 정도 크기는 나와야죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 아 더 커지면 곤란하다는뜻이시군여?
<yemharc> 그래서 내부를 보면 여러 층으로 나눠지지 않습니까
<cartes> 네에
<drake_cli> 담배찾아 삼만리
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 걍 나도 좀 늦게 올걸 그랬나..
<drake_cli> 사람은 갱장히 많네요
<yemharc> cartes님이 슬슬 웹표준이 어딨냐는 소리를 이해하시는거 같네요
<drake_cli> 아.
<drake_cli> 지금 여기 들으러 온 사람들 대부분 클라우드가 실제로 존재한다고 생각할거에요 아마 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 사람 엄청 많네요 구라 들으러 온 사람들 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 클라우드에 대한 사람들의 반응을 보면
<yemharc> ajax를 위시로 한 웹2.0 사태가 생각나요
<drake_cli> 양놈이 구라치면 진짠줄 알어 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 담배한대 피고 오겠심다
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_cli> 도표만 잔뜩 나오네
<drake_cli> 쓸데없이..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 잡스의 키노트들을 쭉 보고 깨달은게
<yemharc> 정말 어지간한 상황이 아니면 절대 '기술적 용어'가 나오지 않더군요
<drake_cli> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 이거 별거 아닌듯 보이는데 정말 중요한거였어요
<yemharc> 그래서 이번 WWDC2011이 제대로 욕먹은게
<drake_cli> 뭐, 그건 잡스가 원래 몰라서 그러는게 한 50%는 됨
<yemharc> 대체 CPU 듀얼코어 그따위걸 왜 강조하냐 라는거였죠
<drake_cli> 기술적인건 다 워즈 시켰지..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 반대로 생각하면
<yemharc> 사용자도 그런거 몰라요
<yemharc> 알 필요도 없는 부분 중의 하나고요
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ 듀얼코어라고 빠르고 어쩌고 다 필요없
<drake_cli> 걸레2는 듀얼인데 왜 아잉팥보다 느린가염
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그나마도 1년 전 모델이 OS 업뎃 했다고 밀렸어요
<drake_cli> 네이티브한테 개기는건희?
<drake_cli> 아 걸레2보다는
<drake_cli> 패배의 옵2x
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_cli> 요샌 뭐 데스크톱도 그다지 효율성 따지지 않는듯 싶은데..
<drake_cli> 실제로 제가 쿼드중에서도 저가인 프로프스620 사용중인데 전혀 불편이 없다고 생각..
<drake_cli> 아주 낮지만 않으면 그닥..
<grr> 게임기(pc)가 게임만 잘되면 뭐...
<drake_cli> 스타2 나름잘됨
<drake_cli> 근데 한쿡살람 발표는 후레시도 쓰네
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> grr: 정답!
<drake_cli> 사실 안드로이드는 속도보다는 전력에 신경써야 할텐데..
<yemharc> 베터리 드레인 심하죠
<yemharc> 그게 OS 내부 정책이 통일이 안 되어 있는게 가장 큰 이유더군요
<yemharc> OS 차원의 네이티브 푸쉬 기능이 있지만
<yemharc> 아직도 그런 기능이 있는지조차 모르는 개발자가 수두룩해요
<drake_cli> 그리고 쓰려도 해도 문서도 없..
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 이따가 오후에 가겠심...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 시디넷 에 아는 분이 있다고 하심... 빽써서.. 들어 갈수 있을듯... ㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저도 빽서서 좀..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 블덕옹 / 블덕옹은 이과장님에게 " 뿌잉~! 뿌잉~! " 하시면 될듯.... *먼산*
<drake_cli> 도시락
<drake_cli> 도시락시간이군
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 밥도 주는 거삼 ? +,.+!!!!!
<drake_cli> 이미 늦었잖아요
<grr> !!!
<drake_cli> 님은 안줌
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 여기서 먹고 갈꺼쉼...
<drake_cli> 호텔도시락 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 호... 호.. 호텔 도시락.... +,.+!!!!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 한솥 도시락이 아닌.... 호텔 도시락~! ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<drake_cli> 아오 뭐라는거야 증말
<drake_cli> 맨날 오바야
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 /  " 그런가~? " <--- 주진우 기자 버죤...
<drake_cli> 도시락~ 도시락~
<grr> = =
<grr> 아 설계 뒤집어 엎어서 준거 통과됬다.. 이제 야근만 클리어하면 되는군...
<drake_cli> 도시락 지대루넹
<drake_cli> Arista networks 님이 '자랑'을 시작하셨습니다.
<drake_cli> 아 진짜 졸립기만 하다 -_-
<bluedusk> 난 출장
<bluedusk> 뱌뱌
<drake_cli> 오 출쨩
<drake_cli> 담배피고 와야즤
<yemharc> 테더링중인 나에게 친구가 말했다. "넌 아이패드 사더니 넥서스는 손도 안대냐?"
<yemharc> 난 대답했다. "넌 랜카드로 게임하냐?"
<drake_cli> 랜카듴ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어제 저의 답변이었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 근데 아잉패드 3G 아니에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 요금제는 무제한이 아니거든요
<drake_cli> 아하
<yemharc> http://rustyhearts.windyzone.com/sub_main/menu/news/view/note_view.ws?seq=70&page_num=1
<drake_cli> 그래도 한 4G짜린가 하지 않으셨어요?
<yemharc> 게임 유료 코스튬의 신개념
<yemharc> 아뇨. 최소 요금제(2G)로 하고 테더링과 와이파이 적극 활용중입니다
<drake_cli> 아 xterm에서 copy 어떻게 하죠
<yemharc> 마우스로 긁은 다음 3버튼
<yemharc> (휠 클릭)
<drake_cli> 터치패드...
<yemharc> 우클릭 복사 -> 붙여넣기 ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> 긍게 그게 안되는디유 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/AUFQN
<yemharc> 뿅
<yemharc> (크롬 익스텐션 만세)
<drake_cli> 오옹
<drake_cli> 내 아바타를 쿠팡하다니..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 신선하지 않아요?
<drake_cli> 님들 월급이나 쿠팡좀 안했으면 좋겠네
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_cli> 아오 증말
<drake_cli> 옛날에 다 나온거 고대로 복붙하는거 같네
<drake_cli> podcast 서버라고 하면서 blade 서버하고 다른게 없는디..
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 어차피 단독으로 쓰이던 것들을 복합적으로 돌아가게 연결고리 만들어주는건데......
<drake_cli> 거기서 arm server가 들어간다 치면 단가가 존나 싸지겠죠..
<grr> 2만원에 정말 마우스가 3개나 들었네요 - -;
<drake_cli> 오?
<drake_cli> 하나는 give & take
<grr> 마이크로소프트 옵티컬 2.1 3팩
<grr> 병시나씨가 먼저 하나 가져갔어요
<grr> 두개는 제가 쓸꺼구요..
<grr> = =
<drake_cli> 쓰던것 쓰던것
<grr> 쓰던거요?
<grr> 아이랔스 마우스?
<grr> 가져는 가볼꼐유
<drake_cli> 뭐 버튼이 안 눌린다던가 하면 좋음
<yemharc> grr: http://goo.gl/6uNvh
<grr> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 단자 렌카드일뿐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 양놈시끼 말 존내 빨리하네 통역자 생각도 좀 해주지 개객기
<drake_cli> 테크니컬은 통역이 제대로 못 하네 역시..
<drake_cli> 이제 밧데리 한시간도 안 남는당
<yemharc> 기술통역을 후루룹 마실 정도 실력자면 급여가 얼마일지 상상도 안가요
<drake_cli> 시급 4320원이죠 뭐
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 통역자 급여 쎄요
<drake_cli> 잘 한다고 급여 더 주나
<drake_cli> 동시통역 존나 빡셉니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 동시통역은 사실 순간기억력 테스트에 가깝......
<drake_cli> 근데 쓰는사람은 4320원 주려고 하죠
<yemharc> 어....그거 통역사 협회때문에 절대 못그럴텐데요
<drake_cli> 4320원 주고싶지만 공급이 워낙 적기 때문에 다행히 제값은 받는듯여 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 실제 암만 못해도 시급 2만원 이상은 받을걸요. 그나마 이 2만원도 몇년 전 가격이고....
<drake_cli> 2만원이요?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> 기본 20만원부터 시작요
<yemharc> 아뇨 국제통역이나 이런거 제외하고도요
<drake_cli> 일반통역이 2만원이고
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> 동시통역은 20만원부터에요
<yemharc> 순차가 2만
<yemharc> 동시가 20만
<drake_cli> 그러니까 하루 행사 뛰면 120씩 벌죠..
<yemharc> 수행통역은 별도계약
<drake_cli> 순차통역도 5만 이상인걸로 알고있는데..
<drake_cli> 근데 정작 통역을 듣는 사람은 그닥.. 필요없는 사람이 듣는것 같다능
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 그 2만원이란것도 사실 몇년 전 가격이에요
<drake_cli> 대충 뭐 진짜 필요한 사람들은 통역이 없어도 잘 듣고..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 정말 뭐 질문하는 사람들이 통역을 통하는 일이 거의 없잖아요
<drake_cli> 통역이 답답하니까 그냥 바로 질문..
<drake_cli> 역시 양넘들도 오픈스택이 짱이라고 이야기하네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 얼마전 델파이 행사 갔을때.. 진짜 통역 답답해서..
<drake_cli> 근데 오늘 통역은 임자 제대로 만났네요
<drake_cli> 양넘시끼 말 좋나 빠름
<drake_cli> 오픈스택이 좋은데 그게 어차피 아마존 카피고, 기술력에서는 vmware를 따라잡을 수 없다..
<drake_cli> 양놈시끼 kt 한테 Like!를 날리다니
<drake_cli> 어헣 아직 openStack 적용도 안한 KTcloud가 rackspace보다 최소 2배 이상 빠르다고 하네요
<drake_cli> 역시 인프라 짱
<drake_cli> 인프라(만)
<grr> 집에 인터넷이 끊기는데 차마 항의하기가 미안해서 못하겠어요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 가우스 전자 1화를 떠올리세요
<grr> 어떤내용입니까...
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/eiCa3
<yemharc> 모든 회사원에게 권장합니다
<drake_cli> 아 죽을것 같음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 존나지루함...
<yemharc> 나 : "what are you wearing?" :: 뭐 입고 있어?
<yemharc> 시리 : "알루미늄-실리케이트 유리랑 스테인레스 철. 멋지지 않아요?"
<grr> 사유서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<drake_cli> 아 밧데리도 거의 앵꼰데..
<grr> 팀원중에 한명이 24시간 매 시간마다 핑 로스, 대여폭 1주일치 조사해서 주마다 던지면서 인터넷 개판이라고 하다가..
<grr> 하필 그 지역 상단 장비가 회사장비고.. 그 장비 관리하는 사람이 윗층에있어서
<grr> 일하는데 갑자기 뒤에서.. "야 이제 그만하지? 앙?" 그랬었다는 전설이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니까 가우스전자 1화를 떠올립시다
<yemharc> 내용을 잘 생각해 보면
<yemharc> 한번도 직접 말로 "고객에게 이래도 되는건가?" 하고 묻지 않아요
<yemharc> (이거 중요함)
<grr> .....
<yemharc> 사람들은 가끔
<yemharc> 본질을 놓치죠
<yemharc> (먼산)
<drake_cli> lxde는 밧데리도 크게 안 먹는군요
<drake_cli> 제가 대충 9시 조금 넘어서 사용을 시작하고 이제 빨간불 들어오니까..
<grr> 일단 상단 MAC 보고 회사장비인지 파악하고 떙깡을 부려볼까...(...)
<drake_cli> 머 윈도우랑 비슷한 정도인가?
<grr> 그런데 집에 있어야지 기사를 부르던지 말던지 할텐데...
<grr> 가스검침 아주머니가 오늘 새벽에 점검하러 왔더라구요.
<drake_cli> 윈도우보다 한시간 반정도는 많이 쓰는듯..
<grr> 이 집엔 사람은 산다는데 밤에도 불이켜진걸 못봤다고....
<grr> ...
<grr> 지난달 25일부터 매일왔는데 하도 없어서 새벽에왔대요
<drake_cli> 자러가는집 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<grr> 아줌마가 하도 빡쳐서 설마 지금도 없을까 싶어서 와봤데요 - -;
<yemharc> .......
<grr> 그래서 다음엔 그냥 주말에 전화하면 오겠데요...
<grr> 아줌마가 주말근무를 희망하셨어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 여긴 콘센트도 없네 제기랄
<drake_cli> 이사람은 영어도 아니네
<yemharc> 얼레
<yemharc> drake_cli: 명환이형도 거기 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 여기 있대요?
<yemharc> 방금 트윗 올라왔어요
<drake_cli> 지금 충전하려고 잠깐 나왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 더워디지것네
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 애플은 신비주의 삼성읜 폐쇄주의 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 아나
<drake_cli> 안에 충전할만한데가 한군데도 없노
<drake_cli> 명환이형이 왔으믄 분도님도 왔을텐디
<drake_cli> 하지만 안보임
<grr> 숨바꼭질
<drake_cli> 머리카락도안보임
<yemharc> 전화 ㄱㄱ
<drake_cli> 지금 내폰 벽돌상태
<yemharc> 유명환
<yemharc> 클라우드 프론티어 세미나 들으러 인터콘티넌텔 호텔에 와있습니다.^^
<drake_cli> 폰이 되면 걱정도 안 했음
<drake_cli> 봤어유
<drake_cli> 근데 안 욈
<drake_cli> 안보임
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 20%면 한시간은 버티겠지
<drake_cli> 행사장 들어갑미당
<yemharc> 네
<drake_cli> 에휴
<drake_cli> 한시간은 버티겠지
<drake_cli> 맨앞자리에 익숙한 뒤통수가 보임
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 안녕하세요? 예비군 훈련중에 인사드립니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razgon> 하이요.
<razgon> 여기 서바이벌 훈련하고 대기중
<razgon> 이동합니다.
<razgon> 이옷을 입으면 힘이쭉빠지네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_cli> 음
<drake_cli> 그옷을 입으면 긴장감이 확 사라지죠
<drake_cli> 엥 나가셨넹
<drake_cli> 신기한게..
<drake_cli> 클라우드는 아무래도 최소한 직장 100명 이상이 되는 업체의 소수인원들만이 참석해야 되는게 맞다고 보는데
<razgon> 다시돌아왔습니다
<drake_cli> 기본적으로 500명이 넘는것 같은데..
<drake_cli> razgon: 그옷을 입으면 긴장감이 한번에 사라지죠?
<razgon> 예 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 급 귀찮아지고, 밥시간외엔 모든게 귀찮고
<razgon> 헉.잔여배터리15퍼!!
<razgon> 갑자기 소녀시대가 신념으로 됩니다
<drake_cli> 전 14%
<razgon> 예비배터리 가지고왔지용..ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 전 랩탑이라 예비빳데리가 없지요
<razgon> 이럴때는 쿼티폰이 좋군요
<drake_cli> 이놈의 행사장은 콘센트도 없네요
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_cli> 저렴하게 진행하는 우분투 세미나도 다 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> Drake님 우분투클라우드는 어떤개념이죠?
<drake_cli> 뜬구름 잡는 개념이요
<razgon> 제가 설치해서 사용도 가능합니까?
<razgon> ㅎㄱㄱ
<drake_cli> 그냥 클라우드 서비스 있는걸 쓰시는게 좋을겁니다..
<drake_cli> 여기서 서버 구축하는 방법론 대해서 나오는데
<razgon> 아..
<yemharc> 음
<drake_cli> 일반적으로 100대는 넘고..
<yemharc> 우분투원 또는 드롭박스 쓰세요
<razgon> 클라우드가 원래 웹하드를 이야기하는건아니죠
<drake_cli> 잘 알려져 있지 않은 Windows Azure라는 클라우드 서비스에도 서버가 24000대가 들어가 있다고 하네요
<razgon> 실제 저희병원같은경우가 그런경우인데요
<razgon> 소규모클라우드가가능하겦 만든우분투가있었으면해서요
<drake_cli> 아니, 서버실을 빌려서 서버룸에 700억씩 때려박는건 아니잖아요 -ㅅ-
<razgon> 그건아니죠
<drake_cli> 그렇게 구성하면 장비값이 더 나가요
<yemharc> 애초에 클라우드는 소규모가 될 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 클라우드가 클라우드라 인정받은 주요 조건들을 떠올려 보세요
<razgon> 유비쿼터스..ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 아무리 소규모로 구축하신다고 하셔도..
<razgon> 제생각은 인트라넷으로 움직이는 전산시스템을 원하느거죠
<razgon> 정확히 표현하면요
<drake_cli> 그건 클라우드가 아니고 그냥 인트라넷이요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 유비쿼터스는 사실 그렇게 연관은 없고요.... (...)
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 오 인트라넷 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 군대 이후에 오랜만에 듣는 용어네요
<drake_cli> 그러니까, 일반인에게 클라우드는 확실하게 뜬구름 잡는 이야기
<imsu> razgon: 오잉 물음표다 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_cli: bsd 버리시는겁니까? ㅋ
<drake_cli> 일례로 삼성에서도 클라우드 구축을 하네 어쩌네 하는데
<drake_cli> 커리어 자체가 KT에 비하면 그냥 시망테크트리
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맹독충 테크트리군요~ 전멸 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 인트라넷인데 조금다르게 생각하는게 서버가 중심으로 vmware가 가동되는거죠. 단 데이터베이스나 리소스는 대부분 서버가 담당
<drake_cli> imsu: Byeontae System Desktop 따위 안써
<razgon> 조금더 표현하자면 원격으로 멀티테스킹 조인하는 시스템이죠
<drake_cli> 그건 그냥 vmware 인트라넷 -_
<razgon> 그게 가능한가요?
<imsu> yemharc: xp 와 window7 이 랜카드를 못잡는건지 인터넷이 안되서 그냥 우분투로 밀어버리는 중입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_cli> 나 지금 루분투임
<imsu> 드라이버 다 잡았는데 이러네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 루분투는 머에요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 근데 vm은 완전히 리소스등으로 따로 하게 하잖아요
<yemharc> razgon: 그렇게 생각하시면 안되죠
<razgon> 그건 우분투에 ldxe올린거요
<imsu> drake_cli: 변태 시스템이라니요 먼저 하셔놓고는 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> vm은 리소스의 독립적 분할이지 호스트에 대한 독립은 아니잖아요
<imsu> ldxe ??
<razgon> 리소스적게먹는다고 하는데 생각만큼은 좋지 않아요
<drake_cli> 그럼 제 서버도 vmware에 올라가 있는데 그것도 클라우드인가요? ㅋㅋ
<razgon> Imsu:Gnome같은거요
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> drake_cli: 좋습니까?
<imsu> 다 따라해보고 싶은 1인 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 일단 후져
<imsu> 아 그럼 안해요 ㅋ
<razgon> Vm처럼 움직이는데요
<drake_cli> 저사양 노트북에 쓸만함
<imsu> 오호홋!
<imsu> 아 근데 전 bsd 깔거니깐 나중에 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 대신 데이타는 공유하는거죠
<razgon> 넷북용으로눈 좋아요
<drake_cli> 뭐, BSD에 비하면 이게 저사양에 좋은건지 아닌지도 몰러
<razgon> 루분투 대만에서 만든에요
<imsu> 음~~~ 고민되네 분명 bsd 설치해서 사용하면 ㅂㅌ소리 들을텐데
<drake_cli> 변태시스템따위
<imsu> 불안전 ㅂㅌ가 되어야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 근데 루분투 하실거면 퍼피리눅스를 하심이
<imsu> 그건 또 뭔가요?
<drake_cli> 아치 가려다가 파티션부터 strict해서 그냥 루분투로 왔습니다
<imsu> 아치의 장점은 뭡니깡 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 아치는
<drake_cli> 내타입임
<imsu> 오예 드디어 사무실에도 우분투다 ~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 젠투비슷한놈입니다
<imsu> 음? cli?
<imsu> 아 ~~
<razgon> 배터리갈고올께요...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 예밀씨는 배터리 갈일이 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 4시네요.......
<drake_cli> 오디오 코덱이 빳데리 많이 먹는구나..
<yemharc> 소프트 코덱이니까요
<razgon> 다시돌아왔습니다.ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 다시 조용해졌군요...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음;;; 일단;; 종료 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 제가 생각하는 인트라넷은 서버를 큰거두고 그 컴퓨터에 로그인해서 원격으로 쓸수있게하는게 있을까요?
<razgon> 데이타와 환경은 서버가 저장.
<Seony^MBP> razgon: 일반적으로 회사에서 내부 네트웍으로 연결해서 쓰는 웹사이트 같은 것을 의미하곤 합니다.
<razgon> 아...
<razgon> 솔직히 맞는용어가 없어서 개념설명이 안되요
<Seony^MBP> 군대에도 인트라넷이 있는데요, 육해공 대부분의 사단들이 웹사이트가 있죠. 물론 인트라넷에서만 보입니다. 외부에서는 안보여요.
<razgon> 아! 맞아요 그런식의
<razgon> 데이타나 리소스는 서버가쓰고 단말기는 어떤것을 써도 다접근가능한 방법으로요.
<Seony^MBP> 그게 IP가 10.0. 등의 내부 IP로 구성되어있어서 당연하게도 외부에서는 접속을 할 구 없는데요, 그런 식으로 내부에 웹사이트를 구축해서 씁니다.
<Seony^MBP> 가장 좋은 형태가 웹이라서 웹을 많이 애용하죠...
<imsu> imsu`: 넌 누구냐?
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<imsu`> imsu: 너의 분신 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> imsu, 심심한갑네. 혼자 놀고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu`> Seony^MBP: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅇ
<razgon> 실은 쿼드코어가 나오는데요 게임을 한다면모르겠지만 서버로 구석에 몰아놓구요
<razgon> 니하오마?
<yemharc> razgon: 서버를 어떤 용도로 사용하시려는건가요?
<razgon> 그 리소스를 나누어서 접속하는 컴이 나누는 운영체께를 사용하는게
<Seony^MBP> Siri의 대화수준이 이렇다고 하네요. http://kmug.co.kr/board/zboard.php?id=news&no=10068
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 시리에게 "무슨 옷을 입고 있어?" 라고 물어보면
<yemharc> "알루미늄 액정스크린과 스테린이스 스틸이에요. 멋지죠?" 라고 합니다
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ 써봐야 알겠지만, 소문에 떠도는 수준 반만 되도 대박이라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 근데 역시 기존 음성인식 소프트웨어의 한계점도 명백하다고 하네요
<yemharc> 시끄러운 곳에서는 못 알아듣거나
<yemharc> 억양이 너무 틀리면 인식을 못하거나
<yemharc> 좀 아쉽기도 한데, 이런 부분은 또 음성인식 기술 자체의 한계점이라
<grr> siri에 대고 밥무긋나 가시나야 그러면 뭐라고 그럴려나...
<yemharc> 단순히 소프트웨어 품질만으로는 끝나지 않는 문제로 보여요
<imsu> 컴터가 신기하네요 ;; 부팅하면 인터넷을 못잡네;;
<imsu> 선을 뺐다 꼽으면 인식함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 그것 역시 들리는 소문에 의하면, 초기에는 인식률이 안좋은 게 사용자의 억양과 발음을 적응하는 기간이라고 하네요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 지금 찬반(?) 양론이 매우 시끌시끌한데
<yemharc> 시리 자체가 AI 탑재식-요컨대 국내의 심심이 같이
<yemharc> 일정 데이터가 쌓여야 뭔가 제대로 돌아가는 타입이라
<yemharc> 대부분은 '좀 더 지켜봐야 결론이 난다'죠
<Seony^MBP> 요런 사이트가 생겼어요 http://stuffsirisaid.com/
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> Yamharc: 컴을 새로 사야하는데 좋은 컴을사자니 아깝고 그냥컴을사자니 좀그래서요
<Seony^MBP> 나도 PC한 대 사서 솔라리스 서버 돌리고 싶은데... 맥미니를 팔까 심각하게 고민 중...
<razgon> 이런저런 네트워크 구성함해보고싶어서요. 완전히 호기심에 발로
<razgon> 휴식끝 훈련시작 분대!약진 앞으로!!
<razgon> 있다올께요..ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아.. 시험치러가서 답안지대신 재직증명서를 내고 나와버릴까 ㅡㅡ;'
<razgon> Grr: ni hao ma?
<razgon> 진짜 약진앞으로..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 그 맥미니 말인데요
<yemharc> 정말 용도가 개인서버용입니까;;
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 오 맥미니
<imsu> 얼마에 ? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 네. 아이튠즈/아이포토 라이브러리 공유, 토렌트 머신, 주소록, 캘린더 서버 등...
<imsu> 아 거지 근성 또 나왔다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음.....
<Seony^MBP> 근데 이번에 아이클라우드 나오면서 무용지물 됐어요...
<imsu> 헙;
<yemharc> 네 그래서요;;
<yemharc> 사실 저도 살까 하고 있었는데
<yemharc> 냅따 아이클라우드가 나오면서
<yemharc> "그럼 대체 맥미니는 왜 있는거지?;;" 하고 있었어요
<Seony^MBP> 다시 말하자면, 아이클라우드 나오고 라이언 서버 나오면서 개인용에서 중소기업 수준으로 확장이 됐다고 봐야죠.
<imsu> 음;
<Seony^MBP> 맥서버에서만 제공되는 몇몇 기능이 있어요...
<Seony^MBP> 예를 들면 VPN이랑, 서버에 등록된 디바이스의 완벽한 컨트롤 등...
<yemharc> 그리고 시리가 아이폰4S에만 탑재되는 이유를 사람들이 나름 짐작한게 있었는데
<yemharc> 첫째는 아무래도 신상품의 차별화
<Seony^MBP> 아이폰/패드, 맥은 서버에서 제어가 가능한데, 정말 엄청난 수준의 제어가 가능하죠...
<yemharc> 둘째는 시리의 데이터 저장용량 확보.....그러니까 데이터센터 구축 및 확장을 위한 시간벌기라는 설이 많더군요
<yemharc> 그도 그럴게, 시리 자체는 사실 '폰'의 기능이 아니라 '서버'의 기능이잖아요
<Seony^MBP> 음... 전 Siri가 대단해보이긴 해도 쓰고싶단 생각까진 안들어서 그냥 지켜만볼려구요
<yemharc> 전 사실 시리를 폰 컨트롤이 가능한 심심이 정도로 생각하고 있다죠
<grr> razgon: 중국어 시러요...
<yemharc> 무시한다기보다는, 아직까지 그렇게 '혁명적'인 기능을 보여줄 단계는 아니라고 생각되요
<yemharc> (말 그대로 기술적 한계)
<razgon> 훈련다녀왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<razgon> Yemharc: 순전히 개인적은 용도로요
<razgon> 지금다시휴식중
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 그나저나 아이패드가 맥 구입까지 안내해주는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 잡스의 매직
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 12월에 맥북에어 풀옵션(?)으로 구매예정입니다
<yemharc> orz
<razgon> 하나를 사면 다른 하나를 사라는..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 앱스토어 결제액 벌써 70달러 돌파에요
<Seony^MBP> 어차피 유닉스니까 적응하시는데는 무리가 없으실테고, 라이언 서버부터는 아무 종류의 맥 머신에 서버설치가 가능하니까 써보시는 것도 나쁘지 않을 거 같네요.
<yemharc> (구매한지 약 1주일 정도)
<Seony^MBP> 애플은요, 기기간 연결을 직접 눈으로 보시면서 써야 몸으로 와닿거든요.
<yemharc> 사실 맥 자체는 이미 적응이 끝났습니다........
<yemharc> vm으로 어거지로 설치한 다음 폴더구조만 좀 익히니
<yemharc> 눈에 보여요 (....)
<Seony^MBP> 아... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> UI 적응은 뭐....... 애플이라 걱정도 안되고요 (...)
<Seony^MBP> 대부분 GNU 툴 갖다놔서 리눅스 쓰는듯 편할 거에요.
<Seony^MBP> X11도 내장되어있고..
<yemharc> 둘러보면 뭐라고 할까....
<yemharc> 제가 BSD랑은 그닥 안 친하다 보니
<yemharc> 구형 리눅스 구조를 보는느낌? 정도더군요
<Seony^MBP> 서버에다 MP3 몰아놓고 아이튠즈 라이브러리를 공유해보세요.
<grr> yemharc: 헐.. 개임기 (윈도우)를 사셔야죠...
<Seony^MBP> 집안 전체 애플기기들이 라이브러리 하나를 공유할 수 있는데, 이게 얼마나 매끄럽게 잘 돌아가는지 환상이죠
<razgon> 결국은 시조가 유닉스군요
<Seony^MBP> 심지어는 아이폰/패드를 리모콘으로 쓸 수 있는 앱도 나와있구요...
<razgon> 컴의 아브라함. 유닉스
<Seony^MBP> razgon: ㅎㅎ 그럼요. 1970년대에 나온 운영체제인데요...
<razgon> 제가 바라는게 그겁니다!
<razgon> Seony님이 말씀하신 하나의 라이브러리로 공유.
<yemharc> 데니스는 죽었어! 이젠 없어! 하지만 유닉스와 유닉스 기반 운영체제 속에 살아가~
<razgon> 그것을 좀더 나가서 프로세싱을 공유하는 것이죠
<Seony^MBP> razgon: 사실 그게 애플이 바라는 거에요. 그래서 애플기기만 쓰면 컴퓨터나 주변기기 쓰는게 참 편하죠.
<yemharc> 하지만 아이팟 나노는...... (외면)
<razgon> 역시 잡스...대성이였군요
<Seony^MBP> 프로세싱을 공유한다는 얘기는, 중앙에 서버만 놓고 나머지는 더미 단말기만 놓는다는 식이군요...
<yemharc> 손목시계(?!)까지 연동되길 바라는건 욕심일까요
<razgon> 예
<Seony^MBP> 화면공유를 하면 불가능한 건 아닌데, 속도가 그만큼 안따라준다는 문제가 있긴 하죠.
<razgon> 결국실질처리는 서버가 하구요 단말기는 vino쓰는 것과같이요.
<Seony^MBP> 옛날처럼 터미널로만 쓰는 시절이 아니기 때문에, 그래픽 처리 부분에 있어서 아직까지 더미 단말기의 GUI사용은 어렵지 않을까 싶어요.
<razgon> 단 로그인하는 단말기에따라서 다르게 동작하는것으로 사용하는거죠
<Seony^MBP> 반대로 프로세스 분산은 Xgrid라는 툴이 있어서 가능하죠...
<razgon> 그냥 리소스를 일률적으로 나누는게 아니라
<razgon> 로그인 컴에 따라서 리소스의 강약을 조절하는거죠
<Seony^MBP> 아직은 먼 미래의 이야기에요 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 웹서핑하면 1로. 동영상보면3으로 게임하면5로
<yemharc> 근데 그런 서버-클라이언트 리소스 분배 방식의 개념과 실제 적용 기술이 90년대에 이미 확립이 된건 아시나요
<yemharc> 그 당시에는 Diskless 라고 불렸죠
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요. 사실 옛날의 컴퓨터 가격이 비싼 것 때문에 공유개념이 발전한 건 이미 1970년대부터죠...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 요즘 실현되고 있는 '첨단기술'들의 개념이 대부분 컴퓨팅 초창기에 다 나온것들이 많더라구요
<yemharc> 화상통신만 해도 저 유명한 "The DEMO"에서 이미 실현되기도 했고
<Seony^MBP> 저는 그 인도인이 발표한 식스센스만이라도 좀 공개됐음 좋겠어요...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 내려왔습니다 연병장입니다.
<razgon> 햇살이 따가와서 마르겠네요
<yemharc> 아으
<razgon> 좀있으면 끝내고 가야죠...후
<razgon> Yemharc: diskless 흥미롭군요 구글링함해봐야죠.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/LSTEV
<yemharc> 요겁니다
<razgon> 리눅스에서 제가 말한 것을 구현하는 배포판이 있다면 함설치하고싶내요
<razgon> 서버는 그 운영체계를 설치하고 다른 단말기든 윈도우든 우분투든 설치된피시에서도 연결되게 하면 좋을거같아요
<yemharc> 애초에 diskless 개념이 그런겁니다
<yemharc> 크로스 플랫폼을 넘어서 플랫폼 자체가 없다는게 포인트였죠
<yemharc> 순수하게 '리소스'만을 다뤄보자..... 정도?
<Seony^MBP> razgon: 말씀하신 사항으로 봐서는 가장 현실성있는 게 VMware 서버로 보이네요... 저희 학교에 이미 구축이 되어있는 건데, 중앙에 VMware 서버가 있고 각 학생들은 VMware viewer만 구동이 가능한 단말기만을 사용하죠.
<Seony^MBP> 그러면, 각 학생들은 자신만의 윈도우7을 쓸 수 있거든요...
<Seony^MBP> 삼성 모니터 중에서, 그런 아톰CPU가 내장된 모니터가 있어요. USB도 몇 개 있고...
<Seony^MBP> 헛... ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 그렇군요
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 네 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 그게 제일 가까워요
<razgon> 잠시만요..총반납중
<Seony^MBP> razgon,  삼성 모니터 중에서, 그런 아톰CPU가 내장된 모니터가 있어요. USB도 몇 개 있고... 까지 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 아니요vm웨어 뷰어로 본다는
<yemharc> 사실 diskless 개념이 나오기 시작한게 아까 말씀하신것처럼 하드웨어 단가가 높아서 나온 개념이었는데
<Seony^MBP> 각 학생들은 자신만의 윈도우7을 쓸 수 있죠.
<yemharc> 지금에 와서는 하드웨어 가격보다 되려 네트워크 트래픽이 비싼 오묘한 시대라......
<yemharc> 그리고 상당부분 예전이라면 하드웨어로 구축했을 영역을 소프트웨어로 구축하게 되기도 했죠
<Seony^MBP> 근데 사용해본 바로는 VMware 서버로 서버 구축을 하고 클라이언트 3대 정도를 동시에 돌리는 정도만 해도 하드웨어가 어지간히 좋아야할 거에요...
<Seony^MBP> 그 정도면, 컴퓨터 3대를 사는 것보다 전기세나 비용이나 더 많이 나올테구요.
<razgon> 그렇게 되는군요
<razgon> 쿼드코어정도면 되는줄알았죠
<Seony^MBP> 쿼드코어는 개인용이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인용과 서버용의 차이는 좀..... 압도적이죠 orz
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 개인용으로 쓰려구요
<razgon> 연결되는 단말기는 다해야 5대넘지않아요
<Seony^MBP> 맥프로 12코어짜리가 1400w짜리 파워가 달려서 나오는데, 그거 풀로 가동하면 전기세가 20만원은 나오지 않을까 싶은데요...
<Seony^MBP> 그 정도면 컴퓨터 3대를 따로 풀로 돌리는 게 나을 정도일 것 같아요.
<yemharc> 그러시면 차라리 개인용 NAS 장비를 돌리세요
<razgon> 나스랑은 다른개념이죠
<Seony^MBP> 그러니, 프로세스 공유는 아직 가정용으로는 좀 이른 것 같구요... 데이터 공유 정도 선으로...
<razgon> 이미 그거비슷한건 만들었습니다. 가장현실적인 방법인거 같아서요
<yemharc> 음..... 제가 중간중간 봐서 그런지 razgon 님의 최종적인 목표를 모르겠습니다
<yemharc> 클라우드 구축인가 했는데 지금 보니 그리드 컴퓨팅 같기도 하고......
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 그냥 좋은 서버 한 대와, 나머지 더미 단말기화입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 그리드컴퓨팅의 용어의 의미를 모릅니다
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음....
<razgon> 구글링해봐야겠네요..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저기 질문 하나 더 해봐도 될까요?
<yemharc> 단말기를 만들어서 어디에 사용하시려구요?
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 제가 볼 때는, 그냥 좋은 컴 한 대에서 프로세스를 공유해서 집 식구들은 더미 단말기만으로도 컴퓨터를 쓸 수 있게끔 하려는 그러는 목적이신 것 같아요.
<razgon> 아.. 단말기를 따로 만드는게아닙니다
<razgon> 서니님 말이 맞습니다.
<razgon> 로그인하는거죠
<razgon> 너무 공상적이라..ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 사실 그런 개념은 소규모 사업장에도 필요한 부분이죠.
<razgon> 예
<Seony^MBP> 컴퓨터에 바이러스니 뭐니하는 문제들로부터 해방되고 싶은 게 소규모 사업장이거든요...
<razgon> 제 병원을 그렇게 하면 좋을거같아서요 단말기 쉽게바꾸고요
<Seony^MBP> 아 근데 리눅스에도 VMware서버같은 솔루션이 있지않나요?
<Seony^MBP> Xen이었나...
<razgon> 그런가요? 저는 아직...창문의 때가많이 묻어있어서요
<yemharc> 아..... 그러니까 병원에 쓰시려는거였군요?
<razgon> 병원도 구렇구요 가정도 같이요
<razgon> 가정에서도 그리구성하면 될듯해서요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 리눅스에서 가능한 게 Xen 맞나요?
<razgon> 드디어갑니다!
<razgon> 훈련종료! 집으로!
<yemharc> 아우.......
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 네 xen 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 어.......
<yemharc> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/kr/library/l-xen/index.html
<yemharc> 요기
<Seony^MBP> 음... 언제 한 번 Xen으로 회사 시스템 한 번 구축해봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 이거 개념이 약간 틀릴걸요
<Seony^MBP> 아 그래요?
<yemharc> vm은 운영체제 가상화고
<yemharc> xen은 서버 가상화....
<yemharc> 말로 보면 미묘한데
<yemharc> 실제로는 '하드웨어 레벨까지 가상화'인가
<yemharc> '소프트웨어 가상화'인가의 결정적 차이가 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 이쪽관련은 저도 정확하질 않아서... 아마 위키페디아를 참고하시는게 더 정확할거에요
<yemharc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<Seony^MBP> 감사합니다. 일하는 회사에서 그런 게 필요하거든요.
<Seony^MBP> 직원들이 컴퓨터를 하도 막 써서...
<imsu> 서버가상화라;; 개념이 어렵넹..
<yemharc> 어렵게 생각하면 지는거에요
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 일단 재부팅 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 할게 많네 처음 설치하는거라 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으음........
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 혹시 reeder 사용해 보셨나요?
<Seony^MBP> 아뇨 그건 뭔데요?
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 시험 결과가 참 암담할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이패드 rss 리더인데
<yemharc> 이거 어째서 구글리더 동기화를 해도 내용을 다 긁어오지 않는걸까요.......
<yemharc> 구글리더에서 'unread'만 체크해서 긁어오는......
<Seony^MBP> 음... 그렇군요. rss를 거의 안봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 전 보는게 좀 있다보니.....
<yemharc> 많은것도 아닌데 이거 원...
<razgon> 다시접속.운전중입니다
<imsu> 오잉?운전하시며서 irc를??
<imsu> 경찰에 신고!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 예상보다 애들이 더 몰라?
<razgon> 집입니다...ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 좀있으면 엘레베이터
<razgon> Irc하는건 신호대기중에..ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 허걱 층이더올라가내요..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큰일임 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 채점을 후하게 해주면 되지
<grr> = =
<grr> Hello
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> Hi
<jincreator> 지금 오픈소스 포럼 10월 토론을 하고 있습니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19223
<grr> 으.... 오픈소스란 먹는건가요 (...)
<jincreator> 아뇨, 한입에 꿀꺽~! 삼켜야 합니다 (...)
<grr> ....
<imsu> 흠흠
<imsu> drake_: 밥 주세여~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 맥미니 판다고 올렸는데 아무도 메일이 안오네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 그냥 써야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맥미니가 인기가 없나봐요 ㅋ
<imsu> 얼마에 올리셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 750불
<imsu> 역시나 비싸구나;
<imsu> 거의 반값이긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 원래 1000불짜리거든.
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 근데 램 8기가에 애플케어까지 샀으니, 750불이면 50%지.
<imsu> 그니깐여 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 델 서버 하나 살까 했는데, 역시 애플은 내 운명인갑다.
<Seony^MBP> 뻗을 때까지 데리고 살아야하나봐
<jincreator> 델 서버 하나 받은 게 있기는 합니다. 바꾸실래요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 웬 ㅋ
<jincreator> 80GB SCSI 하드에 램 512!
<imsu> 켁;
<Seony^MBP> ㅋㅋ 저는 제온에 램8기가짜리 델 서버를 원하거든요
<Seony^MBP> 750불이면 충분히 살 수 있는데...
<Seony^MBP> 팔리면 살까 했더니...
<jincreator> 2.4 듀얼 제온과 2.8 듀얼 제온으로 무려 쿼드입니다. ^^;
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 요새는 맥북만 쓰니까 아이맥도 필요없어졌어
<Seony^MBP> 맥빠의 몰락 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 맥미니 아이맥 둘 다 필요없어.
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 헐~~ 저에게 싸게 양도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 데탑은 거의 쓸모가 없어졌나보군요
<imsu> 한번 사보고 싶었는데  ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아이맥은 양도하고 싶어도 무거워서 못가져가
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 택배비가 더나오나
<imsu> 허기사 배로 보내면 배송도중에 망가지기도 하겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 직접 가져가도 이민가방 하나야
<imsu> 헐;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 bsd 도전해 보려고요
<Seony^MBP> 맥미니는 안파는 게 나을 거 같아. 잠시 내가 미쳤었나봐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맘에 드네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 솔라리스 해봐.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 더 맘에 들껄
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 서버는 아직 운영할 상태가 아니라서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 일단, 잘 모를 땐 잘 아는 걸로 시작하느 거야
<grr> 퇴근하겠습미다
<js0816park_> 안녕하세요
<kolay> 안녕하세요.
<gongju> 우분투 처음깔고, 피진깔고, IRC라는거 처음해보네요 ^^ 반갑습니다..  참고로 채팅 규칙 필독했구요.. ^^ 답문해주실려고 부담갖지 않으셔도 되구요.. 여튼 반갑습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<gongju> 우분투 놀라운 운영체제네요..^^ 그냥 심심해서 깔아봤는데..ㅎㅎ 작정하고 쓸까하는중입니다.. 근데.. 파이어폭스로 네이버창 띄우면 글씨들은 그래도 볼만한데, 작은 그림들이 층계져서 좀 눈이 아픈거 같은데, 어떻게 해야되는지 도움주실분 계신가요? ^^ 화면캡춰해놨는데, 어떻게 올리는거지^^;;??
<kolay> 그림이 정확하게 안나오는건 사이트마다 다를겁니다.
<kolay> 가급적 세계적으로 인기있는 사이트만 주로 사용하실 경우에는 정상적으로 출력될것으로 생각됩니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-20
<grr> Hi
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 好馬?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 어제 훈련이후 집에간뒤에 세미나가고..
<grr> Hi
<razGon> 느낀건... 저의 완벽한 저질체력...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> i hate Facebook...
<grr> 페북이나 싸이나 트위터 같은거 무서워서 안해요
<grr> 괜히 보면 겁나요 - -
<yemharc> 무서운게 아니라
<yemharc> 트윗은 여전히 작고 간편하고....여튼 편한데
<yemharc> 페북은 점점 지저분해지고 있어서 짜증나요
<grr> = =...
<yemharc> 싸이도 그렇지만
<yemharc> 이건 더 이상 SNS가 아니라 그냥 대형 커뮤니티 사이트일 뿐이고.....
<grr> 그냥 안쓰면 편해요 (...)
<yemharc> 일단 우분투 모임때문에 쓰고는 있지만......
<yemharc> 솔직히 말해서 귀찮아요 페북.....
<yemharc> 사람 만나는건 좋은데 인간적으로 너무 복잡해지잖아 이거.....-_-
<yemharc> "내가 원하는건 댓글놀이라고!!"
<grr> ...
<grr> 더 자고 싶은데 8시가 넘으면 잠이 안오네요..
<grr> 쩝...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 잉여롭게 살고싶다
<grr> 오늘 내일 휴가 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 오오
<grr> 아 잉여롭다
<grr> 아 월급날 배틀필드3가 나오네요.. (...)
<yemharc> You already Purchased...
<razGon> 체력의 급격한 저하 느낍니다...
<razGon> 아... 자고 시포라.
<grr> ....
<yemharc> dkdh
<yemharc> 아오
<yemharc> 페북 앱은 이제 제대로 돌아가는 놈들도 없네
<yemharc> 하나하나 맘에 안들어.......
<grr> yemharc: 안쓰면편하다니까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 페북에서 오는 정보량도 무시는 못하는게 문제에요
<jaejunh> 코분투 11.10 잘쓰고 있습니다.  IRC한번 들어와 봤습니다.
<grr> 회사 메일 아이폰에 등록해놨더니 포풍같이 오네요.. 왜 팀장중에 일부러 피쳐폰 쓰는지 알거도 같네요....
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 제가 저희 학회 커뮤니티에 적은 글입니다.
<razGon> yemharc님께서 대략 어떤 방법인지 아실 겁니다.
<razGon> 환자가 없으니 벼라별생각이 다 납니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<grr> Hi
<imsu> Work^Seony: 계십니까;;
<jasonjang> hi~ all !
<jasonjang> imsu: LTNC
<bundo> 아흐 ~
<bundo> jasonjang, 문자 잘 받으셨죵 ^^;
<jasonjang> 아, 옙, 좀 전에 들어왔고요. 곧 보내겠습니다.
<bundo> 네 감사합니다. 월요일 오후에 테라텍 또 갑니다.
<jasonjang> 노고가 많으십니다.
<bundo> <== 우분투한국커뮤니티 경리 강분도
<bundo> 강경리 멋진데요 ㅎㅎ~
<jasonjang> 에구 별 말씀을....
<lyuso> 강경리님!
<lyuso> 이군요.....
<bundo> 네 ~~ 강경리입니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎV
<lyuso> 멋집니다.
<bundo> 히히
<bluedusk> bundo, 경비라고 하신줄 알았어요..;
<lyuso> 설마요
<jasonjang> .
<lyuso> 진크님은 역시 바쁘시구나-
<bundo> 쫄지마 떠들어도 돼!  = > 나꼼수
<jasonjang> 닥치고 쳇질!
<lyuso> 쫄지마! 쳇질해도 되!
<jasonjang> 시바...쳇질?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 굿 ~
<imsu> jasonjang: 어라 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> <== 나 너무 고생많이 하고 잘난거 같음
<bundo> 우분투 만쇄 !!!
<jasonjang> 얏.........콱! 어따대구 "어라" 야? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 시바 다 벤 발라?
<jasonjang> "나 꼼수" 가.........물을 흐려놨어....시바.
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu,  임수 시바 나 좀 멋지지 않냐 경리도 하고 ?
<jasonjang> imsu 암튼 오랫만...반가워요. 컴 포멧 한번하고, 해외(해애?) 출장 한번 다녀 왔더니...    *한달쯤* 뜸했습니다.
<imsu> bundo: 경리라니요?
<imsu> jasonjang: 아~~ 그렇구나 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제가 통 참석을 못해서;; 못뵈었네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> 경리가 짱이더군 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 웬 경리에요?
<lyuso> 그럼 저는 슬슬 outro 로 >>>
<bundo> 참 노원구 쪽 지각생하는거 몬가 이벤트 멋진거 함
<imsu> 무슨 이벤트요??
<lyuso> 노원구 지각생이라.......
<lyuso> 일단 아웃트로구나...
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 오늘은 훈련장이 아닌 진료실에서 여러분들을 뵙습니다.
<razGon> 어제의 강도높은 훈련으로 체력이 바닥입니다..ㅠ
<razGon> 너무 조용하군요.
<razGon> 모두 주무시는중?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생이십니다
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> imsu: 안녕하십니까?
<razGon> imsu: 저에게 XEN에 대한 개요에 대해서 설명해 주시렵니까? 영어 보려니 머리가 깨질거 같아요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 헐;;;
<imsu> 저는 몰라요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> 쨈은 좀 아는데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> VMware와 비슷한 거 같은데 조금 다른가봐요.
<bundo> 어제 클라우드 콘퍼런스 갔는데
<bundo> xen 이야 기 많이 나오더군요
<razGon> 어제 제가 클라우드 컴퓨팅에 대한 이야기를 했는데요.
<razGon> 아니 클라우딩이 아니라 인트라넷인데. 개념은 클라우드 컴퓨팅정도로 잡았습니다.
<bundo> 클라우드 라고 할때 보통 1000대 이상 서버 이야기 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 델 상무하고 대화좀 했는데요
<bundo> dell = 우분투 서버 출시
<razGon> 아. 그런기준이라면 인트라넷요.ㅋ
<bundo> 소문자 internet ?
<bundo>  gg
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<razGon> intranetdy
<razGon> intranet요
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> razGon: 설치아직 못하셨나보네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> http://razgon.tistory.com/entry/딴-생각-엉뚱한-상상
<razGon> 어제 말씀드린 개념이 이것입니다.
<razGon> 아직요.
<razGon> 어제 강한 훈련으로 체력은 저질...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 대략적인 개념입니다.
<bundo> 우분투 회원중 제가 아는 회원으로 의사가 3명이군요
<razGon> hanos님 말고 또 있으세요?
<bundo> 레드엔화이트 , 하노스 , razGon
<bundo> 레드엔화이트 = 내과 전문의
<razGon> 그렇군요.
<razGon> yemharc: 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> razGon: 비공개 포스트라네요
<razGon> http://razgon.tistory.com/
<yemharc> 어우.....rss 2일 안 봤다고 2400개가 쌓이네요.....
<imsu> razGon: 이거 예전에 외국에서 의료시스템의 전산화 작업과 비슷한건가요?
<razGon> 비슷하죠.
<imsu> 음 고생이 많으시겠어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> 예전에는 하드웨어적인 문제등이 만핬는데. 요즘은 쿼드코어가 피시가 되는 판국이라..ㅎ
<imsu> 으흠~
<bundo> 헉 공주
<yemharc> 징하다 통신사 검수팀.......
<jasonjang> hi~ Seony^MBP !! LTNC
<Seony^MBP> jasonjang: 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> 한국 오셨을 때, 왜 못 봤어요. 킹왕짱 미안합니다.
<Seony^MBP> 별말씀을요. 담에 또 뵈면 되지
<Seony^MBP> 요
<Seony^MBP> 아 키보드가 케이블이 갑자기 빠져서 당황했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 애들 말로 (주머니)사정이 퍽퍽했었나 봅니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 흐.. 그렇군요.
<jasonjang> 10월 초에는 본토에 갔다가 17일날 왔습니다. 아! 그 사이에 컴 포멧 한번 하느라.....xChat 에도 접근을 잘 못했고요.
<jasonjang> 그래서...오랫만이고, 반갑습니다.
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 네. 저도 오래간만에 뵙습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 별일 없으시죠?
<jasonjang> mk 군이 알면 전화도 없었다고 섭섭해 하겠지만....본토도 워낙 거리가 멀어서...쩝!!
<jasonjang> 옙, 덕분에 잘 있습니다만, 그래 한국 다녀간 일은 잘 봤어요?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 일은 잘 됐습니다. 오기 전에 뱅기 스케쥴이 꼬이는 바람에 돈을 좀 많이 날렸지만 그래도 잘됐습니다.
<jasonjang> 아아~~~ 연장 했어요?
<Seony^MBP> 네 연장은 하고왔어요
<jasonjang> 예, 그랬군요. 연장하면 300불 정도 추가?
<Seony^MBP> 뱅기표 말씀이시죠?
<jasonjang> 옙
<Seony^MBP> 한 사람당 300불이니, 두 사람에 600불 냈습니다...
<jasonjang> 으~ 덜덜덜 . ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아까워죽는줄 알았어요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇쵸 머. 에구..
<Seony^MBP> 잠시 마트 좀 다녀오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 두분 내외가 다 다녀가셨구나. 난 혼자만 온 줄 알았었어요. 미처 생각을 못했네요.
<Seony^MBP> 네. 연장하려면 같이 가야하거든요.
<Seony^MBP> 암튼 10분 이따 오겠씁니다.
<jasonjang> 옙. 잘 다녀오세요., ㅋ 예.ㅂ
<yemharc> 흐음
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 뭔가... 통합SNS 앱은 다들 하나씩 부족하네요...
<yemharc> 별 수 없나.......
<drake_kr> 으어어
<yemharc> 오셨네요
<drake_kr> 뒤질뻔했심다
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 피곤해서유
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 통합SNS 어플은 쓸만한게 정말 없군요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 나오긴 했는데
<drake_kr> 나왔다고 하기도 그렇고
<drake_kr> 암튼 그런식임
<yemharc> 뭔가 있나.....하고 보면 한 두 부분씩 부족하고......
<yemharc> 근데 그 중에서도 공식 페북앱은 그냥 똥이네요
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 주커버그 이샛퀴 만들기 싫었으면 그냥 내질 말던가 (...)
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 주커버그 안드로이드빠잖아여
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 기능이 약한거면 모를까 버그투성이라.....
<yemharc> 무슨 답글 달려고 누르면 창이 먹혀요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 거기다 답글란엔 'submit' 버튼 자체가 없어. 우와~ 뭐야 이거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 이번 업뎃 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 구조가 바뀌어서..
<drake_kr> 안정화기간이 좀 필요할듯
<yemharc> 아..... 사람들의 앱 리뷰는 그다지 믿을게 못되는거 같아요
<yemharc> 막상 '기능'이 없는데 예쁜게 갑이지라~ 하는 리뷰 정말 많군요
<drake_kr> 일반인에게는 기능위주가 아니니까염
<drake_kr> 그러니까 제가 항상 강조하는것이
<drake_kr> "디자인"이죠
<yemharc> 아뇨 저도 특별한 기능을 바란게 아니라
<yemharc> 심플 + 기본기능 충실을 바란건데
<yemharc> 화려찬란 디자인 + 부족한 기능
<yemharc> 예를들면 RSS 리더를 쓰는데 구글리더랑 싱크지원을 해요
<drake_kr> 알집이 많이 쓰이는 이유만 봐도 알자나요
<drake_kr> 아니 다른것 예로 들 필요도 없네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 싱크한 당일날부터의 글만 싱크되고 이전 글은 안되요
<yemharc> 그럼 대체 무슨 의미로 쓰나요....
<drake_kr> 알약은 압축을 제대로 못 합니다
<drake_kr> 대체 무슨 의미로 쓰나요
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 백신이 압축을?!
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 알집
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 앱리뷰는 앱 제작자 친구들이 와서 휘황찬란하게 써주는 경우가 대부분이랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 이런 것도 있는데요, 뭐라고 하는지는 까먹었는데 엄청 허접한 앱에 엄청 대단한 리뷰를 달아주는 어떤 행위가 있는데, 이름을 까먹었네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어뷰징
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 아, 꼭 해외 리뷰나 뭐 그런것 뿐 아니고
<yemharc> 한국 앱 리뷰도 비슷해요 (....)
<drake_kr> 웨국이라고 다르게 생각하면 안됨
<bundo> yemharc, 흑흑
<bundo> 세미나 사진좀 모아 줘요
<bundo> 내가 확보한건 13장
<yemharc> 그러니까 일단 대부분 외국 앱이잖아요. 그래서 국내 리뷰를 본건데...
<yemharc> bundo: 세미나 사진요?
<bundo> 페북서요
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 또 희안한 걸 찾으시는;;
<bundo> 저장할때 몇월 세미나 하면서 저장해줘요
<drake_kr> 경리 작업에 필요하신듯
<bundo> 오케이 그거임
<yemharc> 일단 뒤져보겠습니다
<bundo> drake_kr, 함께 부탁혀 부탁혀
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 나 머리 돌겠심 헤헤
<yemharc> 재성님이 많이 가지고 있을거같은데
<bundo> 나도 뒤져 보니깐 그게 아니고
<drake_kr> 음.. 재성님은 모으기만 하고 분류를 안 하시는듯..
<bundo> 우분투 페북서 찾아야ㅕ함 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<yemharc> 허어;;
<bundo> 그룹 업했으니깐
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<yemharc> 아
<bundo> 현재 13장인데... 한 10장 더 필요 함 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<yemharc> 명환형이 세미나때마다 찍어 올린것들 찾으면 되겠네요
<bundo> 좀 많이 확보좀 해줘요
<bundo> 난 애들 저녁 반찬 준비 해야하뮤,.ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 찾아서 내일까지 보내드릴게요
<yemharc> 오늘 팀 회식날이라.....
<bundo> 페북에 글올렸심 협조 글 ㅠ,..ㅠ
<yemharc> (무슨 연짱 술이야...)
<bundo> 나중이라도 부탁해요
<bundo> drake_kr, 콜?
<drake_kr> bundo: facebook에서 뽑아봤습니다 http://data.drake.kr/pics/110430-110924pics.7z
<bundo> drake_kr, 9월하고 4월이 좀 없심 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/110924_07.jpg http://data.drake.kr/pics/110924_08.jpg
<bundo> 오 굿
<bundo> 2장 더 ?
<bundo> 그리고 4월은 4장더 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 4월 4장 9월 2장을 페북 외에서 찾아봐야겠군요
<bundo> 4월 아 문준이
<bundo> 문준이 사진첩 봐야징
<bundo> 이런 술처마시는거만 있군 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> drake_kr, 됬슴
<bundo> 감사함
<drake_kr> 아아아 피자를 시켜먹어야겠습니다아아아
<drake_kr> 4월인데 이런건 안되겠죠? http://ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?id=10067 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 엇
<DarkCircle> 아음 -0-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> bundo : 넙죽 (_ _ )
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 너브죽(_ _ )
<drake_kr> (_  _   )
<DarkCircle> yemharc / (_ _ ) 너브죽죽
<bundo> ^^;
<DarkCircle> 아 오늘도 ...
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신이 없네 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 세미나 사진 정리하느라 쩝
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 요즘 간이 흐물떡흐물떡 해지는듯
<drake_kr> 아우 kldp가 와서 깽판놓고 가네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어제 나왔던 얘기에 사족을 달자면 ...
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어 개발 및 배포는 F/OSS 협회가 하는게 맞긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 일단 그 얘기를 하는데 있어서 말을 잘못한게 맞음
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어 개발 및 배포와 상관이 어느정도 있을지는 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 큰 돈이 오고가는 문제를 단정짓듯이 말하는게 영 ... - -;
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 뭐, 그래도 건방져보이는게 좋긴 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진보넷이랑 우분투 사용자 모임 연합이
<DarkCircle> 그 F/OSS에서 생산해준걸 적극적으로 홍보하고 해주는건 필요하고 한데
<DarkCircle> F/OSS협회 회장이라는 사람이 하는 말이
<DarkCircle> 지네가 하는일에 상관하지 말라는 식으로 거만하게 얘기하는건 그다지 별로 보기 좋지가 않네요
<drake_kr> 협회장이래요?
<DarkCircle> 지금은 다른분이 하고 있는데
<DarkCircle> "초대" 협회회장임.
<DarkCircle> 군대 문제로 다른분께 이양이 되었을뿐.
<drake_kr> 오옹
<DarkCircle> 어떤 면에 있어서 이 부분은 도와주셔야 합니다. 그럴 필요가 있습니다. 라고 말을 하면서
<drake_kr> 그분은 온라인에서도 저랑 많이 싸웠으셈
<DarkCircle> 역할 분배에 대해 밝히고 적당하게 선을 그어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 칼로 동태 베듯이 ...
<DarkCircle> 그분 아직도 석사 졸업 안하고 계속 휴학 상태로 이러고 있던데
<drake_kr> 그게 안되면 다른면에서의 추진력도 있어야 하는데 말이죠
<DarkCircle> 추진력이야... 일단 대략 2~3년 잡아놓고 그 단체가 좀 알아서 하게 프리하게 내버려두면 팍팍 뭔가 나가는 모양새를 보여줄 능력은 된다고 생각하는데
<DarkCircle> 허접한 교수들 말하는양 말잔치나 하고 자빠지는건 그다지.
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 자신있게 떠들어댈수 있으면 그 시간에 벌써 프로젝트 들어가서 프로토타입 짜놨죠
<drake_kr> 그것도 온라인만큼 말을 잘하는건 아닌듯..
<DarkCircle> 프로토타입을 제시하면서 제안을 하는게 엔지니어 아님?
<bundo> drake_kr, 수고했심 어제 내용 정리 감사
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 그건 그렇고 ... 나름 의견은 신선한것 같네요.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 재단이 한컴을 잡아먹고 모든 소스와 포맷을 공개하고
<drake_kr> 오픈소스포럼을 위한 페이지가 있으면 좋을것 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 표준화작업에 박차를 가하도록 하는게 우리나라만의 기업이면 절대 불가능할 일을
<DarkCircle> 가능할 수 있게 한다는게 일단 좋아보임.
<DarkCircle> 어제 발표 듣는데 하나도 안들려서 하답답했다능.
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게도 그런 일을 염두에두고 발제문이었던가 ... 그걸 그분이 잘 올려주셨던거 같네요.
<drake_kr> 근데 그걸 거기서 읽는건 좀 아니었다고 생각..
<drake_kr> 제가 alisol님 항상 보면서 느끼는건데.. "일을 너무 열심히 해서 문제가 되는 사람이 있습니다" 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 의견을 막 이야기하고 문제를 제기해보고 함께 뭔가 고민할 수 있게 하는 의지는 정말 좋아요
<drake_kr> 근데 막상 뭔가를 하는 사람은 없으니..
<DarkCircle> 제가 어제 그 발표(가 하나도 안들려서)시간에 딱 바랬던건
<DarkCircle> 파트별로 3줄 요약
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 말로 길게 읽든 말든 그건 상관 없는데
<DarkCircle> PPT
<DarkCircle> 전 귀가 안들리면 눈으로 본다능 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 사실 너무 길었어요
<drake_kr> 사설이
<DarkCircle> 9월 제 발표때도 사설이 좀 길어서 중간에 어떻게 좀 짜르려고 했는데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 이번 소세미나에는 사설 죄다 뺀다능.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소세미나에서 제가 미치는 광경도 보실 수 있을겁니다
<DarkCircle> 이번엔 진짜 8주 분량을 한시간으로 압축합니다 =3
<drake_kr> 헐
<DarkCircle> 어제 술자리에서 얘기한건 2주분량을 아주 느린 말투로 2분짜리로 압축한거라능.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 8주 분량을 8분으로 압축하는것도 사실 일도 아님.
<DarkCircle> 그림은 찍으면 되고
<DarkCircle> 글은 쓰면 되고
<DarkCircle> 말은 하면되니
<DarkCircle> ..
<drake_kr> 피자는 어떤 피자가 맛있을까요
<bundo> 도미노
<drake_kr> 오케이
<razgon> 리하오마?
<drake_kr> 리취 팔로마?
<razgon> 쓰! 워 치팔러!
<razgon> ....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 이건뭐 하와유?파인생큐앤유네요..ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그다음에 적막.......ㅎ
<drake_kr> 911테러 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국사람이 깔렸는데
<drake_kr> 911에서 와가지고 how are you 라고 물었는데
<drake_kr> 깔린사람이 fine thank you and you?
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 깔린사람이 911을 걱정해주는 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아으, 이산수학 시험 끝났네요.
<drake_kr> 수고요
<jincreator> 근데 이제 첫 시험이 끝났다는...
<razgon> Xen서버 이거 vm과비슷한거 인가요? 아니면 다른건가요?
<jincreator> razgon: 저도 자세히는 모르지만 vm이 vmware workstation/fusion을 뜻하신다면 둘 다 가상화 기술인 건 맞지만 좀 다릅니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 어제 cloud frontier 2011 세미나를 갔었는데..
<drake_kr> 확실히 다들 뜬구름 잡는 소리만.. -.-
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 립서비스 사기극에 속으실 뻔했군요 =3
<DarkCircle> jincreator / ㅅㄱ요
<jincreator> DarkCircle: ^^;
<drake_kr> 수죄비
<jincreator> 수제비!?
<drake_kr> 닥가슴살수제비
<jincreator> 오늘 저녁으로 구내식당에서 수제비 먹었었는데...
<jincreator> ...혹시 코알랄라?
<drake_kr> 그런 수제비는 밀가루맛 0ㅅ0
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=12378&widx=41&page=1&wdate=20080521&wtitle=%C1%B6%C0%CC%B6%F3%C0%CC%B5%E5
<locate> 안녕하십니까?
<locate> 우분투 11,11 사용중 문의 좀드리려고합니다,, 검색엔 안나오고.. 도움좀 부탁드립니다.
<kolay> 안녕하세요.
<kolay> 11.10 인듯.
<locate> 감사합니다 네 맞습니다.. 오랜만에 우분투 설치하고 햇갈렸나봐요 ㅎ
<locate> 인터페이스가 유니티? 인것 같습니다만.. 기본 상단 페널에서 오른쪽 단추 클릭해봐도... 트레이 아이콘 추가 메뉴가 안뜨네요..
<locate> 패널 항목을 이리저리 찾아보고 검색도 해보는데.. 헤메다 지쳐서 접속하게됬습니다..
<jincreator> locate: 마지막으로 쓰신 우분투 판이 어떻게 되나요? 10.04?
<locate> 네 맞습니다..
<locate> 다른문제도 아니고 gui 문의 드리니 참 부끄럽습니다..;
<jincreator> 11.04에서 Unity로 바뀌면서 못 쓰게 되었습니다.
<locate> 답변 감사드립니다.. 그러면 기존 패널에 있는 아이콘들은 고정인것인가요?
<jincreator> 대신 왼쪽 막대에 만들어 넣으실 수 있습니다.
<locate> 죄송하지만 방법좀 문의 드려도될까요..? 오른쪽 단추 눌러보면 추가 항목이 없습니다..
<jincreator> 그게...생각의 전환이 있어야 한다고나 할까요!?
<jincreator> 어떤 프로그램을 넣으실 건가요?
<locate> 아,, 사실은 패널에 클럭 확인하는것을 넣으려고 했습니다만..
<locate> 이쪽에는 프로그램만 추가가되는거군요..
<jincreator> 위쪽 패널 건 indicator를 쓸 수 있는 걸로 하셔야 합니다.
<jincreator> 잠시만요...
<locate> 감사드립니다..
<jincreator> 음...일단 2가지가 나오네요.
<jincreator> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<jincreator> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/indicator-syspeek-another-hardware-monitor-applet-for-ubuntu/
<locate> 감사합니다.. 이런프로그램들은 설치하면 바로 상단에 뜨는것이군요
<jincreator> indicator-multiload가 원래 저장소에 있으니 더 깔기 쉬울 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터를 여시고 indicator-multiload로 찾으면 System Load Indicator로 나옵니다.
<locate> 감사합니다.. 사이트에서 아무리 받을려해도 . 받아지지않던데 ..
<jincreator> 응? 사이트라뇨?
<locate> 올려주신 링크 사이트요 ㅎ 거기서 받는거 아니였나요?ㅠ 하지만 역시 아무리찾아봐도 다운받기가..
<jincreator> 그렇게 할 수도 있기는 합니다만 전 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 스마트폰 앱 깔듯이 깔으시라는 뜻이었습니다.
<locate> 감사합니다... 엄청해메네요..
<locate> 흠.. 노트북에 깔아서 사용중인데.. 전력소모가 심한듯하여 클럭을 고정하는 부분이 있다고 하는데.. 이건 지원을 안하는듯하네요..
<jincreator> 익숙해지지 않아서 그러실 거에요. 누구나 처음에는 헤메죠.
<locate> 더 지칠뻔했는데 이렇게 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다..
<jincreator> 아, 그걸 찾고 계셨군요. 그 애플릿은 이제 쓰지 못할 겁니다. 이렇게 오래된 팁이 1년만에(...) 하나 더 늘었군요.
<locate> 예?? 아 넘어오면서 못쓰게 된거군요..
<locate> 아직 우분투(?) 아닌 리눅스 데스크탑이슈인지 모르겠지만.. 전력관리가 힘들다하는것 같습니다..
<locate> 엎친데 덥친격이네요.. 모양새 버그인지.. 상단 패널하고 창들의 닫기 버튼이 사라져버렸습니다;;
<jincreator> 네, 데스크톱 환경(눈에 보이는 GUI 기반?)이 바뀌었으니까요. 참고로 이전 건 그놈 2입니다.
<locate> 아. 그럼 대부분의 사용자분들은 이번에 바뀐 gui를 안쓰시나요?
<jincreator> 전력 관리는 좀 말이 많아요. 드라이버나 측정에 쓰인 프로그램의 최적화도 있고요. 큰 차이는 없는 것으로 알고 있습니다. http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18111
<jincreator> 모양새는 지금 막 갑자기 그렇게 되신 건가요?
<locate> 감사합니다..
<jincreator> 음...쓰고 말고는  쓰는이 마음이겠죠. 근데 깔 때 같이 깔리기 때문에 쓰는 사람이 많을 겁니다.
<jincreator> 끙...댓글이 어째 시간차가...
<locate> 흠 그렇군요.. 이게 모양새 버그라고 단정짓긴 그렇지만
<locate> 예전에 컴피즈 쓸때 테마설정같은거 오류났을때처럼
<locate> 최소화 최대 닫기 버튼 사라지고
<locate> 패널또한 사라졌네요..
<locate> 첫번째는 그냥 콘솔로 가서 x 재시작시켰는데..
<jincreator> 혹시 이번에 새로나온 판 깔고 이전 판 쓸때처럼 컴피즈 설정을 바꾸신 적이 있으신가요?
<jincreator> 일단 터미널을 열고 unity --reset 를 쳐보세요.
<locate> 예 알겠습니다.. 따로 변경한게없습니다 .. 흠;;
<locate> compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<locate> 역시 컴피즈가 기본으로 깔려있었던거군요;;
<locate> 그래픽 카드 설치후 아직 재부팅하진 않았는데 혹 이문제도 있을까요
<jincreator> 네, 요즘 우분투에 쓰이는 데스크톱 환경인 유니티가 컴피즈의 플러그인으로 돌아가거든요.
<locate> 저사양에 리눅스라는 말은 이제 물건너간것이군요..
<jincreator> 아, 그래픽 드라이버를 깐 후 아직 다시 시작하지 않으셨다면 컴피즈 위에서 돌아가는 유니티가 아닐 겁니다.
<fascane> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> unity-2d라고 그래픽 가속이 안되는 사람들을 위한 게 돌아갈겁니다.
<jincreator> fascane: 네, 안녕하세요.
<locate> 아하.. 그렇군요.. 안녕하세요
<fascane> 우분투 설치가 안되는데 질문 좀 해도 될까요?ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> locate: 리눅스도 리눅스 나름이죠. 지금도 100mb대의 메모리를 자랑하는 게 있는가 하면 어느 정도 무거운 리눅스도 있죠.
<fascane> 우분투 10.04 LTS를 설치하려 했는데
<locate> 그렇군요..; 우분투가 많이 무거워졌다고 보는게 맞겠네요..
<locate> 네 무슨문제신가요?,
<fascane> UNetBootin 프로그램 사용했거든요.
<locate> usb로 하신건가요?
<fascane> 저번에 했을땐 됐는데
<fascane> 아, 네
<locate> 저는 그방법은 안써봤는데.. 이번엔 grub4dos 써서 해결했습니다.
<locate> 멀티 부팅usb이신가봐요..
<fascane> USB가 인식이 되면 Default 라던가 Try Ubuntu Without Install (Live Booting) 등 고르는거라고 해야하나
<fascane> 그런건 다 뜨는데
<fascane> 라이브 부팅 메뉴라던지 인스톨 메뉴라던지 선택을 하면
<fascane> 그냥 화면이 꺼매지고 다음으로 넘어가질
<fascane> 않네요;
<kolay> 다른 컴퓨터에서 하면 안돌아갈 수 있습니다.
<kolay> grub 을 수정해야 된다는 이야기가 있는듯.
<locate> 아 usb에 설치하신건가보네요..
<fascane> 흐음..
<fascane> 아 네
<jincreator> locate: 가벼운 우분투를 찾으신다면 lubuntu가 있습니다.
<locate> 오.. xubuntu 보다 더 가벼운건가요?
<jincreator> locate: 네, 그럼요. 덕분에 꽤 많은 인기를 끌고 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<locate> fascane: 다른버전으로 해보시는것도 좋을거같아요!
<jincreator> fascane: 제가 중간에 끊겨서 못 봤는데 USB로 켜면 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<fascane> 10.04 LTS가 가장 안심이 되서ㅠㅠ
<fascane> USB로 키면
<fascane> 음 이미지를 찾아볼게요
<locate> 아이고 저는 잠시 재부팅하고 오겠습니다.
<kolay> 루분투 pentium 2급이면 가능하군요.
<fascane> jincreator// http://img.labnol.org/di/linux_liveCD.png 완전히 똑같진 않은데 이런 형식으로 뜹니다
<fascane> 저기서 라이브 부팅이나 인스톨을 선택하면
<fascane> 화면이 꺼매지고 넘어가질 않아요
<jincreator> fascane: 화면 까매진 후 얼마나 기다려보셨나요?
<fascane> 30분 정도는 기다려봤어요
<kolay> 시간 낭비일듯.
<kolay> vesa 모드 빨리 찾아보는게 좋습니다.
<jincreator> unetbootin이 요즘 나투를 제대로 지웒지 못하는 것 같더군요.
<fascane> vesa 모드요?
<jincreator> 나투 -> 우분투
<fascane> 아.
<kolay> 표준적인 그래픽 출력이니까.
<jincreator> 일단 우분투 사이트에서는 윈도에서 만들 때 pendrivelinux를 추천하고 있습니다.
<fascane> 그럼 그걸로 다시 한번 해볼게요
<kolay> 그래픽 카드 인식 못하면 한참동안 검은 화면인데
<kolay> 안전 부팅 등의 방법으로 vesa 모드를 지정해주면 해결할 수 있는 부분이 있습니다.
<jincreator> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<jincreator> 2번째에서 USB stick, Windows 골라주시고 Show me how 누르면 나옵니다.
<kolay> 요즘 라이브 시디나 설치 프로그램에 일정한 흐름이 있어서...
<fascane> 이번엔 꼭 됐음 좋겠는데..
<fascane> vi로 작업한지가 언젠지 기억도 안나네요 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<NowNnew> 안녕하세요 ^^
<fascane> 안녕하세요
<NowNnew> 오오
<NowNnew> 우분투 채널에서 처음 대화 해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<fascane> ㅋㅋ
<fascane> HanIRC?
<fascane> 근데 여긴 서버가 어딘가요?
<NowNnew> x-chat 요
<NowNnew> 우분투 서버
<NowNnew> 아니에요?
<fascane> 서버 이름이 뭔데요?
<NowNnew> 저는 잘 몰라요
<kolay> 프리노드?
<fascane> 아.
<kolay> irc.freenode.net
<NowNnew> ubuntu server로 접속했는데
<fascane> 알것같네요
<fascaneT> Èì
<fascane> 아. 인코딩
<fascaneT> 얍?
<NowNnew> 아,,뭔지 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 프리노드 맞습니다.
<jincreator> (잠깐 빵 좀 먹느라...)
<fascaneT> 넵 됐어요 ^^
<fascaneT> 랄까 음 또 검은 화면
<jincreator> 그래서 irc.freenode.net으로 접속하시면 됩니다.
<fascaneT> 일단 좀 기다려 볼까..
<jincreator> 그런데 우분투 주소로도 되요. 그래서 irc.ubuntu.com도 되는 거지요.
<NowNnew> 그냥 저렇게 주소를 치면 접속이 가능 하다는건가요 ?
<fascaneT> jincreator: 또 검은 화면이 뜨네요? ㅠㅠ
<fascaneT> 일단 기다려봐야할까요..
<jincreator> NowNnew: 지금은 어떻게 들어오신 건가요?
<fascaneT> NowNnew: 저건 서버 주소고 지금 이 채널명 입력하시면 들어오실수 있어요
<kolay> 그래픽 카드 문제를 일단 해결해야 되겠습니다.
<jincreator> fascaneT: 지금 컴퓨터 그래픽이 어떻게 되시나요?
<fascaneT> 지금
<fascaneT> 잠시만요
<kolay> 그리고 다른 기기에서 라이브시디가 아닌 설치를 했다면 부팅이 안될겁니다.
<fascaneT> 다른 기기..
<fascaneT> 는 쓴적이 없는것 같은데..
<jincreator> kolay: 음...그건 상관 없을텐데요.
<locate> 안녕하세요..
<jincreator> locate: 네, 안녕하세요.
<kolay> 안녕하세요.
<NowNnew> jincreator 전 그냥 프로그램 실행시켜서 클릭으로...'
<fascaneT> ATI RADEON XPRESS 1200 Series
<fascaneT> 라는군요
<kolay> 설치과정이 장치를 설치시 기종으로 잡는데다 grub 이 또한 설치되니까...
<locate> 흠아직도 문제 해결중이시군요ㅠ
<fascaneT> 네ㅠㅠ
<NowNnew> fascaneT 제가 잘몰라서 그냥 클릭해서만 왔는데 다른 프로그램 쓰면 복잡한가봐요 ㅎ
<kolay> 일단 그건 상관이 없고 안전모드로 연 다음에 그래픽을 지정해줘야 합니다. 구식 리눅스라면 boot: 프롬프트가 있는데요.
<fascaneT> 아.
<fascaneT> 안전모드 인가요
<jincreator> fascaneT: usb로 부팅하면 목록이 뜨나요?
<fascaneT> 목록이라면?
<kolay> 저도 컴퓨터를 여러대 가지고 있는데 그래픽 카드가 안맞으면 검은 화면이 오래 나옵니다.
<jincreator> fascaneT: 아까 올려주신 그림 같은 거요.
<fascaneT> 그건떠요
<fascaneT> 그건 뜨는데, 뜨고 선택하면 검게 되고 변화가 없네요
<jincreator> 보라색 화면서 ubuntu라면서 로딩하는 것도 안뜨는 건가요?
<fascaneT> 그것도 안떠요
<NowNnew> 아아아
<kolay> 그래픽 문제 맞습니다.
<NowNnew> 혹시 제가 잠깐
<kolay> 서버 설치 아니겠죠?
<NowNnew> 껴도 될까요 ??
<fascaneT> 어떻게 고치죠?
<fascaneT> 네
<NowNnew> 우분투
<fascaneT> 물론이죠
<NowNnew> X가 접속이 안되는거죠 ??
<fascaneT> X?
<NowNnew> 검은색 뜨고
<NowNnew> 안들어 가지는거요!
<NowNnew> 부팅 하면
<NowNnew> 우분투로 안들어 가지는거요~~
<fascaneT> 에에
<NowNnew> 그거 아닌가욤?>
<fascaneT> 설치를 하려는데 안되서요ㅠㅠ
<NowNnew> 아
<fascaneT> kolay: 어떻게 하면 될까요?
<jincreator> NowNnew: 될 수 있으면 한 줄에 써주세요. 알아보기 힘든 것도 있고 여기 규칙이에요. ^^ http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<kolay> 처음 뜬다는 화면이 vesa 모드에 속한겁니다.
<fascaneT> 흐음
<kolay> 해상도가 좀 낮아서 화면이 뜨는겁니다.
<kolay> 그런데 설치 화면에 넘어가면 그래픽 카드를 잡는데 거기서 문제가 생기는 겁니다.
<fascaneT> 그럼 어떻게 하면 되죠?
<NowNnew> jincreator 넵넵! 제가 초보라서 잘몰랐어요..왠지 제가 격은 증상이랑 똑같아서 그랬어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 네, 처음이면 그럴 수도 있죠. 아, 하고 싶은 말이 있으시면 그냥 하시면 되요.
<locate> 눈팅만 하고있었습니다만  왠지 무섭군요!
<kolay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<NowNnew> 넵! 저는 우분투 설치까지는 되었는데 재부팅 하고 검은 화면만 떠서 알아봤는데
<kolay> 딴거 건드리지 말고 그래픽만 지정해주면 될겁니다.
<fascaneT> 으으 이런거 못하는데ㅠㅠ
<kolay> VGA = XXX 이부분만 보시면 될겁니다.
<fascaneT> 아 이건가요..
<jincreator> fascaneT: USB로 켤 때 이게 뜨는 건가요? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-Options.png
<kolay> 설치화면 밑에 옵션... 거기서 지정하면 될 듯.
<locate> 관계없는거 하나 질문드릴께요.. 여기 접속 하시는분들은 웹으로 접속하신건가요?
<kolay> 글네요.
<fascaneT> 예 거기까지 뜨네요
<fascaneT> 전 아이팟이요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<kolay> IRC 클라이언트입니다.
<jincreator> locate: 저도 클라이언트입니다.
<NowNnew> 저도 클라이언트요
<locate> 아 저만 웹이군요.. 피진이라는거에 등록을 해야 고민하고있었습니다;;
<fascaneT> 이 vga = xxx 에서 xxx 부분을 무슨 기준으로 해야되나요?
<kolay> vga를 해상도 낮은 모드를 지정하세요.
<fascaneT> 해상도 낮은 모드라..
<kolay> 검은화면은 우분투가 하드웨어에 비해 턱도없이 높은 해상도를 지정했을 가능성이 큽니다.
<kolay> 옵션 옆에 해상도 리스트를 볼 수 있는 링크가 있을걸요?
<fascaneT> 아하.
<fascaneT> 이래도 안되면(...
<NowNnew> 맞아요 저도 해상도 문제였는데 원래 사용하는 해상도를 제외 하고 지우면 되었어요 저같은 경우는 설치하고 난 이후라서 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 이 파일을 수정했지만요
<kolay> 네.
<fascaneT> 흠
<fascaneT> vga = 771?
<NowNnew> 아까 위에 보여 주신 화면은 처음 보는 거였는데 설치할때 부터 문제를 가지는 경우도 있나보군요!
<jincreator> 제가 그 문제를 겪어본 적이 없어 잘 모르겠는데 스플래시 화면까지 안나온다는 건 좀 그렇네요.
<kolay> 771은 256 색에 800X600 이군요.
<kolay> 그것도 안되면 더 낮춰서 재시도.
<fascaneT> examplae 에 그렇게 뜨는데..
<jincreator> NowNnew: 저 메뉴는 옛 우분투에나 나오는 거에요. 요즘 우분투는 메뉴를 숨기고 보여주지 않습니다. 다만 일부 USB로 깔 수 있게 만들어주는 프로그램이 다시 보여줄 때도 있기는 해요.
<kolay> 네.
<fascaneT> 엇 된것 같아요 아마..
<fascaneT> UNetBootIn 이랑은 또 다르네요
<NownNew2> jincreator 아 그렇군요! 전 GUI화면만 봐서 몰랐어요
<fascaneT> 뭔가 BUG: 라는게 보이는데
<fascaneT> 됐음 좋겠는데 엉어
<jincreator> NownNew2: 사실 "이렇게 문제가 생기지 않는다면" 쓸 일이 없으니까요. CD에서도 esc인가 shift인가 아무 키인가(...)를 누르면 저 메뉴 볼 수 있습니다.
<fascaneT> 콘솔짜응
<kolay> 그 이상의 문제는 저도 모릅니다.
<jincreator> fascaneT: bug가 아니라 busybox 아닌가요?
<kolay> 아.. ㅋ 화면 조정을 좀 해야 할듯.
<fascaneT> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s 라고 뜨는데..
<fascaneT> 뭔가 멎은것 같네요
<fascaneT> 뭐가 문제야 또 ㅠ
<kolay> 구글해보니 나오는군요.
<jincreator> 아까 한 것 처럼 하시는데 이번에는 nomodeset을 붙여보세요.
<fascaneT> 마지막에요?
<jincreator> 아마 vga 어쩌고는 안해도 될 겁니다.
<jincreator> 네, 마지막에요.
<fascaneT> 흠?
<fascaneT> 아까 live vga=771 noapic nolapic
<fascaneT> 이렇게 입력했었는데..
<jincreator> 아, 그냥 F6 눌렀을 때 나오는 목록에서 nomodeset 고르셔도 됩니다.
<jincreator> noapic nolapic nomodeset 다 달라요.
<jincreator> 그냥
<jincreator> 뒤에다 직접 쳐서 넣으시지 마시고 F6 눌러서 나오는 목록에서 nomodeset을 "고르"세요.
<fascaneT> 고르는건 없..
<kolay> 일단 "pci=noacpi" 옵션을 주고 한번 부팅해 보세요. 라고 하는군요.
<jincreator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png
<fascaneT> 흐음
<fascaneT> 으윽 복잡하군요.. 뭔소린지ㅠ
<jincreator> nomodeset을 쓰면 아예 그래픽 드라이버 모듈을 올리지 않습니다.
<jincreator> 음...그러니까 쉽게 말해서 라데온에 공식 드라이버가 있잖아요?
<fascaneT> 넹
<jincreator> 그런데 공식 드라이버는 오픈 소스가 아닙니다. 그래서 우분투 CD에는 들어있지 않아요.
<locate_> 흠.. 이상하네요~
<drake_kr> 겜좀 하고 온 사이에..
<jincreator> 그 대신 오픈 소스 드라이버를 넣는데 제작사가 만드는 게 아니다 보니 당연히 모든 기종을 제대로 지원하기 힘들지요.
<jincreator> 그래서 이렇게 문제가 생기기도 하는데 (제 생각에는) 이것도 그런 문제가 아닐까 싶네요.
<locate_> 혹시 xchat으로 접속하신건가요?
<jincreator> 이때 nomodeset을 쓰면 아예 모든 드라이버를 안쓰게 해 줍니다.
<drake_kr> 우와 사용자다
<fascaneT> 어... 된건가?
<fascaneT> 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 29일 상암에서 세미나 합니다
<drake_kr> 29일 제주도서 세미나 하고 서울서도 합니다~
<fascaneT> 어라
<fascaneT> 됐네요
<fascaneT> 뭔가 저한테 갑자기 해상도 선택 하라고 하더니
<fascaneT> 아무거나 했더니
<fascaneT> 됐어요.
<NownNew2> 저도 xchat 이욤
<drake_kr> 저는 윈도우 유저라..
<fascaneT> 근데... 좀 큰가봐요. 바탕화면 바로가기 버튼이 잘렸네요.
<jincreator> 음...해상도 고르는 게 왜 뜨는지는 잘 모르겠네요.
<drake_kr> 노트북이면 29일에 서울이나 제주도 들고오시면 아마 같이 고민할 수 있을듯..
<fascaneT> 근데 이거 바탕화면 잘린거는
<fascaneT> 설치하고 나중에 조절 가능한가요?
<kolay> 모니터 교체해도 조절 됩니다.
<fascaneT> 아 이거 노트북이에요
<jincreator> fascaneT: 아마 깔고 난 다음 껏다 켜면 원래대로 돌아오기 때문에  다시 nomodeset 넣고 마저 처리하셔야 할 겁니다(...)
<locate_> xchat 설정중인데 irc.ubuntu.com 아닌가봐요;~ 혼자 딴소리중입니다..
<drake_kr> 응?
<fascaneT> 으아닝
<jincreator> locate_: irc.ubuntu.com 맞는데요.
<jincreator> 맞는데요 -> 되는데요
<drake_kr> 10월 29일 쿠데타 합니다 서울세미나 놀러오세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19392&sid=f0969853063fc984559c68e69d865c3e
<locate_> 와 세미나 재미있겟네요..
<locate_> 전 아직 xchat 이랑 씨름을 ㅋㅋ
<locate_> 대화방 #ubuntu-kr 접속하면 저혼자밖에없네요.. 휴 뭐가 잘못된건지..
<jincreator> #ubuntu-ko
<locate> 아하;;; 참 당황스럽군요..
<locate> 우분투 서버용 말고 데탑의 실사용 중이신가요?
<jincreator> 네. 전 우분투 서버로 안써요. ^^
<locate> 아 그렇군요;; 혹시 윈도우로 작업하셔야하는것들은
<locate> 멀티부팅으로하시나요?
<jincreator> ...네 T.T
<locate> 혹시나 싶어서 버추얼박스 쓸까하는데
<drake_kr> 과장님은 배트맨 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W3tr8rKadk&feature=youtu.be
<locate> 간단한 문서작업이나 웹서핑정도는 괜찮을지.. 고민입니다.
<drake_kr> 일단 금융권 웹서비스만 빼고 나머진 거진 되고요
<drake_kr> hwp 빼고는 문서작업 어느정도 가능하지요
<jincreator> 저도 결제와 한글 파일로 내야 하는 과제 말고는 다 우분투에서 하고 있습니다.
<locate> 그렇군요. 감사합니다;;  굳이 버추얼 박스 쓸필요 없겠네요;;
<drake_kr> (사실 저는 문서작업도 vi) -.-
<locate> 흑; 에딧플러스에 익숙해져서 참 벗어나기힘드네요
<locate> 서버관리야 문제없을듯한데..
<locate> 웹에딧하려면.. 이느므 vi에서 한글이 홀랑깨져버리니 참..
<kolay> 굳이 오피스도 필요없을것 같습니다.
<jincreator> UTF-8으로 하세요.
<fascaneT> 허—얼
<kolay> 라텍으로 hwp 비슷한 형식 구현이 가능합니다.
<fascaneT> 설치하고 났더니 또 화면이 안나온다
<fascaneT> (....
<locate> 이상하게 utf-8로 도 깨져서..참..
<fascaneT> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<fascaneT> 이걸어째야쓰까
<locate> 그 실사면좋은데.. 아무래도 확장자가 문제네요..
<locate> 사람이 길든다는게 참 무섭습니다!
<jincreator> fascaneT: 네, 아까도 말씀드렸다시피 깔고 나면 nomodeset 이 다시 원래대로 돌아가 꺼집니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<fascaneT> 그럼어떻게 해야되죠?
<kolay> 시디 넣고 라이브 부팅을 하신 후 파일을 좀 고쳐야 할겁니다.
<drake_kr> tex 어떻게 씀?
<locate> 우분투 오랜만에 왔는데 참 적응하고 싶을정도로.. 좋아졌네요.
<fascaneT> 어떤 파일을 어떻게 고쳐야 할까요? ㅜ
<kolay> 일단 라텍을 쓰려면 ktug 에서 권장하는 방식을 써도 되고 아니면 소프트웨어 관리자에서 한글라텍 그런거 받아와서 설치해야 되겠죠.
<jincreator> locate: 켤 때 3초동안 기다렸다 켜지나요, 아니면 10초동안 고르는 목록이 있다가 켜지나요?
<drake_kr> 우분투야 뭐.. 암흑의 길로 인도하는 첫걸음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> locate: 앗, 죄송합니다.
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 암흑의 길임
<jincreator> fascaneT: 켤 때 3초동안 기다렸다 켜지나요, 아니면 10초동안 고르는 목록이 있다가 켜지나요?
<locate> ㅋㅋ 그런건가요?
<locate> 앗 괜찮습니다~
<fascaneT> 음
<locate> 바탕화면 보는 단축키는 직접 지정해줘야할까요?
<jincreator> locate: Ctrl+Alt+D 해보세요.
<fascaneT> 고르는목록..?
<locate> 아이고 죄송합니다..
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 스타2 어떻게 하징
<locate> 안하고 그런소릴 하는지..참
<locate> 좀 찾아볼걸 죄송합니다..;
<jincreator> locate: 처음 하면 모를 수도 있죠. ^^
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단, 검색방법이란게 참 중요합니다..
<drake_kr> 고수들이 잘 알고 있는 키워드를 쏙쏙 뽑아먹는게 중요해요
<drake_kr> 얍삽하게.
<locate> 이거 irc 부터해서 알아야할게 한둘이아니군요..;
<kolay> 파티션하고 부트로더 정도는 아셔야 되는데...
<locate> 저번에
<locate> 조금 웃었던 부분인데
<locate> 북한판 리눅스요 ㅋ
<fascaneT> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 봤어요
<locate> 거기서 뭐 스타 시디 넣으면 바로 된다고. 말도안되는 그런소리를..참
<kolay> 페도라 지역화판이라는?
<kolay> 그건 아마 티맥스일듯.
<fascaneT> 아. 으.
<fascaneT> 뭐가 문젠거야..
<kolay> 스타크래프트 시연 하면서 배선은 밖에 있는 다른 컴퓨터에 연결된....
<locate> 참 터무니없는 얘기들을 ㅎㅎ.. 티맥스는 개발 중단된건지 안타깝네요..
<NownNew2> fascaneT 근데 설치한 우분투가 버전이 어떻게 되요 ?
<kolay> 사업주의 현실성없는 고집이 회사를 망하게 한 듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> 티맥스는 까놓고 얘기해서 중단된게 차라리 낫죠
<fascaneT> 10.04 LTS요
<kolay> 리액트 OS 라는게 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 보통 안 보이던 사람들이 오니까 반갑
<drake_kr> 습니다
<kolay> 차라리 리액트OS가 나을듯.
<drake_kr> 티맥스덕분에 내월급이 쿠팡당했어 -.-
<kolay> ㅎ
<kolay> 80% 할인...
<locate> 안타깝네요..
<locate> 평소에도 이렇게 활성화가 되어있나요!?
<kolay> 가끔씩 그럴듯.
<drake_kr> 평소엔 별로 활성화 안되어 있긴한데..
<fascaneT> jincreator: 라이브부팅 했습니다
<fascaneT> 이걸 이제 어떻게 해야하죠?
<drake_kr> 누가 한두명 이야기하고있으면 누가 쑥쑥 나타나요
<kolay> 저는 여기서 말레이시아 친구도 만들었습니다. ㅎ
<locate> 와..ㅎㅎ 자주와야겠네요..
<kolay> 한국을 알고싶은 말레이시아 소녀라고 해야할지...
<drake_kr> 오?
<drake_kr> vi를 쓰는 여자라니
<jincreator> fascaneT: 라이브 부팅이 아니라 컴퓨터의 우분투에서 nomodeset 옵션을 주어야 한다는 뜻이었는데...
<kolay> 페이스북 가르쳐 주니 바로 친구등록.
<fascaneT> 으윽?
<fascaneT> 컴퓨터에 설치된 우분투요?
<kolay> 그러면 나중에 장치 쓰는데 문제있지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 아웅.. 그나저나 BSD 다시 설치 해볼까..
<jincreator> fascaneT: 뭐, 그럼 그냥 CD에서 하죠.
<fascaneT> 어떻게 하죠?
<jincreator> 왼쪽 위에 보면 "위치"가 있는데 여기 누르면 우분투가 깔린 하드가 뜨지 않나요? 그거 눌러서 여세요.
<locate> 아 뿜었습니다 vi를 쓰는 소녀
<fascaneT> 눌렀어요
<locate> 뒷북치기에 달인입니다!
<kolay> 저도 설정을 잘못해서 부팅이 안될때가 있었는데 설치 시디에서 이래저래해서 복구했습니다.
<NownNew2> 복구모드에서
<drake_kr> 퀘퀘퀘퀘
<jincreator> fascaneT: /etc/boot/로 가세요
<drake_kr> 엥?
<locate> 어려운얘기라서 어떻게 끼지도 못하겠네요 .. 저도 오늘 usb로 설치 했지만 참 운이 좋았군요..
<drake_kr> 걍 /boot하고 다른거임?
<drake_kr> locate: 저 초보
<drake_kr> 많은 가르침을 주세염
<kolay> 네. 다릅니다.
<jincreator> drake_kr: 제가 잠깐 정줄을...
<locate> 왜그러세요..ㅠ
<jincreator> fascaneT: /boot/grub/로 가세요(...)
<fascaneT> boot 폴더가 없는데요?
<fascaneT> 아
<locate> 우잉 이거 어쩌다보니
<fascaneT> 넵
<locate> 전 귓속말에 답한건데
<fascaneT> 됐습니다
<locate> 어쩌다보니 바로 아래에 써졌네요 ;;
<drake_kr> 일단 초보에게 emacs를 쓰게 만들면..
<fascaneT> 터미널로 작업중이에요 폴더간 이동은 역시 터미널이 편해서
<jincreator> Alt+F2를 누르면 나오는 창에서 gksu gedit이라고 쳐 보세요.
<drake_kr> 하녀?
<drake_kr> 너 이녀석
<jincreator> 아, 터미널이시면 그냥 sudo vi grub.cfg 하세요.
<fascaneT> 넵
<jincreator> menuentry 'Ubuntu, ... 하는 줄에서 밑에 내리다 보면
<drake_kr> 맨 위에 "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" 이라는데
<drake_kr> 수정하지마세요 <-
<locate> 피진어렵군요;;
<drake_kr> 하지만 사용자라면 Warning은 무시해야함
<fascaneT> jincreator: 아무것도 안써져있는데요(..
<jincreator> fascaneT: 혹시나 해서 그러는데...
<drake_kr> fascaneT: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<drake_kr> locate: 펭귄은 어려워염
<fascaneT> drake_kr: 거기 맞습니다
<fascaneT> 근데 아무것도 안써있군요
<jincreator> /media/(우분투 깔린 하드)/boot/grub/grub.cfg 가 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 안 써있으면 문제있는건디
<drake_kr> 아 지금 라이브부팅이셔?
<jincreator> 제 말은 마운트한 하드의 /boot/grub/grub.cfg를 뜻하는 것이었습니다. ^^;
<locate1> 오 피진입니다..
<drake_kr> 그거로 네이트온도 되고 좋죠잉
<locate1> 대화방을 매번 이렇게 찾아봐야하나봐요.
<kolay> HDD 부팅할것 아닌가요? 거기서 읽을 파일을 찾는게 당연할듯.
<drake_kr> 음?
<locate1> 움?
<locate1> 왜나가진다그러지..
<drake_kr> 무선으로 쓰고 계신가
<locate1> xchat 을 꺼서 그런가봅니다 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<kolay> 안정적인 접속수단을 사용하시길.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 이따 좀 한가해지면 멘션좀
<locate1> 방해되셨나요ㅠ 죄송합니다..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<fascane> gma
<fascane> gma
<fascane> ah
<jincreator> drake_kr: 시간이 몇시인데요. 당연히 지금 한가합니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://chubuntu.drake.kr 여기다가 더 넣을 메뉴 추천좀여
<jincreator> 자유게시판이요.
<jincreator> 아, 큰메뉴면...더 이상 없을 것 같은데요.
<drake_kr> 자유게시판은 포럼에 들어갈테고..
<locate1> 사이트 공사중이신가보네요 ㅎ
<fascane> 후
<fascane> jincreator// 다시 알려주시겠어요?
<jincreator> "비즈니스"가 뭔지 잘 모르겠네요. 자료실을 빼고 스크린샷을 넣는 게 더 나을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 마운트된 우분투의 /boot/grub/grub.cfg요
<drake_kr> 자료실 안에 스크린샷 탭이 들어갈거임
<locate1> 아이쿠 시간이 벌써 이렇게됬네요..
<fascane> 거기로 들어간건데..
<jincreator> drake_kr: 사실 우분투는 저장소에서 받아오는 개념이라 자료실이 큰 의미가 없고 설정파일 정도는 그냥 게시글에 첨부하거나 그대로 올려 많이 쓰니까요.
<locate1> 도움주셔서 감사합니다.. 종종 놀러오겠습니다.
<locate1> 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 음.. 부트파티션을 따로 쓰시는거 아녀?
<drake_kr> locate1: 또 오세요
<drake_kr> gparted 설치되어 있으시려나
<jincreator> fascane: /boot/grub은 있나요?
<fascane> 잠시만요
<fascane> 찾으 싶네요
<fascane> 찾았어요
<jincreator> 그 안에 grub.cfg가 없나요?
<drake_kr> 오옹
<fascane> 있어요
<locate> 이럴수가.. 재부팅하니 다시 들어왔네요 ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 재부팅빠르다
<drake_kr> jincreator: 나도 뭐좀 질문해도됨?
<locate> 아무것도 설치가안되서..ㅠㅠ 음?
<drake_kr> primary partition은 4개가 한계임?
<locate> 휴; 나비인가요 이거, 왜 패널밖으로 튀어나와선
<locate> 들어가질 않네요;
<jincreator> fascane: Menuentry 'Ubuntu, 어쩌고를 찾으세요.
<drake_kr> locate: 그럼 때리세요 ㅋㅋ
<locate> 으악!!
<jincreator> drake_kr: 제가 알기로 mpt 방식은 그래요.
<drake_kr> LCD가 금가면서 안 보일겁니다(다른것도 안 보이겠지만)
<locate> ㅋㅋ 그야말로 초가삼간 다태우는격이군요 ㅠ
<fascaneT> 아아아
<fascaneT> 이런
<drake_kr> 파티션 하나를 swap 겸 boot로 잡는 방법은 없으려나
<fascaneT> 어라 나 로그인 된걸로 뜨네
<locate> 그건; 파일 시스템이 달라서 안되지않을까요?
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 파티션 4개가 한계라면.. 멀티부팅시에
<drake_kr> sda1-/boot (ext2) sda2-/(ext4) sda3-(swap) sda4-c(ntfs) 요렇게 잡아야 한다는 소린데..
<drake_kr> 공용으로 데이터를 사용하기 위해서 /boot를 빼고 설치를 했더니 grub이 아예 나타나질 않음 ㅜㅜ
<fascaneT> jincreator: 사정 때매 나중에 해야겠네요ㅠㅜㅜ 죄송합니다ㅜ
<jincreator> fascaneT: 뭘요, 빨리 해결해드리지 못해 제가 죄송합니다.
<jincreator> drake_kr: boot는 따로 잡을 필요 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 그럼 grub이 안 나옴 ㅡ.ㅡ
<jincreator> 전 한번도 /boot를 잡은 적이 없는데요?
<drake_kr> 어헣
<drake_kr> 키티능 왜 나한테만 지랄이냐능
<jincreator> 아, 파티션 암호화할 때 빼고요.
<drake_kr> 파티션을 ext2 쓰는거 아뉨?
<jincreator> locate: 터미널에서 gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel  systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier',' Nabi']"
<jincreator> drake_kr: 파티션 형식은 상관 없을 겁니다. 전 /에 그냥 들어있으니 ext4인 셈이네요.
<jincreator> 아, 그렇다고 NTFS가 되는 건 아니고요. ^^
<kolay> 파티션 테이블 나누는 방식이 몇가지 있네요.
<drake_kr> 아우 촤증나네
<locate> 휴
<locate> 나비 이제야 떳네요 ㅡ;
<locate> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel  systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier',' Nabi']"
<locate> 했는데 우선 반응이없어서..
<locate> nabi 실행하니
<locate> (nabi:2616): Gtk-WARNING **: 모듈을 module_path에서 찾을 수 없습니다: "pixmap",
<locate> 이런식으로 뜨네요.. 좀 찾아봐야겠네요..
<jincreator> 나비가 뜨기는 하죠?
<locate> 요즘 다른 배포판에서도 boot는 애초에 안잡아주더라구요..흠
<locate> 예 나비가 떴는데
<locate> 그 아까 말씀해주셨던
<locate> 새로운패널
<locate> 거기에 들어가질않네요 ㅎ
<locate> 프로그램목록에 나비도 없고..
<locate> 그냥 이 ui를 버리는게 답일런지..
<jincreator> locate: 나갔다 들어오면 오른쪽 위에 아이콘으로 뜰 겁니다.
<locate> 감사합니다 해볼게요~
<locate> 그런데 그런값들은 다 외우고계신거에요
<locate> ?
<kolay> 한글 처음 설정할때는 부팅을 자주 해야하는듯.
<drake_kr> 난 걍 scim 쓰는디
<kolay> 폰트 로딩도 해야 됩니다.
<drake_kr> (키보드에 한영키도 없고 ㅋㅋ)
<kolay> 저는 ibus.
<jincreator> kolay: 한국이 오픈 소스 데스크톱 쪽이 약해서 그래요. 다음 판에서는 고쳐질 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 비싼키보드는 한영키가 없음!
<kolay> 세벌식으로 바꿀때는 메뉴를 항상 보임 한 다음 세벌식으로...
<jincreator> drake_kr: 오른쪽 alt가 대신 됩니다.
<kolay> 리눅스 주 용도가 서버이다보니 어쩔수 없네요.
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> jincreator: 가 화낼 발언을!
<locate> 아이고 그대로네요 ㅠ
<kolay> 국산 배포판은 주로 서버용이 많네요.
<locate> 너무 윈도우에 길드려져서 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 국산 배포판..
<jincreator> locate: Alt+tab 하면 화려하게 창이 바뀌나요, 밋밋하게 창이 바뀌나요?
<locate> 아 컴피즈 문젠가보네요.. 밋밋합니다
<locate> 이게 풀렸나..
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 unity-2d로 들어가신 거군요. 제가 그냥 unity로 알려드려서 그래요.
<locate> 예?? 점점더 미궁에빠지는 ㅎ
<fascane> jincreator// 다시 왔습니다 :)
<locate> 반가워요~
<locate> 아이팟으로 접속하신다니
<fascane> 안녕하세요~
<locate> 고생하실듯..
<fascane> 아 지금은 놋북이에요
<locate> 아 ㅎㅎ
<fascane> 아이팟도 큰 불편없는걸요ㅋㅋ
<locate> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<locate> 안드로이드폰으론 irc 해볼 생각 못했는데 ㅠ
<fascane> 안드로이드도 어플 있어요
<jincreator> lㄴ
<jincreator> ..
<locate> 워낙 느릴거같아서 시도조차 안해봤네요 ㅠㅠ 안드로이드 괜찮나 모르겟어요~
<locate> 무슨일이세요??
<fascane> ?
<fascane> jincreator// grub.cfg 연 다음에 어떻게 하죠?
<locate> 와우.. 마우스가 멈춰버린 ㅠ
<kolay> 파일 고쳐야 되는데 grub 에서 뭔가 추가해줘야 됩니다.
<locate> unity 실행하려는데 pixmap 어쩌구 애러나는건
<kolay> 설치 시디로 파일을 찾아서 편집해주는게 더 좋을런지도...
<fascane>  흠...
<jincreator> 일단 fascane부터...
<locate> 그걸 설치해줘도 해결이안되네요..
<locate> 아 저는 급한거 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<locate> 전 찾아보겠습니다 ; 좀 검색하면 나올문제같네요 ㅎ
<jincreator> fascane: 파일에서 찾다보면 menuentry 'Ubuntu, 어쩌고하는 줄이 있습니다. 찾으셨나요?
<kolay> GRUB 이런게 나오면 일단 검색부터...
<fascane> 네 찾았어요
<jincreator> 거기서 조금 더 내려가보다보면 linux    /boot/vmlinz-어쩌고 하는 줄 있죠?
<jincreator> 아, 참고로 제가 말한 menuentry 'Ubuntu, 어쩌고하는 줄이 2개 있을 수 있는데 (recovoery) 안 들어간 줄입니다.
<fascane> 아 네 찾았네요
<jincreator> locate: 나갔다 들어갈 때 열쇠글 치고 계정 이름 오른쪽의 톱니 눌럿 Unity를 선택해서 들어와보세요.
<jincreator> fascane: 그 둘 맨 뒤에 한 칸 띄고 nomodeset을 붙이세요.
<jincreator> fascane: 저장하고 나온 후 다시 시작해서 "컴퓨터 하드(SSD?)"로 켜세요.
<fascane> recovery 안들어간 줄만
<fascane> 변경하면
<fascane> 되죠?
<jincreator> 네.
<locate> ubunto 하고 2d
<jincreator> 아, 그냥 ubuntu로 하세요.
<locate> 하고 있어서 둘다 변경해봤는데요.. 변화가 없었습니다;;
<locate> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 응? 그런가요?
<locate> 제가 제한된 드라이버 깔아서그럴까요..
<locate> 엔디비디아
<locate> 그래픽카드 설치했는ㄷ;
<jincreator> ubuntu 들어간 후 Alt+tab 하면 화려하게 나오나요?
<locate> 아뇨 그게 기본이였고..
<locate> 지금 그걸로 들어왔지만 똑같습니다 ㅎ
<locate> unity 실행하면 뭔가 실패하는거 같네요 ㅎ 콘솔에서 확인결과..
<jincreator> locate: 터미널에서 gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist 하면 뭐라고 나오나요?
<locate> ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', ' Nabi']
<locate> 이렇게 나옵니다 ㅎ
<jincreator> ...앗, 설마...
<locate> 나비만의 문제가아니라 시스템 gui문제인듯합니다 ㅠ
<jincreator> 나비 떠있는 작은 창 있죠?
<locate> 네
<jincreator> 거기 오른쪽에 톱니 있나요?(기억이 가물가물...)
<locate> 네 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그거 눌러보세요.
<locate> 설정 팔레트 숨기기~ 뭐이런게있네요 ㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 바로 그거! 체크되어있나요?
<locate> 네; 눌러도 변화가없네요 ..ㅠㅠ
<locate> (metacity:2795): Gtk-WARNING **: 모듈을 module_path에서 찾을 수 없습니다: "pixmap",
<locate> unity 실행하면 저런메세지가 뜹니다;
<locate> pixmap 설치해봐도 해결이안되네요..ㅎ
<fascane> jincreator// 됐네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 드디어ㅠㅠㅠ
<fascane> 감사합니다ㅠ
<locate> 와 해결되셨군요 축하드립니다!!
<jincreator> fascane: 아직 기뻐하기에는 일러요. 제가 말씀드린 건 "임시 조치"입니다.
<fascane> ?!
<jincreator> 지금 해상도가 제대로 나오나요?
<fascane> 네 그러 같아요
<fascane> 그런것
<fascane> 아 이 키보드 정말..
<jincreator> 응? 그래요?
<fascane> 어서 SCIM을
<fascane> 넹ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아무튼 이렇게 nomodeset을 넣으면 드라이버를 쓰지 않아요. 그래서 3D 가속같이 GPU가 있어야 하는 걸 할 수 없습니다.
<fascane> 으음..
<jincreator> 게다가 원래는 /boot/grub/grub.cfg를 바꿔서 설정을 바꾸면 안되요. 지금은 급한 불 끄느라 그런 거지만...
<fascane> 으헛
<jincreator> fascane:  일단 설정 파일이 날라가면 귀찮으니 해결되기 전까지는 업데이트를 하지 마세요. 그리고 모든 게 해결된 다음에는 터미널에서 sudo update-grub 해서 원래대로 되돌리시면 됩니다.
<fascane> 으음.. 이미 업데이트 실행을 했는데;;
<fascane> 취소!
<fascane> 이제 그럼
<fascane> 뭘 해야하나요?
<jincreator> fascane: 커널이나 부트로더 업데이트가 아니면 괜찮을 겁니다.
<jincreator> 제대로 된 드라이버를 깔아야지요.
<fascane> jincreator 어떻게 하나요?
<jincreator> fascane: 10.04였던가요?
<fascane> 네
<jincreator> 왼쪽 위 메뉴에서 시스템->관리->하드웨어 드라이버/독점 드라이버
<jincreator> 목록에 뭐 뜨는 거 있나요?
<fascane> 이 시스템은 독점드라이버를
<fascane> 사용하지 않습니다 라고 뜨네요
<jincreator> ati x1500이라고 하셨나요?
<fascane> 1200 이었던것 같아요
<jincreator> 아, 그래서였군요.
<locate> 휴 그냥 재설치해야하나봐요
<jincreator> 1200은...제가 알기로 ATI에서 지원이 끊겼습니다.
<locate> 그래픽카드 잡았던거 다지웠는데도 안떠버리니원 ㅎ
<jincreator> locate: 나비 말인가요?
<locate> 음
<locate> 나비뿐만아니라 그
<locate> 지금 3d 가속을 못하는거같아요
<locate> 예전에
<locate> 모양새가 적용 안됬을때
<fascane> jincreator// 그럼 어찌하나요?
<locate> 딱 그런 느낌이네요
<fascane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 혹시 이거대로 하면 될까요?
<jincreator> 지금 상태로도 별 문제 없다고 생각하시면 그냥 /etc/default/grub 의 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" 를 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" 로 바꾸세요.
<jincreator> 그러면 업데이트를 하더라도 알아서 nomodeset이 붙습니다.
<jincreator> 죄송합니다. 제가 오래된 ati를 써본 적이 없어 지금으로서는 보다 나은 방안을 못찾겠네요.
<fascane> 아니에요 괜찮아요 ^^
<fascane> 지금 이 정도가 어디에요
<locate> 좋은밤되세요..
<locate> 결국 밀어야 겠네요 ㅠㅡ;
<fascane> ᆍ
<fascane> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> locate: 끙...간단한 문제인데...왜 안되지!?
<locate> 억 안주무셨네요;;
<jincreator> 어차피 내일 시험인지라...
<locate> 그러시면ㄷ ㅓ 주무셔야하는거아녜요?ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 평소에 성실히 공부를 했다면 그러겠죠. ^^;
<jincreator> 다행히 오후 시험이에요.
<locate> 친절하게 알려주셨으니 이번시험도 백점!
<jincreator> ^^;
<fascane> 어째서 SCIM 이 아
<fascane> 안되ㅣ지
<locate> 아 unity 이게 실행안되는게 그래픽이랑 뭔가 연관된거같은데; 참..
<jincreator> fascane: SCIM은 이제 안쓰입니다. 다시 깔으신 건가요?
<jincreator> locate: 아, unity 안뜨는 거였나요? 그건 그냥 설정파일 날리세요.
<fascane> 제가 깔았어요
<locate> 설정파일이요?
<fascane> 전 나비보단 스킴이 좋더라구요
<jincreator> fascane: 전 세계적으로 이제는 ibus를 씁니다.
<fascane> ibus 한국어가 병맛인데요?;
<locate> (metacity:3770): Gtk-WARNING **: 모듈을 module_path에서 찾을 수 없습니다: "pixmap",
<locate> 이런것만뜨면서 실행이안되네요 거참.ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> locate: 처음엔 잘 되었던 것 아닌가요?
<locate> 네 잘되던건데
<locate> 갑자기그러더니;;
<jincreator> fascane: 그건 한국 쪽 오픈소스가 약해서 유지보수를 ibus 버전에 맞추지 못해서 그래요. T.T
<locate> 설정파일이라도 날려볼려구요..
<locate> 흠 어느걸 해야할까나..
<fascane> ibus 는 불펺ㅐ요;;
<fascane> 지금도 ibus이
<fascane> 인데
<fascane> 이건 뭐..
<jincreator> fascane: 제가 알기로 이제 scim은 더이상 만들어지지 않고 있고 리눅스용 프로그램 만드는 사람들도 ibus만 고려합니다.
<fascane> 으음.
<fascane> ibus 한글은 영..
<kolay> gnome 을 사용하면 정상화됩니다.
<fascane> 음?
<kolay> 로그인할때 윈도 관리자를 선택할 수 있습니다.
<fascane> 업데이트가 너무 기네여
<fascane> 저도 이만~
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 지하철로 출근중입니다.
<razgon> 역시 다시돌아왔습니다.
<razgon> 오늘광주는덥네요
<razgon> 진료보고 컴으로 접속했습니다.
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 넘 일찍왔네요.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-21
<locate> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<locate> 우분투 실사용에 앞서서 정보 를 얻고자 들어왔습니다 ^^
<yemharc> 음... 그런건 용도 따라 답변의 정밀도(?)가 천차만별인지라....
<locate> 그러네요 ㅎㅎ 리눅스 서버 관리하면서, 웹에디터정도활용할듯해요 ㅎ
<locate> 문제는 이넘이 놋북이라~~
<yemharc> 놋북인건 전혀 문제 안되니 걱정마세요
<yemharc> 보통 좀 활용한다 하는 분들은
<yemharc> 구형 놋북에 세팅하고 침대 아래에 모셔둡니다 (...)
<locate> 침대 아래 모셔둔다는건... 잘쓰신다는건가요ㅠ?
<locate> 어제 밤에도 말씀 나눴었지만.. 놋북 문제가 배터리 소모가 좀 많은듯해서요.. 절전 기능이 조절이되어야하는데..
<Server^Seony> 놋북 뚜껑 닫아놓고 구석에 박아놓는다는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보통 놋북을 서버로 쓰게되면
<yemharc> 일단 서버버전 최소설치 + 필요한 것만 추가
<yemharc> 절전기능 등은 모두 컷
<locate> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 서버를설치하는건 아니에요 ㅎ 우분투 쓰는이유는 데스크탑이 편리한거같아서;;
<yemharc> 전원 연결하고 먼지대책 좀 해 준 다음 침대 아래 등 '빈 공간이지만 손길은 안 가는' 장소에 도킹~
<locate> 아 서버로 쓴다는 말씀이셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 구형 노트북을 가지고 있고, 주로 쓰는 컴은 따로 있는 상황이면
<yemharc> 저렇게 쓰는것도 나름 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 자체 베터리 덕에 방전된것만 아니면 나름 UPS 역할도 해 주고 ㅎㅎ
<locate> ㅋㅋ. 저는 윈도우에 너무 익숙해져서,, 어차피 서버도 리눅스로 운영하는김에 데탑도 이제 전환해보고싶어서요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 일단 최소한 멀티부팅 정도로 윈도우를 유지하세요
<yemharc> 사실상 우분투를 데탑으로 막 사용하는 경우라면 윈도우를 버리는건 그다지 추천하고 싶지 않습니다
<locate> 예 아무래도요.. 10.0.4 까진 멀티부팅까지 해보다가 이번에 뭔가 새로 많이 바뀐거같더라구요..
<locate> 사실 멀티부팅해놓고 쓰지않던게대부분..ㅎㅎ
<locate> 윈도우 7 업데이트랑 오류랑 부팅 및 종료에 화가나서 ㅎ
<locate> 이번에 좀 바꿔보려구요.. 그런데 11.10 다시한번 생각해보게 만들어버리더라구요.. unity인가요. 무언가 자유로우면서 제한적인..환경
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 굳모닝 에브리 구텤탋
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 드림 씨어터는 레알 커버류 갑이네 =.=
<hanbin973> 롤링스톤즈보다 낫담
<imsu> hanbin973: 하이 ^^
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<hanbin973> 오늘 시험 끝났는데 완전 말아먹..
<hanbin973> 곽은 백인데 수학은 두개 ㅈㅈ
<imsu> 머 담에 잘 보면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그렇게 생각하고 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 사실 1등 하면 좋지만 이걸로 학교 진학하는데 크게 지장은 안되는데..
<hanbin973> 걍 기분이 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 그냥 어제 자기전에 생각한건데
<hanbin973> 어느날 엄청난 컴퓨터가 탄생하는 순간 여태까지 죽은위인들이 다 살아날것 같기도 =.=
<imsu> 엥
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 제가 생각할때 좀 음모론 같은데
<hanbin973> 음... 몇명의 위인들이
<hanbin973> 죽고나서 자기 뇌를 어따가 다 보관해놨는데 나중에 그걸 바탕으로 컴퓨터로 시뮬 돌린다든가 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 스티브 잡스가 죽고 나서 문득 그런생각이 들더라구요
<hanbin973> 웬지 그사람이면 될거 같다.. 이런거 ㄷ
<imsu> 헐~
<imsu> 심장이 죽더라도 뇌는 단시간살아있기는한데;;
<imsu> 그걸 다 살릴수 있으려나;;
<hanbin973> 그니까 망상이죠 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 넥 S 에 기압계 달고 나온다네요.
<hanbin973> 아니 넥 프에
<hanbin973> 이거 대체 멍미 ㄷ;;
<locate> 안녕하세요
<imsu> locate: 안녕하세요
<imsu> hanbin973: 기압계는 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<locate> 혹시 지금 사용하시는 우분투 버전이 어떻게되세요~?
<hanbin973> 11.04 요
<hanbin973> 그건 그렇고
<hanbin973> 넥 프가 기압계 달고 나왔데요
<drake_cli> 아우
<drake_cli> 피곤해 죽겠는데 약속이 있었네..
<locate> 감사합니다~. 넥프면 넥서스프라임인가요~?
<yemharc> 후우.....
<drake_cli> 넥타이 프리 <-
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_cli> 자기도 애매하네..
<hanbin973> 넥서스 프라임이요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 10.04dy
<bluedusk> 요
<drake_cli> yemharc: 뭔일있서요?
<drake_cli> 맨
<locate> 아 역시 11.10은 역시 별롤까요..
<hanbin973> 앜 ㅋㅋ 정봉주한테 나경원이 소송 걸엇어 ㅋㅋ 앙 ㅋㅋㅋ... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아뇨 전 lts만 갈아타서..;
<drake_cli> bluedusk: 얍삽하심 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 웬지 12.04도 안정화가 그다지 잘 될것 같지는 않은데..
<locate> 아직 nvidia optimous는 적용이안되나보네요..
<yemharc> drake_cli: 다음주 주말출근 요청 들어왔어요
<yemharc> (말이 요청이지...)
<drake_cli> ...
<drake_cli> 다음주면 우리 세미나하는날...인디
<yemharc> 그러니까요...
<yemharc> 일단 쌉싸바~ 하고는 있는데...
<yemharc> 뭔 일이 이리 겹치는지....
<drake_cli> 발표자 두분이 unknown이라니..
<yemharc> 다음주 예비군도 있고만....
<yemharc> 일단 발표시간 맞춰서 오전 출근했다 먼저 퇴근하게끔 해 보려구요
<drake_cli> ㅜㅜ
<drake_cli> 잠수 스킬을 쓰시기엔 너무 짬이 딸리시고..
<yemharc> 하고 싶지도 않아요ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 전 잠항기능 없는 초계함이라.....
<yemharc> 아오 진짜......
<yemharc> 개발도 다 안된걸 가지고 왜 선수금 받아x먹고 난리야 정말......
<drake_cli> 그렇게라도 하지 않으면 안 주거든요
<drake_cli> 엄청 죄송한 얘기긴 한데.., 프리가 회사에서 돈받아처먹는게 쉽지가 않고.. 꼭 돈 받아 처먹는 새끼들은 주댕이만 살았고.. 뭐 그런거죠
<yemharc> 사실 맞는 말이죠......
<drake_cli> 으흠
<drake_cli> lxde 꽤나 쓸만하네요..
<yemharc> 가볍죠 일단
<drake_cli> yemharc: 누구탓을 해봤자 바뀌는것도 없고 한건 사실이지만, 그런 상황에서 좋게좋게 해결하려고 해도 꼭 한새끼가 지랄이라서..
<yemharc> 이미 그것때문에 회사 개판입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 그거슨 인생 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 잉생인가 인생인가
<locate> 눈팅만 하고 있지만 씁쓸하네요..
<drake_cli> 에이, 뭐가 씁쓸해요
<drake_cli> 꼭 한새끼가 지랄하지 않으면 인생 자체가 재미없죠
<yemharc> 음.....이거 참
<yemharc> 컴피즈는 확실히 '기술적인 기술'이군요
<locate> 참 없으면 심심하고..
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/5RMtO
<yemharc> 따라갈 수가 없다 (.....)
<yemharc> 모델을 보니 90년대인데....
<yemharc> MacOS 9대인가.....
<locate> 좋네요..
<locate> 원래 컴피즈가 맥에 적용된건가요?
<locate> 지식이없어서;;
<hanbin973> 아닐걸요
<hanbin973> 애플이 원래 =.=
<yemharc> 원론적으로 올라가면
<hanbin973> 나름 카피캣류 갑.. ( 저 효과들이 컴피즈에서 온건진 모르겟으나 )
<yemharc> 우리가 흔히 생각하는 3D & 그래피컬 데스크탑 제어 시스템은
<yemharc> 넥스트 스텝으로 올라갑니다
<imsu> drake_cli: 형님~ ncurses 좀 알려주십숑
<yemharc> 그리고 넥스트 스텝은 스티브 잡스가 세운 회사죠 (...)
<drake_cli> imsu: 헉
<yemharc> 화려한 효과 이런거 이전에 그냥 '사용 편의성'만 생각해 보면
<yemharc> 컴피즈는 확실히 '기술을 위한 기술'이죠
<drake_cli> imsu: gotoyx만 써도 됨
<imsu> drake_cli: 아 이거 getch() 하면 키 입력까지 기다려야하는데 인터럽트처럼 입력 안받을 때는 동작을 해야하지 않나요?
<imsu> drake_cli: keyhit 이벤트가 없더군요;;
<locate> 컴피즈 문제인건지
<drake_cli> kbhit이라고 있을건데
<imsu> 있나요? 왜 난 찾아도 안보이지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<locate> (gvim:7283): Gtk-WARNING **: 모듈을 module_path에서 찾을 수 없습니다: "pixmap",
<locate> locate@locate-U35JC:~$  이런식의 오류가 왜 자꾸 뜨는지 모르겠네요..
<drake_cli> 암튼 맥은 짜증나는 물건이군요
<yemharc> locate: ibus 관련 에러신가보군요
<drake_cli> 난 cli에서 뭔가 하면 있어보이는줄 알았는데 gui로도 뭔가 있어보이게 하네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 냠.
<imsu> drake_cli: 아놔 한번 써봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 윈도우즈용 함수인지 알았음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 여튼... 아.... 내 더러워서 맥북 산다 증말 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ( 으앜. 나는 하나도 모르는 예기다 )
<drake_cli> 이야~ imsu ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 맥북은 비싸요 ㄷ
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<imsu> drake_cli: 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> locate: 손님 세션으로 들어가도 같은 일이 일어나나요?
<yemharc> 그렇기 때문에 할부가 존재하는겁니다
<drake_cli> 근데 imsu는 나한테 욕도 안 먹고 테트리스 짜네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 지금까지 내가 테트리스 짜래서 짜는 애들은 다 욕한번씩 먹었음
<imsu> drake_cli: 헐 ~ 무슨 뜻인감유? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_cli: 저런 사람이야말로 월 100 주고 400만원 뽑아낼 수 있는 개발자로 키워야 한다고 생각합니다
<jincreator> yemharc: 그 영상은 Tiger니 10 중에서도 좀 된 영상입니다 날짜가 5년 전이니 그리 오래된 컴퓨터도 아니군요.
<imsu> drake_cli: 움직이는거야 문제가 없고 이제 bound 관련 edge 관련 함수만 짜주면 될거 같은데요
<drake_cli> yemharc: ... 맼에 발을 들이시다니.. 그쪽은 돈이 나간다구요
<imsu> drake_cli: kbhit 이자식 못찾아서 지금 고생이었슈 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> imsu 다했네 ㅋㅋ
<locate> yemharc 이렇게요?
<yemharc> jincreator: 컴이 오래됐다는 문제가 아니라 5년 전 리눅스 데스크탑 모습을 생각해보면......orz
<yemharc> locate: 넵 그렇게 하는겁니다
<drake_cli>  grr 이녀석이 imsu 니가 했던 얘기 거의 비슷하게 했지렁
<drake_cli> 그전까지 그넘아는 나한테 욕 존나 처먹고..
<imsu> drake_cli: 계산하는게 좀 짱나긴 하겠지만 이따가 한 번 kbhit 한번 해보고 그 담에 차근차근 진행하면 될거 같긴하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_cli: 저번에 delay도 kbhit 땜시 한거였어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> 잉여새끼가 군대까지 갔다와서 뭐하냐는둥 병신이냐는둥 그런소리를 듣다가, 니가 했던 비슷한 얘기 한 이후로 내가 글마한테 욕을 안 하지..
<jincreator> yemharc: 하긴, 그건 그렇네요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_cli: 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator: 그리고 실상 지금 컴피즈는 '효과'는 있어도 '기능'은 없잖아요
<drake_cli> 근데 직접 짜보니까 기본 알고리즘은 다 들어가있지 않냐?
<yemharc> 그런 의미에서 '기술을 위한 기술'이라고 한거죠
<locate> 사실 제일 관건은 저사양에서도 돌아게 하는것 아닌지도 생각해보게되네요..
<yemharc> locate: 그 '저사양'이라는 기준이 참 애매해요
<imsu> drake_cli: 모르겠어요 예전에 생각했던 것들 이상은 아닌거 같더라구요
<drake_cli> 음, 뜬금없지만 compiz는 그냥 웬만큼 돌아가는 컴터에서 쓰는게 좋다고 생각해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 컴피즈 사실 상당히 무겁습니다
<drake_cli> imsu 애들한테 가르치기 좋지 않냐구 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_cli: 에지 찾아주고 내려올때 시간 생각해주고 키입력 받고 줄없애고
<jincreator> 음...제가 보기에는 기능과 효과 모두 있기는 한데 효과가 지나치게 많은 것 같습니다.
<locate> yemharc 그렇게 보면 참 맥이 궁금해집니다 ㅎ
<drake_cli> jincreator: 그게 다, 설정 가능한 효과 아님?
<yemharc> 그건 컴피즈도 만만치 않아요
<imsu> drake_cli: 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 일단 완성을 해야지요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 되려 컴피즈 플러그인들 돌아다니는것까지 찾아다 깔아서 활성화 하면 이건 뭐....
<imsu> drake_cli: kb 이자식 못찾아서 별의별거 다 생각해도 안되더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> cpu 죽어나것구만
<imsu> 근데 그냥 되는놈이라니 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> drake_cli: 그래픽 카드도 죽어나요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> drake_cli: 컴피즈로는 윈도와 맥의 모든 효과(기능)을 다 보일 수 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 아아
<bluedusk> 오늘도 삼성 끌려와서
<bluedusk> 아무것도 안하고
<bluedusk> ......
<yemharc> jincreator: 정정하자면, 그 이상으로 보일 수 있습니다
<drake_cli> jincreator: 긍게.., 설정을 끄는것도 가능하자나?
<yemharc> 문제는 그렇게까지 해 버리면 '난잡함' 이상도 이하도 아니라는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 위에도 말했지만 '효과'는 있어도 '기능'이 없는걸 말하고 싶은거라니까요
<jincreator> yemharc: 그렇죠. 정말 별의별 게 다 있으니...
<drake_cli> 윈도에서 Aero가 compiz 기능을 못 넣어서 안 넣은것도 아니고, osx에서도 마찬가지고..
<jincreator> drake_cli: 네, 물론입니다. 플러그인이니 끄면 그만이죠.
<yemharc> 이게 오픈소스의 장점이자 단점인데
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 정말 '대안'이 넘쳐나고 '찾으면 다 나오는' 수준인데
<drake_cli> 항상, 기준이라는게 부족하죠..
<yemharc> 문제는 그걸 통합해서 '사용자 환경'을 구성하는건 귀찮다고 안해요
<drake_cli> 아니, 문제는 기준이라고 봐요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 귀찮음(?)을 감수하는게 배포판 제작자들이고요
<drake_cli> dbms같은것만 봐도 그렇잖아요
<yemharc> drake_cli: 사실 그 기준 만드는것부터 귀찮아들 하잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음...그보다는 오픈소스라 통합해서 '사용자 환경'을 구성해주는 다른 오픈소스 프로그램이 또 나온다는 게 맞지 않을까요?
<jincreator> 컴피즈만 하더라도 효과가 많다보니 이를 쉽게 해주는 simple compizconfig settings manager가 있죠.
<drake_cli> oracle db도 있고, mysql도 있고, pgsql도 있고, sqlite도 있고, cubrid도 있고, 개도 있고, 소도 있고, 게도 있고, 고동도 있고
<yemharc> jincreator: 그래서 나오는게 자동 커스텀 배포판 제작툴들이죠
<yemharc> jincreator: 그리고 '사용자 환경'과 CCSM은 엄연히 범위 자체가 틀립니다
<yemharc> '환경'과 '설정 프로그램'을 동급으로 보면 안되요
<jincreator> 아, 무슨 말인지 알겠습니다.
<jincreator> 제가 잠시 착각했네요.
<yemharc> 넵 제가 말하는건 좀 더 포괄적인 '데스크탑 환경'인겁니다
<drake_cli> 기능은 많은데 너무 많아서 뭘 써야 할 지 모르는 사람도 많고~~
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 그게 제일 커요
<yemharc> db같은 기술자 용도까지 안 가더라도
<jincreator> 사실 데스크톱 환경은 그냥 각 프로젝트의 걸 모두 깔면 그만인데....
<drake_cli> 그리고 각각 호불호라는게 나뉘어 있어서 mysql을 왜 쓰냐는 말도 꼭 한번씩 나오고..
<yemharc> "기능 좀 많은 텍스트 에디터 쓰고 싶어요" 라고 물어보면
<yemharc> 못해도 기본 5개는 나올걸요
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_cli> vi냐 emacs냐
<yemharc> 5개도 사실 진짜 작게 잡은거고...
<drake_cli> 이것만 봐도 씨바 아직까지 결론 안 났고..
<jincreator> 그놈이면 그놈 모두, KDE면 KDE 모두 그것만 깔면 될 것을 만족하지 못해서 웹브라우저도 바꾸고 이메일 클라이언트도 바꾸고 하다 보니 점점 삽질이 늘어나는 게 아닐까 싶어요.
<yemharc> jincreator: 사실 그 바꾸는거 자체는 문제가 안되요
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 되려 다양성을 충족한다는 점에서 환영할 만한 부분이죠
<yemharc> 근데 문제는
<yemharc> 그놈 안에서도 환경에 관한 기준이 없잖아요?
<yemharc> 다른것도 마찬가지고요
<locate> 휴 에디터 문제도 고민이네요.
<yemharc> 똑같은 Gnome인데 사용하는 방법이 전혀 틀려서
<yemharc> 좀 설정해서 쓰는 사람들은
<locate> editplus 를 대체할만한게없다니.
<yemharc> 상대방이 똑같이 그놈3.0 써도 그 컴퓨터를 원활히 사용할 수 없죠
<drake_cli> locate: vi..
<yemharc> 분명 커스터마이징의 자율성 보장은 좋은 의도입니다만
<drake_cli> locate: 윈도용이라면 notepad++
<yemharc> 그런걸 신경쓰고 싶지 않은 사람은 더 많아요
<yemharc> 근데 웃긴게, 요즘은 좀 많이 덜하지만
<locate> darke_cli 정말 vi로 되면 좋은데요.. ㅠ 한글들이 자꾸깨지네요.. 어차피 ssh로 접속해야하는거라..
<drake_cli> 제가 그래서, netBSD를 좋아한다능
<yemharc> '커스텀하지 않는'것을 '나쁘다고 욕하는' 리눅서 정말 많았죠
<jincreator> 응? 그건 좀 이해가 안가는군요. 처음 알았네요.
<drake_cli> locate: 음.. ssh 클라이언트 어떤것 쓰시나염
<locate> 그런데 두분은 매번 아이디를 치시고하는건가요?
<jincreator> '커스텀을 막는' 걸 '나쁘다고 욕하는' 건 이해가 가는데...
<jincreator> locate: 아이디를 조금만 치고 탭을 누르세요.
<drake_cli> locate, yem 하고 탭키 눌러봐용
<yemharc> jincreator: 네, 그러니까 지금은 정말 많이 괜찮아 진거에요
<locate> DarkCircle: 저는 그냥 터미널 에서 ssh 쓰고있습니다 ㅎ
<locate> 오.. bash쉘도아니고
<jincreator> locate: editplus 대용으로 geany는 어떠신지요?
<drake_cli> csh?
<locate> 신세계넹;;
<locate> jincreator: 한번 써보겠습니다!
<yemharc> 제 경험담을 이야기하자면 98년도에 이맥스 써볼까 하면서 깔짝이다가
<locate> 아 콘쉘도되지요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인 커스텀 .emacs파일 하나 없는놈이 뭘 쓰려고 기어들어와....라는 말도 들어봤습니다
<drake_cli> 그땐 한참 RTFM 시절인디..
<yemharc> drake_cli: 심했죠
<drake_cli> emacs 유저들은 항상 vi 유저를 무시했고..
<jincreator> locate: 피진인가요?
<locate> 휴 vi나 gvim이 안좋은게 아닌데.. ftp로 안가져오고 ssh로 열어서 한글이 깨지는거같은데
<yemharc> 분도님 말마따나 [질문하면 밴 당하는]시대
<locate> jincreator: 예 피진입니다 ㅎ
<drake_cli> locate: 그러니까, ssh 클라이언트를 뭘 쓰셔요?
<jincreator> locate: 다음 링크를 누르세요. apt://geany
<locate> DarkCircle: 아이쿠 ㅋㅋ 우분투 기본 콘솔이요!
<drake_cli> 저 다쿠써쿨 아닌뎅
<jincreator> 응? 이제 안되나?
<jincreator> apt://geany
<locate> 헛...ㅋㅋ
<locate> apt://geany
<jincreator> 음...원래는 하이퍼링크로 바뀌어야 하는데...
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-고릉 ...
<DarkCircle> 다시 자러 =3
<locate> 아 텝으로 쓰다가 죄송해요~~
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<locate> drake_cli: 오타가 웬수네요 ㅎ 기본 콘솔씁니다
<drake_cli> 우분투 기본 콘솔이시면 흠
<locate> 코분투라
<locate> 잘설정되있는데요
<locate> 서버들이
<jincreator> ...그냥 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 찾아 깔으세요. -.-;
<drake_cli> ssh chubuntu:chubuntu@data.drake.kr 들어와보시것어요?
<locate> 다 suliux
<locate> 오 잠시만요
<locate> 접속했습니다
<drake_cli> 만약 거기서 vi가 한글이 안 된다면 locate 님 터미널에 문제가 있는거라고 봐야지요
<locate> 아 그건 되는데요 흠
<locate> 이상하게 edit 플러스로
<locate> 한글 넣은것들이
<locate> ssh를 통한 vi를 했을대
<locate> 깨져보입니다..
<locate> 아마 그서버 설정인거 같은데
<drake_cli> editplus에서 저장할때 인코딩을 UTF8로 바꿔서 저장해주셔야 합니다..
<locate> 문제는 utf 해주면..
<locate> 홈페이지가 동작을 안해버리고 ㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> 그럴리가요!
<locate> ansi인가요..
<drake_cli> 하긴 전 editplus를 오래전에 버리긴 했습니다만..
<drake_cli> notepad++ 쓰면서요
<locate> 아하..
<drake_cli> ... 뭐 현재는 vi
<locate> 저는 이번에 아에 작업전환을 우분투로 하려는데
<locate> vi 도 익숙해서
<locate> 바뀐다면 괜찮지만,, 인코딩문제가 자꾸발목잡네요..
<drake_cli> vi보다 편한게 emacs라지만 암튼 그거 외엔 따라올만한게 없네요
<locate> 직접 서버들어가서 vi하고 한글 입력하면 괜찮은데
<drake_cli> 일단 notepad 설치해보시고..
<drake_cli> 기본세팅값이 editplus나 ultraedit와 상당히 비슷합니다
<drake_cli> 그리고 뭐, 예전코드같은 경우 인코딩문제로 안되는 경우도 좀 있지요..
<locate> 설마 그게.. 우분투용인가요?;
<locate> 놀랐습니다;
<drake_cli> 제가 2003~2005년도쯤 인코딩문제로 아주 빡이 그냥..
<locate> notepad 하셔서 전 윈도우로 착각을..
<yemharc> drake_cli: 지금 저 하고 있는 shift-jis 어쩔거에요 엉엉
<drake_cli> 아아 ㅋㅋ notepad++에용
<locate> 그렇군요 한번 해보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<locate> 여기 계신분들은 그러면 거이 윈도우 버리셨겟네요..?
<yemharc> drake_cli 저분은 윈도우 유저
<yemharc> (...)
<locate> 응? 흠...헉
<drake_cli> yemharc: 님아 KSC5601하고 KSC5601-1992하고 KSC5700 처리해보셨어요 ^^?
<locate> 어쩐지 소프트웨에 없다는.. notepad++.  정녕 윈도우기반인가요 ~~
<yemharc> drake_cli: 에이 고대화석은 꺼내지 말구요
<drake_cli> 아 notepad는 윈도우에요
<drake_cli> 근데 그것때문에 2003~2005년 빡돌았당게요?
<yemharc> 그때는 군대 있을때니 외면할랍니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> locate: editplus가 linux는 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그러고보니..
<locate> drake_cli:  맞는말씀입니다만.흠;;
<drake_cli> 머 암튼 shift-jis는 그나마 나은편이지요.. 걔들은 그나마 문서화가 잘 되어있응게..
<hanbin973> 3 년도 5년도면 저는 아주 어린아이일텐데 그때 IT 는 어떗나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 일단 98년도부터 하향세요
<drake_cli> 끗
<yemharc> 03~05년이면 한마디로 설명이 됩니다
<yemharc> 닷컴버블 붕괴하고 제대로 망했던 시기죠
<locate> 게임밖에 생각이안나네요 ㅎ
<locate> 닷컴이라는 개념이
<locate> 전 사실 그냥 도메인의 개념으로만 알았는데..
<drake_cli> 맞아요
<drake_cli> 도메인
<locate> 무언가 다른의미가 있었군요?
<yemharc> 한마디로 인터넷 기업들이 말도 안되게 고평가를 받던게 푹 꺼진거죠
<locate> 근데 뭔가 그때 잘나가는 인기 도메인인가요?
<drake_cli> 무슨무슨.com 하고 회사이름만 띡 올려놓으면 상장하던 시기였응게요
<drake_cli> 97년도
<locate> ê²°êµ­
<locate> www처럼
<locate> 의무적으로 붙인거군요?
<drake_cli> 아뇨
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거랑은 틀려요
<locate> 흠;
<yemharc> 간단히 말하면
<yemharc> 네이버나 구글이 닷컴기업입니다
<yemharc> 인터넷과 관련된 일이 회사의 기반이 되는 기업
<drake_cli> neowiz.com 이래놓고 페이지만 좀 잘 꾸며놓으면 cosdaq에 상장이 됐어요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 언제나 그렇듯 날파리가 꼬이는 법인거죠
<locate> 아하..
<yemharc> 거기다 그 당시에 구글 야후 아마존 등등이 떠오르던 시기라
<yemharc> 그야말로 날파리 제대로 꼬였죠
<yemharc> 근데 투자는 x같이 받았는데 실적은 한개도 없으니
<yemharc> 결국 한계가 와서 와르르......
<drake_cli> 그당시 저는 uh-oh.com 같은 사이트가 너무 좋았어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> locate: 그래서 그 당시 닷컴버블 붕괴가 어느정도 수준이었냐면
<locate> 뭐랄까 이 따라갈수없는 포스는요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일본의 소프트뱅크가 잘 나가던 당시 주식 1주당 12만'엔'이었어요
<locate> 아 이건 국내뿐만아니라 전세계 붐이였군요
<yemharc> 하루 자고 일어나면 주식이 x00%씩 뛰어서 재산이 1조원씩 불어나고 하던
<yemharc> 터무니없는 시절이었죠
<yemharc> 그러다가 닷컴버블이 팡~하고 터지니까
<yemharc> 주식값이 1/100 동강이 난겁니다.
<yemharc> 그로 인해서 흑자 회사가 하루아침에 터무니없는 만성적자 부실기업이 되서
<yemharc> 기업가치는 돈에 비례해서 1/1000씩 떨어졌죠
<locate> 와..그정도면..
<locate> 도메인 사제기도 엄청심했겠네요.
<yemharc> 그냥 쉽게 말하면 주식 한장에 120만원에 샀는데 자고 일어나닌 120원짜리가 된거에요
<locate> 지금도 심하겠지만 그땐 좀 더 심했겠는데요?
<locate> ;;
<locate> 도대체 왜 그런 정세를 몰랐을까.. 뭐했나 싶네요;
<yemharc> 그런게 버블경제죠
<yemharc> 터질거라는걸 알면서도 당장에 엄청나게 부풀어 오르니까 다들 거기에 현혹되는 뭐 그런거
<yemharc> 사실 깊게 들어가면 너무 복잡해지니 한줄요약 하자면
<yemharc> 사막에서 신기루를 쫓다가 물이 똑 떨어진거에요
<locate> 너도나도 달려가다가
<locate> 닭쫓던 개가 지붕만 처다본격이군요!
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 닭도 없어요
<yemharc> 그냥 싹 다 패배자
<locate> 이런일이 있었네요..결국 살아남은곳만 살아남고
<locate> 노틸러스에서 ftp 사용한다는말이 이해가안되네요..
<yemharc>  / 눌러보세요
<locate> 사실 노틸러스의 개념조차.;;
<locate> 콘솔에서요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 음..... 쉽게 말하면
<yemharc> 우리 윈도에서 폴더 더블클릭하면
<locate> 네
<yemharc> 폴더 안에 내용 보여주는 창이 뜨죠?
<locate> 네 맞습니다
<yemharc> 그렇게 디스크 내용을 그래픽으로 보여주는걸 창 관리자라고 하고
<yemharc> 그 중에서 gnome에서 채용하고 있는게 노틸러스에요
<locate> 아 탐색기인가요?
<yemharc> 넵
<locate> 흠
<locate> gvim이나 지니 같은거 쓸때
<yemharc> 그리고 윈도서 탐색기 열면 상단에 C:\windows 하면서
<locate> ftp로 노틸러스 연결한다는게;
<yemharc> 현재 위치 보여주죠?
<locate> 네 이건 안보여주네요
<yemharc> 노틸러스는 그게 기본적으로 안 보이게 되어 있는데
<locate> 아
<locate> 네
<yemharc>  / 를 누르면 그게 나와요
<locate> 오!!
<yemharc> 그 다음은 인터넷 사용하듯 거기에 ftp://주소 식으로 치면
<yemharc> 접속이 되는거죠
<locate> 음;
<locate> 뭔가 잘못됬는지;;
<locate> 이런걸 단축아이콘으로도 만드는 기능이있나요?
<yemharc> ftp 등에 접속하면 탐색기 왼쪽편 아래에
<yemharc> 접속한 네트워크 목록이 자동 등록이 되는데
<yemharc> 그거 끌어다가 바탕화면으로 옮기세요
<yemharc> 그리고 그냥 바탕화면에서 우클릭->새로 만들기 에서도 생성 가능합니다
<locate> 아 이런거군요..
<locate> 그런데 뭐이리 느린 ㅡ;; 접속하는데 한참이네요 ㅋㅋ
<locate> 악 홈으로 안나오고 이런..
<yemharc> 일반적인 FTP와는 다르게 연결세션을 항상 동기화하지 않아서 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 간단히 말하면 FTP 프로그램은 계속해서 [야 일어나 일어나라고!]하는거고
<locate> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<yemharc> 노틸러스는 [야 나왔어...근데 자네? 그럼 알아서 있다 가지 뭐] 하는 상태입니다
<locate> 신기한개념이네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 딱히 신기한 개념은 아니에요
<yemharc> 요걸 잘 버무려서 포장하면 쨔쟌~ 하고 클라우드가 튀어나옵니다
<drake_cli> 아오
<locate> 아..
<yemharc> drake_cli: ?
<locate> 휴 이런 바로 깨져나오네요 ..
<drake_cli> 용사여 어린양들의 환상을 깨지 말아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 환상이면 낫죠 그냥 뜬구름 목빠져라 올려다 보는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<locate> 말씀하신대로 노틸러스로 접근해서 에디터로 열었는데 홀랑깨져버리네요 ㅡ;;ㅡ
<yemharc> locate: 다운받아서 열어도 깨지나요?
<locate> yemharc: 아 다운받아서봐야하는군요
<drake_cli> 이번 클라우드도 닷컴버블하고 비젓허긴 한데 좀 아는 사람들이 "저건 존나 대기업만 하는거"라고 떠들고 다녀서 리스크는 좀 줄긴했죠..
<yemharc> 웹2.0보다야 뭐....
<locate> yemharc: 아 깨지는군요 ㅠ
<yemharc> locate: 그럼 뭔가 서버쪽에서 문제가 있네요
<drake_cli> 웹2.0은 뭐.. 우리나라에서는 그닥..
<yemharc> 단순히 ssh 전송을 한다고 인코딩이 변질되지는 않아요
<locate> 영어는 잘나오는데 한글이 문제입니다..;
<drake_cli> 플래시떡칠 -> 웹2.0이래 우리도 좀 뭔가 해야함 -> 지금 잘 되는데 왜?
<yemharc> locate: 지금 노트패드 인코딩을 바꿔보세요
<yemharc> euc-kr 같은걸로
<drake_cli> locate: 문서의 인코딩을 특정하는것부터 시작하셔유
<locate> gvim인데 찾아보곤있는데 쉽지않네요~;
<drake_cli> 흠.. 뭔가 애매하게 사용하고 계시는듯
<yemharc> 보기 -> 인코딩 에 있을걸요
<locate> 이상하게 그게없네요.. 으흐..
<yemharc> 편집으로 가서 찾아보세요
<drake_cli> ftp는 filezilla가 갑입니데이
<locate> 에라이 unity 때문에 상단에 메뉴찾느라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 솔직히 까놓고.. filezilla는 윈도우/리눅스를 막론하고 갑이라고 말할 수 있는 몇 안되는 프로그램..
<locate> 흠흠;
<yemharc> drake_cli: 맥에서도 갑이더군요
<drake_cli> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<locate> 진짜 어떻게 인코딩 설정하는부분이없지
<locate> 허허 놀랄따름입니다;;
<locate> 다른걸로 열어봐야겟네요..
<drake_cli> 어흠흠
<drake_cli> filezilla 추천함미다
<yemharc> locate: http://hyok.kr/blog/dev/56
<locate> 에라이 euc-kr ㅎㅎ
<locate> 파일질라로 해봐야겠네요;;
<yemharc> locate: http://goo.gl/whtzX 참고해서 설정하세요
<locate> yemharc: 고맙습니다.. ..
<drake_cli> 그리고 지금은 utf8 잉코딩을 쓰시는게 좋아용
<drake_cli> euckr의 최대 단점은, 동시 다국어 지원 못 하는것..
<imsu> drake_kr: 안되는디유 ㅋㅋ
<locate> 그러게요..
<imsu> drake_kr: 없는 function 이래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> imsu: 힌트?
<imsu> yemharc: 뭔 힌트요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ncurses.h
<yemharc> getch()
<yemharc> 힌트 끝
<drake_cli> 대기상태면 안 됩니다
<imsu> yemharc: 아 그건 키입력 끝날때까지 기다려야하잖아요
<yemharc> 아..혹시 테트리스 방향키로 쓸?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<locate> 어이쿠 이게 완전꺼지네요;
<drake_cli> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/c-programming/63166-kbhit-linux.html
<locate> 아 이상하네요 ftp 접속된걸로 가져올려하니
<locate> 폴더가 바로 안가져와지나..
<imsu> drake_cli: conio.h 가 원래 표준 C에서 지원을 하던건가요? 가물가물하네
<locate> yemharc: 노틸러스에서 연 sftp항목을 바탕화면으로 가져오려는데요
<locate> 왜 만들어지지않을까 이상하네요;
<yemharc> 그 sftp 접속하실 때에 보면
<yemharc> ID PW 넣는 팝업창에
<yemharc> [로그아웃하면 삭제] [세션이 이어진 동안 기억] [항상 기억]인가 여튼 그렇게 3개 물어보지 않아요?
<yemharc> 거기서 그냥 [항상 기억]으로 설정만 해줘도 아예 알아서 바탕화면에 만들어 줄텐데요
<drake_cli> 아우
<drake_cli> 갈준비해야겠다
<locate> 아 감사합니다..
<locate> 해볼게요
<imsu> drake_cli: 어디 가십니까? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 후 오늘은 나름 바빳네요...
<locate> yemharc: 에공 왜 안되버렸는지;; 그냥 열리기만하네요
<locate> 고생하셨습니다
<drake_cli> 군대모임
<razGon_> 환자가 와서 그렇지 않구요. 졸려서 잠좀 자느라고.... 훈련하나로 힘드네요...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 오호홋
<razGon_> 3일간 겔겔...ㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> 아.
<drake_cli> 예비군복 후유증이라니
<drake_cli> 의사가 그러면 어쩝니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 아.. 링크하드 설치해야 되는데..ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> (의사도 사람인데) <-
<razGon_> 영양제 맞아야 겠네요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> 링크하드 비슷한 솔루션중에 좋은것이 있을겁니다..
<drake_cli> 일단 제경우는 링크하드 하나만으로도 유용하게 썼구요
<razGon_> 링크하드가 딱이던데요. 모바일페이지와 스트리밍 서비스가...
<locate> 책갈피는 왜있는건지;;ㅎ
<razGon_> 딱입니다. 일반적인 저장 기능에다가 딱입니다.
<drake_cli> ㅎㅎ
<locate> 아이콘은 못만들고.. 혼란스럽네요
<drake_cli> 저는 이제 군대모임 갈준비 해야것습니다
<drake_cli> imsu: 정 모르겠으믄 grr.co.kr에 코드가 올라가있응게 보등가
<imsu> drake_cli: 기필코 찾아냅니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 다녀오십숑 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 이제 끕니다
<razGon_> 헉... 가버리셨당..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 링크하드 설치하실 수 있으신 분?
<razGon_> 설치가 안되요..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<razGon_> 에잉 다시 설치해야 겠다.
<razGon_> 이로서 10번째 서버 밀기.ㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> razGon_: 고생이 많으십니다 ㅎㅎ
<locate> 아~..
<locate> 노틸러스 에서 붙는 ftp는 홈지정이안되는걸까요..?
<razgon> 햔폰으로 접속요.
<razgon> 마지막 저에게 보낸메세지 못받았습니다.
<yemharc> locate: 홈 지정이요?
<Seony^MBP> 홈 지정이라면... chroot 얘기하시는 것 같은데...
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 안녕하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: Hi
<imsu> 어제 몇번을 지웠다를 반복해서 솔라리스 설치했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 왜 지웠ㅅ어?
<imsu> 그냥 데탑을 솔라리스로 써볼까요?
<imsu> 설치하다가 멈춰서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony^MBP> 잉? 설치하다 멈춰?
<Seony^MBP> 아... 버추얼박스랬지
<imsu> 버박으로 설치하는데
<imsu> 작업하다가 보면 멈춰있고 막 그래서
<Seony^MBP> 데탑화면 봤어? 데탑으로 써볼만할 것 같아?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 똑같던데요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 똑같아. 이안 머독이 만든건데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놋북 사양이 영 좋질않은 관계로;;; 버박으론 좀 힘들듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 쓸만은 할 거야. 순전히 개발용도라면...
<Seony^MBP> 그 이상을 벗어나면 좀 곤란해지지
<imsu> 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 되는게 없나요?
<Seony^MBP> 리눅스만큼 패키지가 많지않거든.
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 그럼 죄다 컴파일 해서 써야하나요?
<Seony^MBP> 대부분은 리눅스처럼 자동화된 패키지 시스템이 있어서, 내려받으면 되긴 하거든.
<Seony^MBP> 근데 없으면 직접 갖다 설치해야하니까 좀 곤란하지
<imsu> ㄴ
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 글쿠나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머;; 잘 되겠죠 머 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴터를 빨리 하나 줏어야;; 쓸텐데 말이죵 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 아 그러고 보니 시험이 내일입니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 일단 버박으로 먼저 써보고 결정해.
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 내일 어셈블리어 시험
<Seony^MBP> 오픈북에 오픈인터넷인걸 봐서는, 아마 코딩하는거 낼 거 같다
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 나도 울집 서버 솔라리스로 쓸려고 지금 설치 중인데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 맥미니는 구석에 잠시 봉인
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 아쉽다 맥미니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 일단 맥미니 봉인하고 솔라리스로 홈서버 돌려본다음, 불편하지 않으면 팔아버릴려고 ㅎㅎ
<locate> 오 정말 접속이 되네요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-22
<Seony^InClass> 음...
<imsu> Seony^InClass: 지못미 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Wiky> K
<Seony^MBP> 콘솔용 토렌트 프로그램 중에서, 특정 폴더에 토렌트 파일이 들어오면 자동으로 다운로드를 시작하는 그런 프로그램 없을까요
<drake_kr> 음.. 아는거 자체가 rtorrent밖에 없는데..
<Seony> 콘솔용 토렌트가 rtorrent 밖에 없죠?
<drake_kr> 음...
<drake_kr> scgi로 넘기는 방법이 있을라나
<drake_kr> 저도 잘 모르겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 도움 감사드립니다.
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<Seony> PHP로 만들어진 토렌트 클라이언트가 있는데, 거기서 자동 트래킹 기능이 있는 거 같아요.
<drake_kr> 폴더감시를 해야 하나..
<Seony> uTorrent에 그 기능이 있어서 참 편하거든요
<Seony> 토렌트 파일 들어오면 자동으로 다운 시작하고, 또 그 토렌트 파일은 바로 삭제하고...
<drake_kr> rutorrent라는것도 있긴 한데, 원하시는 기능은 아닐듯 싶어서요
<Seony> 찾았네요. TorrentFlux 라고, 이게 PHP용 토렌트 클라이언트인데 제 기억으로는 자동 다운로드 기능이 있는걸로 기억하거든요.
<Seony> http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrentflux/
<Seony> 받아서 함 봐야겠어요
<imsu> drake_kr: 친구들은 잘 만나셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 졸려죽는줄알았어
<imsu> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 오잉 11.10 에 /run 이라는 폴더가 생겼네요?
<nexusz99> http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory
<imsu> nexusz99: 오잉 그게 뭐하는 놈입니까?
<nexusz99> 기존에 /var/run 에 있었던 놈을 최상위 디렉토리로 옮겼데요.
<nexusz99> tmpfs 시스템의 숫자를 줄이기위함이였다는데 영어해석이 안되서 지지..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 언제 봐도 어려운 영어 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 귀찮 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 언제 저 단어들을 다 찾아요 ㅋㅋ 번역 부탁드림 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 영어잘하는 누군가가 번역해주실거라 믿어요
<nexusz99> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<imsu> 잉;;;; 야속한 사람;;
<kolay> 결과적으로 개발자가 편하게 하기 위해서일듯...
<nexusz99> 그냥 지금 실행중인 프로세스? 프로그램? 의 state file 들 모아놓는 곳 아니에용?
<imsu> 어려워서 그냥 읽다가 포기했어요~
<imsu> 아 스트레스 ~ 담배 땡기네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> nexusz99: 책임지세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kolay> 리눅스는 배포판도 많으니까...
<nexusz99> imsu: 헉............ will you merry me?
<imsu> 나를 메리한다 즉 저의 어릴적 경험에 비춰보면 메리는 앞마당에 묶여있던 개니깐 오~~~ 저의 강아지가 된다는말씀?
<imsu> 굿굿
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> http://nownews.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20100205601003
<imsu> nexusz99: http://nownews.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20110907601020
<imsu> 이게 보이던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그리고 같이 죽자는 말씀이신거 같은데 사양하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 나도 섹시해지고 싶다..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 헐~~ 게이시네요
<imsu> 싫어지는데~ ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 강림!!
<DarkCircle> (두둥!)
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽죽 너브죽죽 (_  _   )
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-23
<kslss> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr2> 으아 유령이다
<Seony> imsu:
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> mirc 라이선스를 $20 주고 샀는데 미친짓일까요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> Seony: 부르셨습니까
<Seony> imsu: 그냥 불러봤어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 솔라리스 서버 구축하느라 조냉 삽질 중 ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/data/file/park/1319291796_mPI7VX0D_cpp21days.png
<imsu> Seony: 아 그렇습니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> nexusz99: 이건 뭔 내용이래요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 21만에 C++을 끝내기 위한 방법이요
<imsu> 킁;; 그거 책있지 않나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 번 보다 말았는데
<nexusz99> 저 만화는 풍자에요 ㅋ ㅋㅋ 한번봐보세요
<imsu> 그만큼 무리수라는 건가요? ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 그렇다고 봐야겠죠??? 전 C++ 을 싫어해서..ㅠㅠ 언어가 너무 어렵다능
<imsu> 그러게요 ;;
<imsu> 클래스 정말 싫음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nexusz99> 아 저번에 c++ 이 싫은 이유 만호 ㅏ본적이 있는데 어디있는지 모르겠네요..
<nexusz99> 막 다른 언어는 모든 걸 그냥 알아서 다 해주지만 c++은 일일이 다 해줘야 된다는 그런 내용인데
<imsu> 뭔놈의 모기가 아직도 있다냐 ;;
<imsu> 이제 10월 다 지나가는데
<imsu> 에고고
<drake_kr2> Seony: imsu는 freeBSD도 아니고 netBSD 갖고 놀고 있네요 지금
<Seony> drake_kr2: ㅎㅎ 그래요? 전에 netBSD 해보고 싶다고했었어요
<drake_kr2> 개물들
<drake_x64> 심심한데 디아2나 해볼까
<kevin> hi
<kevin> everyone
<kevin> hellow~
<Seony> Hi
<nexusz99> ''
<nexusz99> '_'
<kevin> i want to know
<Guest5334> where is the system
<Kolay_> hi
<Guest5334> 몰르겠어요
<Guest5334> 시스템이 어디 있나요
<Guest5334> 시스템 - 관리 들어가면 된다는데 어디 있는지 모르겠습니다.
<nexusz99> 왼쪽 상단 3번째 버튼인거같은데요
<Kolay_> 유니티에서 검색하시면 나옵니다.
<Guest5334> 유니티가 뭐죠?
<Kolay_> 우분투 데스크탑 기본 환경입니다.
<nexusz99> ubuntu 에서 쓰인 unity 가 http://unity3d.com/ 맞나요?
<Guest5334> 아저기;
<Guest5334> 왼쪽상단3번째버튼이어디에있죠;
<drake_x64> 음;
<Guest5334> 무슨말씀인지 모르겠습니다.
<drake_x64> 왼쪽상단 3번째 버튼이라니..
<Guest5334> 왼쪽상단에 메뉴버튼밖에 없어요
<nexusz99> 그냥 제화면 기준에서 말씀드렸어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Guest5334> 어디;
<nexusz99> ubuntu 에서 쓰인 unity 가 http://unity.ubuntu.com/  이거였네요..
<Guest5334> 자세히 설명해주세요
<drake_x64> 난 텍스트밖에 없는데 버튼이라니 ㅋㅋ
<Guest5334> 님;
<Guest5334> 다시설명해주세요
<Guest5334> 초보자에요
<nexusz99> Guest5334: 11.04 이후 버전이세요?
<drake_x64> 나도 초보자인데 왜 다들 안 믿지 -.-
<Guest5334> 네
<Guest5334> 11.10
<Guest5334> 버전이요
<nexusz99> 그럼 우분투로고 클릭하면 이상한매뉴하나 나올텐데 거기서 찾으셔야될거같아요.. UI가 바뀌어서리..
<nexusz99> 그나저나 ubuntu 검색하니  http://www.alltuck.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/ubuntu.jpeg 이게 !
<Guest5334> 저기요
<Guest5334> wma파일 동영상 어떻게 보나요
<Guest5334> 안바져져요
<nexusz99> http://ubuntu.or.kr/ 여기에서 검색하심이 더 빠를거같아요.
<Guest5334> 아참
<Guest5334> 액티브엑스 볼수있게 할 수 없어요?
<Guest5334> 액티브엑스 사용해야하는데
<Guest5334> 지금 윈도우 다 지우고 이걸로 깔아서;
<Guest5334> 우분투에서 살아가는수밖에 없을 것 같아요
<drake_x64> 우분투는 activex 사용하려면.. 안에다 윈도우를 까는거하고 wine 띄우는 방법밖엔 없는데..
<drake_x64> wine 띄우느니 윈도우를 까는게 낫고.. -.-
<Guest5334> wma파일 여는법 알려주세요
<drake_x64> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=19036
<Guest5334> 우분투 11.10버전이라
<Guest5334> 프로그램 제거 설치가 어디있는지 모르겠어요
<Guest5334> 쿠분투에서 한글 영어 입력이 안먹히는데 어떻게 해야 해요?
<drake_x64> 으엌 쿠분투 사용자 누가 있더라
<drake_x64> 흠.. 한글로는 시냅틱 패키지 관리자던가.. 그거일텐데..
<drake_x64> 워낙에 gui를 안 쓰다보니.. 미안혀유
<Guest5334> 쿠분투11.10버전
<Guest5334> 인데
<Guest5334> 어떻하죠
<drake_x64> 쿠분투 쓰시는 분중에 가끔 들어오는분이 한분(-_-) 계시는데 지금은 안 계시는듯
<drake_x64> 저도 뭐 desktop manager를 lxde로 쓰고있긴 하지만 말그대로 그냥 껍데기고, 거의 키보드질만 하고 있어요 (...)
<drake_x64> 머, 윈도우든 리눅스든 마우스보다는 키보드를 많이 쓰는 타입이라.. -ㅅ- 쉽게 사용하는데 있어서 도움을 못 드려서 죄송요
<drake_x64> ㅣㄴ
<nexusz99> ubuntu 는 console 로만 써서..;;
<imsu> drake_x64: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_x64: 근데 왜 또 저는 물고 늘어지십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;;; 과일이나 사올까;; 입이 심심하네
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아 사과가 하나 있던데 그거 먹을 까낭 ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 사과폰? ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 훔..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 디아블로 프리섭 된당 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 담배가 계속 땡겨서 과일 사왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_x64> 어? 담배 끊었노
<Seony> 근데 과일 먹으면 담배 생각 줄어드나...
<imsu> 담배가 계속 땡기는데 과자는 먹기 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 물기있는걸 먹고 싶어서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_x64: 담배 안끊었는데요 ㅋㅋ 그냥 피기 싫을 뿐 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 등장 -0-
<DarkCircle> 물기 있는거면
<DarkCircle> 지구도 있쟎아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지구를 삼기면 ... (...)
<DarkCircle> 삼기면 -> 삼키면
<drake_x64> 아 미치겠네
<drake_x64> 왜안돼 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> drake_x64: ㅋㅋㅋ 아 공기부터 삼키려 했더니 공기가 너무 많네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 아 짜증나 왜 안돼 ㅜㅜ
<drake_x64> imsu 디아 되냐
<imsu> 용과라고 배트남 과일인데 디게 맞없네요 .ㅡ;.
<imsu> drake_x64: 디아라니요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 디아블로
<imsu> 그게 될리가 없지요 ㅋㅋ
<Kolay_> 양귀비가 좋아했던 과일 아닌가요?
<imsu> Kolay_: 아 그런가요 디게 맛없네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 텁텁하고;;
<imsu> 달지도 않고
<imsu> 쪼매만한게 하나에 1500 원 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 괜히 샀다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 풀 먹는 느낌이에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_x64> 아 미치겠네
<drake_x64> 안해 샹
<imsu> drake_x64: 뭘 하시길래 그러십니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 디아2 프리섭
<drake_x64> 구축
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아2 우분투에서도 돌아가나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 좀 해볼텐데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 서버
<imsu> 갑자기 서버는 왜 구축하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 그러게
<imsu> drake_x64: 따라하고 싶잖아요 갑자기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> ㅡ ㅡ
<imsu> 으흐흠 만들어 봐야징~~!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_x64> 스타는 아주 잘 된당 ㅋ
<micha_> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-15
<razGon_web> ?
<razGon_web> 내가 들어와있네?
<razGon_web> 와이프신가?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Xmind류의 어플에서, 각각의 트리를 작성하고, 한쪽 트리가 다른 한쪽 트리랑 연결되게끔 하는 개념이 원래는 맞지않는건가보네요..
<Seony> nymph: hi
<nymph> Seony, 안 주무시고 계시네요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 여기는 오후 2시 25분이거든
<nymph> 늦은밤이네요..
<Seony> 아니 오후라니까 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오후?
<nymph> 그러면 대낮이라는 소리네요.. 일요일 오후..
<nymph> 좋네요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 일요일 오후 2시 30분이야 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 여긴 월요일 오전 9시 30누..
<nymph> 졸려 죽겠네요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 여기는 한국보다 과거에 살고있잖아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 왠지 부럽다는..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 대신 여기 목요일일 때, 한국은 금요일이잖아...
<nymph> 저는 갠적으로 목요일날 좋아해요..
<nymph> 목요일날 저녁에 술먹고, 담날 금요일은 그냥 반 수면상태로 지내고, 토요일날 멀쩡하게 놀러댕기고. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나는 한국에서 돈 만지는 일을 하다보니, 반 수면상태로 근무했다간 큰일나지 ㅎㅎ
<rhea> 여기계시는분들 다 해외에 계시는거에요 .. ?
<Seony> 아뇨. 대부분 한국에 계시죠
<razGon_web> 저는 전라도 광주입니다.
<samahui> 전 서울강남입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<rhea> =ㅁ =.... 안녕하세요..
<rhea> 다직장인 분들이세요 .. ?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 전 직장 입니다. 지금 회의중인데
<samahui> 몰래 채팅중입니다.
<rhea> ....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<rhea> 다들 어른이시구나... ㅋㅋ 혹시 보안 쪽에 종사 하시는분도 계시나요 ?
<cai_> rhea: 저하고 방금 들어오신 popeye92님께서 보안쪽에 종사합니다
<rhea> 와우.. 어디 회사인지 혹시 물어봐도될까요 .. ?
<cai_> 네.. 뭐 전 그냥 친구들이랑 같이 만든회사라.. 더군다나 미국에 있어서 아마 모르실거에요 -.-;;
<yemharc> 보안 관련자는 왜 찾으시는지...
<popeye92> 저는 보안 싫어해요 -_-
<razGon_web> 저도직장중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 아주 다른 분야.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 보건.ㅋ
<rhea> 아 제가 보안 전공이라서 혹시 같은 직종에있는사람이잇는지 궁금해서요.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 에뮬레이터는 정말 진심으로 쓰레기에요 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어제 애플스토어 가서 아이폰5 보고왔는데 쥐기더만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 더 얇고 가볍고...
<yemharc> 저랑 같이 지르시죠
<yemharc> 한국은 20일 즈음 해서 예약 시작한다고는 하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도 와이프한테 살짝 얘기해봤는데... 이번에 와이프가 한국에 나가게 되는 바람에 돈이 없네요 ㅋ
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 즐점하세요!
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요.
<Seony> 맨페이지 뷰어 만들어놓고 앱스토어에서 $4.99는 좀 비싸군요..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: Hi
<nymph_home> Hi~
<JSTae76> nymph_home: Hi
<nymph_home> ^^
<JSTae76> 드디어 맥의 액세서리들이 출고되었네요
<JSTae76> Seony: ST2 시험버전도 기능제약없이 평생 사용은 가능한가보네요?
<Seony> 네. 구입하라는 메시지만 뜰뿐...
<Seony> 제가 성태군만큼은 시험버전만 써도 이해해줄께요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 으잌ㅋ..넵ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 솔직히 Windows에서는 불법 프로그램을 몇 개 사용했지만, OS X부터는 가능한 시험버전 또는 정품구매를 택하려구요..
<DarkCircle_> 오오. 주소 확인은 잘 되었나요?
<Seony> 앱스토어에 워낙 싼 앱이 많으니까 하나씩 사서 모으는 것도 좋을 거에요
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 넵ㅎㅎ 오늘 조퇴하고나서 급 생각나서 (조퇴해서 아플상황인데 그게 어찌 생각났지) 애플코리아에 전화해서 확인하니 정상적으로 입력되어 있다고 하더군요..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 체크 잘되었군요 :D
<JSTae76> Seony: 오호..그렇군요;; 아는사람에게 듣기로는 은행에서 특정 계좌로 개설해서 체크카드 개설하면 (미성년자이용가능) 애플스토어에서 사용가능하단말을 듣고 시간이 되는대로 개설해보려구요
<DarkCircle_> 애플제품이 좀 그런게 제품 가격은 이해할 수 있는데 액세서리가 미친듯이 비싸서 ㄱ-
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 넵ㅎㅎ 어제 도와주셔서 감사합니다, 액세서리가 좀 비싸긴하죠ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 액세서리는 하나도 안샀었어요..
<Seony> 그나마 산게 있다면 VGA 젠더 정도..
<JSTae76> Seony: 아무래도 고가이고하다보니 전 Sleeve는 구매했네요..
<DarkCircle_> 좀 비싼게 아니라 쓸데없이 비싸다고 느껴질 정도로요 ㅋㅋㅋ 들고 다닐일 많으면 파우치같은거 진짜 필요한데 .. 키스킨이라든지 스크린 필름이라든지 등 ..
<JSTae76> Seony: DVI, HDMI 케이블도 같이 구매했고요ㅋㅋㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 다른건 잘 모르겠는데 맥북 같은 경우에는 겉에 싸주는 필름도 있지 않나요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 음... 뭐 들고다닐 때 충격보호하기 위한 케이스 정도는 있어야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 공감합니다..ㅠ 먼놈의 케이블이 4만원이나..ㅋㅋHDMI는 4만4천
<Seony> 겉에 싸주는 필름은... 절대 붙이고 싶지 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 아잉뽕 케이블도 좀 고가로 사면 2만원 막 그렇고요 ...
<JSTae76> Seony: 구지 필요하다면 액정보호필름, 키스킨정도ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북 그 자체로 예쁜데, 거기다 뭘 더 붙인다는 것부터가 이미 애플제품에 대한 평가절하 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 겉에 싸주는건 오히려 붙이면 뽀대가 안나더라고요
<DarkCircle_> 대신에 음 흠집은 방지할 수 있 ...
<Seony> MBP는 액정보호필름 필요없잖아요. 어차피 겉이 유리인데..
<DarkCircle_> 단지 그것뿐이고 붙인 모서리쪽에 먼지가 붙으면 낭패 ...
<JSTae76> 아무래도 아이폰같은 녀석들도 케이스 없이 사용하는 이하 '생폰'을 사용하시는 분들도 꽤 있지요
<Seony> 저도 아이폰에 케이스 안해요.
<DarkCircle_> 저같은 경우도 그렇지만 스크린에 지문 묻는것이 질색인 취향인 사람이 몇 있거든요
<Seony> 아이폰이 그렇게 예쁜데, 거기다 케이스를 덧씌울거면 뭐하러 예쁜 디자인이 의미가 없어지잖아요..
<Seony> 뭐 폰이 비싸긴 하지만 천년만년 쓰고싶진 않구요, 2년마다 한 번씩 갈아치울거니까 볼 때마다 아름다운 자태로 쓰고싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아맞다.. 11월달쯤에 'Apple MacBook Pro 13" (RETINA) / Apple iMac (RETINA) / Apple Mac MINI'가 출시된다고 하더군요..
<DarkCircle_> 아이폰은 3gs때는 정말 괜찮았는데 4,4s때는 무슨 손으로 잡으면 안테나 신호 떨어지는 현상때문이던가
<DarkCircle_> 그거 때문에 케이스가 나온걸로 ..
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 데스그립..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 데스그립인가 하는거요...
<DarkCircle_> 네 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 좀 어이가 없긴 하지만 묘한 디자인이 나오게 하는 결과를 가져다주었죠
<DarkCircle_> 데스그립 충분히 막을 수 있는건데
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 근데 우리나라는 아무래도 기지국이 곳곳에 있다보니 그닥 큰 문제는 없는데.. Seony, 미국쪽은 어땟나요?
<Seony> 저도 그래서 범퍼를 사서 끼워봤는데... 범퍼 끼우니까 폰이 상상 이상으로 두껍고 커지더라구요..
<DarkCircle_> 음 큰 문제가 없진 않아요
<DarkCircle_> 인구 밀집지역에는 데스크립 확 보입니다.
<Seony> 음... 이 동네는 땅이 좁아서 잘 모르겠어요.
<DarkCircle_> 크립 -> 그립
<Seony> 어차피, 데스그립 때문에 통화가 끊어질 정도면 문제가 될텐데, 단순히 안테나만 떨어지는 정도라면 뭐...
<Seony> 리셉션 조금 떨어지는 정도는 뭐 신경 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 통화중 끊길정도라면 그건 거의 리콜대상
<Seony> 무슨 쌍방향 돌비 5.1채널로 통화할 것도 아니고.. ㅋ
<JSTae76> 그나저나 다음주까지 맥북을 어떻게 기다리지
<JSTae76> Seony: ..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헤비메탈로 인해 이미 제 귀는 막귀 ㅋ
<Seony> JSTae76: 미국에 살면, 아마존에서 책 한권 주문하고 한달 정도는 주문자체를 가볍게 잊어주는 센스가 필요하죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 헉..진짜요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 네. 책 정도는 한 3주 걸려요.
<Seony> 저번에 콜로라도에 대형산불 났을 때, 참 우연하게도 아베크롬비에서 옷 주문했다가 산불 때문에 딜레이 걸려서... 정말 한달만에 받았쬬
<JSTae76> Seony: 여긴 빠르면 그날 늦으면 그 다음날..ㅋㅋ 2일 후에 배송되면 그 회사 욕먹어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 으으
<Seony> 워낙 땅이 크니까 이해해야죠.
<Seony> 살다보면 적응하게 되요
<JSTae76> Seony: 헉..그렇군요ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 음 통화가 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle_> 3G망이 아얘 연결이 안될경우가 있더라구요
<DarkCircle_> 데이터 전송이 갑자기 뚝 끊겨요
<Seony> 오... 그럼 심각한 문제군요
<DarkCircle_> 통화쪽으로는 이상 없습니다. 참 묘하죠
<DarkCircle_> 문자도 단문 메시지에는 별 지장 없어요
<JSTae76> 특이한 문제이군요
<Seony> jQuery가 웹개발자의 삽질을 백만년은 덜어줬다더니... 사전처럼 되어있는 책 한권 사서 보니까 참 편하네요
<Seony> 아 정말 IE에서 HTML 제대로 표시 안되서 짜증... ㅎㅎ 돌아가시겠네요
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 흠 ...
<JSTae76> 오오.. ST2 Windows 포터블판으로 잠시 코딩 (C)를 해보았는데 오오..조헨요
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 브라우저 디펜던트한 코드가 아직 많다는 측면에서는
<DarkCircle_> 아직 삽질할 꺼리가 많은듯해요
<JSTae76> 가벼운 IDE느낌이랄까..흠흠
<Seony> JSTae76: 패키지 콘트롤 설치했어요?
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 타입체킹 문제도 최근 프레임웍이 나와주어서 다행스럽게 그부분이 어느정도 커버가 되었긴 한데
<JSTae76> Seony: 아뇨..ㅎㅎ 어떤 녀석인지만 보려고하는데 패키지 컨트롤은 뭐하는 녀석이에요?
<Seony> DarkCircle_: 사파리, 크롬, 파폭 다 좋은데, 익스만 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 프레임웍을 안쓰고 날바닥에서 짠다면 js보다 더 드러운 언어는 없다고 자부할 수 있을정도 ..
<Seony> JSTae76: 잠시만요. 뭐 하나 알려줄께요
<DarkCircle_> 네 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ 익스 -.- ..
<Seony> JSTae76: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/installation
<Seony> JSTae76: 여기 가면 파이썬 코드가 있는데요,
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵
<Seony> 윈도우에서 ctrl + ` 누르면 파이썬 콘솔이 나와요.
<DarkCircle_> 익스까지 지원이 되어야 하는데 대세는 익스는 버리고 게코+웹킷+프레스토인가요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기서, 저 코드를 넣고 엔터키 치세요
<JSTae76> 오..맞네요
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> 재시작
<Seony> 그런다음 ST2를 재시작하고나서 ctrl+shift+p 눌러보면 뭐가 하나 나올 거에요
<Seony> 아.. 근데 윈도우에서 키가 ctrl_shift+p 맞나 모르겠네요
<Seony> 맞네요.
<JSTae76> 'ommand Plate'
<JSTae76> 'Command Plate'
<Seony> 거기서 install 이라고 치면,
<Seony> Package Control: Install Package 라고 나올 거에요
<JSTae76> 넵
<Seony> 이제 ST2에서 플러그인을 검색하고 바로 설치해줘요
<Seony> 플러그인 목록은 여기서 http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community
<Seony> 플러그인을 수동으로 설치해줄 필요 없이, ST2내에서 플러그인을 검색하고 설치까지 한 번에 다 해줘요
<Seony> 일단 codeintel은 필수로 설치해야되고..
<Seony> 그리고... sublimelint랑..
<pgonee> ST가 sublime text인가요~~?
<Seony> 네.
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 잘 모르겠네요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 패키지 검색은 되죠?
<Seony> 음... 아직 "에디터"에서 플러그인을 검색해서 설치한다는 개념을 이해하지 못한듯 싶네요.
<JSTae76> 안보여요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그럼 어쩌면 포터블 버전이라서 안될지도 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> Seony: Notepad++에서 플러그인 설치는 해봤는데..흠
<JSTae76> 패키지 컨트롤은 떠요
<JSTae76> 그.. 팔레트 목록에
<Seony> Install Package 치면 패키지 목록 쭉 나오지 않아요?
<JSTae76> 레포지가 필요한듯해요
<Seony> 아뇨 필요없어요
<Seony> JSTae76: http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-10-15at1.47.54AM.png 이런 식으로
<JSTae76> 음..
<Seony> Install Package 해서 저렇게 안나오면, 포터블 버전 말고 그냥 윈도우 버전으로 시도해야할 거 같네요
<JSTae76> 한번시도해볼께요
<JSTae76> 설치 완료 :)
<pgonee> ST2가 플러그인도 지원을 하는군요 ..ㅋㅋㅋ 사놓고 기껏 모르고 잇엇네요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> pgonee: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ샀다는것에 부러움을..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> am0c_: 안녕하세요~오
<am0c_> 안녕하세요:3
<JSTae76> 설치를 하고나니 무언가 되는듯합니다..아깐 레포지 검색이 1초만에 됬는데 이젠 진행바가 왔다갔다
<JSTae76> 오오.뜹니다
<Seony> pgonee: 헛... ST2에서 제일 중요한 기능을 안쓰고 계셨군요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 플러그인 아무녀석이나 추천해주세요 :)
<Seony> pgonee: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 여기 북마크 하시고 틈틈히 보세요.
<Seony> JSTae76: codeintel, sublimelinter
<JSTae76> 뭐하는녀석들인가요?
<Seony> sublimelinter는 문법 에러 표시해주는 플러그인
<Seony> codeintel은... 뭐라고 해야하지..
<Seony> 프로그래밍 언어별로 기능을 작동해주는 플러그인인데요...
<Seony> 예를 들어서 PHP에서 function까지만 치고 탭키를 치면, 나머지를 완성해준다거나..
<Seony> 파이썬에서 class하고 탭키 치면 역시 나머지 부분 자동완성 해주고...
<JSTae76> C언어는 자체 내장이라..흠..
<Seony> http://kingori.egloos.com/4702877 아마 좀 도움이 될 수도 있겠네요
<JSTae76> 그러니깐 IDE의 자동완성 기능같은 녀석이군요 :)
<Seony> 그게 codeintel 기능이죠.
<Seony> 그다음 또 추천해줄만한건...
<Seony> alignment, auto semicolon, indentguide, detect syntax...
<pgonee> Seony: 오.. 감사합니다
<Seony> 별말씀을 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Linter는 문법에 오류가 있는걸 확인해주는 녀석이지요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 그리고 vi 좋아하면 VintageEx 라는 플러그인도..
<JSTae76> 음..얘는 어떻게 작동시켜야되는거지..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 나머지는 플러그인 모아놓은 사이트에서 검색해서 보면 될 거에요. 너무 많아서..
<Seony> LInter요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<Seony> 설치하면 바로 작동되요
<JSTae76> C언어를 작동하지 않는 다는 설이 있네요
<JSTae76> 밑에 뭐가 뜨는데 목록에 C는 없는..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... C는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요. 일단 파이썬이랑 PHP는 잘되요
<JSTae76> 그렇다면 Python으로 테스트를..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 C언어용 Linter가 있을 거에요
<Seony> 진짜 C는 linter가 없네요
<JSTae76> 오오..됩니다
<JSTae76> 아무래도 C는 ST2자체로 되어서..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ST2에 내장된 건 파이썬이에요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 아뇨..ㅎㅎ 기본적으로 C언어 문법 기능이 있어요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요.
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> Seony: 맥이 오면 먼저 뭘 해야할까ㅛ..
<JSTae76> 요..
<Seony> 암튼 ST2 쓰다보면 다른 에디터는 쓰기 힘들 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 언능 이 녀석에게 적응하고싶네요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이런
<JSTae76> 이제 컴퓨터를 꺼야겠군요..
<JSTae76> 곧 모바일로 다시 뵙겠습니다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아마 다시 오면 Seony님은 Zzz상태일지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 네. 아마도.
<JSTae76> Seony >> Seony_Zzz
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그럼 전 이만..ㅎㅎ 오늘도 즐거웠습니다
<JSTae76> 오늘 하루 잘 마무리하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. Bye
<JSTae76> Bye
<Seony> 아 그나저나 진짜 IE에서 HTML 제대로 안나와서 진짜 못해먹겠네요..
<nymph_home> g
<nymph_home> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 넘어가야겠따 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Hi
<taba> 안녕하세요
<taba> 모두 주무시나요>
<taba> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<kkimlabs> taba, 그냥 적어두시면 나중에 아는사람이 보고 답변해줄겁니다~
<kkimlabs> (근데 전 우분투 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ)
<taba> ㅋㅋㅋ
<taba> 저도 자야할 시간이라서요
<taba> 그래도, 답변주신거 감사합니다
<taba> 아.. 12.04오면서 10.04에서 많이 바뀐거 같네요.
<taba> 주무세용 저도 shutdown -h now
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-16
<razGon_web> http://jwmx.tistory.com/2633
<razGon_web> 이런게 나오네요.
<Seony> 이제 웹브라우저 개발하는 업체마다 너도나도 만들겠네요. 아 피곤하겠네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 후...마니 피곤해지죠.
<razGon_web> 어찌보면 당연한 이야기죠. 솔직히 윈도우와 익스플로러가 우위를 차지했던건 아이러니컬하게 액티브X니깐요.
<razGon_web> 타브라우저와의 배타성이 독점력을 가지게 된경우죠.
<samahui> 엑티브x 이전에 윈도우에 끼워 넣은게 더 크게 작용했죠 ^^ 그나저나 이제는 HTML5로 가면서 엑티브X와 플래쉬가 점점 설자리를 잃어가고 끝내 잊혀지게 될듯해요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 회의가 있어서 ~~~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아우 망할 안드로이드;;
<razGon_web> 후... 오늘 완연한 가을입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 버전마다 문법(?)이 다 틀리네
<razGon_web> 타이젠으로 갈아타세요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 싶은데 아직까진 해야되는 상황이라서요
<razGon_web> 삼성동물원에 오신것을 환영합니다.
<yemharc> 타이젠은 실상 제대로 굴러가려면 적어도 2년은 있어야 하고....
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 그러겠죠?
<yemharc> 제품은 그 이전에 나오긴 할거에요
<razGon_web> 일찌감치 시작할만한데 삼성은.
<yemharc> 근데 그게 "제품"이라 할만할지는 아직 모르고요
<razGon_web> 꼭 선두주자가 되기를 싫어더군요.
<yemharc> 더더군다나 삼성이면 더 신용이 없죠
<razGon_web> 쩝.
<yemharc> 현재 주력모델도 돈받고 베타테스트 하는 판인데요
<razGon_web> 예전 훈민정음 꼴 안났으면 해요.
<razGon_web> 참.... 진짜 세종대왕의 굴욕이네요
<yemharc> 인텔도 그렇고 국제적으로 이권이 껴 있으니 그럴정도는 아니라고 보긴 하는데
<yemharc> 더더군다나 리눅스라는게 누가 통제하려고 해도 되는 시스템도 아니고요
<razGon_web> 그러겠죠. 원래 삼성이 자기집이외에 아웃소싱안하는데. 상대가 애플과 구글이 상대인지라.
<yemharc> 삼성이 어줍잖게 통제하려고 들면 바로 프로젝트 포크해서 갈아탑니다
<yemharc> 통제하려 드는게 아니라 기술력으로 선도하는거면 일단 대찬성이고, 그게 먹히면 삼성 주식도 오를걸요 (.......)
<razGon_web> 하지만 삼성이라는 회사가 이윤을 우선시 하는 회사라서 최선두에는 안설겁니다.
<razGon_web> 기술선도를 하는 멋진 액션을 삼성이 취한다면 박수쳐줄일이죠.
<razGon_web> 하지만 그럴일은 ....ㅎㅎㅎ 없다고 봅니다.
<yemharc> 저도 그렇게 생각해요
<yemharc> ...........
<yemharc> 삼성도 그렇고 대한민국도 그렇고 언제나 윗대가리가 문제라..
<yemharc> 이번 올림픽때만 해도 선수들은 무지하게 잘 했는데 그놈의 체육협회는 온갖  x삽질을 남발했죠
<ujuc> 음..
<razGon_web> 원래 운동하던 머리로 일처리 하니 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> Seony: 오셨군요.
<razGon_web> 집이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 밖이에요
<razGon_web> 모바일?
<Seony> 아뇨 놋북 들고나왔죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 오웅.
<razGon_web> 맥북?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 멋지네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 멋질것까지야... 여기는 맥 쓰는 사람들이 많아서 그냥 아무렇지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 바람 시원하게 부는 하와이에서 놋북을 들고 채팅...
<razGon_web> 한쪽은 간식을 들고.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 한국에서 봤을 때 그런건 좀 그림 같은 장면이 나오죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 전 사무실 구석에서 안드로이드와 씨름...
<Seony> 여기서는 그냥 일상이라... 사실 일상에 감사해야하는건데...
<razGon_web> 게임이나 해야 겟습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 점심시간이 점점.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 맛 점심 하세요~~^^
<yemharc> 저도 잠시 로그아웃을
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 재밌게 하세요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 오후환자 보고 오겠습니다.
<yemharc> 수고하세요 :)
<HazE_> hi
<HazE_> am0c: hi
<HazE_> DarkCircle_: hi
<HazE_> 누구있지. ㅡ.ㅡa
<HazE_> 냠
<am0c> 오옷 안녕하세여
<HazE_> 졸립졸립.
<am0c> 여기서 뵙는건 거의 처음인거 같은데..
<HazE_> 가~끔 들어와요.
<am0c> DarkCircle_: ping ping
<HazE_> 정말 할일 없을 때.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<am0c> 1년에 한두번..
<HazE_> am0c: 잘 지내요?
<DarkCircle_> HazE_ 오! 괴물헤즈옹 ! -ㅠ-
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 냠
<DarkCircle_> am0c 부뷔
<HazE_> 교육 듣는데 뭔소린지도 모르겠고.
<HazE_> 놀고있음. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 5시 되기만 기다리면서...
<DarkCircle_> 아니 웬 교육을 (덜덜)
<DarkCircle_> 교육 받으실 때는 지나지 않았나요 ㄱ-
<HazE_> 6sigma 라고...
<DarkCircle_> 아 (...)
<HazE_> 진급하려면 받으래요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 셤떨어져서 진급 못하면...
<HazE_> 어디로 갈까. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle_> 필수 이수교양 과목 이런건가보군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 뭔 대학교 같네 ㅡ.ㅡ 하긴 뭐 기업만 그런게 아니라 공무원도 똑같 ..
<HazE_> 전공필수 2학점.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<am0c> 시그마..?
<DarkCircle_> 공무원도 과목 듣고 시험쳐서 통과해야 진급이 되는 ..
<HazE_> six sigma
<HazE_> 냠냠
<HazE_> 토스도 봐야하고..
<am0c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Sigma
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 그렇다고 실제로 9급이 8급되고 그런 개념은 아니구요 (...)
<HazE_> 귀찮음..
<am0c> 뭐 이런것도 있군요
<HazE_> 네.. 그런게 있더라구요.
<am0c> 흐어..
<HazE_> 공장서 쓰려고 만든건데..
<DarkCircle_> 귀찮은걸 자꾸 만들어내는 악마들이네 =3
<HazE_> SW에도 적용해서..
<HazE_> 하라고..
<HazE_> 그래서 하고 있어요.
<HazE_> 으흑.. ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> SW에 뭔 상관이 ㄱ-;
<am0c> 보기에 sw에도 잘 적용할 수 있어보이나요
<HazE_> 아뇨.
<DarkCircle_> 테스터 인력이나 더 달라고 하면 ..
<HazE_> CEO 가 원해서..
<HazE_> 냠냠
<HazE_> 세오..
<HazE_> 세오세오~
<HazE_> 냠냠
<DarkCircle_> 테스터가 지구상의 바퀴벌레만큼 있어야 가능할듯 =3
<am0c> 쎼오~
<HazE_> 문제없는 상품은 없는거고...
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 테스터 말고 말 그대로 전문적으로 테스팅 유닛 프렘웍으로 단위 테스트 해주는 테스터 말이죠
<HazE_> 내가 보기엔 좋은데.. 품질부서는 못내보낸다 그러는 것 보면...
<HazE_> 나는 일개 연구원일 뿐.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 테스팅 유닛 -> 유닛 테스트
<HazE_> 다들 옵쥐 쓰셈..
<HazE_> 조낸 좋음.. ㅡ.ㅡ/
<DarkCircle_> 오오!
<DarkCircle_> 헤즈옹을 /ㅅ/ 찬양하라
<HazE_> 999천원임..
<HazE_> 얼른 사셈.
<DarkCircle_> 예전에 나온 옵은 LGU+용만 거의 나왔는데
<HazE_> 잘팔려야 인센받음.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 이번에 옵쥐는 대박인듯 -ㅅ-
<HazE_> 진짜 잘만들었는데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 디잔도 괜찮고...
<HazE_> 내장배터리... 뭐 써보면 괜찮게 오래 가고...
<HazE_> sdcard야... 뭐 확장해서 넣고 쓰는건데...
<DarkCircle_> 엘쥐가 디스플레이랑 배터리 기술은 정말 최고라 -ㅅ-
<HazE_> 없어도 뭐..
<HazE_> 디스플레이로 먹고사는 엘쥐폰...
<HazE_> 배터리야.. 뭐... 냅두고.
<HazE_> 이제 한시간 남았군.. ㅠㅠ
<HazE_> 심심타..
<DarkCircle_> 디스플레이는 이미 전세계적으로 먼치킨이라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 그거 수율 뽑아주는 업체는 거의 없을둡요 'ㅅ'
<HazE_> 디스플레이는 좋은데...
<HazE_> OOO 가.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> LGD 색감은 솔직히 말해서 삼성이 못따라옴 -.-
<HazE_> OLED 색감이야..
<DarkCircle_> 아잉뽕에도 쓰는 LGD
<HazE_> 뭐.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> AMOLED라고 해야겠군..
<HazE_> 그 색감 싫음.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 아이뻐는 샤프것두 종종 쓰징낳나요?
<HazE_> 꼭.. 옛날.. 16칼라 LCD 생각남...
<DarkCircle_> 샘숭건 바랜 색상이 나와서 ...
<HazE_> 펜텍이 샤프 쓰던데..
<DarkCircle_> 저채도 영역으로 가면
<DarkCircle_> 색 재현율이 갑자기 떨어지는 단점이 ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 샘숭은... 제품 품질보다..
<HazE_> 마케팅이.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 엘쥐는.. 품질 안되면 안내보냄...
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 이제 좀 옵쥐도 마케팅을 공격적으로 해볼만하지 않냐능/ㅠ/?
<HazE_> 갤S3 랑 배터리 테스트 했던데..
<DarkCircle_> 옵lte2 써보는 중인데 터치감은 삼성거랑 별 차이 없고
<HazE_> lte2 는 안만들어서 모르겠음.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 오히려 디스플레이가 더 색감이 좋아서 갤S3 두개 케이스 똑같이 박아놓고 고르라고 하면 아마 사람들이 옵lte2뽑을거 같 ...
<HazE_> 옵쥐는 더 좋음.. ㅡ.ㅡ/
<HazE_> 버벅임도 없고...
<HazE_> 베가 r3 던가?
<DarkCircle_> 음 근데 아직 안드로이드에는 레티나 디스플레이에 대한 정책이 ...
<DarkCircle_> 아직 없쟎아요?
<HazE_> 안드로이드는 해상도 제한은 없는 듯.
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 해상도만 그대로 커지던가 ...
<DarkCircle_> 네 제한은 없는데 이미지같은거 처리할때가 ㅡ.ㅡ 좀 ..
<HazE_> svg를 쓰면 안되나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<HazE_> 냠냠
<DarkCircle_> 레티나 디스플레이가 말 그대로 화소 밀도를 높히면서 가로세로를 두배로 줄인건데
<HazE_> 뭐.. UI는 안하니.. 괜찮.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 덕분에 점 하나 출력할때 선명도는 올라가고 이미지 뭉개짐을 감소시킬 수 있고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> DarkCircle_: 뭐 그리 말할 수 있고.. 해상도는 높이면서 사이즈는 줄...
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸-.-)=b
<HazE_> 그냥 사이즈좀 키웠으면...
<HazE_> 아이폰 보면.. '아이'폰 임...ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 사이즈를 그대로 키우면 단가가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 맥북 어지간한 스펙으로 하는데 300가까이 가더라구요
<HazE_> 작아서 못쓰겠음.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 레티나 붙이면서 단가후려치기가 불가능
<DarkCircle_> 예전엔 200아래로도 갔는데 이젠 힘들 ... ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 200 아래로 할려면 맥북 고유의 성능을 버려야 =3
<HazE_> 맥북 에어는 싸던데.
<DarkCircle_> 에어는 아직 레티나가 아니니까요
<DarkCircle_> 120 150 그쯤 되는듯
<HazE_> 글쿤요.. =.=
<DarkCircle_> 레티나를 붙이면 가로 픽셀수가 15인치에 2880개
<HazE_> 프리노드는.. 웹 지원도 잘되고 좋은데...
<HazE_> 한얄씨는..
<HazE_> 냠냠
<HazE_> 여기도 그렇고 한아얄씨도 그렇고..
<HazE_> 조용조용..
<HazE_> 우분투셈나 하면 사람좀 오나요?
<DarkCircle_> 네 보통 20~30명 되고
<DarkCircle_> 많으면 70명까지도 오더라구요
<HazE_> 저번에 갈까 했는데..
<DarkCircle_> 근데 여성분이 ㅡ.ㅡ (...)
<HazE_> 출시땜에 바뻐서.. ㅠㅠ
<HazE_> 여자는 필요 없음.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 기혼의 여유 (...)
<DarkCircle_> (부럽)
<HazE_> 담달이면 이쁜 딸래미도.. =.=
<DarkCircle_> 딸바보++
<HazE_> 병원갔더니..
<HazE_> 머리작고 다리 길데요... =.=
<DarkCircle_> 오
<DarkCircle_> 오오!
<HazE_> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 8~9등신의 출현인카!
<HazE_> 잘 키워서...
<HazE_> 가수 시킬까.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 대세는 만능 엔터테인먼트!
<HazE_> 엄마 아빠가 키보드 잘 치니.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 요새 가수는 가수만 하는게 아니라 개그도 하고 드라마는 물론 연극 출현도 하더라구요
<HazE_> 연주는 잘할텐데...
<HazE_> 노래도 하고..
<HazE_> 컴터도 하고.
<HazE_> 작사/작곡 하고.
<HazE_> 플밍 개발도 하고.
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle_> 300만원짜리 턴테이블 킷 맥북에 붙여서 DJing도 ...
<DarkCircle_> (휘낏~휘낏~)
<HazE_> 리눅으로...
<HazE_> 아빠가 돈없다.. 리눅으로 하렴...
<HazE_> =.=
<HazE_> 냐하
<HazE_> 냠
<HazE_> 흐음..
<HazE_> 누군가 가셨군..
<DarkCircle_> 저분은 낮에는 잔다능.
<HazE_> 흐음냐..
<HazE_> 졸립다.
<DarkCircle_> (학생임에도 불구하고)
<HazE_> 좋네요.
<HazE_> 나도 학생땐 많이 잤는데..
<HazE_> 꿈꾸던 시절이죠. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 이제 한시간 남았군요.
<HazE_> 뭐하고 놀지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 얼른 집에가서 애니 보고싶...
<HazE_> 요즘 소드아트온라인 보는데..
<HazE_> 잼나요.. ㅠㅠ
<HazE_> 소설 읽고싶은데..
<HazE_> 어서 구하지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 쉬는 시간이네.
<HazE_> 솨파님 하잉~
<suapapa> 빌드걸고 왔음요
<HazE_> 안들빌드?
<suapapa> 흠.. 링크는 cpu를 별로 안 먹는군요
<suapapa> HazE_, 무슨 교육 중?
<HazE_> 6sigma
<suapapa> 안들빌드 맞음
<suapapa> 어우 따분하겠다. ㅎㅎ
<HazE_> 진급하려면 들으래요.
<HazE_> 그래서 놀고 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<HazE_> 드래곤플라이트좀 해보려하니.. 자꾸 죽음.. ㅠㅠ
<suapapa> 핸드폰임?
<HazE_> 어플좀 잘 만들지..
<HazE_> 이건 PC요
<suapapa> 그런데 어떻게 IRC를 해요?
<HazE_> 웹아얄씨
<HazE_> 프리노드 웹...
<HazE_> 프리노드 좋음.. ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 요즘 모 기업에 강의 나가보면서 느낀게.. 너~무 막혀 있어서 할 수 있는게 없더라..
<HazE_> 그래도 어떻게든 하잖아요.. ㅎㅎ
<HazE_> 흐음..
<HazE_> adreno 문제로 어플 죽는군요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<suapapa> 요즘 크로미움이 아무때나 픽픽 죽는데 저만 그런가요? T-T (12.04 chromium-browser 패키지)
<suapapa> HazE_, 참 그리고,  윈도 유져라고 커밍아웃 하신 분이 데비안을 팔다니 ㅎㅎ :)
<DarkCircle_> 요새 크로미움 빌드 릴리즈 무진장 빨리 올라가던데
<DarkCircle_> 우분투는 어떤지요?
<suapapa> 버전 20.0.1132.47 Ubuntu 12.04 (144678)
<suapapa> 다가오는 구글헥페어 용으로 점자 변환기를 만들었어요
<suapapa> braille-printer.appspot.com
<suapapa> 여기서 해 볼 수 있음.
<HazE_> suapapa: 아.. 글픽카드가 이상한지.. 윈도가 부팅되다 죽어요.
<DarkCircle_> 헐 전 23.0.1271.26 (...)
<DarkCircle_> (우분투가 아니라서?)
<suapapa> 이게 옛날 버젼인가요?
<suapapa> ppa를 써야 하나?
<HazE_> 3D쪽 올라가면서 죽는 것 같은데..
<HazE_> 그래서 리눅 까니 동작해서 리눅 설치..
<HazE_> 3d 가속 키면 부팅 안하는 듯 해요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 네 옛날 버전인듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 제가 얼마전까지만 해도봤던 버전이 21.x ... 였던거 같은데
<JSTae76> Hi
<laen0k___> set term_charset utf-8
<JSTae76> Hi
<markers> 혹시 안 주무시는분 계시나요 'ㅅ'?
<JSTae76> Hi
<JSTae76> Markers: Me
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<markers> 혹시 리눅스에서 GUI 프로그래밍 할려면 멀 알아야 되는지 아세요?ㅋ
<JSTae76> markers: Gnome기반은 GTK+, KDE기반은 QT
<markers> GTK가 검색해보니 김프 툴킷 이라고 나오네요 ;ㅁ;
<markers> 진짜 딱 그림만 그려주는건가 -ㄱ;;
<Seony> markers: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<markers> Seony님 감사합니다. 이번에 MFC 배우게 되면서 리눅스에는 왜 이런게 없나 싶어서 검색하고 있었는데 따로 나오질 않아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<JSTae76> Markers, 참고로 GTK+, QT모두 C/C++를 기반으로 하는 라이브러리에요
<JSTae76> 오늘은 정말 기분이 좋네요 :)
<markers> 그럼 그걸로 작성한 코드가 윈도우에서도 동작 해요 ?
<JSTae76> Markers, 아니요
<markers> MFC도 따지고 보면 C/C++이잖아요? win32 API 사용해서 그런가; 이거 때문에 그런건가 -ㄱ
<JSTae76> 드디어 'Apple MBP 15" 고급형 CTO'가 '배송 준비'상태에 들어갔네요 빠르면 오늘 밤, 늦으면 내일 아침에 출고가 될것같군요
<JSTae76> Markers: 'MFC'는 'Windows API'를 기반으로 하는 기능 클래스이라서 호환이 되지 않아요..ㅋㅋ
<markers> 흠..
<markers> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3268 윈도우에서 GTK 라이브러리만 있으면 GTK 가 실행이 되는듯???
<JSTae76> 엄..그런가요;; 전 잘 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> Markers, EFL 툴킷같은 녀석도 추천합니다 :)
<markers> 요새 취업준비는 안하고 학교 공부하면서 먼가를 계속 비교하게 되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ;
<JSTae76> MS Windows / Linux / OS X..등등 여러 플랫폼을 지원하는 프로그래밍 언어라서..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> markers: http://www.slideshare.net/daumdna/efl-14728722?fb_action_ids=121639337987383&fb_action_types=slideshare%3Aview&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=10150872971651587&code=AQBkqVKMvQsmg6-1g1XhQAtf4WFAJVxLL8nngjSdmMd7_7dHQw0pYVLfufrpdBqbDNNTvldt--5QxPFK8SZuSVTKeDOBW4Zbr4gog8sXGVZHRW1K0b_YTmIyXVXj-ooiLCPwVTwRtDOqF9Uq_xtyvcmzkPgEY8eX9wZXAYjYSiPzqUme61LFyBxx3jRPdfMMfwLNj90fZEhD9DIxd0OkXVQK#_=_
<JSTae76> Daum DevON 2012 행사자료인데.. 참고해보세요
<markers> 오 이런것도 아시다니 대단...
<JSTae76> 오랜만에 막 하는 개발이 아닌 기획하여 하는 개발을 하려고하니 두근두근거리네요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 자세한 정보는 저의 Facebook 게시글 참조 :)
<markers> EFL 근데 정확히 머하는거죠 -_-?;;
<markers> 봐도 모르겟네 ㄷㄷ
<JSTae76> markers: 프로그래밍 툴킷인데 일종의 라이브러리식 언어라 생각하시면 되겠습니다.. 크로스플랫폼 빌드가 가능하다는게 최대장점ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 이만 모바일로.. :)
<Seony> 저 링크 따라가니까 정성태군 페북 아이디로 글을 남기는 게 가능하네요.
<DarkCircle_> 음 저기 EFL 발표한거
<DarkCircle_> ...
<DarkCircle_> 제가 해보라고 추천해서 저분이 발표하신것.
<DarkCircle_> 저분이 저 내용을 그놈 세미나에서 비슷하게 처음 발표했는데
<DarkCircle_> 내용이 좋아서 저런데에서 발표하면 좋을 것 같다고 해서 기업체 대표로 가서 발표했습니다
<DarkCircle_> 아마 삼성전자 대표겠죠?
<DarkCircle_> 사실 원래 계획대로라면 래스터맨이 깜짝 출현하는건데 시간관계상 그게 좀 힘들어보이긴 할것 같더라고요
<DarkCircle_> 출현 -> 출연
<pgonee> 리눅스 민트 사용해신분 계신가요~~
<Seony> 이번 나가수에서 윤하가 부른 I don't care는 정말 편곡 무쟈게 마음에 드네요..
<JSTae76> Hi
<Seony> 혹시 jQuery 하시는 분 계세요?
<twinsenx> 우분투 포럼에 draco님 프로파일에 webmaster, jquery 라고 있던데.. freenode에도 hanirc에도 부재중이신 듯 하옵니다. 엘레파츠 사이트 관리하셨던가 암튼 잘 기억이.. (저랑은 전혀 모르는 분;;; 저랑 같은 모델 스마트폰 htc 디자이어를 쓰시며... 좌표상 약 350km 떨어진 곳에 거주하시는 듯)
<Seony> 정보 감사합니다.
<twinsenx> ㅠ.ㅠ 아흑 OTP 리브레오피스 임프레스 프리젠테이션 파일 마무리 하기 뎡말 싫... 그래도 쏴장님 귀욤을 받으려면 어쩔;;
<kims> hi
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘은 아침부터 비가 내리는군요.
<samahui> 저녁에 완전 추워질듯하네요
<razGon_web> 광주는 비가 내리다 말다가 합니다.
<razGon_web> 조금만 올듯합니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 기운은 우중충
<samahui> 네 서울은 어제 오후부터 우중충 하더니
<samahui> 새벽부터 지금까지 계속 비가 내리네요
<samahui> 날씨 많이 추워질듯해요. 아침기온이 15.2도인데 낮 최고기온이 15도라네요 ^^;;
<Seony> 휴... 여긴 덥습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 아... 추운날씨 진짜 그립네요...
<Seony> 쌀쌀한 날씨 무쟈게 좋아하는데..
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 들어오세요
<samahui> 쌀쌀하니 좋습니다 ^^
<razGon_web> 대륙만 가도 다 그렇게 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> 본토로 가세요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> LA도 따뜻하다지만 춥다던데.
<samahui> 그러고보니
<samahui> 하와이가 남반구이죠? 그럼 겨울과 여름이 우리나라와 반대겠군요
<Seony> 아뇨 북반구에요
<samahui> 점점 더 더워지시는건가요?
<samahui> 잉?
<samahui> 그래요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하와이를 못가봐서
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 위치를 모르네요
<Seony> 대략 멕시코랑 같은 선에 있네요
<samahui> 대충 태평양 저 아래 있다는 정도로 알고있습니다
<samahui> 아 그럼 거의 적도에 가깝군요
<samahui> 계절이랑 상관없이 덥겠네요
<Seony> 네. 겨울에는 시원해요.
<samahui> 겨울에 시원하다니... 신세계네요
<Seony> 밤에도 시원하고..
<samahui> 전 감기 다 나아가는데요 쌀쌀하니 춥습니다.
<samahui> 원래 열이 많은 체질인데 감기한번 앓았더니
<samahui> 춥네요
<samahui> 출근해서 냉장고를 열어보니... 케익이 있더군요.
<samahui> 냉큼 한조각 잘라서 우유와 함께 들고 내자리로 와 한입 음미하고 있는데...
<samahui> 울 대리가 하는말이 그거 이사님이 넣어놓으신건데요....
<razGon_web> 유통기한
<razGon_web> ??
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 케익사러 가야겠습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 다녀오세요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 다녀올께요
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아... 나가수 윤하가 부른 I don't care 진짜 편곡 너무 잘해서 노래 너무 좋은데요...
<Seony> 제가 케이팝 안듣고 메탈만 고집하는 메탈빠거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 그것보다 그전에 이정이 부른 말리꽃이 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 아돈케어는 방송에서는 약간 산만했다는 느낌이 강했어요. 불협화음도 약간 느껴졌어요.
<razGon_web> 원곡에 대한 잔상이 있어서 일까요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 원곡을 들어본 적이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 2ne1이라고 아이돌거에요.
<Seony> 네. 누구 노래인지는 방송 보고 알았어요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 원곡이 정말 좋습니다. 중독성이 있어서요.
<Seony> 후렴구에서 변박 만든 것도 정말 기발했고, 기타 리프나 곡 구성이 너무 맘에 들어요
<Seony> 변박이 있을 거라고는 정말 생각도 못했거든요..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 4shared.com
<Seony> 4/4 박자에서 갑자기 3/4 정도로 바뀌거든요...
<razGon_web> 여기에서 들으시면 됩니다. 다운도 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 오호...
<Seony> 오... 감사합니다. 저기서 찾아봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 어디서 받는지 몰라서 동영상에서 음성만 뽑아냈는데, 음질이 영 별로였거든요
<razGon_web> 안드로이드앱도 있습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 근데 애플은 없다는...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 회원가입 해야하나봐요?
<Seony> 이거 4shared.com 혹시 한국분이 만드신 사이트 아닌가요?
<Seony> 아,... 거긴 9to5share.com인구ㅏ..
<razGon_web> 아.. 그냥 이메일과 아이디 적으면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 아마도 제 mp3-box에 있는데 못찾겟어서요.
<Seony> 네. 그냥 가입해서 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 케익사왔습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 고로 남은 케익 오늘 다 먹어버릴겁니다 췻
<samahui> 그나저나 파리바게트는 일찍 여는군요
<samahui> 문 안열었음 어쩌나 했는데
<samahui> 다행이 잘 넘어갈듯...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-17
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아......안드로이드 디벨로퍼 사이트는 정말 똥이네........
<JSTqe76_MBroken> Hi
<DarkCircle_> 개발자 커뮤니티 몇군데 보면 맥부기정도로 관리 잘 되는 곳이 썩 많지가 않은듯하네요
<DarkCircle_> 네이버에 있어서 좀 별로긴 하지만
<JSTqe76_MBroken> 아오
<JSTqe76_MBroken> 이놈의 보안정책
<JSTqe76_MBroken> 오늘도 배달을 못 받았네요..
<markers> 음 계시는분 없겟군요. 혹시나 있으신분들 답변좀 부탁드릴게요 :D 리눅스 커널에서 출력창에 지나간 메시지들이 화면에 보이지 않는 상태에서 위로 올려서 보는 방법이 Shift + page_up 버튼 말고 다른방법이 있을까요? Shift + 위로 화살표 버튼을 눌러봣는데 문자가 적히게 되네요
<markers> Shift + page_up 버튼 으로 올려보면 페이지 단위로 쭉 한 화면씩 올라가서 ... 라인 단위로 화면이 올라갔으면 좋겠는데 어떻게 해야되는지 몰라서 여쭈어보게 되네요 ㅎㅎ;
<suapapa> 마우스 스크롤 -n-
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ....키..키보드로...
<suapapa> 헤.. 몰라요.
<suapapa> 오오 제 터미널에서는 C+S+up/down으로 한줄 단위 스크롤이 되네요
<suapapa> 상하 키는 넘패드에 있는 상하(2,8) 로만 되구요
<DarkCircle_> 그런 신기한 방법이 있었다니!
<am0c> dma?
<am0c> markers: dmesg 명령을 쓰세염
<am0c> markers: dmesg | less
<am0c> 부팅 전의 메시지를 보려면 /var/log/kern*  파일을 보시구요
<am0c> (즉슨, 이전 부트 메시지)
<am0c> 그리고 커널 메시지가 아니라 평소 콘솔 메시지를 보고자 하신 것이라면, 명령어 처음 입력시 tee 명령어를 써서
<am0c> 파일에 동시에 기록하도록 하세유
<AEBBo> 저기요
<AEBBo> 계시는분?
<AEBBo> 질문좀하려는데...
<AEBBo> 질문좀 할게요
<AEBBo> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<AEBBo> 우분투에서 터미널에서 옳은 비번을쳐도
<AEBBo> 안되는데 해결법 아시는분 있으시나요?
<shriekout> 옳은 비번을 안 치신거겠죠?
<AEBBo> 그래서 새로
<AEBBo> 포맷을 해서 했더니 안되더군요
<AEBBo> 물론 가상머신입니다
<AEBBo> 그런데 GUI에서 비번치는것에는
<AEBBo> 잘되더군요
<AEBBo> 왜그런지 모르겠습니다...
<AEBBo> 혹시나해서 우분투 처음설치때 터미널에서 해야하는것좀 말씀해주시면 안되나요?
<JSTae76> Hi
<AEBBo> 안녕하세에ㅛ
<AEBBo> 세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Hi
<AEBBo> 저기요
<AEBBo> 질문할게있는데
<AEBBo> 대답해주실분없나요?
<cartes9> 잘 모를수도 있지만 들어볼게요.
<AEBBo> 잠시만요
<AEBBo> 질문올렸는데
<AEBBo> 링크해드리는게 빠를거같네요
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 질문하시고 위에 규칙을 읽어보세요
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23047
<AEBBo> 입니다
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 우분투는 루트 계정이 없어서 그렇게 입력하면 안될꺼에요.. "sudo su"라고 시도하세요
<AEBBo> 넵 잠시만요
<AEBBo> sudo su 라고만 치면되는건가요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<AEBBo> 아 여기서
<AEBBo> 비밀번호치면 안되요
<JSTae76> 왜요?
<AEBBo> gui에서만 되네에ㅛ
<cartes9> 어떻게 안되요?
<AEBBo> 저도모르겠어요
<JSTae76> 한번 시도해보세요
<AEBBo> 비밀번호가
<AEBBo> 틀렸다고해요
<AEBBo> 그래서 로그아웃해서 비밀번호치면
<AEBBo> 들어가져요
<JSTae76> 흠..
<cartes9> 비밀번호 치면 ******** 이렇게 안쳐지고
<cartes9> 그냥 되는건 아실테고;
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> 12.04에서는
<cartes9> 패스워드-쉐도우 기능땜시
<AEBBo> 잘되던데 10.04에서만 이렇네요..
<cartes9> 아 그럼 루트계정을 활성화시켜봐요
<autowiz03> 냐오옹...
<AEBBo> sudo passwd root 이렇게요?
<cartes9> 그렇게도 한번해보시구
<JSTae76> autowiz03, Mao..Mao..
<AEBBo> 해봤더니 비밀번호묻네요
<JSTae76> MBP가 오고잇다..핰핰
<autowiz03> sudo su - <엔터>
<AEBBo> 터미널에서 비밀번호 묻는건 다안되네요
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> Sorry, try again
<AEBBo> 이거만 반복되네요
<autowiz03> root 비밀번호를 따로 설정하신건가요?
<AEBBo> 아니요 계정비밀번호만
<AEBBo> 설정했습니다
<AEBBo> 그리고 묻는것도
<AEBBo> 계정비밀번호에요
<AEBBo> password for hj
<AEBBo> 이렇게 묻네요
<AEBBo> hj는 계정이름입니다
<autowiz03> 네 sudo 는 계정 비밀 번호를 넣는겁니다만... 계정 만들때
<cartes9> 아...
<autowiz03> 설치시 만든 계정인가요? 아니면 따로 만든 계정인가요?
<AEBBo> 설치시 만든 계정입니다
<autowiz03> sudoers 에 등록이 안되어 있을지도
<AEBBo> 그게뭔가요?
<JSTae76> Listen
<JSTae76> 터미널이 실행된 세션의 아이디의 비밀번호를 입력하세요 (sudo)
<JSTae76> 혹시 you are not sudoers라고 뜨진않나요?
<AEBBo> 잠시만요
<JSTae76> sudoers가 들어가는.메시지라는지..
<AEBBo> 명령어를 뭐를 해야하나요?
<JSTae76> sudo su
<AEBBo> sudoers 하고 listen은 알수없는 명령어라하네요
<AEBBo> 잠시만요
<AEBBo> 비밀번호를 묻네요
<JSTae76> 네..계정의 비밀번호응 입력하새요
<JSTae76> 님이 로그인하신
<AEBBo> 안되요
<AEBBo> 안들어가져요
<autowiz03> 고질적인 오타가 있으신건 아니시지요? 제 키보드는 shift + 특정숫자  + 특정숫자 (빨리 누르다보면 먼저것 눌린채로 눌리니깐)
<AEBBo> 비밀번호는 분명히 맞아요
<cartes9> 뭐라고 나오나요?
<autowiz03> 하니까 이상하게 키 하나가 더 들어가더군요
<AEBBo> sorry, try agagin이라고하네요
<AEBBo> 그래서 잘못쳤나해서
<AEBBo> 로그아웃을한후
<AEBBo> 로그인을해서
<AEBBo> 비밀번호를치면
<AEBBo> 들어가져요
<autowiz03> 루트 로그인은 당연히 안되실거고
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> vmware virtualbox
<AEBBo> 이거 두개쓰는데
<AEBBo> 둘다안되네요
<autowiz03> id 명령의 결과를 보여주세요
<AEBBo> uid=1000(hj) gid=1000(hj) 그룹들4(adm), 20(dialout),
<AEBBo> 24(cdrom), 46(plugdev),105(lpadmin), 119(admin), 122(sambashare), 100(hj)
<AEBBo> 라고 하네요
<AEBBo> 혹시 원격 되시나요?
<AEBBo> 직접 보시는게 더 좋을거같아서요
<autowiz03> 원격이라면 어떤 원격을 해야 할까요...
<autowiz03> 윈도우즈??
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> 님이 원하시는
<AEBBo> 방법으로 하시면되요
<autowiz03> vmware 에보면
<autowiz03> vnc 설정하는게 있을거에요
<AEBBo> 저기 지금은 virtualbox에요
<autowiz03> 그게 가장 편할듯하네요
<AEBBo> 잠시만요
<AEBBo> 공유가 되는지 볼게요
<autowiz03> vb 도 뭔가 있을텐데
<AEBBo> vmwareplayer인데
<AEBBo> vnc가 안될거에요
<AEBBo> 안되네요
<autowiz03> virtaul box 설정에서
<autowiz03> 디스플레이 항목에서
<autowiz03> 원격 디스플레이 탭이 있을거에요
<AEBBo> 네
<AEBBo> 네 있어요
<AEBBo> 활성화 시켰어요
<autowiz03> 포트가 충돌 할 수 있으니 포트를 수동으로 지정해주세요
<AEBBo> 네
<autowiz03> 공유기 사용중이시면 공유기에도 포트포워딩 설정을 해주셔야 합니다... 갈길이 뭐네요
<AEBBo> 할줄알아요
<AEBBo> 했어요
<AEBBo> ip불려드릴가요?
<autowiz03> 넹
<AEBBo> 115.137.60.162입니다
<AEBBo> 포트는 9450입니다
<AEBBo> 연결됬나요?
<autowiz03> 여결 했습니다.
<AEBBo> 연결됬네요
<AEBBo> 비밀번호는 root입니다
<AEBBo> 넵
<autowiz03> 잘 되는데요
<AEBBo> 잠시만요..
<AEBBo> ..
<AEBBo> 잘되네요..
<AEBBo> 할말이없네요
<AEBBo> 제가할땐 안되던데
<autowiz03> 저도 가끔 작업하다보면
<AEBBo> 님이할땐 되네요
<autowiz03> 이비번이 뭔 비번인가 싶고 그렇습니다.
<AEBBo> 님이 하신건 뭐였나요?
<autowiz03> 그냥
<autowiz03> sudo ls
<autowiz03> sudo id
<autowiz03> sudo su 상태는 루트이기때문에
<AEBBo> 어라
<autowiz03> 그상태에서 sudo 를 사용할려고 하면 root 계정의 비번을 물어보게 됨으로 에러가 발생하였을거에요
<AEBBo> 잠시만
<AEBBo> 다시연결해보세요
<AEBBo> 또이러네요
<AEBBo> 재붓하니
<AEBBo> 일종의 버그인가요?
<autowiz03> 입력하실때 뭔가 붙여넣기 하시는건가요?
<AEBBo> 아니요 직접타이핑해요
<autowiz03> password 입력 프롬프트가 뜨기전에 비밀번호가 입력되는듯한 느낌이었는데요
<AEBBo> 다시 재붓한후
<autowiz03> 제일 처음에보면
<AEBBo> 원격으로 봐주세요
<AEBBo> 네
<autowiz03> 비밀번호는 밖으로 타이핑된게 안보여야 되는데
<autowiz03> "root" 라고 나와있지요
<AEBBo> 12.04쓸때도 저렇게 해서
<AEBBo> 잘되더군요
<AEBBo> 그래서 10.04때도 그렇게 한거구요
<autowiz03> 메모장 같은곳에
<AEBBo> 재붓한후
<autowiz03> 타이핑 테스트를 한번 해보세요
<AEBBo> 함해볼게요
<autowiz03> 가끔 엔터라던가 다른키가 입력될때가 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 상하이. > 인천까지 비행기타고 오고 세관통과하는데 얼마걸릴까요?
<AEBBo> 지금 원격연결하고
<AEBBo> 보기만 해주세요
<AEBBo> sudo ls친후
<AEBBo> 가만히 있어야하나요?
<autowiz03> 비번 묻는 프롬프트만 뜨면 되는데요
<AEBBo> 그상황에서
<AEBBo> 엔터누르면
<AEBBo> 타이핑하면
<AEBBo> 타이핑한대로 나와요
<autowiz03> sudo ls <엔터> <프롬프트 뜸> pass입력 <엔터> <끝>
<AEBBo> sudo ls
<AEBBo> 엔터
<AEBBo> root
<AEBBo> 엔터
<AEBBo> 일케인가요?
<autowiz03> 네
<AEBBo> 원격으로
<AEBBo> 하는거 봐주세요
<AEBBo> 어쩌면
<AEBBo> 습관에서 문제가 있는걸지도 모르겠네요
<AEBBo> 님이 비번치면 비번이 안뜨는데
<AEBBo> 뭐 누르고 하나요?
<JSTae76> 저기..
<JSTae76> (JSTae76) 상하이. > 인천까지 비행기타고 오고 세관통과하는데 얼마걸릴까요?
<AEBBo> 네?
<AEBBo> 얼마안걸리지 않을까요?
<autowiz03> 엔터를 한번 더치시거나 앤터가 한번더 입력되는거 같네요
<JSTae76> 몇시간정도..ㅠㅠ?
<AEBBo> 세관은
<autowiz03> 한 열번만 같이 쳐보시죵~
<autowiz03> 메모장에
<AEBBo> 네
<JSTae76> 한 6시간이면 떡치겟죠??
<AEBBo> 일케 하는거 맞나요?
<JSTae76> 세관통과하고..등등
<autowiz03> AEBBo 님 : 저기 hj : _ 에서 "root" 치시기 직전에
<autowiz03> 엔터누르시는거 아니신가요?
<autowiz03> 아니면 자동으로 입력이되는건가요?
<AEBBo> 왜 님은 되구 전안되는걸까요?
<autowiz03> 다음줄로 넘어가는데요 자꾸
<autowiz03> hj : 바로 뒤에서 그냥 root 입력해야하는데 자꾸 다음줄로 넘어가네요.
<AEBBo> password for hj :여기다가
<AEBBo> root치나요?
<AEBBo> 엔터안누르구여?
<autowiz03> 네네
<AEBBo> 헐
<AEBBo> 내가 바보였어...
<AEBBo> 진짜 감사드려요
<AEBBo> 제가 리눅스를
<AEBBo> 책으로배운게아니라
<AEBBo> 생기네요
<AEBBo> 이런경우가
<AEBBo> 진짜 고맙습니다
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 저는 그냥 배웠어요
<autowiz03> 네~ 수고하세용~~
<AEBBo> 넵
<AEBBo> 이제
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 그래서 지금은 리눅스 서버 관리 일도 하고있고..ㅋㅋ
<AEBBo> 안드로이드 포팅을
<AEBBo> 할수있겠네요
<AEBBo> 아항
<AEBBo> 어쨋든 진짜 감사드려요
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 리눅스는 막 써보세요
<AEBBo> 네 그게 젤좋은 방법인거 같네요
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 그리고 제가 아까 규칙을 읽어보라고한게 이 IRC CHAT은 왠만하면 도움을 요청하는 언급을 자제하고 있어요
<AEBBo> 제가 3일동안 골치를 썩였던 문제라
<AEBBo> 너무급했네요
<JSTae76> AEBBo, 막쓰다보면 저처럼 리눅스 시스템 / 서버관리일을..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<AEBBo> 제가 고3인데
<JSTae76> 오..형
<AEBBo> 진로를 그쪽으로 해볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저는 중학교 3학년:
<AEBBo> 하라는 공부는 안하고 컴퓨터만 하고있네요
<JSTae76> 저도..
<JSTae76> 공부는 ㄱ뿔 MBP만 닥치고 기다리는.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<AEBBo> vmware player하고
<AEBBo> virtual box둘중에 뭐가 더 좋을까요?
<AEBBo> 하나는 지워야 될거같네요
<JSTae76> 개인적으로 VirtualBOX 추천
<AEBBo> 말놓을가요?
<JSTae76> 흠.. 이 채널은 공적이다 보니
<JSTae76> 카톡, JSTae76
<JSTae76> 또는 귓말
<AEBBo> 그런데 서버관리일을 중3이 하는건가요?
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> Linux System-Server ADMIN / Web Developer
<JSTae76> 이자 코더..
<AEBBo> 넵
<c-bang> 안녕하세요 공지글 읽고 바로 질문 드립니다 우분투는 사양이 낮아 깔지 못하고 크런치뱅 리눅스 설치중인데요
<c-bang> 링크에 분과 동일하게 그래픽 드라이버를 잡지 못하는 상태입니다. 혹시 도움 주실 수 있는 분, 야심한 시각이지만 있으신가 해서 여쭤봅니다 링크: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=19392
<DarkCircle_> uname -a 해보세요
<c-bang> 헛 이렇게 야심한 시간에 계시네요
<c-bang> Linux brianp3 2.6.32-5-686 #1 smp mon jan 16 16:04:25 UTC 2012 i686 Gnu/Linux 라고 나오네요
<DarkCircle_> 그래픽 카드는 어떤걸 쓰시나요?
<c-bang> 추가로 링크드린 분과 동일한 기종의 노트북을 사용하고 있습니다.
<c-bang> 후지쯔 s6110입니당
<c-bang> 그래픽카드가...검색해봐야겠네요 잠시만요
<DarkCircle_> 915 칩셋이네요
<DarkCircle_> 흠
<c-bang> Intel Extreme Graphics Shared video memory (UMA) - 검색결과는 이렇게 나오네요 정확히는
<c-bang> 아
<c-bang> 넵 ^^;
<DarkCircle_> 드라이버를 못잡는게 아니라 따로 설치하셔야 합니다.
<c-bang> 어디서 드라이버를 찾아서 설치해야할지 잘 모르겠네요.. 도움 부탁 드립니다
<DarkCircle_> ubuntu i915 driver로 검색해보세요
<c-bang> 제가 지금 설치중인 리눅스가 크런치뱅 리눅스 인데  우분투로 검색해도 괜찮을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 아차 그걸 실수했군요 (...)
<DarkCircle_> 크런치뱅이면 yum 기반인가요?
<DarkCircle_> debian gnu/linux 기반이네요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 방식은 아마 똑같을겁니다. 기본적으로 데비안 기반이면 데비안 repo와 주기적으로 싱크를 해주니까요.
<DarkCircle_> 확실친 않지만 현재 크런치 뱅이 독립 repo를 사용하는게 아니라면 가능할 확률이 높습니다.
<c-bang> 도움말씀 감사합니다. 관련 검색 결과를 살펴보고 드라이버 설치 시도해보겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 우울한 하루군요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 잉? 애요?
<Seony> 왜요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-18
<razGon_web_> 그냥 내일이 토요일이였으면 하는데 아직도 목요일이고.
<razGon_web_> 몸은 마니 피곤하고...ㅠ
<razGon_web_> 그렇습니다.
<razGon_web_> 가을 타나봐요.
<razGon_web_> 아마도 저는 하와이 가야 할듯.ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아... 여기는 화산 터진 것 대문에 아직도 더워요
<Seony> 밤에는 좀 춥고...
<razGon_web_> 하와이가서 살고 싶어도 라이센스가 날아가서리...
<razGon_web_> 10여년동안 쌓아논거라서 버리기 힘들어요.
<HazE__> hi
<pgonee> 안녕하세요.
<HazE__> 안녕하세요~
<HazE__> 조용하네..
<HazE__> =.=
<sungyo> ↗Ha ↘ee
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ.. 저번주부터 아얄씨 하기 시작했는데 대부분 채널들이 조용하던데.. 원래 그런가여 ..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 일하시면서 하시는분들이 많으셔서 그러신거 같아요.
<sungyo> 중간에 시간 되시고, 흥미거리가 되는 주제가 생기면 갑자기 잠수함에서 막들 나오시죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<pgonee> 아하 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 질문거리 올려놓으면 걔중에 답변하실수 있으신분들이 답변도 해주시고 그래요,.
<sungyo> '플라즈마 엑티브 3나왔네요?'
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23048
<sungyo> 가령 요렇게 올려놓으면... 관심있는 분들 나타나셔서 이야기도 같이 하구요, 지금은 한창 다들 일하는 시간대라 조용한듯 하네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pgonee> 그렇군여 ㅎㅎ 아 지금 시간대가 점심먹구 한창 일시작할때군요. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 다크서클이나 yemharc 이런분들도 직장생활하시고 계시고...
<sungyo> raGon님께서도 사무실에서 IRC켜놓으시고선 일보시거든요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 지금 접속하고 계신분들중에 제가 아는 분들은 저분들만 보이네요.
<sungyo> superTux, 이건....슈퍼마리오를 복사해놓은듯 하네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HazE__> 흐음.. 저 장치는 어떤걸까요.
<sungyo> 플라즈마 엑티브 말씀이신가요...?
<HazE__> 네.
<HazE__> 뭐.. 사고싶어도 돈이 없군. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2011> 앗 헤즈님이시당
<HazE__> 하이용~
<autowiz2011> 완전 오랜만에 뵈어용~
<HazE__> =.=
<HazE__> 그제 왔었는데..
<sungyo> kde에서 만든, 터치기반의 오픈소스 플렛폼인데
<HazE__> 어제는 안왔어요.
<sungyo> 기존의 슬레이트pc에도 설치가 되는거같아요.
<HazE__> 아흥.. 이래서 총각때가 좋은건가. ㅡ.ㅡ
<sungyo> 오오, 결혼하셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<HazE__> ㅠㅠ
<HazE__> 흐음..
<autowiz2011> 좋으시면서... 결혼하고 싶어도 못하는 저도 있는데요 T.T
<HazE__> 브라우저 바꿔야겠군.
<HazE___> 하시면 되죠.
<HazE___> 왜 못하시고..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<autowiz2011> 여자들이 저를 싫어하는듯...
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 그럴...
<Haz3> 리가요..
<Haz3> 100번 만나면 한명정도는...
<Haz3> =.=
<autowiz2011> 100명만나다가 40대 될듯...
<Haz3> 39이에요? ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2011> 33이용
<Haz3> 일주일에 토/일
<Haz3> 하루에 오전/오후 만난다면..
<Haz3> 1주에 4명 만날 수 있고.
<autowiz2011> 1년 52주
<Haz3> 52*4
<Haz3> 충분하네요.
<autowiz2011> 와우 간단한데요 ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 33이면.. 뭐...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 내년에 결혼하시면 되겠어요.
<Haz3> 아흥.. 심심해
<Haz3> suapapa: 오늘도 수업하세요?
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 떡할배임?
<suapapa> 아뇨 하루짜리였어요.
<suapapa> 하루 땜빵 같은 느낌이었음
<Haz3> 아는 사람이 별로 없군요. =.=
<suapapa> 강사 힘들어요 잘? 해 주세요. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 저는 오늘이 마지막 교육..
<Haz3> 네.. 말없이 조용히 놀고있어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<suapapa> 역시 사람이 할 짓이 아닌듯. 개발자가 상팔자임
<Haz3> 난 BSP인데.
<Haz3> java 하고있음
<autowiz2011> 어느 파트 교육받으시는척하면서 농땡이 부리시는 중이세요?? ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 지금은 uml
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 6sigma 교육이네..
<Haz3> 귀찮음.. ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<suapapa> UML? 클래스 다이어그램 그리는 그런걸 6sigma에서 해요?
<Haz3> 그러게요.
<Haz3> SW 6sigma
<Haz3> 라서..
<Haz3> 분석 툴로 UML 도 보여주는 듯.
<suapapa> 뭐로 그려요? 손으로? 윈도용 SW?
<Haz3> 윈용 툴
<Haz3> 다담주에는 디바이스드라이버 심화 교육...
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 집에 가고싶다.
<Haz3> 셤보려면 책 다시 봐야하니..
<Haz3> 대충 듣는 중..
<Haz3> 대충 감만 만들고..
<Haz3> 저건 MDS에서 하네요..
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 냠냠
<Haz3> 떡할배
<Haz3> 심심해요.
<Duck_^^> ㅇㅇ
<Haz3> 놀아줘요.
<Duck_^^> (-_-)(_-_)(-_-)(_-_) 떼구르르...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 안드로이드 어플 개발이나 배워볼까.
<Duck_^^> 냠냠
<Duck_^^> 배우면...개발법 알려줘요
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 홈피도 살려야 하는데..
<Haz3> 귀찮네.
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 근데...헤즈옹 G가 중력을 못이기고 자유낙하했다던데 괜찮나요?
<Haz3> 모서리만 까졌어요.
<Duck_^^> 음...
<Haz3> 범퍼 끼면 괜찮을 듯..
<Duck_^^> 아이폰 사면 범퍼끼워야하나...
<Haz3> 돈주고 산게 아니라...
<Haz3> 맘은 안아퍼요.
<Duck_^^> 옹...
<Duck_^^> 좋은 회사다
<Haz3> 필드테스트용 개발시료임..
<Duck_^^> 우리회사도 필드테스트용으로 공장하나 안주나...
<Haz3> 하나 달라 그래요.. ㅋㅋ
<Duck_^^> 공장 하나 살 능력도 안되는 회사인데요. 뭘...
<Duck_^^> 가내수공업공장도 못사요
<Haz3> 집앞에 공장 써붙여요.
<Haz3> 오리네공장
<Duck_^^> 생각해보니 가내수공업 공장 하나 구입해서 그거 자동화시키면 되겠네요.
<Duck_^^> 어차피 공장자동화 하는 업체니까요
<Duck_^^> 문제는 사장을 어떻게 설득하냐는거네요. -ㅅ-;
<Haz3> 울 마눌님은...
<Haz3> 낯선사람 오면 문 안열어 주는 듯...
<Haz3> 카톡으로 택배 시켰냐고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 누가 문 두두려서 안열어줬다고.. =.=
<Duck_^^> 그거 물어보고 택배면 놔두고 가세요 해야해요
<Haz3> 경비실에 맡기겠죠.
<Duck_^^> 도를 아십니까? 이런 애들이나 전도하는 애들이면 귀찮아요
<Haz3> 양면테이프가 하도 안붙어서..
<Duck_^^> 아...손톱깍았더니 편하네
<Haz3> 양면테잎 접착 강화제 하나 샀음..
<Duck_^^> 믹스앤픽스?
<Haz3> 프라이머
<Duck_^^> 췟
<Haz3> +10 강 양면테잎 띄워야함..
<Haz3> 교육이 4일째 되니
<Haz3> 다들 놀고 잇음..
<Haz3> =.=
<Duck_^^> 냠냠
<Haz3> 차에 샤크안테나 달려고 했는데..
<Haz3> 썬루프 있어서.. 자석으로 안붙고..
<Duck_^^> 달지마세요 그거 달아봤자 뭐...
<Haz3> 안테나 밑이 고무라...
<Haz3> 양면테잎 잘 안붙고..
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 장난감임...
<Haz3> 3000만원짜뤼 장난감.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 나도 차 바꿔야하는데
<Haz3> 전에 후방카메라도 달았음. ㅡ.ㅡv
<Duck_^^> 통장 잔고는 0원
<Haz3> 샤크를 달아야 선정리 하는데..
<Duck_^^> 근데 나가야 할 돈은 가득....
<Haz3> 들어오는 돈은 잇는 것 같은데..
<Haz3> 내 지갑은.. 현금이 없음. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 현금 안주고 카드 쓰라면서
<Haz3> 많이 쓰면 뭐라하고. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Duck_^^> 저도 좀 하고 싶은데 차 좀 꾸미려면 두시간정도 여유가 있어야하는데 그게 안되요 ㅠㅠ
<Duck_^^> Haz3: 현금으로하면 할인해준다고 꼬셔봐요
<Haz3> 지하주차장 있으면...
<Haz3> 밤에라도 가서 하면 되는데.
<Duck_^^> 울집은 지하주차장 없는 집...
<Haz3> 지상이라.. 해지면 껌껌..
<Duck_^^> 다음엔 꼭 지하주차장 있는곳으로 이사가고 싶어요
<Haz3> 저도..
<Haz3> 근데 여의도에는 지하주차장 있는 아파트가 없..
<autowiz2011> 땅굴 하나 뚫으시죵 ...
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 네비 매립도 해야하는데..
<Duck_^^> 저 가봐야겠네요. 갑자기 콜와서...이건 뭐 티켓다방도 아니고...
<Duck_^^> 다음에 봐용
<Duck_^^> =3=33
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ/ 뱌뱌
<Haz3> am0c: 핑
<Haz3> DarkCircle_: 핑
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<DarkCircle_> 꾸웱.
<DarkCircle_> \-ㅠ-/ 외계인 침공이다!!!
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 턱썩.
<Haz3> 털썩..
<DarkCircle_> 그 식스시그마인가 뭔가는 끝났나요?
<Haz3> 아식 수업중이에요.
<DarkCircle_> 듣고 보면 사실 별 내용 없을거 같은데 -.-
<Haz3> 글쵸.
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 시간 참 안가네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 내일이면 금요일이군요.
<samahui> 전 시간 참 빨리 가는거 같은데요
<samahui> 급한 프로젝트도 있는데 다 못해서 암담하네요. 그상태로 오늘 저녁에는 오랜만에 보기로한 친구도 있어서 나가야될듯한데 ㅜㅜ 걱정입니다.
<DarkCircle_> Duck_^^ / 건들
<DarkCircle_> 헐 오리옹이 프리노드에 -0-
<Haz3> 냠냠
<Haz3> 교육받느라.. 시간 안가요.
<Haz3> 시간 안가서..
<Haz3> 채팅하고.
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> samahui: 여잔가요?
<Haz3_> 냠냠
<Haz3_> 아흥.. 심심해..
<Haz3_> 수업은 끝났고..
<Haz3_> 교육설문해야해서 대기중.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3_> 떱..
<DarkCircle_> 강사님께 애교드립 하는 시간 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 강사님 멋쪄요~ 사릉해요~ *-_-*
<DarkCircle_> (먼먼산)
<Haz3_> 뭐.. 애교드립해서 좋을게 없어서...
<Haz3_> 냠냠
<Haz3_> 얼른 집에가서 양면테이프 강화하고 싶다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 객관식이겠죠(..)
<DarkCircle_> 1,2,3,4,5 놓고 아주 좋음부터 좋지 않음까진가 =3
<autowiz2011> 애교 드립하면 , 반찬 부스터라던가 아이템 나오는거 아닌가요?
<Haz3_> 양면테이프를 강화했습니다. (+1)
<Haz3_> 양면테이프를 강화했습니다. (+2)
<Haz3_> 양면테이프를 강화했습니다. (+3)
<Haz3_> 양면테이프를 강화했습니다. (+4)
<Haz3_> 양면테이프 강화에 실패하였습니다.
<Haz3_> 털썩 Orz
<Haz3_> 강화제라는거 있는 줄 모르고..
<Haz3_> 양면테이프 잔뜩 사서...
<Haz3_> 마눌님한테 맨날 양면테이프만 사냐고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz2011> 두분 손바닥 사이에 양면테잎을...
<autowiz2011> (떨어지지 않아요... 아힝)
<DarkCircle_> 단백질 결합 막 이런거 일어나려나 -ㅅ-
<Haz3_> 냠냠.
<Haz3_> 설문 끝..
<Haz3_> 이제 집에 가요~
<Haz3> 아흥.. 배고프다.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2011> 저도
<autowiz2011> 배가 출출하네요 점심이 부실했었나...
<autowiz2011> 뭔가 먹어야 겠음...
<Haz3> 집에 가는 길에.. 버거왕 먹을까..
<Haz3> 그런거 먹으면 마눌님 싫어하는데.. ㅡ.,ㅡ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 퇴근~
<autowiz2011> 수고요
<samahui> 벌써 퇴근 하시는 분들이 계시는군요
<samahui> 부럽습니다 ㅜㅜ
<pgonee_> 퇴근하고싶네요
<pgonee_> 엉엉
<kkimlabs> 쩝
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 드디어 액세서리 수령..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 액세서리 받기가 힘들었네요..ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 'ㅂ'
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-19
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<jyp> 안녕하세요
<pgonee> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<Duck_^^> 음음
<Seony> 음... 자바스크립트에서 input text의 내용을 모두 지웠을 때 이벤트를 발생시킬 수 잇을까요? 아시는 분 계세요?
<Seony> 내용을 넣었을 때 이벤트 발생은 쉬운데, 내용을 모두 지웠을 때는 생각대로 작동이 안되네요...
<markers> input box에
<markers> 넣었다가 지웠을때 말인가용?
<Seony> 네.
<markers> 내용 있었는데 지웠을때?? 아니면 처음부터 없을경우 체크?
<Seony> 내용을 넣었을 때 A라는 이벤트를 발생시킨다면, 내용을 모두 지웠을 때는 B라는 이벤트를 발생시키고 싶거든요..
<markers> 음 그거 그 머지 -_- 정규표현식으로 비교해서 맞게끔되면 이벤트 발생시키면 될거 같은데요.
<Seony> 그냥 단순하게 if (val != null) 이랑 else로 했거든요...
<Seony> if는 제대로 되는데, else가 제대로 안되네요
<markers> input box에 ~~~~~ 내용이 있었는데 아무 내용이 없는거니깐 정규표현식으로 "" 이렇게 처리하면 될듯 싶은데
<Seony> 그러니까 그렇게 했는데 안되네요
<markers> 자바스크립트에서 null 이라는게 아마 흔히 말하는 없다 라는 표현이 아닐걸요?
<Seony> 그래서 if ((getVal === null) && (getVal === '')) 라고도 넣어줘봤어요ㅕ
<Seony> 음... 글자의 길이를 따서 해봐야겠네요
<markers> http://hiteks.tistory.com/entry/JavaScript-%EC%A0%95%EA%B7%9C%ED%91%9C%ED%98%84%EC%8B%9D%EA%B3%BC-RegExp
<markers> 여기보면 RegExp 메소드 부분에
<markers> 정규표현식으로 문자열 처리하고 re.test(str) 이렇게 해서 맞는지 체크하네요
<Seony> 네 링크 감사합니다. 근데 제가 하려는건, input 안의 내용은 전혀 중요하지 않아요.
<Seony> 그냥 글자가 있느냐 없느냐일뿐...
<markers> 그러니깐 글자 없는 ""으로 처리.
<markers> ""이 아니구나 아무문자 없는게 있었는데 가물가물하네;
<Seony> 그냥 ""로 처리하면 제가 위에 붙인대로도 작동해야겠죠...
<markers> 저번학기때 시험쳤던 내용이엇는데 ㅎㅎ;; 잠시만요
<markers> 정규표현식이 쥐약이라서 ㅠㅠ
<markers> 혹시 알파벳이나 숫자 의외의 문자가 들어와도 되나요?
<Seony> 숫자만 받게 해놨어요
<markers> 공백문자도 들어가나요? 그럼?
<markers> 숫자만이니 안될려나
<Seony> 숫자만 받아요
<markers> var t = //;    var str = "12315154";   if(t.test(str) ~~~~ 이런식으로 하면 될거 같기도 한데 돌려보지를 않아서 ㅎㅎㅎ;
<markers> 수업자료를 다시 들춰보니 그냥 어떤 문자가 들어올때만 체크해놓은거만 있네요 없을경우는 없네 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 알아서 해결해볼께요
<markers> Seony님 말씀대로 갯수체크해서 하는게 나을거 같아요 저거 안된다면 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 배운 부분인데 도움이 안되서 안타깝네요 ㅠ
<markers> 아 MFC 배우는데 비주얼스튜디오가 너무 짜증이나넹 ㅠ
<markers> 혹시 하둡 실제로 써보신분 계신가요
<JSTae76> Hi
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<JSTae76^> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-20
<DoA> 안녕하세요
<DoA> 리눅스를 사용하다 보면 갑자기 명령어가 생각이 나지 않는 경우가 있는데
<DoA> 비슷한 역할을 하는 명령어가 있는지 확인하는 방법이 있을까요?
<DoA> ls /bin 이런식으로 찾는 것 말고 연관된것을 찾는 명령어가 있을까요?
<thetis> a
<thetis> ㅁㄴㄹ
<Seony> DoA: 비슷한 역할로 찾기는 좀 어려울 거구요, 알파벳으로 찾는 건 좀 쉽습니다.
<thetis> 안녕하세요
<thetis> 혼자있고싶습니다 모두 나가주세요
<thetis> ?!
<thetis> @옵
<Seony> thetis: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요
<DoA> 아... 이번에 리눅스마스터 실기를 보는데;;;
<DoA> 자꾸 명령어를 까먹네요 ㅋ
<DoA> 혹시 응시하신 분 계십니까?
<Seony> 음... 여기 채널에는 아마 아무도 안계실 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<thetis> #nick 망글
<thetis> @nick 망글
<DoA> 아 인터넷이 안되는게 이렇게 힘들줄 몰랐네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 잠시 외출합니다
<outlaw20> 안녕하세요
<outlaw20> 아무도 안 계시나요?
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<Seony> PHP로 이미지 만들어내는거 완전 노가다네요
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> DHL은 주5일근무제인데 오늘 새벽부터 일을 시작해서 오늘 9시에 최종 경유지에 도착해서 엄청 기대했는데..ㅋㅋ경유지까지 도착하고 파업했나봅니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph2> Seony: GD 로 이미지 만드나요?
<Seony> nymph2, ㅇㅇ 이런 식으로. http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-10-19at8.45.59PM.png
<Seony> 이거 같은 경우는 백그라운드를 이미 만들어놓은 상태에서 글씨만 바뀌는 식으로 했지만, 아예 바탕부터 전부 그려낼 수도 있어.
<Seony> http://www.honolulu-properties.com/images/bt_search.php 이런 식으로.
<Seony> 아 하긴 나보다 더 잘알겠구나 ㅎㅎ
<nymph2> 저런건 그냥 버튼에 CSS로..
<Seony> 이미지 위에 글씨만 div로 덮을려고 했는데, relative 주니까 생각대로 안되길래... 그냥 이미지로 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나랑 일하는 웹디자이너가 HTML을 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<nymph2> 왠만하면 GD는 않쓰는 방향으로... CPU자원을 너무 많이 잡아먹음.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서 이미지 만들어놓고 그걸 PNG로 저장해서 쓸려고...
<sungyo> 혹시 KELP 공개세미나 오시는분 계신가요...?
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=23068
<Seony> 북한이 임진각 타격한다는 소리를 했네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-21
<brian__> 공지글 읽고 바로 질문 드립니다. 크런치뱅 리눅스를 노트북에 설치중인데, 그래픽 드라이버 문제인지 외부 입력 화면을 통해서만 설치가 되고 있네요.
<brian__> 노트북 기종은 후지쯔S6110 그래픽 칩셋은 Intel Video Chipset 830MG 으로 확인했습니다. 혹시 도움 주실수 있으신분 확인 부탁 드리겠습니다.
<pgonee> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> hi
<mark___> 안녕하세용
<pgonee> 안녕하세요
<mark___> 여기 챗팅 주소 정확히 아시는분 있나요?  xchat으로 접속할려니 알수가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<pgonee> irc.ubuntu.com의 6667 포트구여
<pgonee> 채널은 ubuntu-ko에요ㅎㅎ
<mark___> 아하 ㅋ pgonee 감사합니다.
<brian__> 공지글 읽고 바로 질문 드립니다. 크런치뱅 리눅스를 노트북에 설치중인데, 그래픽 드라이버 문제인지 외부 입력 화면을 통해서만 설치가 되고 있네요.
<brian__> 노트북 기종은 후지쯔S6110 그래픽 칩셋은 Intel Video Chipset 830MG 으로 확인했습니다. 혹시 도움 주실수 있으신분 확인 부탁 드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 일단 우분투나 페도라 부팅씨디를 만드시고 그걸로 테스트 해보세요. 일단 다른 배포판에서 잘되는지 안되는지 먼저 확인을 해보시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<brian__> P3 노트북이라 다른 배포반이 좀 버거워서요~
<brian__> 다른 방법은없을까요?
<Seony> 아... 오래된 거군요... 그러면 아마 커널에서 오래된 드라이버가 삭제되서 생기는 문제일거라고 추측되는데요...
<Seony> 그러면, 데비안 네트워크 설치씨디용 이미지를 구하셔서 그걸로 부팅씨디를 만드시고 데비안으로 시도를 해보세요...
<brian__> 크런치뱅 리눅스도 데비안 기반으로 아는데..
<brian__> http://blogs.dailynews.com/click/2010/02/intel-82830-cgc-830m-graphics.html#comment-5079383
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 제가 말씀드리는 건 설치가 가능한 여러가지 배포판으로 시도를 해보라는 의도로 말씀드리는 거에요.
<brian__> 넵 알겠습니다 도움 감사 드립니다. 위에 링크는 제가 관련 자료를 찾다가 찾은 내용인데 아무래도 제가 지식이 짧아 내용 이해가 어렵네요..
<Seony> 네. 아마 여러가지 하시다보면 잘 되는게 하나쯤은 분명 잇을 거에요.
<markers_> 음 코분투에서 ichat으로 접속할려니 엄청 오래걸리군요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> cai_: 혹시 깨어있으시진 않죠? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 전 깨어있는..ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 영어 물어볼 게 좀 있어서요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 그럼 전.. 사라져보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 친구들은 내일 학교간다고 OTL 상태인데 저만 행복하네요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony. 그쪽은 아직 토요일인가요?
<Seony> 네
<JSTae76> Seony, 오오..역시나ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 국방부에서 안보 만화 대상을 수상했다는 작인데..별로 좋지 못한 만화 같습니다 : http://mpva.tistory.com/m/1523
<DarkCircle_> 좋은 만화인데요
<DarkCircle_> 아주 적나라한 현실임
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_, 그런가요?
<DarkCircle_> 전교조 선생들한테 북한을 배웠다면
<DarkCircle_> 뭔가 문제인듯?
<JSTae76> 음?
<DarkCircle_> 성동격서라는 말은 들어보셨는지?
<JSTae76> 아뇨
<DarkCircle_> 컴퓨터만 만지지 마시고 근현대한국사 공부해보세요.
<DarkCircle_> 트위터 페이스북 접으시고 .
<JSTae76> 네
<DarkCircle_> 전교조가 쓴 헛소리는 읽지 마시고 정부에서 주는 자료 말고도 많아요.
<JSTae76> 그래야겠네요..흠
<DarkCircle_> 강릉 무장공비 침투사건이니 미루나무 도끼사건이니 이런것들 쭉 공부해보시면 북한이 그동안 뭘 해왔는지 알게 되실것.
<DarkCircle_> 복한이 아무리 한민족이라지만 한민족이기 때문에 통일해야 된다는 논리는 좀 재고를 해봐야 하는.
<Seony> 군대가면 배울 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 공부해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 군대 가면 맞으면서 배우니까 나중에는 몸으로 습득하게 될 거에요.
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 북한지역이 재밌는게 ...
<Seony> 북한은 우리의 주적 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 일본은 후쿠시마 때문에 망했다고 그러는데 방사능 오염수치는 북한이 더할것.
<JSTae76> Seony, 4년뒤네요..
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 놀랄 것도 없지요 ;)
<DarkCircle_> 영변 출신 탈북자들 이야기를 일부 인용하면 제대로 된 보호장구 없이 들어가서 일했다고 하니까.
<DarkCircle_> 흠 그리고 여기 채널 로그가 남아서 이런 얘기 해도 될지는 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle_> 통일 되면 우리가 북한애들 부려먹어야돼요 .
<Seony> 들리는 소문으로는 북한애들 성격이 독해서... 통일되봐야 서로 충돌이 많을 거라고 하더라구요.
<DarkCircle_> 하도 굶고 살다보니까 드럽긴 할거 같네요
<Seony> 네. 굶고 맞고 억압된 환경에서 살아남은 애들이라... 보통이 아니래요
<DarkCircle_> 그쪽도 자존심이야 꽤나 있겠지...
<DarkCircle_> 얼마전에 휴전선 넘어온 군인 얘기 들어보면 원형 철조망을 손으로 교묘하게 벌리고 그 틈새로 악착같이 넘어왔다고 하는데
<DarkCircle_> 그런 정신력은 한국군이 본받아야 한다고 생각 ...
<JSTae76> 으으..
<DarkCircle_> 군복무 10년에 나이 20세면 대충 4~5년 복무한건데 그정도 짬이면 엄청난것.
<Seony> 북한애들이 군대 내 구타가 무쟈게 심해서...
<Seony> 저 OP 근무할 때 망원경으로 가끔 보는데, 무슨 무협영화 찍어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 사실 뭐 우리군도 그랬지 않았나요? 보이는데서 안할 뿐이지 .
<DarkCircle_>  보이는데서 하다 걸리면 요새는 영창가니까 .
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 군대라
<Seony> 예전에 현역 때 진짜 군대 체질이어서 말뚝 박을려고 했었어요
<JSTae76> Seony님요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 완전 적성에 맞았꺼든요
<JSTae76> 오오..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 지원자가 많아서 떨어졌고 후임들이 말려서 재신청은 안했어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 만약 안 떨어졌다면..!?
<Seony> 아마 지금쯤 해병대 2사단에서 부사관으로 근무 중이겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 군대 걱정이네요..흐흑
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> pgonee, 올해 나이가ㅎㅎ?
<pgonee> 20살이요.. 빠른94니까 나이는 19이네욤..
<JSTae76> 전 개인적으로 신검에서 떨어진다면 어떻게된 맞게해서 군대에 가고 싶어요
<JSTae76> pgonee, (...)
<pgonee> 너무 어린가요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> pgonee, 전 98인걸요!
<pgonee> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제동생이랑 동갑네욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> pgonee, 동생분은 여자?
<pgonee> 중딩때 컴터시작하셧네여 ㅎㄷㄷ 빠르시넹
<pgonee> 네
<JSTae76> 오오..ㅅ..소개..[농담입니다ㅋㅋ)
<pgonee> 헠..
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋ..
<pgonee> 주로 뭐하시나염 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 코딩...코딩....코딩
<pgonee> 오옹 뭐하시나요 코딩..
<JSTae76> 안드로이드 플랫폼 / 안드로이드 커널 / 앱은 공부ing / 보안 취약점 패치..등등
<JSTae76> 이지만 늘상하는 일은 터미널열고 SSH열고 서버관리..ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 오오 ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 고등학교는 어디가실건가여
<pgonee> 선린? 디미고?
<pgonee> 과고?!
<JSTae76> 아아..그러고싶지만
<JSTae76> 늦었는걸요
<pgonee> 설마 내신이..
<pgonee> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 디미고는 그다지 추천 안합니다 :P
<JSTae76> 내신을 넘어 저 스스로 준비가 안되어있어요
<DarkCircle_> 디미고 가시려면 차라리 선린을 추천
<JSTae76> 디미고보단 선린..
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ저는 선린출신인데
<pgonee> 디미고를 추천하는데..
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 아는넘이 디미고 다니는데
<DarkCircle_> 거기 분위기가 개막장이라
<DarkCircle_> ...
<pgonee> 노는분위기인가요?
<DarkCircle_> 놀고 안놀고를 떠나서
<DarkCircle_> 비리가 판치죠
<pgonee> 흐음.. 그런가요
<pgonee> 선린은 너무 노는분위기에다가..
<DarkCircle_> 경쟁체제에 들어서면 자신이 가진걸로 정당하게 겨뤄야 하는데
<pgonee> 컴터 좀 잘한다는 애들이 너무 무시하는 경향이있어서..
<DarkCircle_> 남이 가진거 빌려다가 그걸 경쟁에 이용해먹는 분위기임.
<DarkCircle_> 막말로 자기가 짠 프로그램 아닌데 포트폴리오에 제출하죠
<pgonee> 그러쿤요..
<DarkCircle_> 굇수들은 알려나 ? =3
<pgonee> ㅎㄷㄷ 심하네
<pgonee> 디미고보단 선린이 내신이 더낮으니
<DarkCircle_> 처음에 들어갔던 애들은 위에 없으니까 진짜 맨땅에 헤딩하는 격으로 열심히 잘했는데
<DarkCircle_> 좀 지나니까 그냥 뭐 막장인듯
<pgonee> 선린오세용 JSTae76
<JSTae76> pgonee 스스로 준비가 안되서..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 어차피 전체 내신이 낮은거랑 개인 내신 높은거랑은 관련이 없죠. 개인이 알아서 잘하면 되는것.
<JSTae76> 이런
<JSTae76> 서버를 리스탓해야하는데 셧다운..
<JSTae76> ㅏㅏ..습관이 무서운겁니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> ;;전화를안받네
<pgonee> ㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 으으..그냥 서울에 가서 켜고 오ㄴ..
<JSTae76> 히히..다시켰습니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 알바 목소리 엄청 짜증..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pgonee> JSTae76: 뭐 어플 개발하시길래 서버까지 ㄷㄷ..
<JSTae76> pgonee, 앱하고 서번 관련이 없어요
<pgonee> 그냥 재미로 하시는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 넹ㅋ
<JSTae76> 재미로 서버를 IDC에 처박아났죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그래서 아까 알바가 고생하고..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 원래 IDC에 있는 서버는 자주자주 셧다운해서 알바에게 좀 켜주십시요..ㅋㅋ라고 해야하는겁니다!
<pgonee> IDC 서버 한번도 구입해본적이 엄네용 ㅜㅜ
<pgonee> 개인서버가 잇어서
<pgonee> 무려 맥미니!
<JSTae76> 오옷
<JSTae76> IDC는 서버가 아니라 서버를 설치해놓는 공간이에요
<JSTae76> http://itviewpoint.com/files/attach/images/129/46755/idc_4.jpg
<JSTae76> 이런곳..ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> IDC에서 서버도 빌려주지 안나염
<JSTae76> 참고로 IDC는 여름에도 겨울옷(바막정돈) 입고가야..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 임대는 잘 모르겠어요
<pgonee> IDC한번 가보긴 했는뎅.. 얼어죽을뻔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 예전에 다니던 회사가 IDC에서 서버를 임대햇던걸로 기억..
<JSTae76> 올.
<JSTae76> 아마도 올말쯤엔 IDC를 또 방문해야할것같은데 가면 선글라스끼고, 맥북열고, 개폼잡고 사진을 찍어서 100% Geeky라는 코멘트로 글을 올리도록 하겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 저는 언제쯤 퇴근을 하게 될가요...
<JSTae76> 헉..아직도 회사?
<pgonee> 넼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그나저나 저도 언제 코딩을 끝내려나..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어떤 회사에요?
<pgonee> 그냥 이것저것 개발하고 연구도 하는회사에용..
<pgonee> ㅜㅜ
<pgonee> 지금은 안드폰에서 system sounds를 캡쳐해서 스트리밍 해줄라하는데
<pgonee> 갤3는 캡쳐가 되는데 다른폰은 안되네용..
<JSTae76> 옹..
<JSTae76> 헉..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 내일 맥북을 수령하는대로 셋팅다하고 화욜날 안드책빌려서 초단숭한 앱을 개발하려구요
<pgonee> 오오 맥북 어떤모델인가요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Apple MBP 15" 고급형 CTO (MID 2012)
<pgonee> 돈 짱많으시다..
<pgonee> 집이 부자신가봐여
<pgonee> 전아직도 11후반기 MBP에다가 SSD박구쓰고잇눈뎅 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 오오..전 매킨토시가 첨이라..ㅋㅋ
<pgonee> 맥 패키지매니져에.. 패키지가 별로 없는게 함정..
<pgonee> 그래서 저는 우분투 맥 윈도우 다깔아서 쓰고잇어염..
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋ..
<JSTae76> VMWare Fusion 5, 부트캠프 파티션과 연동이 가능하죠?
<pgonee> 맥북에 우분투나 아치리눅스나 프비만 깔아서 써도 괜찬던데 함써보세용
<pgonee> 넵 연동되여
<pgonee> 정식 씨리얼키 드릴가욤
<JSTae76> 아뇨.
<JSTae76> 내일 체크카드도 개설해야하는데 기차니즘
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-14
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz2015> 활기차야할 월요일 아침입니다. 만.
<autowiz2015> 힘이 술술 빠지네요 하하
<ahoops_> 술이 술술 빠지네요라고 순간 잘못봤네요..
<ahoops_> 주말동안 SL4A 요거 가지고 놀고있는데.
<ahoops_> 제법 재미있네요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nymph> Markers: 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-15
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony, 거긴 아침이 아니겠네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 점심 먹고 일하는 중이랍니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 류현진 너무 잘던져서 일이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다음팟으로 열심히 시청하면서 일하려 했더니 너무 잘던져서 집중이 안되네요
<samahui> 다들 행복하고 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<DarkCircle> Seony, 필리핀에 강진 일어났다는군요
<DarkCircle> ahoops 님이 그 근방 사신다고 하시지 않았나 ㄱ-
<Seony> 네
<autowiz2015> 점심은 컵라면
<samahui> ahoops님
<samahui> 세부에 강진났다는데 괜찮으세요?
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, ~(~_~)~
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 꾸벅.
<autowiz2015> 안녕들 하신지요...
<ahoops_> 세부말구 그 아래동네..반군좀 사는 동네 있어요..
<samahui> 다행이 무사하기군요 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 그동네 좀 쎄게 나서;; 덕분에 보라카이 네트웍 절반이 사망했네요
<samahui> 네트웍 문제로 안들어오셨던거군요
<samahui> 지진난 뉴스를 인터넷에서 보고 찾아보니 안계셔서 혹시~ 했습니다
<ahoops_> 아뇨. 전 오늘 날시좋아서 아침부터 비치에서 맥주마셨어요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 시간 보내셨군요
<ahoops_> 근데 좀 크게 나긴났나봐요.
<ahoops_> 현지인들도 인터넷안되서 다들 업무를 못보는 업체가 많긴하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 네명 죽었다고 기사가 떴는데
<samahui> 네 무지 크게 났다고 하더라고요
<samahui> 강도 높은 놈으로다가
<DarkCircle> 예전같으면 수십명 죽었던게 요새는 지진대비 많이 잘하나보네요 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 아침부터 일안하고 몰래 현진이 경기보다가
<ahoops_> 저도 야구보면서 맥주마셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맥주가 인생이라니 부럽 ...
<samahui> 소리지르고 덜컥 했는데
<samahui> 함께 소리질러주시는 이사님
<DarkCircle> 저도 그런데서 살고 싶네요 -ㅅ-
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 그냥 와서 사세요!!
<ahoops_> 다들 놀러오신분들 와서 살고싶다고들은 하시더군요..그럼 걍 살면되자나요 ㅠ
<samahui> 핀리핀 가면 뭐 해먹고 살아야 할까? 싶어서 못가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 근데 홈샤핑 같은건 맘대로 안될삘 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사람사는 동네니 먹는거야 뭐 거기서 거기죠.
<ahoops_> 그런건 접어야죠;;
<DarkCircle> 다만 좀 ... 뭐라해야 하나 흠
<DarkCircle> 불편한거?
<ahoops_> 뭐 필요하시면 뱅기타야 살수있구나..그런 마인드가필요해요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 술을 밥마냥 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 술밥.
<ahoops_> 저만 그런게 아니고;;
<ahoops_> 다들 그러니까;; 그냥 일상화?된부분도 좀 있어요;
<ahoops_> SL4A 이거 요즘 보고있는데.
<ahoops_> 제법 잼나게 열심히 보고있네요.
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 평화로운 훕스옹 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 그래두 한쿡이 좋아요!! 총질도 없고 ㅠ;
<autowiz2015> ahoops 님도 총질 좀 하시는?? -_-;;
<ahoops_> 총은 하나 있어요;;
<autowiz2015> 저는 롯데월드에서 총질좀 해본거 밖에...
<ahoops_> 근데 총을 맞는것보다 쏘는게 더 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> glock 사격감 좋더군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근데 총필요없는듯;; 워낙 치안이 좋아서요.
<ahoops_> 전 다른도시의 기억때문에 그냥 하나 가지고 있을뿐이구요.
<DarkCircle> 총보단 ...크레모어가 짱 -ㅅ-)=b
<autowiz2015> *_* 다른 도시라 하시면 ..
<ahoops_> 보라카이 빼고 전부요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저녁시간 행복하게 보내세요
<samahui> 전 저녁 먹으러 갑니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-16
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다..
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다~~
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 즐코딩요 +_+
<autowiz2015> 감사합니다. 코딩 까지 하라니 -_- ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 쉘 프로그래밍 하실 줄 아시죠?
<Work^Seony> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /tmp/users/seowon/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=sysadmin)  요기서, sysadmin만 추출하려면 어떻게 해야되요?  awk랑 sed보는데 쉽지 않네요
<autowiz2015> 끝에 있지요?
<autowiz2015> 전 sed 만 좋아라해서
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> sed 's/.*=\(.*\))/\1/'
<autowiz2015> 일거 같은데 저도 테스트 해볼께요
<Work^Seony> 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.
<autowiz2015> sed 's/.*user=\(.*\)).*/\1/'
<autowiz2015> 또 출장 갑니다 흑흑 바이바이요~
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.  수고하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<sungyo> X윈도우에서 "예 / 아니오" 버튼 시그널을 받아서 터 bash로 다시 반영하려면 뭘 사용해야 되죠?
<sungyo> 터(X)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-17
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 날씨가 제법 쌀쌀한게 진짜 가을분위기 나네요
<samahui_web> 금방 겨울이 올듯한 그런 기분도 들고요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 추워졌군요!
<samahui_web> 네 엊그제 비온 다음부터 급추위가 몰려왔습니다
<samahui_web> 서울은 아침기온이 6도이하로 떨어져서 쌀쌀합니다
<samahui_web> 강원도에는 눈도 내렸죠
<Work^Seony> 10월 중순에 추워졌으면, 제때 추워진게 맞는거 같네요
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 추운게 맞는데 더위가 오래 갔죠
<samahui_web> 어제 저녁에 일끝내고 몸 좀 풀어보려고 한강에 나갔다가 감기 걸릴뻔 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 창문 열어놓고 잤다가 새벽에 추워서 일어나기도 했네요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 아직 좀 더워요
<samahui_web> 거의 변화 없지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 저번에 그리 들었던거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 겨울에는 바람이 많이 불거든요
<samahui_web> 아~ 네
<Work^Seony> 집이 흔들릴 정도로 불죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 오호... 대단히 심한 바람이 부는가 보네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 온도는 같아도 결국은 전체적으로 시원해지죠
<samahui_web> 전 더운거보다는 확실히 시원하거나 추운게 좋은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저도 더운 것보단 추운게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 땀이 많아서 특히 더그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 옷도 추워야 껴입어서 몸매를 보호하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 한국에서 30살까지 살았지만, 겨울에 한 번도 내복 입어본 적 없거든요
<samahui_web> 저도요
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기 와서 좀 많이 바뀌긴 했어요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 전 티하나 청바지하나에 코트만 입고 버텼었어요... 얼마전까지는
<samahui_web> 근데 작년되서 쪼오금 더 입게 되더군요
<samahui_web> 춥기도 더 추워졌고 나이가 들어서 그런지 오래 버티지는 못해요... 뭐 그래도 더위 못버티는거 보다는 났지만요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 여름은 진짜 덥긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 식욕도 떨어지고..
<samahui_web> 습도가 높아서 더 덥죠
<samahui_web> 보통 여름에 우기도 같이 와서 습도 확~ 높여놓고 거기다 쪄대니 사람이 견디기 힘든 더위가 되는거 같아요
<samahui_web> 오호~ 오늘 다져스가 이겼네요
<samahui_web> 이러면 이거 잘하면 내일 커쇼니 승률이 높고... 마지막 7차전에서 현진이가 또 다시 극적인 장면을 연출 할 지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_web> 기대감이 큽니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 그날은 정말 류현진 개인 말고도,
<Work^Seony> 다저스한테도 역사적인 사건이라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 7이닝 동안 무실점은 대단하긴 해요
<samahui_web> 네
<samahui_web> 그날 그 경기 잊을 수가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그 모습 한번 더 보게 됬네요 잘하면요
<samahui_web> 내일 커쇼가 이기는게 우선순위지만 이기면 7차전 극적인 상황에서 현진이 등판을 볼 수 있겠네요. 그리고 한번 더 찡하게 만들어주면... 월드시리즈에서 던지는 선발 한국인투수를 보게 되는거죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 기대하는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 윤석민도 미국 나갔더라구요
<samahui_web> 윤석민은 아직 팀이 정해진건 아니지 않나요?
<samahui_web> 석민이도 잘되서 좋은 팀 가서 열심히 던지는 모습 보면 좋겠네요
<samahui_web> 전 근데 선민이나 현진이보다도 임창용이 잘했으면 더 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 네.  뉴스 보니까 미네소타에서도 윤석민 관심 있다더라구요
<samahui_web> 그 나이에 안정적인 한국생활 접고 일본가서 성공하고
<samahui_web> 또다시 일본버리고 미국에 도전
<samahui_web> 그리고 메이져리그 입성하는 모습보니까 좋더군요
<samahui_web> 윤석민 얼마 받고 가게 될지 기대 되긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 류현진 때문에 예전부터 한국선수한테 많이 관심 가졌을 거에요.
<samahui_web> 그러게요
<samahui_web> 다이렉트로 한국리그에서 간 첫 선수인데
<samahui_web> 너무 잘해줘서 뒤에 후배들이나 다른 선수들 미국 진출이 수월하게 만들어 준거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 7차전이 며칠날 열려요?  날짜 나왔어요?
<samahui_web> 내일 커쇼가 6차전이니 하루 쉬고 열리지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui_web> 리~ 하이요~
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 자료 옮기다 팅기기는 오랜만이네요
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 오호
<samahui_web> 다져스 경기 내일 없고
<samahui_web> 토요일 일요일 이군요
<samahui_web> 주말에 즐겁게 볼 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 오... 쉬는날!
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 좋은데요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 회사에서 몰래 보는거 눈치 보였는데
<samahui_web> 편안하게 보겠네요
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 커쇼 어깨에 모든게 다 달려있네요
<samahui_web> 네
<Work^Seony> 조낸 스트레스 받겠군요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 그런데 커쇼는 어떤 상황이건 기본은 해주니까 타선이 살아나야요
<samahui_web> 그리고 커쇼가 이기면... 현진이 극심한 스트레스 상황에 압박을 받겠네요
<Work^Seony> 현진이는 스트레스를 줘야 잘하는거 같던데요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 7차전 운명적인 경기에서 혼신의 힘을 다해 뿌려대는 공들...
<samahui_web> 크
<samahui_web> 생각만으로도 설레는데요 ㅋ
<samahui_web> 내일 모레 커쇼의 승리를 우선 바래봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 저번 경기로 현진이 주가는 확~ 올려놨으니 편안하게 던졌으면 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 커쇼가 이기면 결국 또 현진이 어깨에 모든 것이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 잘 할 꺼에요
<samahui_web> 믿어야죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 그럼 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~ 전 일 좀 하다가 올께요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_web> 네 ^^
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드시고~ seony님은 퇴근 잘하세요~
<Cantide> '<
<Cantide> hi
<sungyo> Work^Seony 노크노크?!
<sungyo> 헛~둘~헛~둘~(뜬금없는 허리운동)
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-18
<Peterpan> hey
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Peterpan> 허헉
<Peterpan> 네네
<Peterpan> 안녕하세요?
<Peterpan> 생각보다 회원가입이라던지
<Peterpan> 그런게 어렵지 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 그 페이지는 그냥 임시로 접속하는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 원래는 웹보다는 전용 프로그램으로 접속하는 편이죠
<Peterpan> 네네..
<Peterpan> 알아보고 설치해야겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서는 xchat이라는 프로그램이 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 윈도우는 상용...
<Peterpan> 네네
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에서는 제가 알려드린 웹페이지 쓰시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 좀 불편하긴 하지만..
<Work^Seony> Peterpan, 페북보단 여기 계속 오시면서 질문 있으시면 바로 물어보세요
<Work^Seony> 저도 페북보단 여기에 거의 항상 있거든요
<Peterpan> 네 알겠습니다.
<Peterpan> 정말 고맙습니다...ㅠ
<Peterpan> 엉엉엉
<Work^Seony> ㅎ
<Peterpan> 개발 서버에 들어가보려고 하는데 안되서 ping 쳐보니까 socket is not connected 되는데(10057)
<Peterpan> 이건 뭘 의미하죠..?
<Peterpan> 아니 왜나면 문제는 다른 사람 pc에서는 여기가 들어가지거든요.
<Work^Seony> 만약 방화벽이 작동 중이면, ping을 막아놨을 수도 있어요ㅕ
<Peterpan> 근데 왜 제 놋북에서만 접속이 안되고 다른 사람 자리에서는 접속이 되는지 참 의하합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 서브넷이 다를수도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 지금 쓰시는 컴퓨터가 윈도우죠?
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에도 traceroute 명령어가 있을려나...
<Peterpan> 검색해 보겠습니다.
<popeye92> 윈도우는 tracert 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 저게 얼핏 보면 인증서 관련한 명령어 같이 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 말씀하시니 정말 그런거 같네요 :)
<Work^Seony> vmware workstation 10 새로 업글된거 사무실에다 사달라고 하고싶은데, 왜 사야되는지 이유가 딱히 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Peterpan> 식사 맛있게 하셨나요?
<Peterpan> 후반전에도 힘내세요!
<Work^Seony> 점심시간이군요
<lexlove> 즐거운 금요일입니다.^^
<Peterpan> 후반전 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<Peterpan> 체력이 살짝 지칩니다.
<Peterpan> 다행이 오늘은 연장전 안할듯한데요?
<Peterpan> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Peterpan> 질문있습니다.
<Peterpan> tail을 통해서 로그 파일을 실시간으로 보는데
<Peterpan> 퍽퍽 올라잖아요...?
<Peterpan> 근데 제가 원하는 부분에서 멈추게 하거나 올라가는 속도를 줄일려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<autowiz2015> 그냥 멈추는건 스크롤락이 먹힐 때도 있습니다만.
<autowiz2015> tail -f logfile.txt > logfile2.txt 로 떨어뜨리면서
<autowiz2015> more 로 다시 찾아가서 보는 수 밖에 없지 않을까 싶습니다. tail -f logfile | grep 123 은 가능하긴 합니다만.
<Seony> less만 올라가는줄 알았는데 more도 올라가나보네요
<autowiz2015> 모어가 OS 마다 뭔가가 다른지 올라가는놈이 있고 안되는놈이 있더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<autowiz2015> 저는 꽤 전부터 쉘 스크립트를 한줄 씩 실행하면서
<autowiz2015> 디버깅 할 수 있는 무언가를 만들고 싶은데. 혹시 이미 나와있는게 있을려나요?
<Peterpan> 고맙습니다.
<Peterpan> tail -f 파일명 | grep 문자열               을 통해서 실시간으로 해결했는데
<Peterpan> 그래도 올라가는 속도가 빠르네요.
<Seony> 올라가는 속도가 빠르다는건, 그만큼 명령어가 실행되면서 남기는 로그가 많다는 얘기겠죠...  그 명령어 자체는 속도가 빠르고 느리고가 없어요.
<Seony> 그냥 뭔가 출력할게 생기면 출력만 해주는거라..
<Seony> 오늘은 공부가 안되네요.   이런 날은 그냥 때려치고 겜이나 할까..
<sungyo> 왼쪽으로~ 오른쪽으로~왼쪾으로~오른쪽으로~(뜬금없는 목운동)
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요 ..
<autowiz2015> 여긴 토요일 입니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 오오.. 주말이군요
<ahoops_> 불금.
<ahoops_> 혹시 RC같은거 흥미 있으시거나 있으셨던분 계신가요?
<ahoops_> 조종해서 뱅기 날리고 자동차도 돌아댕기게 하고 그런거요.
<ahoops_> 드론같은거 하나 사볼까 생각중인데 정보가 없군요;;
<ahoops_> 없다기보다 조언이 좀 필요한 상황이네요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 취미생활 할 시간이 없네요
<ahoops__> 전 취미가 아니구 일때문에 써볼까하거든요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-19
<autowiz2015> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<Cantide> does anyone know anything about running Kakao in Ubuntu?
<jasonjang> 와인'으로 실행되는데, 아직 불안정해서...100% 동작하지는 않아요.
<jasonjang> Cantide, 와인'으로 실행되는데, 아직 불안정해서...100% 동작하지는 않아요.
<Cantide> oh '-' 감사합니다
<Cantide> is it useable?
<jasonjang> Hmmm... Not yet.
<jasonjang> Cantide, Can i ask Ur ASL ?
<Cantide> 29 M 신촌
<Cantide> but i'm from South Africa :p
<Cantide> 너는?
<jasonjang> Ah, I rember.
<Cantide> '-';;;
<Cantide> i came to this channel while i was still in Africa
<Cantide> but i finally moved to Korea a week ago
<jasonjang> we did not met in this channel, but i red the log.
<Cantide> oh :)
<Cantide> nice to meet you then :)
<jasonjang> nice 2 meet U, 2.
<Cantide> I am determined to use Linux in Korea
<Cantide> but it seems Korea is really geared towards Windows T-T
<Cantide> just to use online banking i have to install software that runs on Windows... so terrible T-T
<jasonjang> I'm 50 M in seoul. far from 30min to sinchon. Mok-dong
<jasonjang> I suggest using the account at WooRi bank and HaNa bank CUZ it support well within OpenBanking, without MS windows
<Cantide> okay '-';;
<Cantide> great :) I have a woori account
<Cantide> maybe i will ask more about it when i get my own PC
<Cantide> right now i rely on PCë°©s -_-v
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-20
<STELA> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 냐옹냐옹
<jyp> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-13
<bluedusk> jasonjang, hello good morning
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 좀 바빠서 대답이 늦어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 usb 꼽으면 읽기전용으로 된거 어떻게 해제 하시는지 아시나요?
<bluedusk> monos, mount -o remount,rw /media/(usb-uuid)
<monos> bluedusk: 님 고맙습니다.
<monos> bluedusk: 님 혹시 외장하드를 xfs로 포멧했는데요 이걸 윈도우에서 마운트 해서 읽고 쓰기를 하고 싶은데요 어떻게 하는지 아시나요?
<bluedusk> i don't know windows enviroment and i don't write linux hangul im
<monos> 네
<bluedusk> jasonjang,
<bluedusk> jasonjang, need help
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 벌써 대답이 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> xfsprogs xfsprogs-devel 등 xfs관련 패키지를 설치해주거나 아니면 xfs지원해주는 파티션메니져를 설치해줘도 되죠
<samahui_TP> 구글링 해보세요. 꽤 많이 올라올겁니다
<samahui_TP> 전 다시 일하러 ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> bluedusk, 잠시만 요 ~
<jasonjang> bluedusk, hi~ 용건은 요 ??
<bluedusk> jasonjang, have lunch?
<jasonjang> 아 막 해야되요. ㅎㅎㅎ ^^
<bluedusk> i'm using kde5, it is very beutiful UI and icon
<bluedusk> jasonjang, yep have nice lunch.
<jasonjang> 원래 그랬죠 ! KDE  축하합니다
<bluedusk> jasonjang, but ibus is not work -_-;
<jasonjang> 설마요 ~ 그래요 ?? 연결고리 몇 개 드리께 ..참고 해 보세요 .
<jasonjang> 아니 취소 ,, 이미 다 해 봤을 듯 ....미안합니다
<bluedusk>  jasonjang , thanks i give up using ibus
<bluedusk> and i change im to uim
<bluedusk> 그리고 한글이 되네요..-_-;
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 대신 트레이에 안들어가요 지금 써지는 키보드 자판이 한글인이 영어인지.;
<bluedusk> 여튼 컴맹은 컴터 쓰기 힘든듯 하네요ㅠ
<Seony> 그래서 컴맹 쓰라고 나온 컴퓨터가 맥이죠 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 맥이
<bluedusk> 더 어려워요..ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 그건 우리가 맥을 리눅스 쓰듯 쓰고싶은데서 생겨난 욕심이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니에요 전 단지 폰트좀 바꾸고
<bluedusk> 몇개 좀 바꾸고 싶은 욕심뿐..
<nymph> 요번에 16일날에 요세미티 발표되나요?
<Seony> 되겠지?
<Seony> 애플이 뭐 발표하겠다고 미리 얘기해주고 발표하진 않으니까, 뚜껑은 열어봐야 알지
<bluedusk> 근데  kde5되게 무겁네요..
<Seony> 그렇군요....  사무실에서만 써봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> nabi 써보시지. 전 잘된다능.
<Seony> 저도 나비로 했었죠...  잘됩니다
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 걍  ibus 써볼려고 삽질 하다가
<bluedusk> 포기한거죠
<DarkCircle> uim에 가끔 이상한 버그가 ...
<bluedusk> 이상한 버그면 치과로
<bluedusk> !!
<DarkCircle> 영문 갔다가 한글로 전환하면 안마태 자판 모드로 ...
<DarkCircle> ........
<bluedusk> 어때요 제 개그센스가?
<DarkCircle> .......
<DarkCircle> ~(-_-)~
<bluedusk> 역시 맘에 드실줄 알았어요
<ggggg> g]]hi
<ggggg> 한국사람잇나여??
<jasonjang_> 예
<ggggg> 혹시 물어볼게잇는데여
<ggggg> make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.13.0-37-generic/build M=/home/kcs/다운로드/netis WF2190 Driver for Linux/driver/rtl8812AU_linux_v4.3.8_12175.20140902  modules make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic' /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:113: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support make[1]: *** 타겟 `WF2190'를 만들 규칙이 없음.  멈춤. make[1]
<ggggg> MAKE로 컴파일햇느넫
<ggggg> 모듈이 안올라가는거져??
<jasonjang_> 그리 보이네요.
<ggggg> 커널 버젼 문제인가여???
<jasonjang_> 거기까진 ....ㅠㅠ
<ggggg> 흠...
<ggggg> 슬프네여...ㅠ.ㅠ
<ggggg> 1주일째이거고 잇네여..ㅎ
<Seony> no binutils support라고 뜨는 걸 봐서는, binutils를 먼저 빌드해야하는건 아닐까요?
<ggggg> 빌드문제여??  소프트웨어쪽 문제인가여??
<Seony> 프로그래머가 아니라서 잘 모르겠지만, 메시지가 그렇게 나오네요
<ggggg> 아하.. 고맙습니다..ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 하이요~ :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 어.. 왜 끊겼었지..
<Seony> pchero_work: 거기는 인터넷 어때요?
<Seony> 속도나 요금이나...
<pchero_work> 음.. 잠시만요
<pchero_work> 음..따로 속도 측정은 안해봤는데
<Seony> 뭐 자세한 속도라기보단, 걍 무난한지 느린지 등등요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 속도는 좋은거 같아요, 체감속도는 오히려 한국보다 약간 떨어지는 느낌?
<Seony> 그 정도면 상당히 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 가격은..
<pchero_work> 모르겠어요.
<pchero_work> 룸 렌트해서 살고 있는데
<pchero_work> 집세에 인터넷비까지 다 포함되서요.
<Seony> 아... 그래도 속도는 좋네요
<pchero_work> 여긴 다 좋은데 방구하기 완전 하늘에 별따기라.. -_-;;; 저도 언능 독립하고싶긴 한데
<pchero_work> Seony: 하와이는 인터넷 속도어때요?
<Seony> 그나마 빠른 속도라고 쓰고있는게 초당 2 메가바이트에요
<Seony> 좀 심한데는 초당 300kb 나오는데도 많죠
<pchero_work> 오...
<pchero_work> 괜찮네요
<Seony> 그런가요?  저 한국 뜰 때가 2007년이었는데, 그때 저희집 인터넷 속도가 초당 10메가바이트였어요
<jasonjang_> 지금 실리콘벨리 사는 내  친구  월세가 1년전대비 2.5배 올랐다....죽겠다고 아우성, 안그래도 한국 뉴스에도 나오더라고요. 그쪽 인구 폭발적 증가중.
<Seony> 씨디 한 장 받는데 2분도 안걸렸죠...
<Seony> jasonjang_: 네.  그래서 그 동네가 그게 좀 문제에요
<pchero_work> 우와..
<pchero_work> 그래도 거긴 구할수나 있죠.. -_-;;;
<jasonjang_> 월세 200만원 내고 나면 머하라?? ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 여긴 방을 안줘요.
<jasonjang_> 멀리서 다녀라 ??
<pchero_work> 워낙 구하는 사람들이 많아서..
<pchero_work> 사람 >>>>>> 방
<pchero_work> EU 통합되고 사람들이 각지에서 온데요.. 그래서 방이 없다고.. 완전 품귀현상.
<pchero_work> 차라리, 집을 대출받고 사서 대출금 갚는 방식이 더 편리할 정도에요.
<Seony> 거기가 살기좋은 곳이라는 증명이네요
<pchero_work> 솔직히 저만빼고.. 다들 부자..
<Seony> 학교에 무료 셔틀버스가 있는 줄도 모르고 여태껏 걸어다녔습니다.
<Seony> 15분 정도 거리는 거리인데, 땡볕에 걸어댕기려니 좀 힘들었거든요...
<pchero_work> 헐..
<jasonjang_> 교직원 불허 ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 교직원 뿐만 아니라 방문객도 탈 수 있어요
<jasonjang_> 얼마나 요 ??
<Seony> 애초에 탑승할 때 아무 것도 안물어봅니다
<Seony> 그냥 무료에요
<Seony> 저는 출근할 때 가방이고 뭐고 아무 것도 없이 걍 맨몸으로 타거든요.
<jasonjang_> 얼마 기강 동안 걸어다녔어요 ??
<Seony> 그래서 저한테 뭔가 물어볼 줄 알았는데...
<Seony> 음... 한 6개월 걸어다녔죠
<Seony> 15분이면 되니까 나름 좋아요.  걸어다니면서 생각도 하고 음악도 듣고...
<jasonjang_> 아직 학쉥처럼 생겼쟎아요 ~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 와이프는 저보고, 가방도 없이 덜렁덜렁 다니니까 걍 백수 같다던데요
<Seony> 동네 양아치마냥 가방도 없이 맨몸으로 댕긴다고...
<jasonjang_> 참,, 그곳에서 출산하면 자연시민권자 ? 햐~ 일거양득....요.
<Seony> 네 미국은 속지주의거든요
<bluedusk> 헐
<Seony> 근데, 애와 부모는 법적으로 다르게 보기 때문에, 애가 미국인인거랑 부모랑은 상관이 없어요
<Seony> 애는 미국인이니 미국에서 살 권리가 있지만, 부모는 없죠
<Seony> 그래서 신분이 안되면 나가야되요
<bluedusk> 그럼 애랑 같이 살 권리가 없어지네요?
<Seony> 네, 그러니까 부모가 신분이 안된다는 가정 하에서요.
<jasonjang_> 이민할 때는 유리하겠네.. 가족 초청 형식 .....//아뇨. 블더스크 놈담....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가족 초청이 가능해지려면,
<Seony> 애가 만 18세가 되어야되요
<jasonjang_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 좀 극적인 예를 들자면, 남미 사람들은 애가 18살 될 때까지 불법으로 버텨요
<Seony> 직계가족 초청은 일 처리가 빨리 되거든요
<jasonjang_> 그건 좀 극단적이긴 하네요 .. 보통은 그 전에 처리가 되니...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개콘에, 201호 202호 203호 나오는 코너 있죠?
<Seony> 203호에 기러기 아빠 살고...
<Seony> 그게, 개그가 아니에요.  진짜 그런 사람들 많아요.
<jasonjang_> 몰라요. 그래요 ?
<Seony> 남편은 혼자 라면 먹으면서 외롭게 살고 모아서 돈 보내주면,
<Seony> 자식이랑 와이프는 미국에서 좋은 차 끌고 다니고 골프치면서 호화롭게 살아요
<Seony> 그러니, 절대 기러기 아빠 하지마세요
<Seony> 이만 자러갑니다.  낼 뵈요
<bluedusk> 혹시 오늘 엘타워 오시는분 계신가요?
<jasonjang_> 모름 혹 레뎉?
<bluedusk> 아마도요?
<bluedusk> jasonjang_, 님 오시나요?
<jasonjang_> 아뇨 안가요 .. ㅎ
<jasonjang_> 가 보시고 나중에 좋은 얘기 좀 해 주쇼 ~ ^^
<bluedusk>  jasonjang_ 거기 사전 신청이라.;
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 페북 우분투 사용자 모임에
<bluedusk> 이상한 동영상도 올라오네요
<jasonjang_> 지금 보는 중
<jasonjang_>  좋아....100개 ?
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 페북 게시물은 어케 검색이 진짜..ㅡㅡ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> pchero_work: 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> Ferendevelop: 넵, 안녕하세요 :)
<Ferendevelop> pchero_work: 저녁 드셨나요?
<pchero_work> 여긴.. 이제 점심 시간이라.. ㅎ 방금 점심 먹고 왔습니다. ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아하~ 타국에 계시군요.
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 부럽습니다.
<pchero_work> 헉..;;;;
<pchero_work> Ferendevelop: 아직.. 근무중이신가요? 야근?
<Ferendevelop> pchero_work: 아뇨.. 전 학생입니다. :-)
<pchero_work> 아..
<pchero_work> 컴공이신가요? 전 Ferendevelop 님이 부럽네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 아직 학생이시니.. 그저 부럽습니다. ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아뇨.. 고등학생입니다.. 하핫
<pchero_work> !!! 더 부럽네요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<LYUSO_THINK> 학생일 때가 좋습니다 허허...
<Ferendevelop> 저는 일하는 것보다 타국에 계신다는게 부러웠던거에요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 어떤점이요..? ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 외국에 한번쯤은 가보고 싶어서요..
<pchero_work> 나오시면 됩니다. :)
<Ferendevelop> 나중에 커서 가볼려고요. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아직은 돈이 없으니..
<pchero_work> 강추 드려요.
<pchero_work> 돈이 없으시면, 빌려서라도 나와보세요. ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 엥 그만큼 좋으신건가요
<Ferendevelop> ? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 네. 그만큼 좋습니다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 단, 유명 관광지는 말구요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 딱 한군데 추천하라면.. 네팔. :)
<Ferendevelop> 오호
<Ferendevelop> 더욱 더 가고 싶어지네요.
<pchero_work> 정말 멋있어요. ABC 코스라고 불리는 안나푸르나 트래킹 코스가  있어요.
<pchero_work> 완전 강추합니다.
<pchero_work> 그정도면, 돈 빌려서 갔다와도 후회없을겁니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 커서 꼭 가봐야겠네요.
<pchero_work> ;)
<pchero_work> 그런데, 고등학생이신데 벌써 리눅스를 접하시네요? ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ 완전 신기.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 오오 USB 메모리 왔다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 오오...
<pchero_work> 아무래도 팀에 새로운 팀원이 추가될것 같아요
<pchero_work> 그런데.. 아마도 외국인일듯? 어쩌면 동양인일수도 있을 것 같아요 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 에궁.. 팅겼었네요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> pchero_work: 초3때 아는 분이 솔라리스가 미래에 큰 무언가를 할꺼라는 말씀을 듣고 검색해서 바로 OpenSolaris CD를 우편으로 받고 깔려고 하는데
<Ferendevelop> 너무 오래 걸려서 그냥 알아보다가 친구격인 리눅스를 알게 되었고, 레드햇을 시작으로 우분투 공부를 시작했어요.
<pchero_work> 헐...........
<pchero_work> 뭔가 시작점이 저랑은 많이 다르네요...
<pchero_work> 전 군대에서 시작했다는.. -_-;;;
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<Ferendevelop> 그건 어떤 케이스죠
<pchero_work> 해군 통신병이었는데
<pchero_work> 당시 근무하던 배에 Unix 가 있었어요.
<pchero_work> 정확히는 AIX...
<pchero_work> 암튼, 그게 계기가 됐죠.
<Ferendevelop> 오호
<Ferendevelop> 원래 컴공 출신이셨나요?
<pchero_work> 정보통신과였어요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 과에서도 배우긴 했는데
<Ferendevelop> 오호~
<pchero_work> 배운건 군대 전역 후부터.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 때문에 시작은 군대에서 부터 시작했어요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> Ferendevelop: 뭔가 엘리트의 냄새가 풀풀납니다. ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아닙니다~ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 알게된 시간에 비하면 턱 없이 부족합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 군대에서 Unix에 대해 흥미를 느끼신건가요?
<pchero_work> 넵. 그렇죠. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 좀 환경이 열악하긴 했는데..
<pchero_work> 혼자 곰곰히 생각하고 파고들기엔 또 그만한 장소가 없었죠. ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그런거 부럽습니다. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아이고.. ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 전 지금 님이 무지 부러운데요.. ;;;;
<Ferendevelop> 사실 때때로 도서관이나 서점에서 몇 달씩 내지 아님 교수가 되어 제가 좋아하는거 공부하거나 연구해보는걸 꿈꾸거든요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와...
<pchero_work> 생각하시는게 다르군요..;;;;
<Ferendevelop> 다들 좋아하는 분야가 있으면 그렇지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 사실 조금 더 일찍이 컴퓨터 깊은 곳에 대해서 알게 되었다면 하는 것도 있어요
<Ferendevelop> 만약 중학교 때, 단순한 C 프로그래밍 언어를 떠나 자료구조 같은걸 알았다면 소프트웨어 공학 이런 부분까지도 공부했을지 모른다는 생각이 드는게 아쉬워요.
<pchero_work> 헐..
<Ferendevelop> 그래서 현재에 최선을 다해 좋은 대학에서 질 높은 교육을 받는게 현재 야망? 이에요.
<pchero_work> Ferendevelop: 굿굿. :)
<Ferendevelop> :-)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 드랍박스도 보안상 위험하다는 기사가 떴네요
<Work_Seony> 이제 보안이 점점 화두로 떠오르는 시대가 되는군요..
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 드랍박스 저는 사용안하는데 거기 올려서 사용하시는분들 많터라구요
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 혹시 xfs파일 시스템 리눅스에서 사용해보셨어요?
<Work_Seony> 저는 많이 써요.  미국에 살면 드랍박스를 많이 쓰게되죠...
<Work_Seony> 네 xfs 써요
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 처음 설치 리눅스는 xfs가 안되죠?
<Work_Seony> 처음 설치 리눅스라뇨?
<monos> Work_Seony: 배포판 서버 버전에 ext4로 설치
<monos> 처음 깔리는 하드요
<Work_Seony> 아... 아뇨 잘 되요
<monos> 저는 xfs 방식 선택이 없었어요
<monos> 제가 이번에xfs 방식으로 다 바꿔볼려고요
<Work_Seony> 우분투에요?
<monos> 우분투 12.04 서버버전요
<Work_Seony> 12.04에서는 아마 없었을 수도 있어요
<Work_Seony> 보통 서버 버전에서는 안전하다고 어느정도 검증된 것만 사용하게하는 경향이 있거든요...
<Work_Seony> 근데, 바꾸셔도 큰 차이는 못느끼실 거에요
<monos> 1번하드에 어쩔수 없이 ext4 2번하드를 xfs로 사용해볼려고 하는데요
<monos> 외장하드를 xfs 방식으로 포멧해서 리눅스에 사용해보니 성능향상이 있었어요
<Work_Seony> 그래요?
<Work_Seony> xfs가 성능 좋기로는 널리 알려져있긴 해요
<monos> 그런데 문제가 있었어요 트렌스 미션으로 토렌트 파일을 외장하드 xfs 방식에 사용하다가 리부팅하면
<monos> 다시 이어 받기가 안되고
<monos> 데이터들이 다 에러나서
<monos> 처음부터 다시 받아야 되는 불편함이 있어서요
<Work_Seony> 음... 그건 좀 이해가 안가네요..
<monos> 그게 외장하드라서 그런지 월래 그런지 실험해보고 싶어서요
<Work_Seony> 아마 테스트를 여러번 해보셔야할 거 같아요
<monos> 아무튼 xfs 방식이 포멧도 엄청 빨리 되어서 좋은거 같아요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 포맷이야 뭐... 설치할 때 한 번만 하는건데요..
<Work_Seony> zfs는 아예 포맷도 필요없는걸요..
<monos> 요즘은 공유기에서 트렌스미션 ftp 삼바 같은걸 다 붙여서 외장하드로 사용할수 있게 나오던데 혹시 공유기 이런거중에 성능좋은거 아시는거 있으세요?
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 모르겠어요.   근데, 있어도 저는 안쓸 것 같은데요.
<monos> 개인 클라우드로 사용하면 좋을거 같아서요
<Work_Seony> 토렌트가 사실 씨퓨를 많이 소모하는 프로그램이거든요.  공유기 수준에서 그걸 감당하려면 부품이 좋아야하거나, 수명이 줄어들거나 할 거에요
<monos> 자기가 쓰는 컴퓨터를 자료를 외장하드에 넣어서 공유기만 커 놓고 외출시에 필요한 자료를 사용
<Work_Seony> 차라리 성능이 좋은 컴퓨터를 서버로 두고, 거기다 전부 올인하는게 제가 좋아하는 방법이거든요...
<monos> 좋은 컴퓨터는 가격도 비싸고 무엇보다 저전력이 잘 없자나요
<Work_Seony> 둘 중 하나는 포기해야죠 ㅎㅎ'
<monos> 네 맞아요
<monos> 컴퓨터를 사용할수 있는 환경이면 그냥 컴퓨터 사용하면 되는데 외출시에 들고 다닐수도 없고 자료만 사용할려면 클라우드도 좋은거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 월 요금 저렴한 서버 호스팅도 좋은 방법일 것 같네요.
<monos> 네 바이두 같은데는 무료인데 너무 느려서
<Work_Seony> 클라우드 말고 서버 호스팅이요...
<pchero> 우분투 로코 팀 멤버 활동과 관련된 설명이 나와있는 페이지를 못찾겠네요..
<pchero> 링크 좀 걸어주실분?
<Work_Seony> 멤버별 활동이요?
<Work_Seony> pchero, 아님 팀 활동 내역이요?
<pchero> 음.. 로코팀 가입 요강이요. :)
<Work_Seony> 아... http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php?id=launchpad
<Work_Seony> 가입요강은 이걸 보시구요,
<pchero> 아
<Work_Seony> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 가셔서 신청하시면 제가 승인해드립니다.
<pchero> 넵 맞아요 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 승인해드렸어요
<pchero> 아!
<pchero> 감사합니다! :)
<monos> Work_Seony: 님 바쁘신가요?
<Work_Seony> 말씀드리기 어려운데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 일하는 중이니깐요
<monos> 네
<monos> 혹시 한가하실때 오래전 우리가 한 대화 구글에 검색 되는데 이거 한글이 다 깨져서 볼수가 없네요
<monos> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/14/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<monos> 한글이 안깨지고 보는 방법 아시면 부탁드립니다.
<Work_Seony> 인코딩을 utf-8로 해서 보세요
<pchero> zabbix 보면 볼수록 재밌네요. :)
<Work_Seony> 모니터링툴들이 원래 재미는 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데, 그걸 관리해야하는 사람 입장이 되면 좀 피곤해요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 흐얼.
<Work_Seony> 커스터마이징 해야할게 너무 많거든요...
<pchero> 음.. 그렇겠네요
<pchero> 곧있음 점심시간이시겠네요 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 서비스별로 분류도 해야하고, 너무 귀찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 네 점심시간 다가오네요
<Work_Seony> 혹시 프로그래밍 언어 주로 뭐 하세요?
<pchero> C랑 파이썬 주로 합니다 ㅎ
<pchero> 요즘엔 언어보다는 시스템 분석에 시간을 더 쏟고 있어요. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 하드웨어 제품 개발하는 곳인가봐요
<pchero> Asterisk, Freeswitch 쪽 다루고 있는데..
<pchero> SIP 기반 교환기 다루고 있습니다. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 이번에 웹프로그래밍 하나 해야할 것 같은데, 뭘로 해야할지 고민이네요.  할 줄 아는게 php뿐인데 Django도 땡기고 AngularJS도 땡기고...
<pchero> 웹?
<pchero> 우와..
<pchero> AngularJS 는 처음들어보네요 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 자바스크립트로 작성된 웹프레임워크에요
<Work_Seony> 구글에서 만들어서, 구글에서 밀어주죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 교수진들이 쓰는 웹기반 서비스가 하나 있는데, 이게 간당간당하거든요
<Work_Seony> 근데, 아주 중요한 서비스 중 하나라서 갑자기 좀 급하게 됐어요...
<Work_Seony> 시스템 어드민이라 평소에 프로그래밍 할 일이 거의 없는데, 워낙 인력이 부족한 곳이라 어쩔 수 없네요
<pchero> 음...
<pchero> 웹은 정말 하나도 몰라서.. ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 재밌어요.  코드 작성하는대로 즉각즉각 변경사항이 눈에 들어오니까 빠르거든요
<Work_Seony> 배우기도 쉬운만큼, 웹 프로그래밍 하는 사람들도 많죠.
<Work_Seony> 대신 인건비가 싸진다는 문제점이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 갈수록 C 프로그래머가 귀해지는 세상...
<pchero> 만세!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 제가 예전에 들은 얘긴데요,
<pchero> spq
<pchero> 넵
<Work_Seony> 리눅스 커널 드라이버 개발자 한국사람이 미국에서 유학 중이었는데요,
<Work_Seony> 졸업쯤 다되가서 취업할려고 이력서를 작성했떠니,
<Work_Seony> 하루에 전화가 200통이 왔다네요
<pchero> 헐.
<Work_Seony> 그쪽이 워낙 하는 사람이 없다보니 엄청 귀하신 몸이래요
<Work_Seony> 그렇다고, IT 꿈꾸는 꼬꼬마들한테 C 하라고는 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 더군다나 커널 드라이버는 너무 어렵고 재미없을텐데...
<pchero> ;;;;
<Work_Seony> 맥프로 파워냅을 껐음에도 불구하고 종종 한 번씩 접속하는군요..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 후... 농번기의 시작이라. 환자분들이 아침에 안계시는군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 몇분 보고 중지.
<monos> 일찍출근하시네요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 진료중입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 8시부터 진료중입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 6시까지.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-14
<Work_Seony> sbhyun, 혹시 AngularJS로 작업해본 적 있어?
<Nymph> Work_Seony: 아녀.. 자바스크립트는 이제 않해요. ㅋ
<Nymph> 그냥 jQuery 만..
<Work_Seony> 그게 그거잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> AngularJS 쓰면 제이쿼리 안해도 되겠더라고...
<Nymph> 그냥 하나만 할라구요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> jQuery 만으로도 하고싶은거 다 하니까 구지 딴거 또 해야하나하기도 하고..
<Nymph> 요새는 너무 많은 기술들이 넘쳐나서 그거 다 따라가기도 힘들고..
<Nymph> 한 우물 파자하는 심정이라.. ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그렇긴 해
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<Nymph> Work_Seony: AngularJS 쓰실 일이 있는 모양이군요.
<Work_Seony> 웹사이트 하나 만들어야하는데,
<Work_Seony> 뭘로 해야하나 고민 중이거든...
<bluedusk> 무슨 웹사이트냐에 따라 다르지 않을까요?
<Work_Seony> 제 사수가 추천한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 걍 php+js로 대강 짤려고 했는데, 그 사람 포지션이 프로그래머다보니 프레임워크부터 얘기하네요...
<bluedusk> perl 프레임워크 ㄲㄲ
<Work_Seony> 근데, angular js 보니까 재밌어보이더라구요
<Work_Seony> 오늘 밑에 직원이랑 점심 먹으러 갔는데, 얼굴이 딱 봐도 한국사람인 여자분이 계시더라구요...
<Work_Seony> 알고보니 정치학 박사과정 학생이라던데...
<Work_Seony> 한국 가면 국회의원 나가겠다고 하겠네요...
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> 걍 미국에서 국회의원 하라고 하시지
<bluedusk> 아 하긴 한국 국회의원이 철밥통이긴 하죠
<Work_Seony> 예전에 인터넷에서 본건데, 한국 국회의원들 중에서 하와이 대학교 출신들이 많대요
<Work_Seony> 하와이 마피아라고 부른다네요
<Work_Seony> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=009&aid=0000499199
<Work_Seony> 여기 나와있네요
<Nymph> 어느정당에 나오느냐가 관건
<Work_Seony> 글치
<Nymph> 새누리당이다 그러면 뭐... 거의 매국질 하겠다는거지.. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 어차피
<bluedusk> 새누리당 아니여도
<bluedusk> 마찬가지인듯
<bluedusk> 새누리당 아니다 그러면 뭐
<Nymph> 근데, 해외에서 유학했고 좀 돈 좀 있어보이면 다 새누리당.. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 개병신진 하겠다는것
<Nymph> 다 마찬가지이긴 하지만 그나마 나은 녀석들을 골라야죠..
<Nymph> 그나물이 그나물이다 하는건 양비론..
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> Work_Seony: PHP 프레임워크는 뭐 쓰실건가요?
<bluedusk> 냥 synergy로 맥이랑 리눅스랑 한영키 전환 키 동일하게 맞추는게 어렵군요..ㅡㅡ
<Work_Seony> angular js쓰면 php 안해도 돼
<bluedusk> 뭐 결국 맞추긴 했는데.; ㅇ
<Nymph> 오홍 긍가요?
<Nymph> 그냥 Client 단에서 끝날모양이네요..
<Work_Seony> 디비 접속, ldap 등등 다 있어
<Nymph> 오홍~
<Work_Seony> ㅇㅇ 게다가 body나 html  통째로 쉽게 렌더링할 수 있어
<bluedusk> 이거 내장 모듈중에 pdf 로 뽑아내는것도 있찌 않았나요?
<bluedusk> 전에 그쪽 모듈만 빼다 썻던그거 같기도 하고..;
<Work_Seony> Nymph, http://www.hanbit.co.kr/preview/2643/sample_ebook.pdf
<Work_Seony> 어떤 내장 모듈이요?
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 제가 가져다 썼던건 phantomJS 네요..;
<Work_Seony> 프로그래밍 경험없는 애 데려다 같이 해야하는데, 같이 해야하나 혼자 해야하나 고민되네요...
<bluedusk> 저 프로그래밍 경험 없어요 !!
<bluedusk> -_-)/
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 일단 오픈스택 대쉬보드 가서 인스턴스부터 생성해야겠네요
<bluedusk> 아 맥 에서는 크롬에서 이전 페이지 넘길때 마우스 쓸어 넘기면 되서
<bluedusk> 리눅스 화면에서도 그러고 있네요..ㅠ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 말씀드린게 바로 그 트랙패드 중독...
<Work_Seony> 나중에 중증되면 종이를 볼 때도 두 손가락으로 스크롤하게 되요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> http://www.amazon.com/McDavid-Hinged-Brace-Cross-Straps/dp/B005D2U76W/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1413250373&sr=8-11&keywords=mcdavid+knee
<bluedusk> 저 이거 하나 살까 해요..
<bluedusk> 올해 12월부터 해외 구매도 규제 한다던데
<bluedusk> 언넝 언넝 사놔야지
<Work_Seony> 무릎보호대네요
<bluedusk> 네.. 십자인대 나간 무릅에 차고 다닐까 하고
<Work_Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work_Seony> 컴퓨트 노드 5대에 인스턴스 100대면 좀 많죠?
<StickyRice> hi hi
<Work_Seony> StickyRice, Hi
<StickyRice> man i want to speak or type in korean so bad
<Work_Seony> not a problem
<StickyRice> ok
<StickyRice> whats the basic
<Work_Seony> to learn korean language?
<StickyRice> yes
<Work_Seony> hmm, i recommend you to watch youtube videos to learn the basic.  because all people here are office workers and don't have enough time to teach.
<Work_Seony> if you don't know what to watch, then let me know.
<StickyRice> oo
<StickyRice> i cant youtube
<StickyRice> im office worker KINDA here too
<StickyRice> so you are from korea
<Work_Seony> yes
<StickyRice> nice
<StickyRice> must be lucky to be around with HOT CHICKS!!
<Work_Seony> bookmark this: https://www.youtube.com/user/rabrab99
<Work_Seony> he looks like a nice korean language teacher
<StickyRice> k thanks
<StickyRice> i think korean chicks over there
<StickyRice> are BeauTifuL
<bluedusk> Work_Seony,
<Work_Seony> 네
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 님 혹시 맥용 충전기? 콘서트? 라고 해야 하나 그건 애플 공식 홈페이지말고는 파는데 없나요??
<Work_Seony> 맥북 충전기요?
<bluedusk> 전원 어뎁터 라고 하는게 더 정확한
<bluedusk> 표현인가요?
<Work_Seony> 맥북 충전기라고 말씀하시면 될 거에요
<bluedusk> http://store.apple.com/kr/product/MC747KH/A/macbook-air%EC%9A%A9-apple-45w-magsafe-%EC%A0%84%EC%9B%90-%EC%96%B4%EB%8C%91%ED%84%B0
<bluedusk> 이거요 ..=__=
<Work_Seony> 가격이 좀 되네요
<bluedusk> 그러게요 ..; 충전기 하나 살려고 보니깐 그렇네요.;
<Work_Seony> 여분으로 사시려구요?
<bluedusk> 네
<Work_Seony> 제가 알기로는, 그 충전기 MagSafe가 특허출원된 제품이라 사제품이 없는 걸로 알고있어요
<Nymph> 확실히 저런거 보면 애플이 디자인으로 먹고 사는 회사라는 느낌이 듬..
<Nymph> 저거 만드는데 단가 얼마 하지도 않을텐데, 거의 10만원돈...
<Work_Seony> Nymph, 그렇긴한데, 한국이 유난히 비싼거야
<Work_Seony> 미국에서는 저렇게까지 안비싸
<Nymph> 한국은 호구니까요. ㅋ
<Nymph> 외국회사들도 한국에만 진출하면 겁나 비싸게 팜
<Work_Seony> ㅇㅇ 그건 좀 그렇더라
<bluedusk> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD592LL/A/apple-45w-magsafe-2-power-adapter-for-macbook-air?fnode=5a
<bluedusk> 79달러네요.;
<Nymph> 그건 한국사람들을 호구로 보는거라는... 세계에서 유일하게 고가마케팅이 통하는 나라.. ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 그나마 공식 홈페이지 가격이 저렇구요, 아마존 같은데 가면 더 싸요
<Work_Seony> 80w짜리도 아니고 45w짜리를...
<Nymph> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MagSafe-Power-Adapter-MacBook/dp/B00J3ZGEE4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413253901&sr=8-2&keywords=Apple+45W+MagSafe+2+Power+Adapter+for+MacBook+Air
<Nymph> 54달러
<Nymph> 그 아래쪽에는 38.5 달러
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 38달러는 한국배송 안해주네요
<Nymph> 와~~
<Nymph> 시게이트 하드 대박..
<Nymph> 담부터는 시게이트꺼 사지 말아야지..
<razGon_MINILA> 구매대행 같은 것을 해야 겟습니다.
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 전 직배송해주는데 찾았어요
<razGon_MINILA> 헉.
<Work_Seony> 정부에서 구매대행 못하게 막는거 같더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 어디요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ 앞으로 막을거라고 하더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 국민들만 손해인데.
<Jason_web> [11:36] <Work_Seony> 정부에서 구매대행 못하게 막는거 같더라구요 <------- 네 맞아요. 씹
<Jason_web> 어 먹을 넘들
<bluedusk> 아마존에서 가격 비교 해보면 인터네셔널 쉬핑 해주는데가 있어요
<bluedusk> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00J3ZGEE4/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
<bluedusk> Jason_web, 님 나오셨다
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 국민이 손해지 국가는 손해가 아니거든요
<Jason_web> 모오~ 버럭!
<Jason_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 죄송해요 정정해야겠어요 국민이 아니라 노비들이 손해지
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 10년이 지나면, 정부가 잘못했다는걸 느끼게 되지 않을까 싶어요....
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work_Seony> 나라가 점점 썩어가는데 아직 모르고 있으니... 10년 후면 나타나겠죠
<razGon_MINILA> 알리 익스프레스.
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 100년전에 나라 팔아먹은 색히들도 잘못한줄 모르고 떳떳히 잘살아가는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 얼른 한국을 벗어나야죠.
<Nymph> http://www.amazon.com/HP-Proliant-2x2-5GHz-Processors-2x146GB/dp/B0096CMENO/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1413254139&sr=1-5&keywords=1u+server
<Nymph> 이건 무슨 깡으로 195 달러에 판다는 걸까..
<Work_Seony> 저는 진짜로 미국 시민권자가 되고싶은 마음은 없었거든요.  근데 요즘은 차라리 미국시민권 따는게 나을 것 같다는 생각이 드네요
<Jason_web> (잘 모르지만) 지금은 복수=다중 국적 인정하쟎아요?
<PotatoGim> Nymph: 195달러...;;
<Jason_web> Work_Seony: 무슨 미련이 있다고...그러삼? ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 서버베이네요.
<Work_Seony> 네.  한국 국민으로서의 혜택 같은걸 포기하면 허용해준다네요
<Nymph> PotatoGim: 수상하지 않나요? 저걸 195달러에 판다는게...
<Nymph> razGon_MINILA: 서버베이만? 내용물은 없는걸루?
<Jason_web> 의보'빼고는 혜택도 없쟎아요~
<PotatoGim> 저건 좀 심하게 의심되네요;
<Work_Seony> Nymph, 수상할게 뭐있어.  살놈은 사겠지 하고 내놓는건데
<Work_Seony> Jason_web, 그게 제일 커요.  다들 그거 때문에 국적 유지하잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 한국말만 해도 살수 있다는거.
<Work_Seony> 나이 먹고 한국 돌아가겠다고...
<razGon_MINILA> 아.... 아니지...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇지도 않구나.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason_web> 예. 흠...
<Nymph> 조그마케 사업이나 할까..
<Nymph> 서버관리대행..
<Nymph> ㅋ
<bluedusk> 먹고 살기 힘들텐데요
<Nymph> bluedusk: 긍가요?
<bluedusk> 아 맥북 어뎁터 해외구매해도 문제네요..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 콘서트 규격이 안맞을꺼 아니에요.;
<bluedusk> .....
<Work_Seony> 앞 부분만 따로 사야죠...
<Work_Seony> 220v 콘센트랑 맥북 충전기랑 다 있낀한데.. ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아쉽네요...
<Jason_web> <Work_Seony> 네.  한국 국민으로서의 혜택 같은걸 포기하면 허용해준다네요 <--- 다시 보니 좀 이상하네요?!!
<Work_Seony> 어떤 점이요?
<Jason_web> 한국+타국...이렇게 복수 국적 인정하쟎아요? 지금...
<Jason_web> 윗 글요
<Jason_web> 즉 한국적 안포기해도 타국적 유지 하쟎아요? 질문임
<Work_Seony> 그러니까, 원래 다중국적을 인정 안해줬었잖아요.  그런데, 인정해주는 것으로 바뀐 대신, 혜택을 포기한다는 조건을 받아들여야한다고 어디서 본거 같아요
<Jason_web> 아~ *혜택만* 포기? 아~
<Work_Seony> 제가 나중에 겪어보고 알려드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jason_web> 하기야. 재벌(인가~ 재벌 2세인가~) 10%가 타국적...이라고 최근 발표.
<Jason_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ Work_Seony 감사
<bluedusk> http://www.miniinthebox.com/ko/join-new-45w-magsafe-2-ac-adapter-charger-w-usb-port-for-apple-macbook-air-11-a1436-md223-md224-eu-plug_p1551742.html
<bluedusk> 헐 이건 뭐죠? 사야 하나요?
<Work_Seony> 저렴하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 좋은데요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 지금은 필요없지만요.
<razGon_MINILA> 앞으로 필요할거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북과 아이패드 아이폰등을 잡기 위해서요
<bluedusk> 일단 전 질렀어요
<Nymph> 밥 먹음.
<Nymph> 졸리네요..
<Nymph> 한숨 잤다가..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Jason_web> X를 잘못 건드려서 xorg.conf.d 밑에 (좀 전에 만든) 파일을 삭제하려는데, 복구모드에서 읽기권한 해제'는 어찌 해요?
<Jason_web> solved , 자문자답. ㅎ
<bluedusk> Jason_web, 답은 안나왔는데요
<Jason_web> 흐흐흐 우분투 다시 설치 ㅎ
<Jason_web> mount -o rw,remount /
<bluedusk> Jason_web, 님 원래 360 이렇게 자주 끊겨요??
<bluedusk> 업로드 걸어놔도 맨날 끊기기만 하네요..ㅡㅡ
<Jason_web> 아뇨, 빠른 날은 10메가 , 늦은 날은 3키로 속도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_web> 끊기지는 않아요. 계속 가요.
<bluedusk> 근데 왜 전 맨날 끊기죠?
<Jason_web> 클라연트 판/ 동기화 판 ....어떤 거 써요?
<Jason_web> 난 클라연트 판.......쓰고요. 참
<Jason_web> ì°¸
<Jason_web> 요즘 보니까...하루 업로드를 5기가로 제한하는 눈치요, 어찌 알았냐면
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 아니 쓰라는거에요 말라는거에요 그게..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 장난하는것도 아니고 못쓰겄구만
<Jason_web> 한국시간 00:59분, 중국시간 23.59분부터 땡하고 시작해서 5기가쯤 올라가면 그 담부턴 속도 뚝 떨어지더라고요.
<Jason_web> 업로드만 요
<bluedusk> 아니 전 끊겨요
<bluedusk> 아예
<bluedusk> 클라이언트가
<bluedusk> 종료되는.;
<Jason_web> 헐~
<bluedusk> 아니 언제라도 올라가면야 걍 켜두고 놔두겠는데
<bluedusk> 가끔씩 보면
<bluedusk> 종료되서 없어져있고
<bluedusk> 없어져있꼬
<bluedusk> ㅡㅡ
<Jason_web> 왜 글쵸? 저는 업로드는 윈7, 와인, 윈8.1 이렇게 3가지 쓰는데...문제 없는데, 아~ 불더스크 무슨 말씀인지 알기는 해요. 그런 경험 있었어요.
<bluedusk> 네네
<bluedusk> 고견을 듣고 싶습니다.
<Jason_web> 클라연트를 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 지움?
<Jason_web> 클라연트를 3.6.0.2180 판에서 6.0.0.1040 판으로 올려 봐봐요
<Jason_web> 48~72시간 이상도 안끊기고 계속 올리던데...
<bluedusk> 6.0.1.1060 이네요
<Jason_web> 암튼 끊기는 거 + 클라연트 없어지는 거 보기는 했었어요.
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 무한도전 시즌1부터 2013년껏까지 올리는데
<bluedusk> 올리다 끊기고 올리다 끊기고
<Jason_web> ê±° ì°¸~
<bluedusk> 영문판 클라이언트도 없고..ㅡㅡ
<Jason_web> 풉 , 그건 알고 써야죠.
<Jason_web> 감네하고...감내?
<bluedusk> Jason_web, 36테라 주는거 말고는 .. 메리트가 전혀없..;
<bluedusk> 리눅스 fuse api 지원하는것도 아니고
<Jason_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_web> 주기는 주는데, 홀딱 벗고 주는 게 아니죠?
<bluedusk> linux fs fuse  라도 지원하면 sshfs 같이 마운트 해서 잡아다 쓰면 얼마나 좋아
<bluedusk> 진짜 몽둥이 있으면
<bluedusk> 패고 싶은 심정이에요 ㅠ
<Jason_web> 한국 옛말에...줄랴면 다 줘라"는 명언도 있구만....
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 말나온김에 제가 openstack 설치해들릴테니
<Seony> 오픈스택 트러블슈팅은 참 어려운 거 같아요.  미란티스에 돈주고 기술지원 받으니 다행이지...
<bluedusk> 하드웨어를 다 주심이
<Jason_web> 풉, 두 분 찌찌뽕
<Seony> 인스턴스를 아무리 생성해도 부팅이 안되는 거에요...
<Seony> 한참 헤매다 결국은 기술지원을 요청했는데,
<Seony> 메타프록시 프로세스에 이상이 있으니 재시작해야하는데, 해도 되냐고 물어봤거든요...
<Seony> 어디서 어떤 문제가 생기는지 알아내려면...
<Seony> 한두번 경험으로는 도저히 안될 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ip 명령어에 netns e qdhcp-라는 첨보는 옵션까지 사용해가면서 원인분석을 하니...
<Seony> qdhcp-는 디바이스 이름이니, ip netns e 가 되겠네요..
<bluedusk> 먼지 모르겠..; ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 컴맹은 서럽군요
<bluedusk> Jason_web,
<razGon_MINILA> 리디렉션 에러의 경우 우분투 서버에서 어떤 문제가 있을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 APM의 문제일까요?
<Seony> 어떤 리다이렉션이요?
<PotatoGim> 이번에 취약점 말씀하시는...?
<Seony> pchero_work: LinkedIn endorsements 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> pchero_work: 저도 해드릴려고 프로필 보는데 안되네요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> www.ydclinic.net:5052
<razGon_MINILA> 크롬으로 접속하니 ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 무한 리디렉션.ㅋ
<Seony> 리다이렉션이 아니라 포트포워딩이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 리디렉션 순환 오류\
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 그런건가요?
<pchero_work> Seony: 아마 바로는 안되나봐요. ㅎㅎㅎ 나중에 생각나실때 한번 부탁드려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 접속하니까 id/passwd 묻는데요
<pchero_work> razGon_MINILA: 저두요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 그건......
<Seony> pchero_work: 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 맞다..
<razGon_MINILA> 포트 설정을 안해줘서 그럴까요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> The page isn't redirecting properly
<pchero_work> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
<pchero_work>     This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 하아..
<bluedusk> 일을 하는데 도대체 내가 뭘 하고 있는지 모르면
<bluedusk> 그만둘때가 된걸까요?
<Seony> 알 때까지 일해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> bluedusk: 휴가갈 때가 된겁니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 이등병 계급을 없앤다는 얘기가 있네요
<Jason_web> 질문 ; 그거 확정 발표 아녀요?
<Seony> 저는 검토 중이라는 뉴스만 봤어요
<Jason_web> 예에~
<PotatoGim> bluedusk: 낯익은 분이 여기에 계셨었네요...
<bluedusk> PotatoGim, 네?
<PotatoGim> perl-kr에서 왠지 모르게 낯익은 분이 계시는 것 같았는데...
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 다른사람이겠쬬
<bluedusk> 전 왠지 일하러..
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 아, 지갑을 잊어버렸더니만 엄청 귀찮네요 정말
<Seony> 갑자기 생각난건데, 이등병이라는 계급을 없애면 어차피 막내 계급은 일병이 되고, 그럼 결국 마찬가지 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 이등병이 자살하는게 아니라
<bluedusk> 일병들이 적응못하고 ..
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 왜 그냥 회사 직급도
<bluedusk> 사원 없애고 다 사장으로 바꾸지 그냥
<bluedusk> 사원 -> 사장
<bluedusk> 다들 김사장, 박사장
<Seony> 차라리 미군처럼 체력 테스트와 각종 시험 등을 통해서 진급하게 하고, 계급이 높은 사람이 무조건 더 위가 되게하면...
<bluedusk> 거긴 월급 받잖아요
<Seony> 쫄병 때 자기 괴롭혔던 선임보다 계급 높이 올라가면, 더 피해가 심해질까요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 알다시피 강제로 끌려와서 2년뒤면 제대하는데
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Seony> 울나라도 한 20년 후면 월급 많이 오를 거에요.  군대 갈 인원이 모자라거든요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 애초에 문제는 간부들이 일안하고 시키는게
<bluedusk> 아님 문제를 발견하거나 인지 했으면 해결을 해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 걍 병사들 시키니깐
<Seony> 출산율 제로인 나라에서 남자만으로 충당이 안되는 날이 금방 올테니, 이젠 여자들도 징집 대상...
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 사병은 미국처럼 모병제 해야되는데. 춠산률이 문제가 되니...
<razGon_MINILA> 여자들은 징집 안할겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 외국인 용병을 쓰겟죠.
<Seony> 네 이스라엘 여군에서 좋은 사례가 나왔죠
<razGon_MINILA> 샘헤밍턴이 그예
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 이등병에게 뭐라 못함. 잘못하면 밤에 초소서다가 맞을 수도.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 흑형.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내비게이션 사용내역까지 조사해갔다네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 완전 전국민 감시 체제군요
<Seony> 한국인 주민등록번호까지 전부 공개됐으니, 이제 남은건 감시뿐! ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 북한은 김씨 왕조
<bluedusk> 남한은 박씨왕조
<bluedusk> 이거 웹에 기록 남죠?
<bluedusk> 나도 잡혀가려나?
<bluedusk> .....조용히 해야겠다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 기록 남아요
<bluedusk> 저 사라지면..;
<Seony> irc라는건 몰라서 괜찮을 거에요
<Jason_web> 먼 산~
<bluedusk> Jason_web, 저 잡혀가면 배후세력은 Jason_web 님이였다고 해도 되요?
<Seony> bluedusk: 배후세력은 ChanServ이라고 하세요
<Jason_web> <-- 딴 청
<Seony> 채널 최상단에 위치해있으면서 온갖 권력을 다 누린 유저라고... ㅋ
<Jason_web> bluedusk: 아무 걱정 말아요, 감청+수사자료 요청, 구속 영장 갖고 와도 협조 않할테니까...
<bluedusk> 그럴 필요 뭐있어요
<bluedusk> 이제 조만간 소리소문없이 잡혀가서
<bluedusk> 이색히 간첩임 그러면
<bluedusk> 우왕 이놈 간첩이였네 하고
<bluedusk> 담날 사형
<bluedusk> 어디서 많이 보던 시나리오긴 한데
<Jason_web> ㅎㅎㅎ그담날 서둘러서 화장 까지 해야죠.
<Jason_web> 몇 일있다가 얼굴에 점 찍고 나타나?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason_web> 그런데,,,아무도 몰라 봐~ ㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 방금 ps -ef | grep netstat -antp 하고 있었다는..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 바보가 된듯한..;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 방금도 vm에 cpu 4개더 할당해놓고
<bluedusk> 적용안하고 창 닫아서
<bluedusk> 다시 vm 끄고 ..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 쌍방간 점보프레임 지원해서 mtu 값을 맞쳐주면
<bluedusk> 확실히 속도 증가가 있네요
<Seony> 점보프레임이면 그렇죠...
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오늘 Development day 인데
<pchero_work> 지금 Git vs Perforce 로
<pchero_work> 열띤 토론중.. ㅎ
<Seony> perforce는 처음 듣네요
<Seony> 오픈소스는 아니군요
<pchero_work> http://www.ggulwiki.com/index.php/%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84%EA%B4%80%EB%A6%AC
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 상용인데
<pchero_work> 20명까지는 무료에요
<Seony> 그냥 사내에 git 서버 구축하는게 더 낫지 않아요?
<pchero_work> 지금 사용중인 버전관리 툴이 2개인데(Git, Perforce)
<pchero_work> 이 둘 중 어느것을 사용할지 토론중.. ㅎ
<Seony> git에 레드마인 붙이면, 그런대로 쓸만해요...
<pchero_work> 둘 다 장단점이 있어서 다들 열변중 ㅎ
<Seony> 굳이 소스를 외부에 두지않아도 되고...
<Seony> 사용료가 비싼대신 비싼값을 하는군요
<Seony> 바이너리 파일을 버전관리 한다는게 신기하네요...
<jasonjang> hi~ Seony
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> pchero1, 아무래도 LinkedIn Skill에서 뭔가 잘못 하신거 같은데요.  endorse가 전혀 안되요.  PotatoGim님은 어제 바로 해드렸거든요...
<pchero1> Work_Seony: 웁스
<pchero1> Work_Seony: 혹시 지금도 안돼나요? ㅠㅠ
<pchero1> 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 스킬이 그냥 나열만 되요
<Work_Seony> 혹시,
<Work_Seony> 프로필 에딧 들어가서 스킬 에딧 하면,
<Work_Seony> I want to be endorsed에 yes 되어있어요?
<pchero1> 지쟈쓰...
<pchero1> Work_Seony: 헐.. 감사합니다.. 방금 바꿨어요. 그런게 있었네요.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero1> Work_Seony: 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 스킬 중요도를 정하셔야할 듯 싶어요
<Work_Seony> 중요한 스킬을 맨 앞으로 배치하시면 탑리스트에 떠요.  그렇지않은 스킬들은 걍 쩌리취급되고 ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 여긴 많이 추워졌네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 광주는 따뜻합니다만 아직까지는요
<razGon_MINILA> 광주가 따뜻하다고 느낄때가 몇년 전이 였는데. 한참 더운 날씨가 계속되는 해였긴 한데. 11월에 에어컨 틀었던 적있죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 2년전인가? 3년전인가 그럴거에요.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-15
<Work_Seony> 따뜻한 남쪽이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 지금도 반팔에 창문열어 놓으니 시원하고 약ㄱ간 쌀쌀한.
<razGon_MINILA> 햇빛 비추기 시작하니 조금은 더워질겁니다.
<Work_Seony> 하와이는 이제서야 시원해졌습니다
<Work_Seony> 요즘은 선풍기 안틀고자도 너무 시원해요
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘은 광주는 밤에는 조금 난방을 하거나 컴퓨터 틀어놔야 해요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 딱 좋네요
<jasonjang> Work_Seony, Aloha~ 보통 아침엔 몇 시까지 출근해요?
<Work_Seony> 딱히 정해지진 않았는데요,
<Work_Seony> 보통 8시 반쯤 되면 사무실에 있어요
<jasonjang> 예에~
<jasonjang> 한국도 비슷....
<Work_Seony> 퇴근은 대략 5시 반쯤...  보통 5시 되면 나가요
<jasonjang> 진짜, 말로만 듣던 9to5 네요.
<Work_Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  근데 사실 출근시간만 놓고보면 그렇구요, 집에서 재택 근무하는 날도 많아요
<Work_Seony> 가끔 하루이틀씩 휴가내서 안나올 때도 있고...
<jasonjang> 컥!
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 왜냐고 묻지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 상사한테 "야 나 내일 못나온다" 그럼 끝
<jasonjang> 휴가는 월 몇 회? 년 몇 회? 어찌 되요?
<Work_Seony> 규정은 1년에 최대 90일까지에요
<jasonjang> 휴가*만* 90일요?
<Work_Seony> 휴가 말고 다른게 또 있나요?
<jasonjang> <----- 미치겠네. ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 근데 정말 90일짜리 휴가가 필요하면, 보스랑 얘길 좀 해야하구요,
<Work_Seony> 3주 정도 휴가는 걍 통보만 해줌 되요
<Work_Seony> 보통 여기는 휴가로 3주를 많이 다녀오더라구요
<jasonjang> 휴가 말고 법정공휴일...포함인가?는 말씀이죠. 아 보쓰랑 얘기 필요한 90일 휴가는 연속해서 쓰는 경우겠죠! 그건 이해 됨
<Work_Seony> 네.  띄엄띄엄 쓰면 90일까지 쓸 수 있어요...
<Work_Seony> 근데 다들 그렇게는 안쓰는거 같더라구요
<Work_Seony> 돈 없어서 휴가 몬가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 걍 출근하는게 몸도 편하고 속도 편하고...
<jasonjang> 살자는 건지~ 일하자는 건지~ 이쯤해서 그만해야지, ㅎ 국가보안법 있는 나라에서 더 얘기하면, 나부터 시작해서 배아픈 사람 많아서
<LYUSO_THINK> 아침부터 암걸리는..... ~_~
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 어차피 출근해봐야 스트레스 받을 일이 별로 없어서요... 하와이잖아요
<Work_Seony> 좋은게 좋은거다가 제일인 동네인걸요
<LYUSO_THINK> 사람들이 디지털 신호 전송에 대해서 너무 생각이 없는 것 같습니다.....
<jasonjang> 류소, 잘 못 봤겠지만, 써니 님, 휴가만 90일이래요. 으~
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 하와이니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 류소, 무슨 말씀? "사람들이 디지털 신호 전송에 대해서 너무 생각이 없는 것 같습니다....."
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국에서는 10일 받기도 힘든데 하하
<Work_Seony> 저 아는 동생은, 심지어 신혼여행 가는 것도 눈치 보였다네요
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, HDMI 나 SDI 등 오류 검출만 있고 오류 정정이 거의 없는 디지털 영상전송 표준이 케이블과 연관성이 없다고 자꾸 사람들이 그래서...
<LYUSO_THINK> 텍트로닉스 시그널 분석기로 찍은 자료 보여줘도 안믿어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 자꾸 아날로그 잣대를 디지털에 들이댄다는데 아오....
<LYUSO_THINK> 신혼여행도 눈치보이는게 한국이겠죠 음음
<Work_Seony> 그 동생은 군무원이었는데, 말이 군무원이지 사실상 군인이나 마찬가지라더라구요
<Work_Seony> 엄청 스트레스 받는대요
<jasonjang> 난 오류검출 있는 줄도 몰랐어요. 손실은 당연히..있다고 생각했고.
<LYUSO_THINK> 군무원이 거의 군인취급을 받습니다. 좀 그렇죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 오류검출이 있고 실제로 손실도 발생하기 때문에 규격이 있는데도 자꾸 케이블에 전혀 영향을 받지 않는다 라는 주장을 들이미니까요.
<jasonjang> 군무...그게 시류' 따라 또 고무줄 이더라고요. 내 복무할 때 (아주 드문 경우지만)  어떤 군무원 2급 이었거든요. 월급을  군단장 보다 많이 받았...ㅎ
<jasonjang> 케이블'ㅇㅣ 가장 영향 많이 받을 껄요
<LYUSO_THINK> 어이가 털려서 참 뭐라 해야할 지
<LYUSO_THINK> 디지털에 노이즈 생기는 걸 매일매일 보는데 디지털에 노이즈가 없다고 하는 사람들도 이해가 안갑니다.
<jasonjang> 류소, 아직 학생이쟎유?
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 학생 말고 30대 40대 IT 종사자들이 그러니까 어이가 없는거죠.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 특히 40대 후반 여론몰이에 능수능란한 분들이 더 심해요.
<jasonjang> 아니, 류소님은 학생이죠?
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 백수입니다.
<jasonjang> 취준생...이라카나? ㅎ 암튼!
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 취준중이죠... 직업학교를 가야하나 고민하는
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 직업학교, 저는 강추!
<LYUSO_THINK> 괜시리 그냥 양산형 엔지니어 되는 거 아닐까 무섭기도 하거든요.
<jasonjang> 허ㄹ~ 무슨 그런 소심한....뭐, 생각이야 나보다 깊겠지만...하지만
<jasonjang> 난 금년 봄에도 내가 다시 들어갈 직업학교 수배하다가, 거리탓에 포기했어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> coursera 에서 공부하다 보면 정말로 대단한 게 많아서 저도 본 궤도에 올라 남들에게 만족할 만한 봉사를 할려면 아직 많은 걸 더 봐야겠다 그 생각이 들었어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 어정쩡해지면 뭐든 안되니까요. =)
<jasonjang> 맞아요.
<jasonjang> 또 가능하면 한 우물 파시고...
<jasonjang> <-------- 가장 어정쩡한 인간의 정형
<LYUSO_THINK> 사실 요즘은 한우물만 파도 망하는 거 같아요.
<jasonjang> 그럼 몇 우물이나 파시게?
<LYUSO_THINK> 최소한 5우물은 파야지요.
<jasonjang> 넘 많은데.....ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇더라구요 느낌이
<LYUSO_THINK> 모든게 연결되어 있고 사람들이 one-stop 으로 전체적인 솔루션을 바라지 일일이 개별 케이를 생각하지 않더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 하나하나 집중적으로 파줘봐야 결국 다른데로 다 세다보니까 대충하더라도 전반적인걸 한번에 잡아주는게 되려 좋은 엔지니어 취급을 받으니 영.....
<bluedusk> 걍
<bluedusk> 영어공부하셔서
<bluedusk> 외국 나가셔요
<jasonjang> 난 내가 (나 혼자 ㅎㅎㅎ ) 원하는  아이는 '보안'쪽으로 나가기를 바라는데...
<jasonjang> 불더스크 : 절때 NO !!!
<jasonjang> 써니님, 말씀 못 봤우?
<jasonjang> 영어공부는 해외에서...
<bluedusk> 아.. 말이 오해의 소지가 있었네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 독일어 공부를 열심히 해야 ;ㅅ;
<bluedusk> 어디에서든 영어공부 하셔서 외국으로 취직 하시라는 의미였는데..
<jasonjang> 내 공감, 나의 동의도....일단 나가라.
<LYUSO_THINK> 독일가고싶다는 마음이 한가득인데 이민정책을 보면 케나다가 답일려나 싶은 느낌이에요.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 예, 불더스크님
<bluedusk> (한국에서) 영어공부 하셔서 외국(으로 취직해서 ) 나가셔요 라고 해석을 하신듯.. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 진짜
<jasonjang> 예, 내 탓이오~ ㅎ
<bluedusk> 요즘 나라 돌아가는 꼬라지를 보면
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 100년만 젊었어도
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국을 나가긴 해야하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<bluedusk> 걍 친일파 하고 나라 팔아먹고 강남에 땅이나 많이 사둬야 하나 라는 생각이..ㅡㅡ
<Work_Seony> 제가 영어공부는 외국에서 하시라는 이유가, 한국에서 돈 투자해서 몇년 공부해봐야, 여기서 한 3개월이면 그만큼은 다 하거든요...
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 이거 맥이랑 리눅스랑 시너지를 쓰는데 버그 진짜 많네요..;
<Work_Seony> 그래요?  시너지를 한 번도 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 참말이지만, 내가 여러분 나이면...관광 비자로 걍 나간다. 그래서 비자 연장하고....
<bluedusk> 특히나 화면보호기 들어갔다 나오면 컴터 두개의 마우스 속도가 안맞아요..ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> 이번에 우분투 커뮤니티 회원 한분 다이렉트로 실리콘 벨리 취직 하신분 계신다는 소문도 있던데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 관광비자라 ㅋㅋㅋ 하긴 그렇게 나가는 분도 계시니까요.
<jasonjang> 불더스크ㅣ 난....시너지=우분투+마소 윈도...문제없. 첫 버전부터 마지막 무료 버젼까지..문제 없
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 워킹 홀리데이 비자로 나가서 영주권 받고.....
<Work_Seony> 취직은 중요하지 않아요.  무슨 비자냐가 중요하죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 저번 주말에 아는 지인이 케나다로 망명했더라구요.
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 저도 예전에 쓸때는 몰랐는데 맥 + 리눅스는 자잘한 버그가 좀 있네요
<jasonjang> 류소, 진짜요. 나가(봐)야 해요.
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, h1 비자라는거 같던데요 그게 뭔지 모르겠지만
<jasonjang> 아...맥혔서 문제군요.
<Work_Seony> h1으로 한국에서 미국 직행이면, 엄청나게 실력이 좋거나 엄청나게 운이 좋은 거에요
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<LYUSO_THINK> 나가(봐) 야 하는거군요
<bluedusk> 엄청나게 실력이 좋은듯
<bluedusk> 대학 졸업하고 바로 간거라고 하던데
<LYUSO_THINK> H1 비자면 정말 받기 힘든건데 그건 능력자 테크라고밖에....
<Work_Seony> 이 사람 아니면 안된다는 수준...
<jasonjang> 좀 과격한 표현인지 몰라도...노가당을 해도 나가서 해야 함. <--------- 절때 진리
<Work_Seony> 4월에 h1 신청해서 결과가 9월 말에 나오는데요, 그 전까지는 미국 못들어오거든요.
<Work_Seony> 그럼 회사가 무려 6개월을 기다려주겠단 얘기에요
<Work_Seony> 문제는, h1 경쟁율이 분자 단위의 숫자라서, h1 해준다고 해도 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 기다려준다니 그것도 대단하네요.
<Work_Seony> 1년에 h1 비자 쿼터가 5만 몇천개인데, 일반적으로는 2-3개월 정도면 서류접수가 마감되는데요,
<Work_Seony> 작년 h1은 오픈하자마자 2일만에 서류접수 마감됐을 정도에요
<Work_Seony> 경쟁율이 상상을 초월하죠...
<Work_Seony> 우편물 배송일이 보통 짧게는 3일에서 7일까지 걸리는데가 미국인데, 그걸 감안하면 어마어마한거에요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 정말 어마어마하네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16645275/_MG_7156.JPG
<LYUSO_THINK> 어제 건물의 구조진단을 하러 나간 아파트인데 사는데가 다 이래요.
<Work_Seony> 헐 심각하네요
<LYUSO_THINK> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16645275/_MG_7163.JPG
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런 상황인데도 위에다가 뭐 올려서 증축해놓고 발코니 개조해서
<LYUSO_THINK> 불법 증축이나 건물 외형 변경은 기관 보고대상이다 그러니까 그건 좀 뺴돌라 그런말을 한 3시간동안 계속 하더라구요.
<jasonjang> 백수'라며? 버럭 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 취직을 못해서 ;ㅅ;
<jasonjang> 어제 건물의 구조진단을 하러 나간 <------ 백수가? ㅋ 콱! ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 정규직 아니면...... 솔직히 이거 나가서 저 받는돈 5만원밖에
<LYUSO_THINK> 장비 빌리는데 백만단위로 나가고 운반비용 등등 빼면
<jasonjang> 오케이~ 이해 했소!
<LYUSO_THINK> 게다가 저 아파트의 경우에는 초기에 43세대에 나머지 건물이 비허가였는데 그걸 무단으로 지어서 완성시킨거라
<jasonjang> 대구요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 대구입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 마음같으면 진단결과 E 등급으로 보고서 올리고 싶어요. 그러면 재건축이라도 할 수 있으니까요. 통상 재건축 심의 및 공사승인까지 빨리하면 4년이 걸리니까 =ㅅ=
<LYUSO_THINK> 해외같으면 어떻게 처리하나 모르겠네요.
<jasonjang> 딴 나라는 몰라도, 미/일......은 안전에 관한한 무관용/원칙...이죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요.... 여튼 보면 참 가슴이 답답하고 암걸릴 거 같은 일들이 주변에서 엄청 많이 일어나더라구요.
<jasonjang> 거의 못고치는 병이요, 유일한 치료/예방법은 이민 가시오.
<bluedusk> 우리나라도
<bluedusk> 무관용/원칙이에요
<bluedusk> 무전 유죄 무관용
<bluedusk> 돈없고 빽없으면 무관용/원칙
<jasonjang> '우리가 남이가~'
<bluedusk> 이런이야기 하면 패배자에 힘없는 놈들의 넉두리 라고 하더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 이민이나 망명이 답인가봐요.
<jasonjang> 망명은 h1 비자보다 힘들죠? ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 케나다로 망명해야하나봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 망명은... 사유가 있어야 받아주는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> GoooooooooooooooooooooooooD 캐나다
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 거의 다 받아준다고 합니다.
<bluedusk> 정치적으로 탄압받고
<Work_Seony> 보통 저같은 미국에서 취업한 사람들이 안되면 넘어가는 곳이 캐나다에요
<bluedusk> 목슴의 위협을 느끼면.;;
<Work_Seony> 미국에서의 학력 경력을 모두 인정해줘서, 아주 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 두가지 안좋은 점이 있는데요,
<Work_Seony> 하나는 인종차별이 쩔고, 다른 하나는 춥고.
<jasonjang> 써니, 그쵸? 내가 꼽는 1순위도 캐나다 요
<bluedusk> 인종차별이 쩔어요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 인종차별은 좀 있다더라구요.
<Work_Seony> 호주만큼은 아니지만 심하대요
<Work_Seony> 그래서 제가 하와이를 안뜨고 싶은 이유이기도 하죠...
<Work_Seony> 백인이 역차별 받는 곳이 하와이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 테슬라 모터스 차가 아시아권에서는 한국에만 출시 할 예정도 아니고 앞으로 출시 할 의사도 없다던데.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 그거 타고싶어서라도 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 하와이는 오히려 그렇군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 여기는 백인들이 엄청 눈치봐요
<Work_Seony> 그럴만도 한게, 분위기가 정말 이상하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 나는 분명 미국에 왔는데, 사람들은 다 동양인이야! 이런거 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그런분위기라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 이번에 나온 P85D 모델이 엄청 대단하더라구요. 풀옵션을 넣으니까 17만달러 그정도던데 정말 타보고싶어요.
<Work_Seony> 씨파일 서포트 팀에 연락해서 테스팅 목적으로 프로페셔널 버전을 한 3개월 써보면 안되겠냐고 물어보니까, 문제없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 오호 관대하네요.
<bluedusk> 헐 관대한가요?
<Work_Seony> 네.  원래 테스팅 기간은 3주거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국같았으면 저런 거 테스팅기간 자체가 없었을걸요. 특히 PG 관련이라던가.....
<Work_Seony> 써보고 평가할 기회를 줘야하잖아요...
<bluedusk> LYUSO_THINK, 잘못 알고 계신거 같은데요..;
<bluedusk> 원래 기업들이 뭐 도입한다고 bmt, poc 같은거 하면 기본 1년에
<bluedusk> 도입하고 나면 무상 유지보수 기간 1년은 기본으로
<LYUSO_THINK> 기업이니까 가능하죠......
<LYUSO_THINK> 소형사이트나 자영업쪽으론 들쭉날쭉합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 똑같은 결제 플러그인 똑같은 방화벽 제품 도입해도
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 님 일하시는데가 소형사이트나 자영업쪽이 아닌걸로 알고 있어서.;
<LYUSO_THINK> 써니님 계시는곳은 네 엄청 규모가 크시죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 저기는 일단 나라가 다르니..
<Work_Seony> 좀 과대포장하면 정부기관이구요
<Work_Seony> 작게 포장하면 대학교에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그렇네요 정부기관이군요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 여튼 3개월이라니 엄청 넉넉잡아주네요.
<Work_Seony> 전 원래 걍 대학교인줄 알았는데요, 제 월급 주는 사람이 학장이나 총장이 아닌 "주 정부" 더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 월급주는 사람이 주 정부.....ㄷㄷ
<Work_Seony> 알고보니, 주립대학교는 "주 정부 교육부"래요.
<Work_Seony> 교육부의 한 부서인 셈이죠...
<samahui_TP> 주립대 다니시니 공무원이시군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jasonjang> 써니, 그건 한국도 마찬가지죠!!
<LYUSO_THINK> 신기하네요....
<Work_Seony> 그런가요?  서울대는 서울대 법인이라던데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 대학수준에선 다 법인으로 나누어지죠.
<jasonjang> 서울대 법인 인줄은 몰랐고, 그건 딴 이유가 있겠지만...
<jasonjang> 대부분의 공립대학은 국가 공무원이죠
<jasonjang> 불더스크 : 지난 밤 01시, 잠깐 사이에  7기가 올라가더니...그담부터는 업로드 속도 1~3키로/초
<samahui_TP> 법인들어서면 공립대가 아니죠
<Work_Seony> 네 저도 그렇게 알고있어요
<samahui_TP> 사립화 된거죠
<Work_Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서 저는 저도 모르게 하와이 공무원 연합에 가입되서, 혜택을 받더라구요
<Work_Seony> 세금 좀 적게내고, 호텔/렌트카 등등에서 좀 혜택있고..
<jasonjang> 아유~ 내 배아포라.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 공무원 되셨군요!
<samahui_TP> 그 뚫기 어렵다는 공무원직을 본인도 모르게 되시다니 능력자십니다
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> jasonjang, 진짜 배아픈 사실이 하나 더 있어요
<Work_Seony> 지금까지는 아무 것도 아니에요
<jasonjang> 하지마
<jasonjang> 말 하지마요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 하와이 공무원은, 3년만 채우면 안짤립니다.
<bluedusk> CSRF attack이 뭔가요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세유..
<Work_Seony> 어지간히 또라이짓 하지않는 이상 안짤린다네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안짤린다니
<LYUSO_THINK> 세상에....
<Work_Seony> bluedusk, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyq6Eut10oc
<samahui_TP> 미국도 한국처럼 철밥통이군요
<Work_Seony> 그래서, 다들 한 번 들어오면 안나갈 줄 알았는데,
<Work_Seony> 의외로 공석이 많이 생겨요
<Work_Seony> 특히 IT 포지션은 사람 많이 구합니다
<bluedusk> 아 컴맹만 아니였어도..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도 컴맹이시면 충분히 취업 가능해요
<Work_Seony> 문제는, 현지에 거주하고 있어야한다는거죠..
<bluedusk> 회사에 문서관리 솔류션 도입할려고 alfresco 검토중인데..
<Work_Seony> 무슨 비자던간에...
<bluedusk> 이게 참..-_-;
<PotatoGim> 5
<PotatoGim> loca-contacts 메일링은 요새 완전 핫하네요...ㅡㅡ;;
<Work_Seony> policy 때문에 갑자기 다들 흥분했죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 팀 자체가 세분화될 수 있도록 개정하는게 쟁점인건가요?;
<jasonjang> 아~
<jasonjang> 각 국/주 로코팀은 서브 로코를 둘 수 있다....는 새 정책에 반대하는 글 들인데요....
<jasonjang> 처음 촉발은 유럽의 GL, AST 에서 시작 됐는데...
<jasonjang> 많이들 반대하는 이유중...(저 114)
<Work_Seony> 국/주 로코도 제대로 관리 안되는 판인데...
<jasonjang> "중국은 어쩔꺼냐" 타이완, 홍콩도 따로 주냐~ 머 이런...
<Work_Seony> 뭔 서브로코 둬서 벼슬질을 하려고..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게 말요. 좀 ...
<PotatoGim> 처음부터 보질 못해서 그러는데 그 외에 다른 정책은 변경된게 없는거지요?
<Work_Seony> 서브로코 두면 벼슬행세 하지 않겠어요?
<jasonjang> <PotatoGim> 처음부터 보질 못해서 그러는데 그 외에 다른 정책은 변경된게 없는거지요? -----> 예
<Work_Seony> 네 뭐 보통 정책 바꾸는 일은 별로 없어요
<jasonjang> 의도에 악의는 없어 보였는데.... 어찌 운영할꺼냐~에 대한 우려와.....기준이 불분명해서리..ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아... 팀 세분화라는 키워드 하나가 이렇게까지 산불로 번질 수도 있군요;
<Work_Seony> 어떤 내용 보니까, LTS판 나올 때마다 씨디 신청하는 것도 캐노니컬 측에서는 재정상 불가능해질지도 모른다는 글도 있었떤 거 같아요
<PotatoGim> 아... 재정 상황이 여유있는 것은 아닌가보네요;
<Work_Seony> 캐노니컬 재정상황 안좋은건 몇년 전부터 있었던 얘기에요
<Work_Seony> 우분투 폰도 사실은 다른 수입원을 찾기위한 방법 중 하나라고 하죠...
<PotatoGim> 음... 마냥 여유있나보다 했더니...;;
<Work_Seony> 사실 좀 불안한 배포판이에요...
<Work_Seony> 어떤 사람들 말로는, 그렇게까지 걱정할만한 수준은 아니라고는 하지만,
<Work_Seony> 재정악화 얘기가 공공연하게 나올 정도면, 좋진 않다는 거죠...
<jasonjang> 작년부터인가? 우분투 커뮤니티 카운실에서는 각 로코팀으로 부터 받는 금원(=돈)을 위주로 기부금 수령도 많이 홍보를 하고 있어요.
<Work_Seony> 우분투 폰이 기금모금 실패해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 언제가 될진 모르겠지만, 만약에 캐노니컬이 망하게 된다면.... 배포판 뭐 써야하죠?
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Work_Seony> 모자는 싫은데
<jasonjang> <Work_Seony> 우분투 폰이 기금모금 실패해서... ㅎㅎ "랑은 사실 별개죠. ㅎㅎㅎ 아유 웃겨
<PotatoGim> Arch?
<Work_Seony> 별개인건 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아치는 프로덕션용으로는 안되요
<jasonjang> 예, 써니 농담이 웃겼다는...ㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 영원히 불변할 것 같은 데비안을 써야할듯 싶네요...
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_TP> 저도 데비안으로 가지 않을까 싶네요
<iPhone^Seony> 음 옛날에는 폰으로 아얄씨 잘 안됐는데 이젠 잘되네요
<iPhone^Seony> 하지만 셔틀버스 타자마자 내릴 시간이...
<jasonjang> 참눼~ 음료 한잔 준비하고 왔더니, 귀가?!.............쩝 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 커피 한잔 내리는 시간이랑, 퇴근 귀가하는 시간이랑...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 셔틀버스 오는 시간에 맞춰나가서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 진정한 행복이 머 따로 있었어요? ^^
<jasonjang> 그져 정전 안되서 게임 좀 하고...ㅎㅎㅎ 부럽습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맞아요
<Seony> 전 여기서 딱 좋아요
<Seony> 돈 더 안벌어도 됩니다
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Seony> 5시 퇴근해서 공부하거나 겜하고 놀고, 주말에는 해변가서 꼬기 꾸워먹고...
<jasonjang> 내 많은 나라를 가 보진 않았지만, 보통 5시면 퇴근, 6시 귀가, 약속 모임있어도 늦어도 9시면 귀가하구...
<jasonjang> 10시부터 동네가 한산하고...유흥가 찾아가 봐도 12시까지 노는 사람들도 드물던데...휴~
<Seony> 그건 동네마다 다 특성이 있어요
<Seony> 하와이는 12시 넘어서 새벽 4시까지 놀아요
<jasonjang> ㅇㅖ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 12시 넘어 술도 팔아요?
<Seony> 안팔죠.  한국 사람이 운영하는 곳에서 몰래 팔아요
<Seony> 몰래 파는데, 아는 사람은 다 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그쵸~ 아~
<Seony> 스트립쇼하는데에서는 2시인가까지 팔 거에요
<Seony> 4시에 영업이 끝나는데, 4시에 끝나고 나와서 한국 노래방으로 모이죠
<Seony> 거기서 또 술마셔야하니깐 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 본토 도...12시 후 술 금지, 한국 매장은 12시 후 모든 음료(술인지 물인지 겉으로 봐선 구분 안되니까)를 테이블 위에 못올리게 하더라고요.
<jasonjang> 아~ 4시부턴 또 되요?
<Seony> 불법으로요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 물컵에 따라부어줘요
<LYUSO_THINK> 독일은 3~5시 사이에 다들 퇴근하더라구요
<Seony> 그 동네는 노동법이 어마무시하잖아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.... ㅎㅎ 부럽더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국은 22시 23시 퇴근인ㄷ
<LYUSO_THINK> ......
<Seony> 근데 사실 실리콘 밸리 같은데 가면, 다들 야근해요
<Seony> 회사 말고 집에서...
<Seony> 워낙 경쟁이 치열해서 다들 각자 알아서 공부/일한다네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 그런건 있을거같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 공부 열심히 해야죠 허허
<Seony> 근데 집에서 발 닦고 하는거랑, 사무실에서 하는거랑은 좀 달라요
<jasonjang> (자)타의에 의한 자기 개발........난 좋다고 생각해요.
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 사무실서 하는거랑 집에서 하는거랑 많이 다르죠.
<jasonjang> 써니님, 10/12일 에스비 에스 방송분 "세상은 생각보다 단순하다" 멱함수 관련 ...인데 함 보세요.
<jasonjang> 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 빝토런트싱크 BYIOKNZBAMDPSI3QJXNBTB53MJ4PLVGUI
<jasonjang> 다른 분들도 관심있으면 내려 보세요~
<jasonjang> 용량 1기가
<Seony> 예고편으로 어떤 내용인지 보고있어요
<Seony> 피어가 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> w8
<jasonjang> 그건 내가 하는 소리인데요?! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 연결없음. ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 지-멜로 연결고리 한번 더 보냈어요.
<jasonjang> 예전 싱크와 키'가 달라요. 오늘 지금 새로 만든 키 쓰세요. BYIOKNZBAMDPSI3QJXNBTB53MJ4PLVGUI
<Seony> 그냥 링크만 클릭하면 되는거죠?
<Seony> 전 이거 빗토렌트싱크가 참 어렵더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예, 그런데 지금 보니
<jasonjang> 나에게 승인 요청이 들어와서 수락했어요.
<jasonjang> 승인 요청없이 즉각 되는 줄........
<jasonjang> 알고 있는데....
<jasonjang> 암튼 !
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<jasonjang> 아...빝토런트 싱크 번거로우면...오운클라우드 드릴껄!
<jasonjang> 아...빝토런트 싱크 번거로우면...오운클라우드 계정 드릴껄!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니에요.  지금 받고있어요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> http://it-ebooks.info/book/3861/
<Seony> 코볼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 생각보다 의외로 아직 코볼 쓰는데가 많다더라구요
<Markers> 저 혹시 명령어로 svn url을 변경 할 수 잇을까요?
<Markers> 저장소 url 변경 ‘ㅅ';
<Markers> 이거 switch 명령어로 하면 아예 저장소의 내용으로 변경해버리니 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 국내에선 금융권 쪽이 많이 쓴다는 카더라를 들었습니다.
<PotatoGim> 희소성만큼이나 페이도 쎄다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 금융권이 어지간해서는 시스템 교체를 잘 안하죠...
<Seony> 저도 한국에서 금융맨이었을 때, 전산시스템이 SCO UNIX였어요...
<Seony> 그것도 망하고 난 이후의...
<PotatoGim> 오.. 저는 들어보지도 운영 체제네요 ;;
<Seony> 옛날에 리눅스랑 법정소송까지 불사한 막가파 회사 하나 있었어요
<Seony> 패소하고 문 닫았죠
<Seony> 한 때는 유닉스 계를 주름잡던 회사였는데...
<bluedusk> 이상한 저작권? 라이센스? 문제로 시비 붙었떤?
<PotatoGim> ...; 꼬리를 내릴 타이밍을 놓친건가요...;;
<Seony> 아뇨 그러니까,
<Seony> 원래 SCO가 유닉스의 지적재산권을 소유하고 있었어요...
<Seony> 따지고보면 AT&T => Novell => SCO 이렇게 된거죠...
<Seony> 근데 SCO가 장사가 안되서 망해가기 일보직전이었는지, 리눅스한테 지적재산권 침해로 소송을 걸었어요
<PotatoGim> 아...ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> 자기네 코드를 포함하고 있었다 이거죠....
<PotatoGim> 자멸한거군요
<Seony> 뭐 당연히도 전세계가 난리가 났고,
<Seony> 결국엔 패소했어요.  패소하자마자 바로 문 닫았죠 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 못 먹는 감 찔러나 본....
<Seony> 좀 황당했던게, 제가 금융업으로 일하고 있을 당시에 서버를 업그레이드 한다는 거에요... 신기해서 구경 좀 해볼려고 했었죠...
<Seony> 운영체제가 SCO인거 보고 놀랬어요
<Seony> 근데 황당했던게 바로, OS는 그대로 두고 하드웨어만 올리더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 하긴, 하나라도 작동이 안되면 업무에 막대한 지장이 생기니까 이해는 갔어요
<PotatoGim> 장애 한번나면 아마 쑥대밭이 되겠죠..ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 내가 sco 본 때는 CP/M 때 인 것 같은데....무슨 관련이 있나~ 모르겠네요. 풉
<bluedusk> 졸립네요
<bluedusk> 일이 안풀리니
<mkjeon> hi
<mkjeon> Is there anybody?
<autowiz> 으음 켜져있는줄 알았는데 언젠가 부터 꺼졌있었네요 ㅠ
<Work_Seony> psql에서 mysql로 변환하는게 쉬운게 아니었네요...
<Work_Seony> 그냥 sql로 내보낸다음 가져오기만 하면 되는줄 알았더니...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 오픈월드형 게임 해보신분
<razGon_MINILA> 에바?
<Work_Seony> gta5나 슬리핑독스 같은 겜 한 번 해볼까 해서요.  예전에 어쌔신크리드2 해봤는데, 좀 취향에 안맞더라구요...
<Work_Seony> 뭘 해야할지도 모르겠꼬...
<Work_Seony> 왠지, 뭔가 주어지는 미션을 빨리 깨서 다음 스토리로 진행해야한다는 압박감? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 공인 아이피 1개에 다른 2개의 기기를 연결시키기 위한 방법이 가장 간단한 방법으로 포트를 달리 하는 방법이 있을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 아이피는 1개. 갑기기는 21. 을기기는 2121
<razGon_MINILA> 이렇게 연결하면 구분이 되지요?
<Work_Seony> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 서버 살려야 되는데. 맘이 그리잘안가네요..다른일로 바쁘다 보니.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-16
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 별로인 아침임다
<readytoact> 사실 늘 별로라서
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> Work_Seony: (__)
<readytoact> 안안녕합니다 =_=.
<readytoact> 불새가 업데이트 되고 있군요
<readytoact> 안드로이드 L이
<readytoact> 베타도 없이
<readytoact> -_- 제품에 탑재되서 나와버렸네요
<readytoact> 오늘 아침은 왜이리 허기진가
<readytoact> 아 글고 보니 14.10이 나와겠군요
<Work_Seony> 그렇겠꾼요
<Work_Seony> LTS 아니면 관심이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 네 저도 14.04 잘 쓰고 있슴다.
<Work_Seony> 슬리핑독스 플레이 영상 봤는데, 이것도 무지 재밌네요
<Work_Seony> 오픈월드 타입인데, 한 번 해볼만 하겠어요..
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 배경이 홍콩이고 걍 gta류 겜이에요..;
<Work_Seony> 네.  맞아요
<Work_Seony> 게임영상 봤는데 무지 재밌더라구요
<bluedusk> 그런말이 있죠
<bluedusk> 게임영상은 영상일뿐 기대하지 말자
<Work_Seony> 홍보용 동영상 말구요, 게임 플레이 영상요
<Work_Seony> gta 처음 접한게 psp용이었는데, 그래서 그랬는지 별로 재미가 없었거든요...
<Work_Seony> 이번에 나온 gta5 하면 재밌을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 맥에서 쓰는 터미널은 어떤거 쓰세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ssh용.
<Work_Seony> iTerm 써요
<bluedusk> iterm 써요
<bluedusk> 아 진짜 alfresco 셋팅하는데..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 이젠 슬슬 짜증나려 하네요
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 할라당
<razGon_MINILA> iTerm도 유료겟죠?
<Nymph> 하이여~
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 무료에요
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 글쎄요 전 무료로 받아서 깔았어용
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 맥용 어플이라고 다 유료가 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 지금 무료군요.ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 아뇨 원래 무료에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 집에가서 바로 받아야죠.ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 맥용 어플도 무료 많습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 아얄씨어플은요?
<Work_Seony> 무료는 Colloquy라고 있어요
<Work_Seony> 근데, iTerm 말고 기본 터미널도 있는데요..
<razGon_MINILA> 콜로쿠리.
<bluedusk> 이거 cmd 를 ctrl로 못바꾸나요
<razGon_MINILA> 아.
<bluedusk> 맨날 해깔려죽겠어요.;
<Work_Seony> 바꾸면 안될껄요.  기능키가 다 달라서...
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 shift+space로 하다보니 다른 키보드에는 적응이 안되서 집에것도 같이 그리 해놓았어욬.
<bluedusk> 전 일단 한영키는 오른쪽 cmd 키로 통일 시켜두긴 했어요
<bluedusk> 근데 ctrl +c, v 할때 넘 해깔려서.;
<razGon_MINILA> 저야 뭐 키보드 치는 게 채팅용이니. 특수키는 F3하고 ins키만.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~
<readytoact> 우하하하하하
<jasonjang> ?
<readytoact> -0-... 그..그냥
<readytoact> ...
<jasonjang> 업데이트 '불새'는 설마 옛날 그 dbms 말씀이요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아침에 우분투 업데이트
<readytoact> -_-;; 불새가 아니라 천둥새였습니다.
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 쫌 놀럤어ㅆ어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 어쩐지 좀 이상하다~ 했죠. 그런데, 자리비움 상태라...지금 물었어요. ^^
<readytoact> 아 네
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그냥...
<readytoact> 우분투도 업데이트 할때면
<readytoact> vmwartetool을 매번 다시 설치하니
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 냠
<readytoact> 그래픽만 퍼펙트하게 지원하면 리눅스 네이티브 쓰겠는데
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님 담주 모임 오시나요?
<readytoact> 아웅
<readytoact> 우분투 모임도 함 -_- 가고 싶네요
<jasonjang> 최대한 가려고 노력중입니다. bluedusk
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저는 면허 따면 직접 제 오토바이 타고 올라가고 싶네요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 강연내용으로는 차량관리 마이크로컴퓨터 이런거면 되려나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 발표한지 2년도 더된거 같아요
<readytoact> 웅
<readytoact> SPIKA라는 오픈소스 메신저가 있네요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이거나 갖고 놀아볼까
<jasonjang> 같은 날,  이런 거 초대를 받았어요. https://www.facebook.com/events/626107250839807               bluedusk
<LYUSO_THINK2> 웅....
<bluedusk> 그닥
<bluedusk> 땡기는
<bluedusk> 건 아니네요..
<jasonjang> 난 비용 부담땜에....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 근데, 그 강연자...이름은 들어 봤어요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 첨 보는 분인거 같긴 한데요
<readytoact> 왠지
<readytoact> -_- 어르신들이 가셔야할 것 같은 분위기
<bluedusk> 페이스북은
<bluedusk> 쓰면 쓸쓰록 짜증만
<bluedusk> 정보 올라오는건 많은데 검색도 안되고
<bluedusk> 외부 링크도 안되고
<readytoact> 전 그래서 접었습니다
<bluedusk> 진짜 뭔가 시발 스러운..ㅡㅡ
<readytoact> 요즘은 인스타그램질을
<readytoact> 음.. 기술관련글을 인스타그램에 함 써볼까요.
<readytoact> 왠 별 미친놈 소릴 듣겠죠-
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<bluedusk> 왜 alfresco 깔면 workflow에 문서 첨부가 안될까요..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 찾아봐도 해결책은 안보이고
<bluedusk> 쩝.;
<readytoact> 그놈이 문서 관리 솔루셔이던가요?
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 엄밀히 구분하면 컨텐츠 관리 솔루션..
<readytoact> 사내 문서관리 툴 뒤지다 본 기억이
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 한글화 됐나요
<bluedusk> 그럴리가여ㅛ
<readytoact> 로그가 안찍히시나요?
<bluedusk> 네
<readytoact> 허허
<bluedusk> 뭐 찍히긴 찍히는데
<readytoact> -_- 험난한 삽질이
<bluedusk> 그쪽 관련 로그가 아닌듯
<readytoact> 문서관리.. 어디다 사용하실건데요?
<bluedusk> 문서 관리하는데 쓰죠.;
<readytoact> 음 그러니까..
<readytoact> 개인용이냐 회사용이냐 등등
<bluedusk> 어디에서 사용할꺼냐구요?
<readytoact> 네네
<readytoact> 궁금해서
<bluedusk> 사내에서요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 음 성공하심 꼭 전수를 부탁...쿨럭
<bluedusk> ..
<readytoact> 저흰 그냥 컨플루언스로..
<bluedusk> 이게 저만 그런지
<bluedusk> 다른데도 그런지 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 그거 유료 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 사용자 많을수록 가격이
<readytoact> 네 설치형으로 샀죠
<bluedusk> 기하급수적으로 뛰는걸로 아는데
<readytoact> 네 -_- 그래서 25명에서 버티는중
<readytoact> 이게 플러그인도 그렇고
<bluedusk> 그리고 엄밀히 말하면 그건 위키쪽? 아닌가요?
<readytoact> 가만히 보면 푼돈인데
<readytoact> 네 저흰 구글 드라이드 + 컨플루언스
<readytoact> 기존 문서 온라인으로 옮기고
<readytoact> 사실 회사 규모가 얼마 안되니까..
<bluedusk> 헐
<readytoact> 50명정도인데 그중에 반만 개발 부서라서
<bluedusk> 그쪽 회사 규모는 엄청 큰거 아닌가요??
<bluedusk> 꽤 큰걸로 아는데
<bluedusk> 돈도 많이주고
<bluedusk> 대우도 좋고
<bluedusk> 신의 직장이라는 소문이
<readytoact> 아니 그런회사가 어딘가요
<bluedusk> readytoact, 님이 다니시는 그 회사요
<readytoact> 얼마전엔 땔치겠다고 회사 내부 야머에 지랄을 했는데
<readytoact> 저희 야머 쓰는데
<readytoact> 야머 매니저 그룹에다가 지랄을 좀 해놨더니
<readytoact> 분위기가  별로 -0-
<jasonjang> 불더스크, 아얄씨에서 하노스 못 본지 오래됐죠?
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 넴
<jasonjang> 강의료 10만원만 깍아달라고 해 볼까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 블더스크님.
<jasonjang> 검색 참 안돼죠~
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 뭐 저에겐  그닥 영양가 없을꺼 같아요..;
<jasonjang> 맞아요, 있는이들 오라고...하는 것 같은ㄷ...아~ 여기서 있는 이는 *나이*
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 그러니까.. 뭐 잘 모르는
<readytoact> 중소기업 사장님들
<readytoact> ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<readytoact> 앗 죄송 ;;; dns 편집하다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 레디투엑트님 (미안, 한/영 전환이 좀 불편한 상황이라...).....은 연천/포천쪽 일은 벌써 끝났죠? (내 기억이 맞다면...)
<jasonjang> ㅇㅖ? 웬 디엔에스?
<readytoact> -0-;;; 그쪽으론 오줌도 싸본적이
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 우리 4~5년전에 만나지 않았우? 여의도..아니 한강변에서요.
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아 한강 번개때는
<readytoact> 못갔죠
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 전 기억이 잘 .;
<bluedusk>  요즘 컴맹에 머리가 멍청해져서
<jasonjang> 그 때 공중보건의....했다고 들은 분, 아닌가 싶어서요.
<readytoact> 아 그건 제가 아닙니다.
<readytoact> 의사가 하고싶은 사람일뿐
<readytoact> -_-..
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 그건 다른분일껄요?
<readytoact> dns는
<readytoact> 방금 클라우드서버 하나 개통했는데
<jasonjang> 그럼 누구죠? 불더스크
<readytoact> 도메인 주느라 회사 네임섭 접속
<jasonjang> 예에~
<readytoact> 읭
<readytoact> 클라우드 업체
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐 이상해졌네 개통하고 초기비밀번호를 이상하게 주네요
<readytoact> cloudv 클라우드는
<readytoact> 최저가에 번개개통이라
<readytoact> 신청하면 5분만에 서버 뚝딱
<readytoact> SPIKA라는 메신저 함 설치해보려고요
<bluedusk> readytoact, pc용은 없는데요?
<readytoact> 엌
<readytoact> -_- 안드로이드용만.. 이었남;;;
<readytoact> 그럼 패스해야겠네요
<bluedusk> 아이폰용도 있네요
<bluedusk> 단지 pc용이 안보일뿐.;
<readytoact> 네 모바일용만 있다니
<readytoact> 업무용으로 사내에 적용하려고 했는데
<bluedusk> 걍 xmpp쓰셔요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 오픈파이어나
<readytoact> 스파크 쓰려고 하는데
<readytoact> 했는데
<readytoact> 메시지 프라이어리티 인가?
<readytoact> 그게 메신저를 동시에 사용하도록 ID를 부여하는건데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ PC랑 모발이랑 동시 사용에 어려움이
<bluedusk> -_-?
<readytoact> 여튼 -_- 오픈파이어 불발
<readytoact> xmpp 계열은 그래도 사용할게 많은데
<readytoact> 그중에 오픈파이어가 젤 괜찮은것 같고
<readytoact> 아.. 서버 개통한거 철회해야하나 -,.-
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 하이~ 잘 지내죠? imsu
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 네 전 무탈하게 잘 지내고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> GoooooooooooooooD 4 U
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 저도 취직좀 굽신굽신 ㅠ
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jasonjang> 헐~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ssl 3.0은 왜또 난리안가요?
<jasonjang> 그 난리, 의 최소한의 이유가 있다면, 다행히 open 이다 보니 발견되고 개선되고....긍정적이쟎아요? ㅎ
<imsu> 어이쿠 ;; 전원코드가 갑자기 빠졌 .. ㅜ.ㅜ;
<readytoact> ;;;
<imsu> Seony: 끝나셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 끝나기만 했겠우? 지금 벌써 21시가 지났는데....ㅇㅏ!
<Seony> 겜하고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 참 그러고 보니 DLTime 끝날 기간이 다가 오는 듯
<jasonjang> 머~ 그리 바쁘? 같이 바쁘자고요~ 오 즈!
<bluedusk> jasonjang, Not Yet Started 이걸 뭐라 변역하는게 좋을까요?
<bluedusk> 시작안함? 시작전?
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 아직 시작하지 않았음. 이지만.....
<jasonjang> 시작 안함 ............이 아니라, 시작 않함...이죠? 질문임
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠음요
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 시작 전 이라고 하면 안될 것 같아요.  시작 전이라고 하면 곧 시작할 거란 의미 같아서...
<pchero_work> 하이욤
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 디렉토리가 맞아요? 디렉터리가 맞아요??
<jasonjang> 그럼 않함....이 맞아요.
<Seony> 외래어 표기를 의미하신다면, 디렉터리가 맞아요
<jasonjang> 헐~ 구글은 디렉토리...라는데, 써니니ㅁ 말에 +1
<Seony> http://ko.wiktionary.org/wiki/%EB%94%94%EB%A0%89%ED%86%A0%EB%A6%AC
<Seony> 단 한 줄로 설명하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 순 우리말 / 순 한글로 쓰자면,,,,,갈래
<jasonjang> 집에 간다, 갈래.........가 아니라, 갈피/갈래
<bluedusk> approved / jejected 는 승인 / 승인거부 라고 하면 될까요?
<jasonjang> 예, 또는 승인/거절...
<Seony> 저는 또 겜이나 하러...
<pchero_work> 레미제라블 뮤지컬 포스터에 나오는 여자애 그림이 에포닌이 아니라 코제트 였네요.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EB%A0%88%20%EB%AF%B8%EC%A0%9C%EB%9D%BC%EB%B8%94%28%EB%AE%A4%EC%A7%80%EC%BB%AC%29#fn1
<pchero_work> 여지껏 에포닌인줄로만 알고 있었는데.. 생각나서 검색해봤다가..ㅎ
<jasonjang> 귿 모닝!
<pchero_work> jasonjang: 굿모닝!
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MBP> 하이요
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. =)
<razGon_MBP> 설치했습니다.  colloquy
<LYUSO_THINK> IRC 클라이언트군요
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWY4-u9Ewdc
<pchero_work> 미친 상상력 주의.. -_-;;
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 엔터를 두번 눌러야지만 입력이 되는 군요
<razGon_MBP> 글씨 크기 조정중입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 재접할께요
<razGon_MBP> re-hi
<jasonjang> 설마 엔터 두 번? 어딘가 설정 있겠죠~ ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 그러게요
<razGon_MBP> 설정이 있을 거같은데. 확인이 안되네요
<razGon_MBP> give it 2 me
<razGon_MBP> 자판은 잘쳐지는데..ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 오늘은 일찍 자야 겠어요.
<razGon_MBP> 잠이 많이 오네요.
<razGon_MBP> 피곤도 하고.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 일단 모기 잡고요
<razGon_MBP> 오늘잠이 많이오네요
<jasonjang> 어여~ 들어가셔~
<razGon_MBP> 주무세요
<jasonjang> 또 뵈요~ ^^
<razGon_MBP> 이게 있는데 다른 것을 설치했군요.
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 다시 잘께요.
<razGon_MBP> 굳나잇.ㅋ
<jasonjang> 헐~
<jasonjang> 또 뵈여~
<razGon_MBP> 역시 구관이 명관.xchat
<Jurrun> 흠 있었네
<Jurrun> 한국어 우분투 체널이
<Jurrun> Dynamicwork:
<Dynamicwork> ?
<jasonjang> *.cs 파일을  마소 윈도즈에서 실해ㅇ하려면, 어ㅉㅣ 해요? <----- 오타 죄송
<jasonjang> 잠시 외출
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<jasonjang> 머 그리 바쁘요?
<jasonjang> *.cs 파일을  마소 윈도즈에서 실해ㅇ하려면, 어ㅉㅣ 해요? <----- 오타 죄송
<pchero_work> cs 파일이 뭐죠?
<jasonjang> 아마 씨 #
<pchero_work> C# 소스파일이라고 나오네요.. 맞나요?
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 그럼,,,씨로 컴파일? 으~
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 아마도..Visual Studio?
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 맞아요.
<pchero_work> 컴파일하고 실행해야 할 것 같은데요..
<jasonjang> 휴~ 예. 감사.
<pchero_work> 소스 파일이라
<pchero_work> 컴파일 -> 실행
<jasonjang> 인터프리팅 방식이면 좀 편하겠구만...다시 컴파일러 다운받으려니...
<jasonjang> 감사 pchero_work
<pchero_work> 별말씀을.. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 잠깐 외출.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 소프트웨어 레이드 하드용량 다른거 2개 레이드 가능한가요?
<monos> autowiz: 지금 소프트웨어 레이드 하드 용량 500기가 같은걸로 2개 레이드 했는데 하나가 너무 소음이 커서 다른용량으로 할까 하는데 되는지 안되는지 몰라서 질문드립니다.
<autowiz> 가능할껍니다. 레이드 모드에 따라 큰쪽의 하드에서 작은쪽의 용량만큼만 쓸 수 있을 수도 있습니다.
<monos> 레이드 0으로 했어요
<autowiz> JBOD 라는 레이드 방식이 있는데 SW 레이드에서 지원이 되는지 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 일반 raid 0 에서는 가능은 할껍니다. 다만 신규디스크가 같거나 더 커야할겁니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님은 파일 시스템 어떤거 쓰세요? 저는 ext4쓰다가 xfs 쓰는데 xfs가 좋은거 같아요
<autowiz> 용도에 따라 다르니 편한걸로 쓰세요
<monos> autowiz: 하드 새로 구매하면 다 포멧하고 새로 레이드 할려고요
<monos> autowiz: 1테라 중고로 하나 사서 1테라 + 500기가 할까요?
<monos> autowiz: 2테라 중고 하나 사서 2테라 + 500기가 할까 고민중이에요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 질문이 또 있습니다. 소프트웨어 레이드 하드 속도가 5400rpm이랑 7200 rpm이랑 두개 속도가 달려도 되는거죠?
<monos> 속도 달라도 같은속도로 작동 되나요?
<autowiz> 가능은 하지만 가급적 같은 모델로 하기를 추천하긴 합니다. 읽기 쓰기 속도가 달라서 성능저하 등의 문제가 생길 수 있다고 들었습니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 저는 이만 자러 갑니다.
<monos> 다음에 뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-17
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<ahoops_> Seony: Work_Seony 옆구리푹.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오랫만에 오셨네요
<monos> Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 소프트웨어 레이드 1기가 하드 + 500기가 하드 레이드 하면 500기가 + 500기가 밖에 못쓰는건가요?
<Seony> 레이드 0이요?
<monos> Seony: 님 5400 rpm 하드 + 7200 rpm 레이드 하면 5400 하드 속도로 작동 되나요?
<monos> 네 소프트웨어 레이드 0
<Seony> 그건 안해봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 5400으로 작동되진 않겠죠...
<Seony> 서로 속도가 안맞으니 하드디스크 돌아가는게 엇나갈거 같은데요...
<Seony> 레이드0 조심하세요.  잘못하면 데이터 전부 다 싸그리 날아갑니다.
<monos> 지금 500기가 2개 레이드 했는데요 1개가 소음이 너무커서 다른걸로 바꿀려고 하는데
<monos> 데이터 날라가는건 상관없어요 하드웨어가 고장만 안나면 되는데요
<monos> 1테라 + 500기가 하드 레이드 하면 1.5테라 용량 다 사용할수 있나요?
<Seony> 그럴 거에요
<monos> 250기가 + 500 기가 레이드 하면 750 기가
<monos> 2.5인치 하드랑 3.5인치랑 레이드 해도 무관 한가요?
<Seony> 보통 레이드 할 때는 그렇게 하는 경우가 없어서 잘 모르겠어요
<monos> 네
<monos> 같은 제품이 잘 없고 해서요
<Seony> 더욱이 일반 유저가 레이드 쓰는 경우도 거의 없구요...
<monos> 지금 500 기가 2개 소프트 레이드 0 했는데 속도는 엄청 좋아졌어요 70메가 나오는게 최대 110메가 까지 나와요
<monos> 그런데 1개가 월래 소음이 큰놈이라 더욱 소음이 커졌어요
<Seony> 레이드0 하니까 그만큼 속도향상은 있겠죠. 불안해서 그렇지...
<monos> 그래서 용량도 증가할겸 1개를 더 구매해서
<monos> 용량도 늘리고 소음도 없앨려구요
<ahoops_> Seony: 네네 덕분에요.
<ahoops_> 잘지내셨죠?
<drake_kr> 저 일반유저라구요
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 흐음.. 심심한 하루네.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 심심하다니..
<drake_kr> 게임을 하세요
<Haz3> 게임하다 지쳐서. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 회사에서 너무 단순한 일만 하고 있는 듯..
<Haz3> 메일 받고 보고 지우고...
<drake_kr> 스파이더카드놀이
<ahoops_> 디아블로2 -_-;
<Haz3> 흐음. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 바람이나 쐬러 가야지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<monos> 월래 16일날 우분투 14.10 RC 버전 나오는날이 아닌가요?
<monos> 우리나라 날짜로 오늘 나와야 하는데 소식이 없네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 오~ drake_kr  & Haz3 오랫만여요~ ^^
<Haz3> 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> 예 ^^ ㅎ
<monos> 혹시 USB3.0 카드 사용해보신분 있으신가요?
<monos> USB2.0 밖에 없는 보드에 USB3.0카드 달아서 사용할려고 하는데요
<monos> 이거 드라이브 없이 리눅스 서버에 달면 그냥 인식이 되는지 안되는지 궁금해서 질문드립니다.
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1437797&cate1=862&cate2=886&cate3=1031&cate4=0
<Seony> 아마존에서 엑박 무지 싸게 파네요..
<Seony> 가격이 싼건 아니지만, 게임을 2개나 껴주니....
<monos> 볼프 데이?
<Seony> 아뇨 블랙프라이데이는 다음 달이에요
<Seony> 걍 플4랑 엑박 둘다 살까...
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 리눅스 서버에 드라이브 안 잡고 PCI-E 달면 자동으로 작동 될까요?
<Seony> 네 될거에요
<monos> 가격에 싸면 충동구매 의욕이 넘치죠
<Seony> 사실 지금도 플3이랑 엑박360 둘 다 있는데, 이번에 두개 다 사면 겜기만 4대라서요...
<Seony> 왠지 좀 쓸데없는 짐만 늘리는 것 같고...
<monos> 중고로 하나 파세요
<monos> 중고로 필요없는것들 팔고
<monos> 가지고 싶은거 사세요
<Seony> 여기는 가격이 싸서, 팔아봐야 몇푼 안되요
<Seony> 플3 팔아봐야 한국돈으로 10만원도 못받는데요...
<Seony> 그럴거면 걍 제가 쓰는게 낫죠..
<monos> 필요없는건 처분하고 필요한건만 사용하게 좋을거 같아요
<pchero_work> http://wcs.battle.net/sc2/en#schedule
<pchero_work> 스타2 글로벌 파이널 진출자 전원이 한국사람들이네요.. -_-;;
<monos> 스타2 우리나라에선 잘안하는거 같던데
<pchero_work> 우리나라 화이팅..
<pchero_work> 잘 안해서 이정도..?
<pchero_work> 잘 보시면 탑 20에서 16등에 노르웨이인 한명 껴 있습니다.
<monos> 우리나라에선 롤 인지 그게임이 더 인기 좋은거 같던데요
<pchero_work> 물론.. 컷 당해서 본선에는 못나가지만.. -_-;;
<Seony> 아 진짜 엑박원도 사야하나...
<monos> 이번에 새로 나오는 아이맥 5k지원 된다고 하던데 전 그게 더 사고 싶네요
<Seony> 네 그렇다고 하더라구요.  전 모니터는 크게 관심이 없어서 대충 봤어요
<monos> 그런데 지금 사용하는 컴퓨터도 1080p 이상 소프트가 없어서 안 쓰는데 5k가 지원 되어도 소프트가 없어서 사용안할거 같네요
<pchero_work> dh
<pchero_work> 오
<Seony> 소프트가 없어서 사용을 안하는게 아니라, 모니터 해상도가 5k인 거에요
<pchero_work> kldp에 채용공고가 올라왔는데 연봉이 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 소프트랑 관계가 없는 거죠...
<pchero_work> https://kldp.org/node/144954
<monos> Seony: http://www.bloter.net/archives/209997 이정도면 괜찮쵸?
<Seony> "이정도"라면 뭘 말씀하시는 거에요?
<monos> 가격대 성능이요
<Seony> 아뇨... 아무리 5k라고해도 좀 비싸지 않아요?  제가 아무리 애플빠래도 이건 못사겠는데요
<Seony> 레티나 데탑 써보겠다고 300만원을 투자할바엔 그냥 딴거 살래요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 137만원 아닌가요?
<Seony> 아닌데요
<Seony> 레티나 모델만 $2,500에 나왔어요.
<Seony> 최상급 모델이구요, 그 아래로는 전부 보통 모니터에요
<monos> 네 21인치 보통 모니터 137만원
<Seony> 아... 레티나 말고 그냥 아이맥 말씀이세요?
<Seony> 원래 저 가격이었잖아요
<monos> 그런데 보통 모니터 137만원이면 5K 안되는거에요?
<Seony> 당연히 안되죠
<Seony> "레티나" 딱지 달아야 저 해상도가 나오는 거에요
<monos> 아하 그렇쿤요 제가 잘 몰랐네요
<monos> Seony: 님 맥미니 혹시 사용해보셨어요?
<Seony> 네 지금 쓰고있어요
<monos> Seony: 맥미니 USB3.0 하드 달아서 토렌트 + 개인 클라우드 컴퓨터로 쓸려고 하는데요 성능이 어느정도 나오는지 궁금해서요
<monos> Seony: 일반 데스크탑 pc 성능정도 나와요?
<Seony> 내용물이 거의 데탑이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코어 i5에 램 8기가 달렸는데, 그 정도 안나오면 안되죠
<monos_> 윈도우 10 프리뷰 버전 깔았더니 크롬이랑 충돌나서 팅기네요
<Seony> 참고로, 맥미니에 리눅스/윈도우 설치하면 하드웨어 성능은 제대로 못뽑을 거에요
<Seony> 맥은 맥으로 쓰는게 제일 좋아요
<monos_> IOS요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> Mac OS X에요
<Seony> iOS는 아이폰용이구요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> Mac OS 에도 트렌스 미션 이랑 삼바 같은 프로그램이 다 있죠?
<Seony> 네
<monos_> ftp
<Seony> 기반이 유닉스니, 다 있죠
<monos_> 그럼 그거 사용하면 되죠
<monos_> 파일 시스템은 xfs나 ext4 호환 되나요?
<Seony> 안됩니다
<monos_> 제가 리눅스랑 같이 사용할려고 하는데요
<monos_> 두개 같이 사용할려면 방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 네트워크로 써야죠
<monos_> usb3.0으로 자료 이동해 가면서 사용할려고 생각했는데 안되겠네요?
<Seony> 네트워크로는 쓸 수 없는 상황인가봐요?
<monos_> 네트워크도 사용하고 usb3.0도 사용하고 이동해가면서 사용할려고요
<monos_> 네트워크가 집에선 되는데
<monos_> 다른데 가지고 가면 안되요
<Seony> 그럼 좀 위험하겠네요
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 맥 파일시스템을 마운트할 수 있긴한데, 잘된다고 확신할 수는 없으니...
<monos_> Seony: 네트워크 복사속도 70메가 정도 나오죠?
<Seony> 저희집요?
<monos_> 맥미니 성능요
<monos_> 네
<Seony> 네 나와요
<monos_> 맥미니에서 일반 pc나 리눅스로 보낼때
<monos_> pc에서 맥미니로 보낼때
<Seony> 근데, 다시 한 번 강조해드리지만, 상황에 따라 달라요
<Seony> 수천만원자리 장비로 갖춰도 상황에 따라서는 그 속도 안나올 수도 있어요
<monos_> 네
<Seony> 네트워크 속도가 꼭 중요하시면, 만원도 안하는 이더넷 카드는 쓰지 마시구요..
<Seony> 가능하면 인텔에서 나오는 랜카드 쓰세요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 지금 이더넷 카드 기본으로 달린거 쓰는데도 속도 잘나와서 만족하고 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 리눅스에서 맥용 파일시스템 마운트는 꽤 안정적으로 잘되나보네요
<monos_> 맥 -> 리눅스 마운트가 문제죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 오라클만 아니었어도 zfs로 대동단결했을텐데...
<monos_> 파일 시스템 진짜 단결 되었으면 좋겠어요
<monos_> 윈도우 리눅스 맥
<monos_> 다 같이 쓸수 있었으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> 차후에 리눅스랑 맥은 통일될 가능성이 높아요
<Seony> 윈도우는 그럴리 없고.
<locodir-user> hi
<pchero_work> hi
<locodir-user> i am newer
<locodir-user> hehe
<pchero_work> Oh, then welcome to ubuntu! :)
<pchero_work> locodir-user: Are you korean? If it is, you don't have to use an English.
<locodir-user> i am not korean
<locodir-user> but i can speak korean language
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> not good
<locodir-user> 안녕하세용~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 스팀에서 툼레이더를 3.99에 팔길래, 과자 하나 사먹는셈 치고 샀습니다
<Seony> 맥이랑 윈도우 둘다 되네요
<Seony> 근데 이게 또 티비 화면으로 하는 거랑, 눈 앞에 큰 모니터 두고 하는 거랑은 또 느낌이 다르네요
<Seony> 겜할 땐 역시 헤드폰을 끼고해야한다는 진리도 느끼게 되고 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와!
<locodir-user> 스팀!
<locodir-user> lol 왜 없어요  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> locodir-user: 한국말 잘하시네요.  영어 안써도 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<locodir-user> 감사합니다! 지금 한국에서 살고 있어요  한국말을  자주 들었으나까요   ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요.  만약 영어로 얘기해야할 것 같으시면 언제든지 하셔도 됩니다
<monos> Seony: 스팀은 게임 저장소인거 같네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇게 보일 수도 있겠네요
<locodir-user> SAS를 아시는 분 있으세요?
<Seony>  military의 SAS에요?
<pchero_work> 스칸디나비아 항공사?
<pchero_work> 자주 이용합니다.. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번에 스위스 출장갔을 때 네덜란드 경유했는데, 공항 무지 크데요
<pchero_work> 네덜란드 공항이요? 저는 아직 못가봤어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 암스테르담 공항이었는데, 제 기억으로는 게이트가 100개는 넘는거 같았어요
<pchero_work> 헐... 왤케 많지..
<Seony> 뭐랄까, 느낌이 "유럽의 허브" 같던데요
<Seony> 유럽 온 나라 사람들이 다 거기 거쳐서 가는거 같았어요
<locodir-user> SAS는 그게 아니에요  ㅜㅜ    통계분석software인데요
<locodir-user> 같은 이름의 항공사도 있긴 있는데  ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 아
<jasonjang> sas 25년전에 들어 봤죠 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 30년 됐나?
<locodir-user> 정말요?????
<jasonjang> 인터넷 이전 시대에....씨디 수십장 넣어가며 쓰는 것도 봤어요. 왜요? ^^
<jasonjang> 아...정정 씨디 ---> 플러피
<locodir-user> 저는 지금 sas를 배우고 있어요    ㅋㅋㅋ  linux번전이 없는것같아요
<jasonjang> 비슷한 게 있다'고 들었어요, (내 생각이지만, 마소 윈도즈판 보다 우수한 것도 있을꺼 같은데요...)
<locodir-user> 요즘 세로 나온 sas university edition 봤는데    할 수 있는것 한계 있어요
<jasonjang> 리눅스꺼요?
<locodir-user> 비슷한게 있지만 우리 학교가 sas만 인정하거든요
<jasonjang> 리눅스꺼요?
<locodir-user> linux에서 돌릴수있어요
<locodir-user> linux mac ox and windows
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_>  아이고
<autowiz_> 이제 출장갔다 왔습니다.
<Work_Seony> 고생하셨습니다
<autowiz_> 어이쿠 감사합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-18
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요??
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=32744059
<razGon_MINILA> 대단하군요. 문자입력이 이런 용도 였다니...!!
<monos> 프로그램들이 참 대단해요
<autowiz> 호오오
<monos> 윈도우 10 프리뷰  실컴에 깔았떠니 문제가 많네요
<monos> 아 괜히 깔았네
<monos> 역시 정식 나오기전에 까는게 아닌데
<autowiz> 산다는건 무엇일까요...
<drake_kr> 밥먹는거요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 식사는 하셨나요~? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에 물이.. 안..
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요쎄미티 리붓합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 오옷!!
<razGon_MINILA> 업데이트 되었나요?
<jasonjang_> ?
<jasonjang_> hi~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> 무슨 좋은 일?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> GA~!
<avsdgeas> 혹시 우분투 그놈3 사용하시는 있나요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 계신가요?
<monos> ftp서버를 안 깔아서 오늘 외출중 외부 삼바로 접속했는데 접속이 엄청 느리던데 월래 그런가요?
<monos> 내부 삼바는 엄청 빠르던데 외부로 접속하니 접속이 엄청 늦게 되고 파일들도 읽기가 엄청 느리게 되어서 못쓸정도 던데 월래 그런건지 제가 몰라서 그런지 잘 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 어느정도 속도를 원하는건가요?
<monos> 삼바로 접속해서 동영상 감상할정도 원해요
<drake_kr> 전부터 느낀거지만 뭘 하든 요구사양이 꽤 높으시던데..
<drake_kr> 외부삼바면 vpn이겠군요
<monos> 느려서 지금 ftp 깔고 있어요
<monos> ftp로 동영상 볼려구요
<drake_kr> 웬만한 영상은 보일텐데요..
<monos> 내부에서는 엄청 빠르게 잘되던데요
<monos> 외부에서가 문제에요
<monos> 외부에서 다른 서비스는 잘되는데 삼바만 유독 너무 느려요
<drake_kr> 영상이 어느정도인지..
<monos> 접속 되는거부터 시작해서 720p
<drake_kr> 집이면 dsl인가요?
<monos> 480p도 느리게 되요
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 보기에는 외부망 회선속도를 점검해보시는게 좋으실 거 같은데요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 720P 30P H.264 의 경우엔 대게 5Mbps 정도 나오는데
<monos> 외부 인터넷 50메가
<monos> 외붙 인터넷 다운로드 40-50메가 업로드 8-10메가요
<drake_kr> 50메가 다운로드면 dsl일 경우가 많은데..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 외부 인터넷 업로드 속도가 SLA 보증으로 50메가가 나와지나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 저런 비대칭망에서는 스트림 서비스로 사용하기에 상당한 무리가 따릅니다. 다소 무리가 아니라 상당히...
<drake_kr> 보통 업로드 10메가 미만이죠
<LYUSO_THINK> FTTH 방식으로 광랜이 되어있는 곳이 아닐 경우엔 대부분 10메가가 한계선이죠.
<drake_kr> 혹은 아파트
<drake_kr> (최근에 지어진)
<LYUSO_THINK> 아파트의 경우에는 48포트 기가빗 스위치로 뿌리던데 그래서 많이 느린 경우가 있더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 자책에 들어가는 DSL 이나 닥시스보단 양호해도 아파트네트워크가 썩 좋진 않더라구요.
<drake_kr> 아파트에 사시는 분들 연령층이 높으면 빨라요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 네 그건 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 예전에 미분양아파트 살땐 하드가 네트워크 속도 못따라갔었는데..
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 월요일에 기가비트 모뎀으로 교체 요청해서 기가비트 회선으로 올릴 예정입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 다른 방법으로는 타 통신사 망 3개를 더 묶어볼 까 했는데 유선망에 그렇게 돈 쓰기가 그렇더라구요.
<monos_> drake_kr: 님 720 동영상 외부에서 볼려면 인터넷 속도가 다운로드 50메가만 나오면 되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 아니요
<LYUSO_THINK> 업로드 속도가 최소한 20Mbps 는 나와야 하고 그 중에서도 단말가지 지터가 10ms 이내로 일정해야 합니다.
<drake_kr> 업로드 50메가요
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 영상환경에서는 50메가는 나와야겠죠.
<razGon_MBP> 굳나잇요,ㅋㅎ
<bagjunggyu> 한참만에 다녀갑니다
<bagjunggyu> 상주해야 하는 사람이지만 아직 여건이 그렇질 못하네요^^
<bagjunggyu> 모두 즐거운 가을 평온한 날들이세요^^
<drake_kr> 후
<jasonjang> 확실히 '치후360'도 사용자 파일을 검토하는 것이 맞나봐요, 왜냐하면 2기가 3기가 짜리 파일을 올리는데, 1분이 안걸리는 파일들이 있어요. 그렇다면 기존 타인 파일에 연결고리를 이용하는 것이라고 밖에 생각이 안들어요. 불루더스크 님
<drake_kr> bluedusk
<jasonjang> ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<linus_> hi
<linus_> thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, you're welcome. Most people do dualboots as opposed to running ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, When you install, just install the Ubuntu SDK, and get it to create an emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, http://ubuntu-kr.org/
<linus_> ok i will try again after install ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ko/
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<linus_> thank you for your advise
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-19
<monos> 안녕하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ipeter> 하하
<ipeter> 즐거운 일요일을
<ipeter> 인터넷 뱅킹 잡다한 엑티브x설치로 망쳐버린듯 하네요
<ipeter> 욕나옵니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 출장 다녀왔습니다 ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 고생 많으셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어디로 다녀오셨나요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 고생하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 한우가 맛있다는 횡성에 갔다왔습니다.
<autowiz> 12시간 작업했는데 결국 DB 못살리고 왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한우는 드셨어요?
<autowiz> 종종가는데 전에는 한우정식 먹었는데 이번에는 못먹었어요~ ㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 계시나요 ^^
<autowiz> 토요일 저녁쯤이실려나
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> set /a 365 * 24
<autowiz> expr 356 \* 24
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 똘이대왕이 임 덕규 였어요? autowiz
<jasonjang> 똘이대왕이 임 덕규 여요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-12
<autowiz_> 아프시면 아니되옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안아프고 싶습니다
<samahui_WS> 정말 날씨가 순식간에 쌀쌀해져서 순식간에 늦가을이 아닌 초겨울 추위 같은 느낌입니다
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 월요일아침이라 그런가 많이 안계시네요 ㅎ
<jun_> 피터님 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 오오!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 준님!?
<jun_> ^^;;;;; 너무 격하게 반겨주시네요;;
<jun_> 생각지 못한 다정한(?) 반응에 몸둘바를 모르겠습니다~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 영광이죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 월요일 잘 시작하고 계신지요?
<jun_> 아뇨.... 반쯤 멍해가지고... 모니터만 쳐다보고 있습니다..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저는 어제 저녁 8시에 잠자리에 들어서
<ipeter> 새벽 1시 반에 깨고 난 후에
<ipeter> 한잠도 못자다가
<ipeter> 출근했습니다.
<ipeter> 약간 비몽사몽했을때 더 잠들었어야 했는데,
<ipeter> 스맛폰 한번 끼고 보니까... 똘망똘망해지더라구요.
<jun_> 저도 그거 때문에 일요일에 밤새고서 출근하는 경우가 종종 있었거든요
<jun_> 그래서 저는 스마트폰 알람 빵빵하게 맞추고서
<jun_> 발 밑에 둬요 ㅎㅎㅎ 귀찮아서 계속 자게끔 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 저도 다음부터 그 방법을 꼬옥 사용해야겠어요.
<ipeter> zzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그냥 저만의 방법인데... 통할지는 모르겠네요
<ipeter> =)
<autowiz_> 이번 한주도 불태워 봅시다~~ 퐈이아~~
<jun_> 불태우기 싫어요...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 어허
<autowiz_> 자기몸을 태워 세상을 밝히는 양초 같은 사람이 되거라~  SM 에 나오는 양초 말고 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋ 세상을 밝히기엔.... 세상이 너무 밝아요~
<autowiz_> 오늘도 몇백원 몇천원이 없어서 굶어죽는 아프리카 아이들도 있을거 같은데 ...  아 또 급 슬퍼지네요
<jun_> 크흑.. 너무 극단적으로... 명심하겠습니다..
<autowiz_> 참고로 근처에도 몇천원이 없어서 배가고픈 사람이 있습니다....
<modTest> libapache2-mod-jk 관련해서 질문좀 드려도 될까요~
<jun_> 검색해보니 아파치랑 톰캣 연동 모듈이군요...
<autowiz_> 네
<autowiz_> 배고픈 오즈 입니다.
<autowiz_> mod-jk.so 파일을 가지고 톰캣연동 하는 기능이구요. 설정파일에서
<autowiz_> ajp13 으로 타입 맞추고 , 컨테이너랄까 이름 맞춰주면 동작할껍니다.
<modTest> 네, 다름이 아니라 물리적으로 다른 서버끼리도 세션클러스터링이 가능한지 궁금한데요
<bluedusk> 왜 저 팅긴거죠?
<bluedusk> 이게 어찌 된일인가요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz_> 블더님 튕기신지 좀 된거 같습니다. 원인은 불명입니다.
<bluedusk> 심증은 가지만 물증이 없군요
<bluedusk> ....autowiz_  님 실망입니다. 제꺼 컴터 해킹해봤자 암것도 없을텐데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> mod-jk 세션 클러스터링 많이들 말리시던데
<autowiz_> bluedusk: 모함입니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 심증만 있고 물증이 없기에....그냥 어쩔수 없군요.;
<modTest> 이쪽으로는 초짜라 세션클러스터링은 어떤 형태로 하는것이 일반적인지...
<autowiz_> modTest:  닉넴이 좀 그렇습니다만.   암튼 아파치에서 톰켓으로 세션 로드벨런싱이 아니라
<autowiz_> 세션 클러스터링을 원하시는건가요?
<modTest> 두가지 다 할 수있음 더 좋구요
<modTest> 세션 아이디 찍어서 확인하는데 물리적으로 다른 서버의 경우 다른 id가 찍히더라구요.
<autowiz_> 그냥 연구 및 테스트 인가요 현업에 적용하실려는건가요?
<modTest> 제가 설정을 잘못한것이지, 안되는것인지 파악이 안되서
<modTest> 테스트해보고 가능하면 적용하려고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 클러스터링 실제 적용은 성능이슈가 있었던거 같습니다. 뭐 일단 테스트를 정확히 해봐야 알 수 있겠습니다만.
<autowiz_> https://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/cluster-howto.html
<autowiz_> 우선 여기 보시면서 살포시 따라해보시는건 어떠실까요
<modTest> 네 감사합니다~
<autowiz_> 참고로 톰켓 클러스터링은 톰켓서버 여러개가
<autowiz_> 세션정보를 서로서로 리플리케이션 하는 거구요.
<modTest> 제가 궁금한것은.. 톰켓서버가
<modTest> 물리적으로 다른곳에 위치하고있을때도 가능한가. 이거거든요... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> mod-jk 로드벨런싱은 아파치 통해서 톰켓을 jsp 처리엔진으로 쓸때 아파치 한대에 톰켓 여러대 혹은
<autowiz_> 아파치 여러대에 톰켓 여러대 일 때 쓰는건데.
<autowiz_> 클러스터링은 톰캣 서버간 통신이 상당히 있을것도 같으나 안되는건 아니구요.
<autowiz_> 로드벨런싱은 다른 곳에 있어도 별로 문제는 없습니다만. mod-jk 가 사용하는 포트가 열려있어야 합니다.
<autowiz_> 기본 포트는 8009 이던가 그럴껍니다.
<modTest> 네 감사합니다.
<modTest> 말씀은 물리적으로 다른위치라도 관계없다는 말씀이시죠?
<autowiz_> 네 mod-jk 설정파일에서 톰캣엔진을 로컬소캣이 아니라 ip:port 로 지정하면 됩니다.
<modTest> 네 답변 감사합니다. 다시 설정해봐야겠네요.
<autowiz_> http://serverfault.com/questions/293017/apache-mod-jk-remote-tomcat-is-this-safe
<autowiz_> 음.. 클러스터링 할때 멀티 케스트를 쓰네요
<autowiz_> 아직까지 찾아본 정보로는 멀티케스트 없이 된다는 말은 못본거 같고 그러면
<autowiz_> 물리적으로 다른 공간에 있다면 ( 쉽게 말해 같은 스위치에 같은 ip 대역이 아니거나 , 혹은 여러 스위치에 같은 VLAN 이 아닌경우 )
<autowiz_> 양쪽의 IP 를 동일하게 설정하고 네트웍 단에서 브로드케스트 redirection 을 걸면 어떨지 모르겠으나, 이건 정말 비추입니다.
<autowiz_> 클러스터는 로컬단에서 , 물리적으로 다른 위치에 있는 클러스터(맵버쉽) 들을 로드벨런싱 하는걸로
<autowiz_> 클러스터 안에 톰캣끼리는 세션 공유가 되지만 , 클러스터를 넘어가서는 세션공유가 안되겠습니다.
<autowiz_> http://www.rotanhanrahan.com/2012/01/06/tomcat-cluster-apache-lbr-and-replication 이것도 참고해보셔요~
<autowiz_> 맛점들 하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<modTest> 정보 감사합니다~~!!
<autowiz_> 아 키보드 질러야 하는데
<autowiz_> 새우철이라서 대하도 먹고싶고
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/54E4C4C93B1C56000F
<autowiz_> 어허라...
<autowiz_> 720 만원 토해내고 끝날까요? 아니면 어머어머한 일이 벌어질까요?
<autowiz_> ARM 에도 nx 비트 ( 해킹방지용 ) 같은게 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> v6부터 XN이 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 캬... 저 정도면 패가망신해도 안 이상할 듯...
<PotatoGim> 오히려 보는 눈들이 있으니까 자애롭게 봉사활동을 무지막지하게 때려버릴 수도 있을 것 같기는 한데..
<autowiz_> 그렇지요 이렇게 까지 매스컴 까지 타버리는데 , 보복성으로 때렸다간 역풍 맞을지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 아하하핫 stagefright 안드로우드 취약점 관련 글 읽고있는데
<autowiz_> 오른쪽 배너에 이런 문구가 있네요 . 영상만 봐도 경품 당첨 ...     문자만봐도 안드로이드 감염 + 원격 쉘 떨어져버리는데 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 근데
<HolyKnight> 이거 붂러운얘기인데유
<HolyKnight> 19금 사이트를 크롬으로 가보면 동영상이 잘 재생되는데
<HolyKnight> 스마트폰으로 보려고 하면
<HolyKnight> 동영상플레이어에서 재생안되고
<autowiz_> 플래쉬 같은거 있는경우 그럴수 있구요
<HolyKnight> 님폰에바이러스있다니 뭐니 어쩌구
<HolyKnight> 설치버튼만 뜨더라구유
<autowiz_> 돌핀브라우저에서는 좀더 잘 나오는 경우가 있었습니다.
<HolyKnight>  그 돌핀으로 했었어유
<HolyKnight> 아무리봐도
<HolyKnight> 악성플그램설치유도하는거겠쥬?
<autowiz_> 어느사이트 인가요? ㅎㅎ 제가 테스트를 한번 해보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 공유를 유도하는...
<HolyKnight> 치료해준다고어쩌구
<autowiz_> 대부분 악성 프로그램 설치이지요
<PotatoGim> 저도 같이 봐드리면 도움이 될 것 같습니다!
<HolyKnight> 피시와다르게 모바일폰에서 그리 나오니....
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 감자옹까지 붙었으니 불가능은 없습니다. url 만 주시면 사이트 뚫어서라도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 영웅님 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> autowiz_: 안녕하세요, 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<autowiz_> 거기는 아침이신가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<pchero_work> :)
<jason_> 좀 뒷북이지만, 13:53분 데모닉마안님의 인용한 글은 걍 해프닝으로 끝날 수가 많쵸, 즉
<jason_> 내가 유머를 다큐로 받아 들이는 지 몰라도, 계약은 당사자간의 합의(서명/날인)이 먼저 유효하거든요. 그러므로
<jason_> 임대인이 피소되었다고 해도 사기에 해당않될 것 같은 것이 제 상식인데!
<jason_> 끝.
<autowiz_> 제순님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ. 그럴 수 도 있긴 하네요.
<jason_> "15:24 <Holy Knight> 악성플그램설치유도하는거겠쥬?" <--- 저도 같은 생각, 같은 경험
<jason_> Hi~ auto wiz_
<autowiz_> 근데 140 짜리를 200 준경우 특별한 이유없이 가격차이가 심한경우 사이가 성립 될 수 도 있지않나 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 사이가 -> 사기가
<jason_> 라는 생각을 계약때 알고 해야지, 시간이 지난 후 소급 청구? <--- 라면, 계약의 의미가 없죠.
<jason_> 140 짜리를 2,000으로 계약을 해도, 재판부에서 볼 때는 "어떤 이유가 있어서 쌍방 합의 계약했겠지~"라고 생각하죠.
<autowiz_> 좀 아리송 하네요
<jason_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어떻게 진행이 될지 ...
<autowiz_> 그나저나 제순님 언제 한번 이동내 안지나시나요?
<jason_> 헐~ (거의) 매일 감.  ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 오늘은 몸이 힘들어서 안될거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 키보드는 블랙이 답인가요? 간만에 화이트 한번 써볼까요?
<HolyKnight> 때가 보이지않나유
<commania> 요즘은 흰색 제품의 황변이 옛날만큼 심하지 않은것같기도...
<commania> 2007년식 아이리버 D26 전자사전이 아직도 살때 그대로의 흰색으로 보관되고 있는 걸 보면 말이죠
<commania> 이번 나눔행사가 삼성 오픈소스컨퍼런스로 대체되면서 평일에 하게 됐네요..
<commania> 원래 시험 끝나고 서울 올라가면 참석할려고 했는데..
<commania> 평일이라 쩝.
<autowiz_> 다음달에는 시간이 안되시나요?
<commania> 담달에 가야겠네요ㅎㅎ
<commania> 이번 학기 끝나면 휴학하고
<commania> 수도권에서 공익근무하기때문에
<commania> 내년엔 자주 참석할 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 자주 참석 하실 수 있으시겠군요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 오늘 컨디션은 괜찮으셨어요? ㅎㅎ    오늘은 일직 퇴근하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 잠시 카페에 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다시 복귀해야지요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 인수인계 문서가 한참 남았습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 끝이없네요.
<autowiz_> 무간 지옥 일려나요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 톰캣만 너무 이뻐해주는거 같아서 jboss 로 테스트좀 해볼려고 하다보니
<autowiz_> jboss 무료버젼은 wildfly 라는 이름으로 나오고, 상용버젼은 jboss EAP 라는 이름으로 불린다는군요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3456734&cpage=1
<pchero_work> ????????!!!!!
<pchero_work> 헐?!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대박 뿜었네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 최근에네 나온건 부활의 F 인거 같은데
<autowiz_> 볼까 말까 고민중입니다.
<HolyKnight> (속보)메르스 마지막환자 다시＇양성＇재감염
<autowiz_> 아이고 환자분이랑 가족분들이 힘드시겠네요
<jason_> Holy Knight:  어느 나라 얘기요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 이제 또 다시 시작이 될지도 모릅니다 (?)
<autowiz_> 어느 나라긴요 우리나라지요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 우리나라임미다
<DarkCircle> Welcome to the Hell Gate, again!
<autowiz_> 아주 여러가지로 완벽한 헬조선이 되어가고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그나마 좀 빨리 발견이 돼서 격리 수용을 한다니 그것만으로 겨우 다행이 될듯.
<ipeter_> 왠지 국정교과서랑
<ipeter_> 맞물려서 ㅈㄹ하는거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 엄한 연계는 자제를 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 이 채널 내용 구글에서 다 검색됩니다.
<autowiz_> 맞습니다 한마디 한마디 조심해서 뱉어야 합니다.
<autowiz_> 북으로 좀 갔다와야 할거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 책 보는 중이라
<DarkCircle> 엌
<autowiz_> book
<DarkCircle> 넹
<autowiz_> 아흑 메모리 1기가 테스트 머신이 ( 정확하게는 vm 입니다만)
<autowiz_> 스왑을 꿀꺽꿀꺽하더니 미치게 느리네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> vmware 인카효 .. ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 넵
<DarkCircle> 하 _-_ 역시 ...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 프로세서 점유율 어떻게 되나요 ?ㅅ?
<autowiz_> 하긴 뭐 요즘 세상에 1기가 로 GUI OS 돌리는거 자체가 무리지요
<autowiz_> swap 때문에 iowait 70% 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 GUI 돌린다는게 그만큼 부하가 가는거니 좀 느릴 수도 있다고 봅니다만
<DarkCircle> 프로세서 점유율이 110% 가기도 하거든요 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 따로 하는것도 없는거 같은데 100%가 넘어가다니 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 100%가 넘어갈 수 있는건 멀티코어에서 가능.
<autowiz_> compiz 가 이상하게 메모리를 많이 먹는거 같아서 로그아웃하고 다시 들어가니 괜찮아졌습니다만.
<DarkCircle> 컴피즈 많이먹죠 ㄲㄲ
<Demonion> http://www.ciokorea.com/slideshow/21273
<Demonion> 영웅찡의 나라
<Demonion> 덴마크가 4위네유.
<DarkCircle> samahui_WS, 사마휘옹 하욥 -ㅠ-/
<autowiz_> 넙축 안녕하십니까요
<samahui_WS> 다들 안주무세요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 오랜만에 야근하느라 시간가는줄 모르다 채팅 끊긴걸 장장 10여시간 지나서 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다들 새벽반이라 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> http://www.mw.go.kr/front_new/al/sal0301vw.jsp?PAR_MENU_ID=04&MENU_ID=0403&page=1&CONT_SEQ=326233
<DarkCircle> 공식 자료 나왔네요
<samahui_WS> 끝이 없군요
<samahui_WS> 참 대단한 나라입니다
<samahui_WS> 내일 모레면 아이 데리고 종합병원으로 예방접종하러 가야하는데 참으로 걱정이네요
<DarkCircle> 애기인가보네요.
<samahui_WS> 이제 막 돌 지났습니다
<samahui_WS> 2차 접종 들어가야 되는데 가기 겁나요
<DarkCircle> 연대 경희대 고대 이쪽 (강북?) 방문해보세요.
<samahui_WS> 강북도 그다지... 연대 세브란스도 메르스 나왔던곳이라...
<DarkCircle> 의원급 방문하셔도 딱히 문제는 안될듯 하고요.
<samahui_WS> 모교는 가기 싫고 ㅎㅎ;; 아는 선후배들 만나면 피곤해요
<samahui_WS> 경희대는 안가봐서 겁나네요
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 그냥 집근처 소아과를 찾아갈까 싶습니다
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ 하긴 그게 낫겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 주치의 한 분 두세요.
<samahui_WS> 근데 집근처 소아과는 얼마전 갔었는데 감기 환자가 너무 많이 와 있어서 좀 그렇더군요
<samahui_WS> 주치의 지방에 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐.
<samahui_WS> 저기 아래에
<DarkCircle> 아이 상태를 언제든지라도 봐줄 수 있는 분이고 집하고 가까운 곳에서 진료가 가능한 분일수록 ...
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 집근처 정말 괜찮은 소아과를 찾았는데요... 아까도 말씀 드렸지만 시기가 시기인지라... 감기 환자가 많아서 갔다가 오히려 감기 걸릴거같은 기분이더라고요
<DarkCircle> 참 애매하네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ 접종하러갔는데 병을 떠안고 오면 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui_WS> 거기다 메르스 다시 퍼지는듯해서 더 신경쓰이네요
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 아기 다니던 병원이 성모병원이거든요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> ㄱ-
<samahui_WS> 1차 접종 다 끝나고 딱 메르스 터졌었죠
<autowiz_> 사람 적은 시간대를 파악해서
<autowiz_> 그시간대에 후다닥 갔다오는
<samahui_WS> 사람 적은 시간에는 담당의(전문의)가 없어서 주사 못놔준다더군요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 웃긴게 아기 상태보고 주사를 놔주는 식인지라 담당의 검진하고 주사놓더군요
<DarkCircle> 예방 접종 담당은 간호사예요 ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 접종하기 전에 상태 진단은 전문의가 해주고요
<samahui_WS> 어차피 주사는 간호사가 그것도 주사실에서 따로 놓지만
<DarkCircle> 그게 음 ... 접종을 하기 전에 애 상태가 안좋으면...
<samahui_WS> 진료를 받고 주사 오퍼나 나야 맞을수있어요
<DarkCircle> 주사 잘못 놓으면 상황이 (먼산)
<samahui_WS> 그러니까요
<samahui_WS> 참 웃기죠
<DarkCircle> 열이 나냐... 감기에 걸렸냐
<samahui_WS> 전문의가 진단내려주고 주사는 딴 전혀~ 다른곳에서 간호사가 놔주니
<DarkCircle> 약을 먹고 있냐 등 이런거 보는건데 쩝.
<samahui_WS> 그런거 거진 문진표에 다 있는 딱 그정도 보죠
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 수요일 예약시간을 봐서 후다닥 가서 후다닥 하고 후다닥 와야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 1차때는 애가 어려서 아무것도 몰랐지만 지금은 주사 무서운걸 아픈걸 알테니 맞으면 엄청 울거 같아서 걱정이네요
<samahui_WS> 어릴때는 울다가고 안아주면 바로 그쳤는데 이제 그건 힘들겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 요새 라즈곤님은 환절기 게이트 오픈 떄문에 무지 바쁘실듯 ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 애기 사탕 좋아하면 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 아 참 아직 사탕 먹일 나이가 아니구나 ...
<samahui_WS> 라즈곤님을 전담의로 삼고 있습니다. 온라인 진료(채팅진료) ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 앜
<samahui_WS> 근디 안오시네요 ㅎ ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 담당과목이 가정의학이니까 애 상태는 잘 봐주시겠네요
<samahui_WS> 사탕은 아니고 요즘은 비타민 주더군요
<samahui_WS> 애상태도 잘봐주시고 제 숙취도 잘 풀어주시죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 비타민 보면
<DarkCircle> 웃겨요
<DarkCircle> 캬라멜 같이 생긴거도 있고
<samahui_WS> 비타민 향이죠
<DarkCircle> 달착지근한데 청량과자?
<DarkCircle> 요새 약 만드는 회사들이 기술이 너무 좋아요 *-_-*
<samahui_WS> 비타민제 제대로 약처럼 생긴거 아니고서는 거진 비타민 향이 들어간 사탕느낌이죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어렸을때 과일맛나는 캬라멜 같은걸 먹은적이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 종합비타민 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 요샌 뭐 그거에 한술 더 떠서 (...)
<samahui_WS> 그래도 그런건 비타민 역할이라도 제대로 하겠죠... 비타민 워터는 좀 아니라고 봐요... 정말 말그대로 물에 비타민 향 푼 그런 물건을 비싸게 팔더군요
<autowiz_> 플라시보 효과는 잇
<autowiz_> 있는거 같습니다. 차승원이 드라마 나올때 간접광고 했던 제로정 이랑 비타민 워러가 불이나게 팔렸다는군요
<autowiz_> 제로정은 사실 기존에도 있던 근육통 용 진통제 인데 마치 신비의 신약인거 처럼 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 제로정은 저도 효과를 봐서 못씹겠고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 비타민 워터는 정말 아니라고 봐요
<samahui_WS> 아이셔 보다 비타민 이 안들어있을걸요
<autowiz_> 그냥 생 과일 먹는게 제일 좋다고 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 그래서 레몬을 감귤 먹듯이 생거 껍질 벗겨서 먹다가 레몬즙이 자꾸만 기도로 타고 넘어가서 30분동안 기침만 했네요
<samahui_WS> 으~ 생각만으로도 입에 침이 주르륵 흐르네요
<samahui_WS> 레몬 전 셔서 입에도 못대요
<samahui_WS> 밤이 깊었지만 자러갈 희망이 안보여요
<autowiz_> 미투 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 저도 망했어요 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<fiveminute> 도와주세여
<fiveminute> 헲
<fiveminute> 껐다 켰는데 갑자기 바탕화면에 아무 것도 안 나올 땐 어떻게 해야하나여
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<fiveminute> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 으음
<autowiz_> 배경 그림은 뜨시나요?
<DarkCircle> 는 이미 나가셨 (...)
<autowiz_> 아 제가 잠이 부족하긴 한가 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 벌써 나가셨나 하고 , 챗창 확인하고 안나가셨네 하면서 글을 썼는데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 도저히 참을 수 없어서 자러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ 내일뵈요
<autowiz_> 안녕히 주무세요~~
<autowiz_> 아직 못주무시는분들 푸쳘핸섭~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 여전히 계시는군요
<autowiz_> 예 뭐 그렇게 됐습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 새롭게 알게된 한국인 유학생 부부가 하나 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 거기도 아예 한국 안돌아갈 생각으로 왔더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 신혼이라 그런 생각 하기 힘들텐데 신기하더라구요
<autowiz_> 현명한 부부군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 생각해보니까, 저도 결혼한지 1년도 안되서 왔네요...
<autowiz_> 그러셨군요 오오
<Work^Seony> 어학원을 다니면서 그런 생각을 갖게되긴 했었죠..
<DarkCircle> 한국 완전 난리네요.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<DarkCircle> 기업 여기저기서 미친듯이 자르는 중이고
<DarkCircle> 그 빠져나간 사람들이 들어갈 회사가?
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 어지간히 조그만 회사는 연봉과 사람의 요구 능력이 안맞아서 구인이 안되고
<Work^Seony> 음... 심각한 수준이라면 아마도 대란이 일어나겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 구직을 원하는 구직자는 입맛에 맞지않는(!!) 회사 조차도 못들어가고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 이미 진행중이예요.
<DarkCircle> 대부분(?)은 아마 진짜 혹독한 상황을 못깨닫는데
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 이건 말로 하기가 힘들겠군요 /_\
<Work^Seony> 조금 있으면 큰일이 터질지도 모르겠꾼요
<autowiz_> 뭐 사람 사는 세상 변수가 많기는 한데
<DarkCircle> 걱정할 필요가 없음에도 불구하고 걱정되는게 삼성에서 나오는 사람들.
<autowiz_> 4~5년 안에 정말 가시화 될거 같아서 그전에 갈려고 준비중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 희망 퇴직자 일부 어떻게 따로 추려내서 그 사람들만 나가게 하는중인데(강제 해고 아님)
<DarkCircle> 이미 제때 나온 사람들은 괜찮은 자리를 잡아서 뭐 "봉잡았다" 라고 표현을 할 수가 있는데
<Work^Seony> 삼성도 그렇고 현대도 그렇고, 요즘 보면 장사 잘 안되는 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 늦게 나온 사람들은 글쎄요(..)
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우야 어중간하게 .. 안정적으로 달리는 자동차 루프에 매달려서 즐기(?)는 프리랜서지만...
<DarkCircle> 이 자동차가 급뷁을 밟으면 ... 뭐되겠죠(...)
<autowiz_> 현대 , 삼성 주력 상품들도 슬슬 다른나라 따라잡힐려는 모양이고
<DarkCircle> 사실 몰랐는데 프리랜서 은근히 많더라고요.
<autowiz_> 내수는 점점 줄어들고
<Work^Seony> 요즘 프리랜서 많다고 어디서 본거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 현대차는 국내에서도 이미 돌이킬 수 없을만큼 많이 온거 같고..
<DarkCircle> 사실 돈줄을 쥐고 있는 사람들은 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 전 세계적으로 IT나 기술분야 인건비가 하늘을 찌르는 추세인데 유독 울나라만 그러는거보면,
<DarkCircle> 그 사람들 몇명 찾아서 얘기해보면 공통점이 뭐냐면요.
<Work^Seony> 언젠가는 뭔가 터질게 올거라고 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 돈은 있어 충분해. 뭐든 지를 의향이 있어.
<DarkCircle> 근데 돈 쓸데가 읍다 ...
<autowiz_> 뭔가 제대로 하는 사람도 회사도 찾기가 힘드네요
<DarkCircle> 말 그대로, ... 생계... 순수하게 먹고 자고 놀고 하는 목적으로 쓰는 돈이 아니면 돈 쓸데가 딱히 없다는게 문제라더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 사업을 한다고 하면 사업이 쉬운게 아니잖아요? 아무래도 돈을 크게 쥐고 굴리다 한번에 쑥! 빠져나가는 리스크가 있으니까>
<autowiz_> 돈은 키보드 사라고 버는 겁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 여하튼 이래저래 ...
<autowiz_> 그냥 닥치는 대로 열심히사는게 속편한거 같기도 하고 , 걱정같은거 할 시간에
<autowiz_> 조금이라도 더 열심히 일하고 , 그리고 더 놀고, 더 즐기는게 이익인가 싶기도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 딱 보면 전세계적으로 돈이 어디로 흘러가는지는 대충 모양새가 보이는데 그 돈을 이리저리 돌 수 있게 하는 그런 산업 구조가 아닌듯.
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 보여주기식 행정도 여전하고...
<Work^Seony> 주변국가 노벨상 받는 판국에, 우리는 이미 기술직 천대하고
<DarkCircle> 먹는 놈은 계~속 먹고 바칠 놈은 계~속 바치고
<Work^Seony> 거꾸로 가는 현실이 계속 쌓이면 뭔가 터지겠죠
<Work^Seony> 이거 한 번 보세요
<Work^Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=219512&s_no=219512&kind=search&search_table_name=bestofbest&page=1&keyfield=subject&keyword=%EC%A0%95%EB%B6%80
<autowiz_> 2020 이면 원더키디 인거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 한 2주 전쯤에 올라온 글이라 오래된 글은 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 저 글 한줄 요약하면 그냥 이거예요.
<DarkCircle> "돈이 되는거 빨리 만들어서 쏴버려라."
<Work^Seony> 잉? 아닌데요
<Work^Seony> 저렇게 써있잖아요.  기술적으로는 부결이지만, 공식적으로는 하는겁니다 라고..
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 돈 되는거 닥치는대로 하라는 얘기죠.
<DarkCircle> 되든 안되든 무조건 해!
<DarkCircle> 1년 전에 미래부 갔었는데
<DarkCircle> 5급 공무원 분이랑 회의를 했거든요
<Work^Seony> 내용 보면, 대통령 공약으로 달착륙 내놨는데 돈은 1/80 밖에 없다.  그냥 해라 라는 식이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 2년전에는 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 그렇지만 분위기 완전 개~ 초죽음이었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 닥달의 연속이었죠.
<DarkCircle> 돈되는 사업 발굴해서 빨리 제출하라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 공대 교수들 막 불려가고.
<DarkCircle> 그랬거든요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 진짜 분위기상 위기 상황이었던건 맞아요.
<DarkCircle> 4대강이니 뭐니 하면서 그거 때문이기도 했지만 국고가 완전 뭐 바닥에 구멍나서 돈이 하수구에 쭉 빨려들어가듯
<Work^Seony> 저 글 보고 느낀게,
<Work^Seony> 울나라는 희망이 없구나 하고... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 해도해도 너무 해드신듯 울나라는
<autowiz_> 밥먹고 살 수 는 있을것도 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 정말 밥만 먹고 살 정도 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 중국사람들이 여기 와서 하는 말이 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 먹고사는덴 지장 없다.
<DarkCircle> 근본적으로 의식주가 기반이 잘 다져진 나라라는거.
<DarkCircle> 치안도 괜찮고.
<DarkCircle> 근데 거기까지. 딱.
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  제 생각은 좀 다른데요..
<Work^Seony> 부동산 터무니없이 비싸고,
<DarkCircle> 목숨을 부지하려면 노동을 하고 돈을 벌어서 생계유지를 해야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 안돼요
<Work^Seony> 먹는 것도 이젠 더 이상 싼 수준이 아니고..
<Work^Seony> 옷값도 터무니없이 비싸고..
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 결국 경제활동의 문제에 포괄되죠.
<DarkCircle> 물가를 포함한 모든 경제활동의 장애물.
<Work^Seony> 뭔 옷값 음식값이 미국보다 더 비싸..
<DarkCircle> 의식주라고 한건 그냥 위생이나 생리라든지 먹는거
<DarkCircle> 이런거 말하는거예요.
<autowiz_> 그냥
<autowiz_> 박보영 이쁘네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 본능적 욕구를 채우는데 있어 쾌적하다. 이런의미. 그 이상은 무리데스.
<DarkCircle> 좀 더 최악의 상황으로 간다면 죽지못해 산다는 말이 아무렇지도 않게 나오는 상황까지 갈듯 -_-;
<autowiz_> 저는 I don't care . 할렵니다 .
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz님은 해외 나가실거면, 사실상 지금 당장해야 나중에 후회 안하십니다
<autowiz_> 최선을 다하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 뭐 하는것도 별로 없는데 금방 네시군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 시간만 빨리가지 ... 흙.
<Work^Seony> 저도 하는거 없이 시간만 가네요
<autowiz_> 아 ㅠㅠ 다클올 때문에 갑자기 소주 땡기는 ㅠㅠ
 * DarkCircle 띠로리~*
<autowiz_> 이밤에 혼자 마시기도 청승맞고
<autowiz_> 국제 우주 정거장 20조원 사진이 댓글에 있는데
 * DarkCircle 청사~~~~아~~~~~~~~~~~~~안~~~~~~~~ ...
<autowiz_> 와...  참...   거참....  이런 xx
<autowiz_> 춘향이를 불러다가 수청을 들라   잉? 이게 아니고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 진짜 술생각이 어쩌면 좋을까요 출근까지 몇시간 안남았는데
<Work^Seony> 헐... 참으세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 어디까지 내용이 갔나요?
<Work^Seony> <DarkCircle> 시간만 빨리가지 ... 흙.
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 진짜 이상하네 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 한국망이 ... 듣고 보니까
<DarkCircle> QoS 기술을 제대로 구현을 안해서
<DarkCircle> 망 폭주가 일어나면 속도조절을 하는게 아니라 그냥 끊어버리더군요
<DarkCircle> 멍청한놈들 ㅡ,.ㅡ 어휴
<Work^Seony> 폭주가 일어날만큼 쓴다는게 신기하군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  여기 현지 기온 영상 7도입니다.
<DarkCircle> 웰컴투냉장고
<DarkCircle> 그 폭주라는게 뭐 단위시간당 데이터가 엄청나게 나오는것도 아니고
<DarkCircle> 그냥 맥북에서 트랙패드 스크롤 한번 슥 하면
<DarkCircle> 그게 폭주예요
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 터미널이 좀 멈춰있다가
<DarkCircle> 네떡이 걍 끊어져있음.
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 품질 문제인가보네요...
<DarkCircle> 그게 아얘 제어가 안돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 패킷 쭉 들어오면 끊어버림.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 대역폭을 확 줄여서 느리게 만들어야지 - -;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 울나라 인터넷 회선상태가 별로 좋지않다라고 느껴지는게,
<Work^Seony> 제가 엑박으로 하는 게임 클랜이 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저는 그 게임 3개월 동안 하면서 튕긴적이 단 2번 뿐이거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 거기 한국 유저들은 하루에 여러번 튕기더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 가끔 보면 캐릭이 제자리 뛰기하다가 죽어있죠(?) ...
<DarkCircle> 아 이렇게 얘기하니까 웃기넹 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 그거 보면, 특정 포트 범위를 아예 차단한다거나, 아니면 지속적인 데이터 스트리밍에 대한 품질이 안좋다거나...
<DarkCircle> KT 망이면 차단하는 포트 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 포트 차단하는 업체라면 SKBB는 뭐 거의 광역차단 수준이고
<DarkCircle> LGU+는 제한적 허용 수준 ...
<Work^Seony> 아 점심 뭐 먹나 하는 쓸데없는 고민을 또 다시 해야하는군요...
<autowiz_> 연필굴리기~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-13
<autowiz_> lightworks 로 동영상 편집하는거 재미있네요.... 다만 메뉴 체계가 완전 새로워서 하나하나 배우면서 해야하긴 하는데 재미있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오호
<autowiz_> 어도비 프리미어에서 지원되는 기능은 거의 지원되는거 같기도 하고...
<jun> 어제 뭘 잘못먹었는지... 배가 계속 아프네요... 쿡쿡 쑤신다고 해야하나...
<Work^Seony> 흐... 배탈나셨나보네요
<autowiz_> 제손이 약손인데
<autowiz_> 아 밤에 잠을 좀더 잘걸 그랬습니다. 좀 멍~ 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 오램만이에요
<autowiz_> O RAM 10000 ~~
<jun> autowiz님 제가 오늘 배탈이 나서 스테이크는 못먹겠는데요..? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 올 스테끼....
<jun> 남자 셋이서 스테끼좀 썰어볼까 했는데 ㅎㅎㅎ 힘들겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 누구누구 모이는데요?
<autowiz_> 스테이크 ... 준 님은 안드셔도 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 준님 다리 잘라서 저랑 해민군이랑 먹겠습니다.
<crixer> 좋은소식있습니다
<crixer> 버그찾았습니다
<crixer> 포상금받습니다
<crixer> 아싸
<autowiz_> 오오 축하축하
<autowiz_> 대단하신데요
<crixer> 저는 백만원쯤 받았으면 좋겠는데.... 한글 취약점이 70~80받는다고하네요 쩝
<autowiz_> 한글 취약점이라는건 뭔가요?
<crixer> 보안 취약점이요 그런 쪽 버그 말하는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 한글 워드프로세서 에 대한 취약점인가요? 아니면 한글로된 취약점 문서인가요
<crixer> 넵 한글 프로그램에 대한 취약점이요
<autowiz_> 아항 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 국내 프로그램이 딱\ 버그 찾기도 쉬운편이고
<crixer> 외국 프로그램같은거보단요
<crixer> 그리고 연습용도 되고 그래서 딱 몇가지 잡고 찾아봤는데
<crixer> 어제 그중하나가 걸려들었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 몇 개 더 찾아보고 연습해서 외국 쪽도 찾아보려고요
<autowiz_> 뭐 뭐든 잘하는쪽으로 파시면 되는데
<jun> 크하... 대단하신데요
<autowiz_> 다만...도움안되는쪽으로다가, 계속 재미삼아 파다보면 나중에 밥벌어먹기가 힘들어져서 ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 원래 그쪽으로 가려던 사람이라.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그리고 외국꺼는 돈을 좀 많이줘요 찾기는 어렵지만..
<autowiz_> 그래이해쉬 페북에보면 많이도 올리더군요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> pwn0own이라고 버그찾는 대회에서도 하나만 해도 거의 만 오천 달러는 받더라고요 취약점 파급력에 따라 다르지만요
<crixer> 넵
<crixer> 저도 다음에는 그런쪽 버그를 찾아보려고요
<crixer> 아무래도 학비가 필요해서
<crixer> 돈을 더 주는 쪽으로 쫓아가야 하는 입장입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 좋아하는거 찾아가도 후회하는 경우가 더러 있지요...
<PotatoGim> 저도...ㅜ
<jun> 좋아하는거 따라가는 사람있나요..? 으흠...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저는 사실 줏대가 없었네요.
<PotatoGim> 원래는 대학원을 가려고 했는데.. 먹고 사는게 급해서 자퇴하고 취직한 케이스라...
<PotatoGim> 물론 회사 다니면서 다시 대학원을 마치기는 했는데..
<crixer> 이게 거부할수없는 매력이 있는지라
<crixer> 아마 계쏙하지않을까요 저는 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 매력이야 모든 분야에 다 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뭐든 나 자신이 마음 먹는거에 따라 한끝 차이인데...
<PotatoGim> 정작 현실이 힘들어지면 만사가 귀찮아지고...
<autowiz_> 포테토니이임~~~~
<PotatoGim> 닭을 튀겨야겠다는 결론에 도달하더군요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 예~! 안녕하세요~~
<crixer> zzzzzzzz
<crixer> 결론은 닭인가요
<autowiz_> 저희 저녁 언제 먹나요 ~~~~~
<jun> 틈틈히 요리를 배워둬야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 닭대신 다른걸 시작하려면...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 이번 달 내내 인수인계가 저를 괴롭히네요...
<autowiz_> 음...   그냥 제가 싫으신거지요 알겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz_> 다 필요없어 이잉 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음...!
<PotatoGim> 언제쯤 시간이 괜찮으신지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 쪼르르 ...   저는 오늘 저녁 빼고는 다 괜찮습니다 *_*
<PotatoGim> 목요일 어떠신지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 너무 무리하지는 마시구요 ( 사실 여쭤볼게 있었는데 잊어버렸습니다. ) 그냥 저녁이나 한끼 하시죠
<PotatoGim> 옙~! 저번에 말씀하신 덮밥이 궁금하네요...
<PotatoGim> 매운 맛이라는 말에 기대치 폭풍 상승...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 닭값은 싼데, 치킨값은 비싸다는 이상한 공식이 나왔더라구아ㅛ
<jun> 치킨 값이면 마트에서 손질된 닭 3마리는 살껄요?
<jun> 에어 플라이어 하나 살까봐요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가격차이가 크긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 닭 싸다고 치킨까지 싸지말란 법은 없긴하죠
<Work^Seony> 치킨집 하시는 분들도 먹고 살아야하니
<jun> 브랜드 값이랑 건물 임대료가 대부분이지 않을까 싶네요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우리나라가 아무래도 좀 임대료가 비정상적으로 비싸다보니, 그걸 만회하기 위해서 물건가격이 오른다는 문제가 있죠...
<Work^Seony> 한 20년 후에 울나라 생산연령층 인구 줄어들면 자연스럽게 해결 될 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 일단 20년동안은 지켜봐야게군요...
<Work^Seony> 그때쯤 되면 학교는 텅텅 비고, 신입사원 매년마다 줄거에요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 신입은 이미 많이 준듯하고 지금 초등학생 수 랑 중고등학생 수 만 봐도
<autowiz_> 차이가 많이 난다는거 같은데
<jun> 신입으 줄어가는데.. 왜 취직하기는 더 힘들어지는걸까요..
<Work^Seony> 취직하긴 쉬운데 연봉이 작은게 아닐까요?
<autowiz_> 일자리가 더 빨리 없어지기 때문일지도 모르지요
<autowiz_> 혹시 저희 포럼이나 우분투 홈페이지
<autowiz_> 서버 퍼포먼스 딸린다는 이야기 들으보신분은 없으시지요??
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 이용자가 많지않으니깐요
<Work^Seony> 예전에라면 몇 번 문제가 있었던 적은 있었어요
<autowiz_> 생각해보니 아직 소형 데스크탑일거 같기도하고
<Work^Seony> 보통 아파치 서버데몬이 이상작동을 일으키던 경우라서, 제가 가끔 재시작 해준 기억이 나네요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 리더 바뀌고나서 서버 이전한 거 같은데, 저는 계정이 없어서 접속이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 이제 아얄씨나 해라 하고 좌천됐죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제 개인서버 쓸까 ... 순간 생각했는데 제 서버도 오래돼서 언제 죽을지 모르는놈이 되어가고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저도 전 서버는 접속 몇번 했었었는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저희는 슬슬 뒤로 물러나서 지원사격만 하면 될거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 우분투 페북페이지도 사용자가 별로 없는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우10이 너무 잘나왔나
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ohho> 현재 사용중인 파일에서 cpu사용량이 높은 파일을 실시간측정해서 볼 수 있나요. 예) 파이어폭스가 참조하는 파일목록에서 cpu사용량이 높은 파일
<ohho> top로는 파이어폭스가 사용량이 높다는것 까지만 확인 가능한데 파이어폭스가 참조하는 어떤파일이 cpu사용량이 높고, 하드참조율이 높은지를 실시간 측정하고 싶습니다. 병목현상때문인지 속도가 어떤대는 너무 느리네요.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 프로세스 외부에서 파일에 대한 프로세서 점유율을 따로 산출하는 것은  어려울 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 시스템콜 빈도 수로 개략적인 수치는 측정이 가능한데
<PotatoGim> 프로세스가 파일을 하나만 열고서 계속 I/O를 할 수도 있지만
<PotatoGim> 여러 파일에 대해 I/O를 하면서 점유율이 치솟는 경우도 있을 수 있으니까요.
<PotatoGim> 시스템콜 빈도로 확인하고자 하신다면
<jun> 점심 안먹고 책상에 엎드려 자고 일어났더니 OS가 멈춰버렸네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> strace로 현재 프로세스의 시스템콜 내역을 모두 떠내시고
<PotatoGim> 그 내역을 기준으로 가장 빈번히 나타나는 FD 번호를 찾아서
<PotatoGim>  /proc/[PID]/ 아래에서 해당 FD가 어떤 파일을 가리키고 있는지 찾으시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 다만 매우 높은 확률로 소켓이 그 FD일 것 같네요...
<PotatoGim> https://recruit.ncsoft.net/korean/careers/adoption_recruit.aspx
<ohho> 답변 감사합니다. 참조율이 높은 파일을 링크를 걸어서 램디스크로 보낼려고 했었는데, 한계가 있네요. 파폭을 좀더 낮은 버전으로 설치해야 할것 같네요. 윈도우의 작업관리자 같으면서 좀 더 세부적으로 볼 수 있는 프로그램이 있으면 좋겠네요. 먹고 살자는 일인데 밥은 꼭 챙겨 드세요.
<SamDaSu> 우분투에 언리얼엔진 겨우 설치했네요 휴,....
<autowiz_> 와우
<autowiz_> 그럼 이제 다은 단계는 무엇인가요?
<samahui_WS> 만일 우분투에 언리얼엔진 설치하고 게임 만드시는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 그렇다면
<samahui_WS> 화이팅!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 힘드실겁니다
<samahui_WS> 경험자 1 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 음 서니님은 안계시는거 같고
<autowiz_> 포테토님 개인서버 에서 뭐하나만 도와주시면 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 사용한지 좀 오래된 서버에서 history 파일 긁어서 옵션은 없어도 좋으니 어떤 명령이 많이 일어났는지 알고 싶은데
<autowiz_> history | awk '{ print $1 }' > autowiz.txt 해서 보내주시면 안될까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 말이 이상하네요. 보내주실 수 있으실까요?
<SamDaSu> 일단 게임을 만드는걸 목표로 잡았어요
<samahui_WS> 언리얼로 만들면 300만원 넘게 돈벌면 5% 내셔야하죠~ ㅎㅎ 벌면... 좋은거니 기분좋게 낼수있겠죠
<SamDaSu> 뭐 지금은 공부만 하는 단계라 거기까지는 안봤는데 벌면 진짜 기분이 좋을꺼같네요ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 직관적으로 사용하기는 유니티가 좋은데... 요즘은 언리얼이 한글문서가 잘 되어 있어서 처음 접하면 편하겠더군요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 언리얼은 모든게 공개되어서 초기 돈들어갈일이 없죠
<samahui_WS> 다만 만들고나서 돈벌면 이야기가 달라지지만요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 좋은 결과 얻으시길...
<autowiz_> http://news.joins.com/article/18839592
<autowiz_> 저는 에스프레소 말고는 거의 안먹습니다. 에스프레소도 잘 안먹기는 합니다만
<crixer> 전
<crixer> 아마 가장 많이 사용한 명령어가
<crixer> screen -r irc
<crixer> 100%
<crixer> 확실합니다
<jun> autowiz님.. 잔인한 성향...???
<pchero_work> 혹시
<pchero_work> node.js 공부하기 좋은 책 추천해주실분?
<autowiz_> 오늘 꼭 봐야겠군
<commania> screen -r ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> autowiz 해민이랑 꼭 같이 손잡고 가야겠네요...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 스터디 룸에 단 둘이 있으면 뭔가 무서워질꺼 같은 느낌같은 느낌? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 출발함
<jun> 벌써 출발하시다니...
<jun> 전 눈치보며 6시 되면 눈마주치지 않고 튀어야하는데;;;
<PotatoGim> 아이고...
<PotatoGim> 치과 치료 잠깐에 40만원이 훌렁 날아가네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 물론 됩니다! 바로 해서 보내드릴게요~
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 이런... 전부 sudo로 때려서 히스토리가 없네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui_WS> 전 치과치료로 600넘게 나갔어요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 어금니 잔금이가서 다 갈아버렸는데 딱 그정도 드네요
<samahui_WS> 퇴근들 하세요~~~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3462387&cpage=2
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3463625&cpage=4
<autowiz_> 돌아 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> http://www.phpschool.com/gnuboard4/bbs/board.php?bo_table=talkbox2&wr_id=1325503
<autowiz_> 동시에 엄청 많은 소팅을 한다고 하면 cpu 부하가 적을것도 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 저거
<autowiz_> 보다가 시간말고 달리 할 수 있는 방법이 없을까 생각하다보니 메모리가 많은 경우
<pchero_work> 위키페이지도 있어요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithms/Sleep_sort
<autowiz_> 메모리 어레이를 크게 만들어놓고
<autowiz_> 해당 숫자가 있으면 해당 어레이에 마킹을 한다음
<pchero_work> 무려 47 가지 언어로 구현되어 있음. -_-;;
<autowiz_> 마지막에 리니어하게 마킹된것만 출력하는 방법
<autowiz_> 그치만 비어있는 게 많으면
<autowiz_> 마킹이 있는지 없는지 파악한다고 오버해드가 생기는
<autowiz_> 대학 다닐때 외부 정렬 알고리즘이 나름 재미있었습니다.
<autowiz_> 4메가 메모리로 16메가 자료 소팅한다고 치면 4메가씩 4개로 나눈다음
<autowiz_> 각각 소팅하고 나서
<autowiz_> 4개 파일에서 한개씩 자료 가져와서 소팅해서 작은 값부터 파일에 쓰면서 자료가 쓰여진 파일은 포인터를 하나씩 증가시켜서 다음 값을 가져오게 하는 방식이었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 생각해보니 소팅 오버해드가 상당하겠네요
<autowiz_> 뭐 메모리 적게쓴다치면 달리방법이 없을것도 같습니다만.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 서니님 오셨습니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 오기는 아까부터 왔었어요
<Work^Seony> 늘상 같은 시간에..
<Work^Seony> 근데 오늘은 미팅이 있어서, 출근하자마자 바로 미팅 갔다왔습니다
<autowiz> 한국은 초겨울 날씨가 되어가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실도 초겨울 날씨입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 에어콘이 너무 쎄요
<autowiz> 감가 조심하세요
<Work^Seony> 영국 미러에서, 세계 3차 대전 발발 30초 전이라는 기사를 썼네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/world-war-three-could-just-6616199
<autowiz> 날이 밝았군요
<Work^Seony> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<autowiz> 오늘은 어떤 메뉴로 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 아침 사러 갈 타이밍 입니다
<Work^Seony> 집에서 커리 싸갖구 왔어요
<autowiz> 저도 커리 참 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ   차갑게 식힌 커리 밥없이 막 퍼먹어도 그렇게 맛날 수 가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 백종원 쌤이 커리 맛있게 하는 법 알려주고나서 제 와이프가 완전 맛들렸거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_> 시리아 전쟁보면, 남의 일 같지 않아요.
<jason_> 커리 맛나게 하는 법을 한줄로 요약해 줄 수 있다면?!
<Work^Seony> 제 주변 사람들 중에서 시리아 사태를 심각하게 받아들이는 유일한 분이시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 줄로 요약해드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 양파를 썰어서 기름에 볶되, 양파가 갈색으로 변할 때까지 볶아라 입니다
<jason_> 아~  아~ 감사.
<Work^Seony> 부연설명을 해드리자면, 양파가 갈색으로 변하다못해 흐물흐물해질 때까지요
<jason_> 아~
<jason_> 또 감사.
<jason_> 시리아는 정말 많이 심각해요. 국민들도 불쌍하고...
<Work^Seony> 어제 비정상회담 보니까, 알베인가 누군가 했던 말이,
<Work^Seony> 지금 시리아 난민사태로 유럽이 난리인데, 그게 시리아 전체 난민 중 불과 5%밖에 안된다네요
<Work^Seony> 나머지 다 쏟아져나오면, 그땐 어떡할거냐 그러더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 난민은 그렇다치고,
<Work^Seony> 러시아가 미국이랑 반대되는 세력에 있다는게 좀 심각하죠
<Work^Seony> 둘이 어떤 불미스러운 이유나 설령 실수로라도 상대방에게 포격이라도 하면..
<jason_> 예, 지금은 서로 조심하기로 협상까지 하는 줄은 알지만.....예
<autowiz> 러시아도 전쟁이 하고 싶다거나 , 전쟁이 필요한건지도 모르지요
<jason_> 예, 그 속은 모르지만...일단 몇 일전 미/러의 우연한 공중전은 회피하자는 협상은 있었어요.
<autowiz> 제 주변 사람들중에 다음달에 두명이나 결혼을 하는군요
<autowiz> 축의금 ㄷㄷㄷ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-14
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 축의금 얼마씩 줘요?
<autowiz> 보통 안친하면 50만원 친하면 100만 정도 하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 공 하나씩 더 붙이신거 아니구요?
<autowiz> -_-;; 농담입니다. 0 하나 빼야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외국은 축의금 문화 같은거 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 돈으로 받는건 싫어하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 사실 미국은 땅이 넓어서 지역마다 다 달라요
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 동양 문화가 기반이라서, 돈 주면 좋아합니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고 보통 돈봉투 넣어줘요.  저도 얼마 전에 친구 결혼했을 때 돈봉투 줬어요
<Work^Seony> Sleep Sort라고 하는 새로운 정렬 알고리즘 들어보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 이거 진짜 깨는데요... 발상이 대단합니다
<autowiz> 네 발상은 기가 막히더라구요
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. 알바를 구하는 여자분들은 인천 주안동의 치킨집 사장을 조심하세요 http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=1133030
<Work^Seony> 데비안이 리눅스 베이스 시스템을 버린다는 소문이 있더라구요
<autowiz> 그 사장 아주 쳐맞아 죽고 싶은가 봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 글 올라온 페북 계정에 재밌는거 많네요
<Work^Seony> 온갖 막장 스토리가 가득한게 서프라이즈 수준이군요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_> 데뱐이 리눅 베이스를 버리면?
<Work^Seony> 아직 잘 모르겠어요.  이게 공식적인 경로로 나온 얘기가 아니라, 어떤 사람이 개인 블로그에 올린거거든요
<jason_> 옙 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_> 하이~ ^^
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/mainnews/newsview?newsId=20151014100707431#page=1&type=media
<PotatoGim> ...이제보니 다음 IMAP는 최근 400개까지만 지원하는군요...
<PotatoGim> 아으...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 치킨집 사장 좀 이상한데요.
<ipeter> 나빠요.
<autowiz> 나쁜정도가 아니라 아주 완전 변태처럼 보이는데요
<HolyKnight> http://m.pressian.com/m/m_article.html?no=40705
<commania> 데비안이 리눅스 베이스를 버린다는거는
<commania> 유닉스 기반의 완전 독입 운영체제로 간다는것인가?
<commania> 하고 찾아보니...
<commania> 그냥 리눅스 표준을 안지킨다는 소리인가 보네요...?
<commania> LSBFor years (as seen on Slashdot) the Linux Standard Base has been developed as an attempt to reduce the differences between Linux distributions in an effort significant effort. However, Debian Linux has announced that they are dropping support for the Linux Standard Base due to a lack of interest.
<jason_> autowiz: 찜
<jason_> 이거 잼 있네요. https://youtu.be/uwlThnyeh9s
<pchero_work> 우와!!!
<jason_> 어? 아직 계셨? 난 다른 분들보다 pchero_ work 님이 보면 좋겠다~ 싶었는데... ㅎ
<pchero_work> 조금전에 출근했습니다 ^^;;; ㅎ
<jason_> 아 예
<pchero_work> 그나저나, 재밌네요! :)
<jun> autowiz 님 토즈 신반포점이 생겼어요~ ㅎㅎㅎ 쿠폰 막 날라오는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_> ^^ 응용분야도 많을 듯
<jason_> 오즈 주무시는 듯. ㅎ
<autowiz> 일어났어요
<autowiz> 신반포 . 위치가 강남이잖아 ㅋ
<autowiz> 제순님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어제 잠을 잘 못잤더니 난리네요 아주 ㅋㅋ
<jason_> 아마 그런 듯....저녁식사 약속 없으면 같이 할래여?
<jason_> 저 외출, 안/되면 SMS 환영해요.
<jason_> 1930분 조아요?
<autowiz> 포테토님은 오늘도 야근이신가요??
<PotatoGim> 아.. 야근을 해야할 것 같은데 급 회식이라네요...
<PotatoGim> 일도 많아 죽겠구만...
<PotatoGim> 뭔 놈에 회식을 한다고...
<samahui_WS> 회식 즐겁게 하세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 전 애기 예방접종 땜시 낮에 자리를 비웠더니 뭔가 사고쳐놔서 그거 바로 잡고 있습니다
<autowiz> 아 그럴때 좀 짜증나지요
<autowiz> 누가 사고를 쳤나요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 야근은 자리에 없을때 만들어지는거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 신입이 날렸어요
<samahui_WS> 아마도 한달안에 나갈듯한 포스를 풍기고 있습니다
<autowiz> 전에 강원대 대학 프고젝트 할때 주말에도 못쉬고 매일 야근으로 일하는데
<autowiz> 새벽1시에 끝나고 집에 갈려는데 술마시러 가지고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 비슷한 경우가 있죠
<samahui_WS> 전 아주대 교수랑 일할때... 이인간이 일하다말고 술한잔 하자고 끌고가서 먹고 다시와서 일했던 기억이 있네요
<autowiz> 그시절에 이런말을 들었었습니다. 세상엔 세가지 사람이 있는데
<autowiz> 남자, 여자 그리고 교수 라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 블더님도 바쁘신지 못들어오시네요.
<autowiz> 포테토님 회식 잘하시구요 ~  저도 저녁먹고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 저녁 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_WS> 저도 저녁먹고 오겠습니다
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3469825&cpage=8
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 안타깝네요...
<bundo> Hi everyone ^^;
<bundo> 써니 없네 백업 스크립 얻으려 왔는데...
<bundo> 내가 만든거 기억이 안나서 혹시 서버에 남아 있나 해서 왔어요 ^^;
<autowiz> 안녕하세용~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 늦게까지 계시는군요 ㅜㅜ 잠은 언제 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 야근 중이세요?
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇게 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 먹고 싶은 욕구는 하늘을 찌르는데
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 제대로 먹질 못하네요 ㄱ- ...
<Work^Seony> 저는 체중 느는 것 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 어제 아침에 체해서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 입이 즐거우면 아랫배가 폭발 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<autowiz> 아이고 체해서 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 취미생활로 해보겠다고 건담 프라모델을 샀는데, 생각보다 비싸진 않네요.  $20 정도니까, 한국돈으로 2만원 조금 넘네요
<autowiz> 오오 여성분이 건담을 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 몸을 움직일 수 있는 일이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이프한테 게임 여럿 시켜봤는데, 안되겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 별로 흥미를 느끼지 못해요
<autowiz> 키넥트 같은것도 뭐 당근 똑같으시겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럴거 같아요.  사실 키넥트는 한글로 나온게 없어서 더 그래요
<autowiz> 나중엔 실제 건담을 만드실지도 모르겠스니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 티비에 덕후에 대한 방송이 나왔었거든요
<Work^Seony> 그때 때마침 인터넷 포탈 사이트에서 건담 덕후에 대한 인터뷰가 있었는데,
<Work^Seony> 하나 만들어서 보통 백만원 정도에 판다고 하는거 보고서 좀 그러는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 희귀본만 그런건 아니구요? 아님 도색을 손으로 해야한다거나
<Work^Seony> 도색 전부 다 해서요.  하나 만드는데 1주일 정도 걸린다던데요
<Work^Seony> 직장인이나 연예인 기타 등등 갖고싶은데 시간이 없는 분들이 산대요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그거 도색하려면 상당한 장비를 갖춰야하더라구요...
<autowiz> 도색이 부품도 필요하고 장난 아니실텐데요 아마도, 붓으로는 잘안된다고 하는거 같아서
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도, 취미겸 돈벌이라고 생각하면
<autowiz> 할만 할것도 같네요  . 나름 생산적인데요
<Work^Seony> 일단은 돈을 벌고자 시작하는건 아니구요, 걍 집에서 하도 심심하니까 취미생활 만들려고 하는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 레고 하려다, 레고는 너무 비싸서 안되겠더라구요
<autowiz> 미국 몇년 살다 온 친구랑 이야기하다가
<autowiz> 아는 동생들 까지 같이 얘기좀 했던 적이 있는데
<autowiz> 한국 여자분이 미국에 시집을 가는 상황이구요 그 동내가 뭐 어떻게 보면 전형적인 시골 동내 같은곳이라서
<autowiz> 차없으면 아무것도 못하는곳인데
<autowiz> 미국살다온 제 친구가 하는말이 정말 할게 없데요 심심해 죽는다고
<Work^Seony> 그건 지역마다 달라요
<Work^Seony> 시골 동네야 당연히 그럴 수 밖에 없는데, 그건 한국도 마찬가지일테고,
<Work^Seony> 뉴욕 같은데 살면 한 2년 동안은 무지 재밌다던데요
<autowiz> 제 친구가 뉴욕시는 아니고 뉴욕주에 살았었는데
<autowiz> 학교 - 집 , 레포트 말고는 딴거할 시간이 거의 없었데요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 학생이면 그럴 수밖에 없죠...
<autowiz> 할게 없는거랑 바빠서 못하는거랑은 좀 다르긴 하겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 취미...  그림그리는것도 괜찮을것도 같구요 밥아저씨 동영상 어디 구할데 없을려나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밥아저씨는 뭐에요?
<autowiz> http://photolog.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=nuctom&logNo=220248248565&parentCategoryNo=&categoryNo=&viewDate=&isShowPopularPosts=false&from=postList
<autowiz> EBS 에서 연재를 해줬던 적이 있습니다. 꽤 오래전에요
<autowiz> 20년도 더 된거 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<autowiz> 자주 하는 말이 ... 이렇게~ 이렇게~   참쉽죠?  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 분이 그분이셨군요...
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에서 짤방으로 종종 봤는데...
<autowiz> 왠지 재미도 있으면서 어이없기도 하고 중독성있어서
<autowiz> 자주 보곤 했었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpSok6Jodi0
<autowiz> 한국어 더빙도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인기가 있긴 있었군요
<autowiz> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/DetailView/Item.aspx?goodscode=352033854
<Work^Seony> 목재모형도 취미로 하기 나쁘지 않네요
<autowiz> 요런 집 을 만드는것도 저는 좋아라 할거 같습니다. 만들어본적은 없지만서두
<autowiz> 운치도 있고 , 붓으로 대충 살살 칠하는것도 묘미가 있고( 기계 따로 안들어가니까)
<autowiz> 제가 이걸 사서 보낸다고 하면
<autowiz> 싸니까 관세 안물고도 갈까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 가격이 싸서 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 그러면 카톡으로 주소를 주시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희집요?  아마 아마존에서 직접 배송하시는게 더 나을걸요.  제가 보내면 배송비가 장난이 아니거든요
<autowiz> 아 그러려나요
<autowiz> http://www.gundamshop.co.kr/Goods/View.html?ItemCode=10372706
<autowiz> 아~ 이거 가지고 싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ   가격이 참...  아...
<Work^Seony> 헐 가격이 장난 아니군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-15
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 어제 분도님이 왔다가섰어유
<HolyKnight> 백업 스크립 얻으러 왔다네유
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 방가방가 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 오토찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 저 시간에 오시면 저 없을거 아실텐데...
<crixer> :53 < crowell>          _             _           _           _            _                 _       _
<crixer> 08:53 < crowell>         /\_\          /\ \        /\ \        /\ \         / /\          __  /\ \    / /\
<crixer> 08:53 < crowell>        / / /  _      /  \ \      /  \ \      /  \ \       / /  \        /_/\_\ \_\  / /  \
<crixer> 08:53 < crowell>       / / /  /\_\   / /\ \ \    / /\ \ \    / /\ \ \     / / /\ \       \ \__/\/_/_/_/ /\ \
<crixer> 08:53 < crowell>      / / /__/ / /  / / /\ \ \  / / /\ \_\  / / /\ \_\   / / /\ \ \       \/_/\/___/\_\/\ \ \
<crixer> 08:53 < crowell>     / /\_____/ /  / / /  \ \_\/ / /_/ / / / /_/_ \/_/  / / /  \ \ \        /\/___ \ \   \ \ \
<crixer> 08:54 < crowell>    / /\_______/  / / /   / / / / /__\/ / / /____/\    / / /___/ /\ \      / /_/ /_/ /    \ \ \
<crixer> 08:54 < crowell>   / / /\ \ \    / / /   / / / / /_____/ / /\____\/   / / /_____/ /\ \     \ \_\ \_\/      \ \ \
<crixer> 08:54 < crowell>  / / /  \ \ \  / / /___/ / / / /\ \ \  / / /______  / /_________/\ \ \     \/_/          __\ \ \___
<crixer> 08:54 < crowell> \/_/      \_\_\/_________/\/_/    \_\/\/__________/\_\___\     /____/_/                 \_________\/
<crixer> 08:54 < crowell>
<crixer> 헉
<crixer> 안되네
<crixer> 테러 죄송합니다.. ㅠㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> ascii art인가요?
<dkj0208> 괜찮습니다. 저는..
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루 되십시요~
<samahui_WS> 오토위즈님도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<bluedusk> 저 자꾸 윈도우에서 복붙할때 alt+c alt+v 하네요.. 이걸 어카죠..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 컨트롤키랑 알트키를 바꿔버려요 레지스터리 바꿔서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 백업 이거 스트레스 받는군요
<Work^Seony> 잘 백업되고 있는 줄만 알고있었는데, 알고보니 몇개월 동안 한 번도 백업이 안되고 있었어요...
<jason_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면 짤릴 수도 있는 일.. ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 헐 백업땜시 날려먹었던 1인으로서 그래도 날려먹기전에 알아서 다행이네요
<samahui_WS> 전 어제 사고친 놈 덕분에 모든 팀원들이 새로 일하고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 그놈은 안나왔습죠
<PotatoGim> ...
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ;;
<PotatoGim> 안나왔다는 말씀은... 도주?
<samahui_WS> 아무래도 그런거 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 하는 말이, 자기를 포함해서 백업 날려먹은 수많은 사람들의 스토리를 알고있다고, 너무 걱정하지 말라네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헐...
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 찾으시더군유
<PotatoGim> 도시전설인 줄 알았더니 실제로 도주하는 사람도 있군요;
<Work^Seony> HolyKnight,  네 저 찾으셨떤 이유가 아마, 제가 우분투 한국사이트 서버에 루트 권한이 있어서 그랬을 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 도주... ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아하... 그랬군유
<samahui_WS> SI할때 이후로 첨보내요
<samahui_WS> 근데 도주로 끝날일이 아니예요. 책임을 져야죠
<samahui_WS> 항상 느끼지만 Seony님 사수는 천사군요
<samahui_WS> 날려버리는 경우를 많이 봤다고 괜찮다니... 하긴 백업만 날리는거야 문제 없죠... 백업날라가서 시스템 날리고 복구가 안되야 문제죠
<samahui_WS> 전 그런 천사는 못되서... 권고사직을 강력히 ...
<samahui_WS> 권고사직 시키면 취업이 안되겠죠? 에휴... 걍 짐챙겨가라고 전화라도 문자라도 남겨줘야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Work^Seony> 저는 데이터를 날린게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 백업이 잘 되고있었던게 갑자기 중간에 끊긴거였거든요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 두어달 동안 모르고 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 모를법도 한게, /mnt/data에 nfs를 마운트시켜서 데이터를 백업했엇는데, 마운트가 끊겨있었거든요...
<Work^Seony> 원인은, 저번에 정전 때문에 서버를 전부 다 셧다운시켰떤 초유의 사태가 있었던지라...
<samahui_WS> 정전도 되는군요
<samahui_WS> 하와이는 원자력발절인가요? 작아서 그냥 화력발전으로 안되려나요?
<Work^Seony> 원자력인데요, 문제는 그게 아니에요 ㅎㅎ'
<samahui_WS> 화산과 지진땜시 원자력은 안되려나요?
<samahui_WS> 오호
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 전체적으로 너무 많이 낡았거든요
<samahui_WS> 화산섬인디 용감하군요
<samahui_WS> 배선문제군요
<samahui_WS> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=720906580&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%B8%C6%BD%C3%B8%D8+%BD%C3%C5%A5%B8%AE%C6%BC+10&keyword_seqno=8183542164&search_keyword=%B8%C6%BD%C3%B8%D8+%BD%C3%C5%A5%B8%AE%C6%BC+10#opinion_link
<PotatoGim> 싸질러놨으면 죽이 되든 밥이 되든 책임을 져야 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 네.  번개 치는날 가전제품 고장나는 사람이 많을 정도에요
<samahui_WS> 원도우쓰시는분들 지르세요
<samahui_WS> 트랜드마이크로 백신 9900원에 올라왔네요
<samahui_WS> 근데... 이 백신은 아마도 신형 인텔 CPU사면 딸려올겁니다 그것도 3년짜리... 저도 그렇게 하나 쓰고 있죠
<samahui_WS> 싸질러 놓고 튀는건 정말 답이 없네요
<samahui_WS> 감싸주고 싶어도 감싸주기 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 오죽 무서웠으면 튀었을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 바로 윗놈과 팀원들만 죽어나는거죠
<Work^Seony> 근데, 데이터를 날린거라면 백업으로 복구하면 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 백업마저 날려먹은 경우인가요?
<samahui_WS> 전 계속 갈궈주면서 걱정을 분노와 동기로 만들어주고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 데이터 날린거면 괜찮은데
<samahui_WS> 개발하던거 다 날렸어요
<samahui_WS> 개발서버를 날려놨어요... 각자컴에 남아 있는 개별 파일들 찾아다 보완하면서 다시 규합하고 있죠
<samahui_WS> 근데 거진 다 없어서 새로 하고 있을겁니다
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, https://plus.google.com/+PatrickG0/posts/U7xLD71TzUV?pid=6201966011171582098&oid=104558095366063157250
<Work^Seony> 그 직원이 이걸 봤어야... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 개발서버도 백업하고있긴 한데...
<samahui_WS> 저희도 백업이 안되고 있던거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 나스가 문제네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 나스로 쓰는 서버는 일년 내내 말썽이네요
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<PotatoGim> ...
<samahui_WS> 초기에는 멍청한 직원이(이것도 그놈이네요) 회사망에 연결한게 아니라 제가 개인용으로 쓰는 유뿔러스에 물려놔서 아이피 바뀌니 문제였고요
<samahui_WS> 그다음은 이걸 누군가 자꾸 꺼놔요(유력한건 청소아줌시)
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ''
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 랜 문제인지 아니면 다른 하드웨어 문제인지 자주 끊겨요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그래서 그냥 개발서버에 하드 더 달아서 백업하면서 작업하던건데 이녀석이 이거 전체를 만졌어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 개발자들이 개발하는 소스를 보관하는 용도로 쓰는 건데, 왠지 허술하게 보관하시는거 아니에요?
<PotatoGim> 음... NAS는 시놀인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 나스는 개인적으로... 좋은거 모으는데 쓰는거 외부 파견나간 개발자들이 힘들데서 개방해놨던거예요
<samahui_WS> 회사 나스는 보안땜시 이래저래 걸리는게 많아서 .. 쓰기 싫더라고요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 제 잘못도 있군요
<Work^Seony> 사내에 git 서버 구축해서 쓰시면 편할텐데요..
<samahui_WS> 팀별로 따로 쓰는거라
<samahui_WS> 예내가 안쓰면 제가 뭐라 할 입장은 아니라서
<samahui_WS> 암튼 사고친놈은 뭔짓을 한건지 로그까지 싸그리 지우고 사라졌군요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<PotatoGim> 헐
<PotatoGim> 로그까지 지웠으면 이건 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 여기서 얘기할 때마다 매번 이해가 안되는 건, 한국에서 IT 회사들이 내부적으로 제한하는게 너무 많다는 거에요...
<PotatoGim> 고소각...
<samahui_WS> 안그래도 도망가면 안되는게.. 이거 날리면 일에 차질생겨서 손배해야될 상황이 생길거라는거죠
<samahui_WS> 그럼 그거 그놈이 책임을 져야 할 건데 ... 가버리면.... 고소각도 정말 생길지도 몰라요
<samahui_WS> 권고사직 막아주는게 문제가 아니네요
<PotatoGim> 그 정도면 고소미 먹어도 할 말이 없네요.
<samahui_WS> 다 날려먹어서 로그도 없는건지.. 아니면 의도하고 지운건지...
<Work^Seony> 그쯤되면 고소를 했어야 정상 같은데요..
<PotatoGim> 시스템이 통째로 날아간건가요?
<samahui_WS> 네
<PotatoGim> 아...
<samahui_WS> 포멧했어도 복구가 되는디... 이건 안되네요
<PotatoGim> 혹시 실수로 루트 이하를 싸그리 지운건...?
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 진실은 저 넘어에...
<samahui_WS> 하드 복구 계속 돌리고 있는데 시간만 세월아 내월아여서 ... 그냥 그 팀애들 다시 작업 시키고 전 복구 해보고 있는 중입니다
<PotatoGim> 한편으론 안타깝고 한편으론 괘씸하네요...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 이틀째 밤샘이죠... 근데 이놈이 밤새 욕 좀 먹었다고 사라졌으니... 에휴
<PotatoGim> 가능하면 그 친구도 얼른 제정신 차리고 돌아왔으면 좋겠네요 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 이 바닥에 다시는 발 안 붙일거면 몰라도...
<samahui_WS> 돌아오기라도해야 문제가 덜 커질건데... 안타깝네요. 전화도 안받고 그팀 팀장도 연락이 안된다네요
<samahui_WS> 집에도 안간거 같고 .. 자살하는건 아닌지 걱정도 되면서 XX놈이라고 욕도 나오고 아주 짜증나는 상황입니다
<Work^Seony> 흐... 별 일을 다 보는군요..
<samahui_WS> 제 선에서 보고 미뤘는데 복구 안되니 사장에게 보고해야되는디 에휴
<samahui_WS> 나중에 오겠습니다
<samahui_WS> 나중에 뵈요~
<PotatoGim> 고생이 많으시네요... 난제 뵈요~~~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 저는 사마휘님의 WS만보면...월드시리즈가 생각나네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그래서.. 회사 개발서버는 gitlab 쓰는데요..
<bluedusk> 레파지토리 디렉토리는 별도 볼륨에서 btrfs raid mirror로 묶어두고
<bluedusk> btrfs snapshot
<bluedusk> 은 안찍고 있군요..
<bluedusk> 하루에 한번씩 찍으라 해야겠네
<PotatoGim> 아... Btrfs 온라인 중복 제거를 작업하려고 준비 중인데...
<PotatoGim> 생각보다 만만찮네요...
<PotatoGim> 그 사이에 벌써 한국인 커미터가 등장...ㅜ
<HolyKnight>  tansancoffee.tistory.com/28
<HolyKnight> 님들 이 게임 하세요 무려 1인칭 시점인데 복도를 걸으면서 켜진불만 끄면 되는 겜입니다 방금 게임 플레이하다가 비명질러서 엄마한테 혼남 ㅠ; pic.twitter.com/ZnSQWNt7rl
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/blog/2079-managing-large-files-with-git-lfs
<dkj0208> exit
<ipeter> 혹시 여기서 node js 하시는분 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> 한때
<HolyKnight> 공부해봤슴미다
<HolyKnight> 실전사용해본적없고 다 까먹었슴니다만.
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<ipeter> 헐퀴.
<ipeter> p체로님!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 굿모닝그입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 주무시러가셨겠군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 시간이 시간이니만큼. ..
<ipeter> 흡.
<ipeter> 2012 late버전 맥미니에 1테라 hdd 에 ssd 달아주는건 완전 사치겠죠?
<ipeter> 그닥 별로인 그 cpu에...ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> :)
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 버그 잡느라 애먹었네요...
<PotatoGim> 대단한 것도 아닌데 한참을 고생하다니... 아직 멀었네요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 요새 한국망 병신같네요 ... -_-
<DarkCircle> 돈내고 쓰는데 왜 이지랄이지
<DarkCircle> 조금이라도 오버트래픽 하면 지멋대로 막 끊네 ..
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겟음
<DarkCircle> 맥 터미널에서 스크롤 한다고 열라 제껴대면 어느 순간엔가 멈춰있음 - -);;;
<DarkCircle> 이상하다 싶어서 ping 날려보면 DNS가 먹통.
<DarkCircle> 아 심지어는 IP 주소 기반으로 ping을 날려도 패킷이 안날라감
<DarkCircle> (.....................)
<PotatoGim> http://www.netdrive.net/
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> ...
<DarkCircle> samahui_WS, 그래서 급한 불은 여차저차 끄셨는쥐 ?ㅅ?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 다행이 일부 복원은 되었네요
<samahui_WS> 당사자가 사라져서 좀 그렇네요
<DarkCircle> 개발 서버는 ... git을 쓰고 계셨으면 아마 크게 문제가 없을거 같으네요 'ㅅ'a
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 이슈트래커 데이터는 뭐 - - .... 아쉽지만 복원을 하긴 해야 할건데
<samahui_WS> 복원하는데 시간이 너무 오래걸려요
<DarkCircle> 가능한 선까지 복원하고 정 안되겠으면 과감하게 ... 포기 ㄱ-;
<samahui_WS> 포기하고 다 새로 만들도록 야근을 시키는 중이였습니다
<DarkCircle> 이중화를 고려해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 돈은 들더라도.
<samahui_WS> 다행이 그 와중에 복원이 일부 되었죠
<samahui_WS> 네 안그래도 그래야 겠어요
<DarkCircle> 프로그램에 들어가는건 아니겠지만
<DarkCircle> 어차피 요새 하드웨어 가격 내려가는 상황인데
<DarkCircle> 과감하게 적당한 스펙선에서 투자해보시는것도 ...
<DarkCircle> 이중화 기반 머신에 굳이 제온 칩을 박아야 한다거나 할 필요는 없을테니까요.
<samahui_WS> 제 돈 들어가는게 아닌지라 과감하게 투자는 가능한데
<DarkCircle> 저렴하게 멀티노드로 가세요.
<samahui_WS> 팁별로 관리하는 서버들인지라 저희쪽 이외에는 알아서들 하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 아 나도 하드 하나 사야되는데 ㄱ- ...
<samahui_WS> 하드가 정말 저렴해졌죠
<DarkCircle> 인자 생각나브렀네
<DarkCircle> 기왕 살거 2~3기가는 좀 이상해서 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 아니 2~3기가 말고 테랔ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 4테라 사려고요 _-_
<samahui_WS> 순간 기가? 했습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 2~3기가즈음은
<samahui_WS> 영화 한편이죠
<DarkCircle> 아니 2~3테라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 2테라 하드 저렴하던데요
<DarkCircle> 2~3테라 즈음은 성능이 별로거나 안정성이 별로 - -;
<DarkCircle> 별로 눈에 가는게 없어요.
<samahui_WS> 일에 필요한거면 좀 비싸도 안정적인거 사야되겠지만 ... 그냥 여러게 사서 레이드 묶어요
<DarkCircle> 4테라는 시험삼아 운용하고 있는게 있고 ...
<samahui_WS> SSD가 테라단위로 나왔으면 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 안정성이 눈에 보여서 실제로 사용중인분이 있고요
<DarkCircle> 두개 붙여서 백업 스토릿지로 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 시게이트는 애초에 리스트에서 제외중이고
<DarkCircle> WD는 실망이네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그린 라인업을 없애면서 블루 라인업이랑 통합했는데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 되면서 고용량 제품군이 전부 5400RPM.
<samahui_WS> 블루가 그린정도로 떨어져버린 성능이 된건가요?
<samahui_WS> 통합인데 하위평준화를 시켰군요
<DarkCircle> 네 ... 그래서 맘에 안들어요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 결론은 HGST.
<samahui_WS> 후지쯔는 어떤가요? 예전에는 좋았던거 같은데...
<DarkCircle> 후지쯔는 ... 툭치면 훅 가요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 소니바이오에서 좀 굴려보다 실망.
<samahui_WS> 과거 노트북에 자주 들어갔었거든요
<DarkCircle> 학부때 학교 데탑 머신에 몇개 박아봤는데
<samahui_WS> 저도 그래서 많이 썼었죠
<DarkCircle> 매우 실망.
<samahui_WS> 노트북 사면 들어있어서... 직접 산적은 없네요
<samahui_WS> HGST 가격 괜찮군요
<samahui_WS> 3테라 10여만원이면...
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 살 때 완제품 제조사에서 주공급처가 후지쯔라고 ㄱ-
<samahui_WS> 13만원정도면 구입가능하네요
<DarkCircle> 애플은 도시바가 주공급처인거 같은데
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 도시바는 후지쯔보다 더 맘에 안들어욬ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 도시바하드는 하드자체 성능도 성능이지만 도시X 소리나오는 AS가...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 도시바는 하드를 떠나서... 전 노트북 몇번 샀다가 AS몇번가고 바로 버려버렸던 기억이 있네요
<DarkCircle> HGST 4테라 작년에 살때 24만원이었다가 올해 초에 20만원이었고
<DarkCircle> 지금은 어떨지 모르겠네요
<samahui_WS> 문제가 뻔히~ 보이는데 인스팩! 소리로 때우려 했었죠
<samahui_WS> 17~8 만원선이네요
<DarkCircle> 6개월 간격으로 4만원씩 떨어지네요. 지금 환율이 올라서 약간 가격대가 높지만 ... - -;
<samahui_WS> 6테라 30만원... 이게 땡기네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 환율 정말 개떡인듯.
<samahui_WS> 하드 알아보다 노트북에 달아줄 새 하드가 떠올라 검색했더니 아직 노트북은 2테라 넘기도 힘들고... 가격이나 성능도 2테라조차 아직은~ 이라는 생각이 드는 제품 뿐이군요
<DarkCircle> 노트북은 이상하게 ... 가격이 애매해요.
<DarkCircle> 이쯤이면 업글할 때 됐는데~ 하고 찾아보면
<samahui_WS> 가격도 가격이지만 용량 증가가 더뎌요
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 그래서 좀 답답하달까 - -;
<DarkCircle> 21세기에 좀 스펙을 공격적으로 저렴하게 파는것도 아니고 ...
<DarkCircle> 도로 90년대로 돌아가는 느낌
<samahui_WS> 노트북은 패드의 영향으로 얇고 가벼워지다보니 하드보다 SSD로 넘어가버려서 더 그런거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 전 아직도 튼튼하고 성능좋은 워크스테이션 두꺼운 노트북들 쓰는데 씁쓸해요
<DarkCircle> 하드 시장 완전히 사기꾼이 장악을 해놨네 ... 썩을 ...
<DarkCircle> 한개 사는것보다 네개사는게 더 비싸네요 .
<DarkCircle> 뭐이뤱 ㅡ3ㅡ =3
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 개별로 4개 사는게 났군요
<DarkCircle> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3173696&cate=112763 vs http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2494622&cate=112763
<samahui_WS> 뭐하자는건지... 에휴...
<samahui_WS> 기가당 하나사면 45원꼴... 묶여있는거사면 180원꼴...
<samahui_WS> 이해가 안가는 장사방식이군요
<DarkCircle> 저 하드 돌려쓰다가 전원코드 몇번 막 뽑아봤는데 괜찮아요.
<DarkCircle> 예전 하드 같지 않아서 좀 조심스럽게 다뤄야 하지만
<samahui_WS> 서비스용 서버가 아니라 전 그냥 WD써왔는데 저놈으로 갈아타야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 생각보다 안정적.
<DarkCircle> 만약 1~2테라군이면 WD 그냥 가셔도 되고
<DarkCircle> 초고용량군 가신다면 HGST
<samahui_WS> 저렴한 WD가 대세 였는디 이게 라인별로 성능나누면서 가격을 올린 느낌이네요
<samahui_WS> 라인분리하면서 개념도 분리한듯...
<autowiz_> 웬디 레드 라인이 좀 성능이 좋은줄 알고 샀는데
<samahui_WS> HGST로 가야겠네요
<autowiz_> NAS 용이라더니 성능이 고만고만하네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 성능차 없더라고요
<DarkCircle> 레드라인 써봤는데 ...
<samahui_WS> NAS용이건뭐건 버퍼량과 RPM만 믿어야 한다는...
<DarkCircle> 뻑나는 상황에서 정말 대책이 없 - -;
<DarkCircle> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2839241&cate=112763
<DarkCircle> 이놈은 괴물급.
<DarkCircle> 요새 사서 쓰기는 별로고 ... 1년은 더 기다려봐야 - -;
<DarkCircle> NAS에 4~5개 박아서 RAID6로 놓고 쓰면 괜츈하죠.
<DarkCircle> 가격이 너무 비싸서 글치 ㄱ-;
<samahui_WS> 30만냥에 6테라면 그렇게 비싼것도 아니네요
<DarkCircle> 조금 아래에는 8테라도 있 (...)
<DarkCircle> (절레절레)
<samahui_WS> 과한 가격은 안보여요 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 눈에 자동 필터링이 달려있습죠!
<DarkCircle> 엌
<PotatoGim> 디스크 장애는...
<PotatoGim> 백블레이즈에서 분기마다 나오는 통계 참고하시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 2015년 최근 통계로는 HGST 외에는 모조리 씨망...
<PotatoGim> 특히 헬게이트는...
<PotatoGim> 웬디 레드라인도 결함률이 높았던 걸로 기억됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 웬디 500기가 1테라는 괜츈 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 웬디 1테라를 2011년부터 365/24 뺑뺑이 돌려서 보증합니다.
<samahui_WS> 서버하드보다가 노트북용 SSD 512두개 장만했네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 좀 비싸군요
<PotatoGim> 이게 아무래도 뽑기가 커서 누적 통계치가 그나마 믿을만 하죠..
<samahui_WS> 개당 30만원꼴... ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저도 NAS 장사하는 회사에서 일하지만... 시게이트 장난 아닙니다 정말 ㅡㅡ;
<samahui_WS> 시게이트가 그렇게 안좋은가요???
<ipeter_> .sh파일을 다운받았는데,
<PotatoGim> 얼마 전에는 디스크 폴트나서 갈았는데
<samahui_WS> 시게이트도 많이 썼던거 같은데... 지금도 예전 노트북들에는 좀 들어있을겁니다
<DarkCircle> 시게이트는 걸레의 결정체
<PotatoGim> 리빌딩하다가 바로 다음 날 또 뻗었죠...
<ipeter_> 우분투의 어디에 소프트링크 걸고 설치하는게 좋을까요?
<PotatoGim> 그것도 새로 갈아끼운 디스크가!
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저는 그런 류의 스크립트는
<DarkCircle> SAS/RAID에 붙였으면
<DarkCircle> 아마 노답일듯.
<PotatoGim> 함수로 만들어서 빼거나
<samahui_WS> 흠 다 갈아치워버려야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 어디서 계속 뻘건불 들어오고 ㅅX ...
<DarkCircle> 돈은 돈대로 깨지고 데이터는 데이터대로 깨지고
<PotatoGim>  /opt 아래에 적당히 놓습니다 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 다시 잠수타다 나중에 올께요. 불쌍한 팀원들 먹을꺼라도 사다줘야죠
<PotatoGim> 예~! 맛나게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 판공비는 우리 애 간식사주라고 주는돈인데 오랜만에 직원들 야식사주네요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저희는 무조건 MegaRAID로 나가는데
<ipeter_> PotatoGim: 고맙습니다..!
<PotatoGim> 비프음 작살납니다...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 짜왕이 갑.
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을~!
<DarkCircle> 짜왕+붉볶 = kiaaa
<PotatoGim> 아! 저번에 짜왕 말하셔서 먹어봤습니다!
<PotatoGim> 쬐끔 비싸도 레알 신세계더군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 짜장 소스에 칼국수 부어놓은 모양새인데 면발이 찰지죠 -ㅠ-
<PotatoGim> 담엔 섞어서 먹어봐야겠네요
<PotatoGim> 근데 취중에 먹어서 오락가락...ㅜ;
<DarkCircle> 짜왕이랑 같은 면발로 나온 농심의 라면 제품군이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 뭐였더라 - -;
<DarkCircle> 기억이 안나네요 .
<PotatoGim> 불고기 비빔면? 그것도 그런 것 같더라구요
<PotatoGim> 내일은 짜왕이랑 불닭 사재놔야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 짜왕이랑 비슷한 면발로 출시된게
<DarkCircle> 우육탕면인거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 좀 비싸긴 함 ㄱ-
<ipeter_> 일어나세요!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 영화 영화 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 오즈님!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘 사무실 이사를 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 3층에서 2층올 ㅎㅎ    짐싸고 이사하고 바쁠듯하네요
<Work^Seony> 같은 건물이라 다행이네요
<autowiz_> 예 그나마 다행인거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 벌써 주말이네요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 시간이 참 빨리 가는 듯 싶어요..
<DarkCircle> 그러게요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 좀 하려고 준비해야겠다 싶으면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 금묘일
<autowiz_> 뭐 좀더 정신 차리고 스케줄 대로 사는 수 밖에 없겠지요
<Work^Seony> 저는 스케쥴이 없어서 막 삽니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 그게 원래 사람 사는거라고 얼마전에 누가 링크 올려주신거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 일에 시간에 아둥바둥 사는거보다 , 멋진 경관 보면서 먹고 쉬고 또 먹고 ... 아 개부럽 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일하는 곳은 멋진 경관이 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터랑 책상만 있는데요
<autowiz_> 너무 완벽하면 재미 없지 않겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 자연이 아름다운 곳에 살긴해도 이게 두달 세달 지나면 걍 일상이 되버리더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 아무렇지 않아요.  원래 그런듯 그래야하는듯...
<Work^Seony> 날씨 시원하고 바람 많이 부는건 확실히 체감되지만 그외는 그냥 그렇더라구요..
<autowiz_> 저희가 자주 리프래쉬 해드리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.  가끔 얘기해주시면, 다시 되새깁니다.  아 그래 여기가 자연은 아름답지 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 참 생각코보니 ... 요새 장실장이 안보이는듯 -ㅅ-a
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 요새 뭐 한참 공부중이라고 해서 많이 바쁜거 같더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 지금은 실장이 아니고 대표지만 =3
<Work^Seony> 양덕이 만든 토르 망치 묠니르입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_8Xhzt5YQI
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-16
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_> HolyKnight:  세상에서 가장 로맨틱한 시(사진)  http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2015/10/15/story_n_8298850.html
<Work^Seony> vim에서 임의의 블럭을 인자로 쉘명령어를 실행해서 그 블럭을 교체하는 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 아니면 쉘스크립트로라도..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 사고친놈 통화한 놈 직사수왈 "너 뭐냐? 당장 안와?" 라고 하니까 "더러워서 짜르던가" 라고 했답니다
<samahui_tp> ㅡ.,ㅡ 사태의 심각성을 모르는거 아니면 정말 생각이 없나봅니다. 일말의 동정도 없어지는군요
<samahui_tp> 저따위로 사회생활 시작해서 참 어쩌자는건지 앞날이 뻔~ 하군요
<samahui_tp> 그냥 권고사직 때리고 고소해버리라고 말해놨습니다
<samahui_tp> 에휴
<samahui_tp> 덕분에 지 팀들은 다들 밤샘하고 있는데 참으로 어이가 없군요
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 고소하는게 낫겠네요
<Work^Seony> 성인이 됐으면 자기가 저지른 일에 책임질 줄 알아야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 그럴 때는 쓴맛을 좀 보여줘야..
<samahui_tp> 생각이 아직 애인거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 점심이나 먹고 와야겠습니다. 팀원들 맛난거라도 먹여주고 일시켜야죠
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 점심시간들(Seony님은 저녁시간) 되세요~
<samahui_tp> 나중에뵈요
<Work^Seony> 넵 맛나게 드세요
<ipeter> 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 사마휘님 아까 글은 읽었습니다.
<ipeter> 마음이 좀 불편하셨겠어요.
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 중간고사 기간 밤새서 공부하다 낮과 밤이 바뀐 대딩입니다ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> Seony: r!로는 안될까요?
<PotatoGim> :r!ls -al
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 차한잔하면서 이야기도 좀 하다가 이제사 왔습니다
<samahui_WS> 날씨가 다시 따스해진 느낌이네요
<PotatoGim> 네~ 여긴 오전에는 미세먼지 때문에 해도 안보이더니
<PotatoGim> 오후에는 따따시하네요~^^
<samahui_WS> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요
<samahui_WS> 애들 일하는데 퇴근하려니 좀 걸리네요. 그렇다고 같이 있으면 닥달하는걸로 보일꺼 같아서 그만 들어가봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<dkj0208> 3
<ipeter> 저, cassandra나 mongoDB같은 (심지어 mysql)을 용량을 크게 잡아놓은 다른 디렉토리에 설치가 가능한가요?
<ipeter> 우분투 14.04입니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님 일요일날 뵈어요.
<ipeter> 으르렁
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 디비 저장 위치만 바꿔주시면 가능합니다~
<PotatoGim>  차라리 심볼릭 링크를 걸어주는게 더 쉬우실거에요~
<PotatoGim> 보통은 /var/lib/ 아래에 디비 데이터가 쌓이니 여기에서 찾아서 적절히 링크만 걸어주시면 땡~
<PotatoGim> ~~
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 맥미니를 가져왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 예쁘네요
<ipeter> 우분투의 우중충함은....상대가 안되네요..ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> spy++
<DarkCircle> 이 채널은 하루가 넘어가면서 스파이가 늘어난다능!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 우분투 채널에 잠입해있는 맥 스파이인가요.
<PotatoGim> 으어...
<PotatoGim> 하루종일 클래스 다이어그램만 그리네요.
<ipeter> 아...아까 답변 감사합니다 PotatoGim님
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 그냥 답변만 복사해놓고 나가버리는 바람에 인사도 못드렸습니다.
<ipeter> 뒤늦게 인사 드립니다.
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ 어차피 상주하시는 분께서 새삼스레...
<PotatoGim> 짜왕이랑 불닭을 사왔는데
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 못 먹고 점심으로 킵이네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3485246&cpage=1
<ujuc> 오랜만에.. 들어오네요. :) 안녕하세요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ IRC창을 항상 켜둬야겠네요...ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<Dookey> 안녕하세요. 서버를 켜두고 있으면 하드 디스크 사용량이 점점 줄어들고 있습니다. 재부팅하게 되면 다시 정상적인 용량으로 나오는데 며칠째 검색을 해보고 있는데 도통 이유를 모르겠네요. 답변 부탁 좀 드립니다.
<DarkCircle> 감자옹의 사수으(?)지 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 먹고 싶은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ 의욕만 넘쳐나고 정작 접시에 뭔가를 올려두면 먹기가 겁(...)이 나네요
<ujuc> Dookey, ?? 사용량 확인은 어떤것으로...?
<Dookey> df -h으로 하고 있습니다. 웹서버구요
<ujuc> 총합을 말하시는건가요?
<Dookey> 네
<ujuc> 아님 특정 파티션인건가요?
<ujuc> 아..
<Dookey> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/vda1        49G  8.3G   38G  19% /
<Dookey> 8.3G 이 부분이 used 인데
<ujuc> 8.3G가 줄어든다는 건가요?
<Dookey> 켜 놓으면 계속 용량이 올라가더라구요.
<ujuc> 넵.. 올라가죠..
<Dookey> 아까 22g까지 올라가서 재부팅 한번 했었어요
<ujuc> 그럼 언넘이
<ujuc> 뻘짓하고 있는 것같은데요..;
<Dookey> 며칠전에 공격을 받아서 아파치 로그가 하드 용량을 꽉 채워서 뻗은적이 있는데
<Dookey> 그 이후로 계속 그러네요 ;;
<DarkCircle> 로그찍는놈 있는지 확인해보세요
<Dookey> 로그 용량은 이후로 이상은 없는데 ;;
<Dookey> 넵
<DarkCircle> 로그가 이상이 없다면 ps로 체크해야겠네 ...
<ujuc> 언넘이 열심히 일하면서 파일로 떨구고 끄면 프로세스가 꺼지면서 날려먹는 듯한...
<Dookey> 음 지금 ps로 계속 보고 있긴한데 이상한건 없어 보여요.
<DarkCircle> 크론으로 돌아가는놈도 봐야 하고
<DarkCircle> 서비스로 올라간놈이 뭔지도 봐야하고
<Dookey> 아 ...
<ujuc> 디스크 IO 쓰는 놈중에서 잡으면 될듯한데..
<ujuc> 어데있더라.ㅡ.ㅡ 프로그램이..
<Dookey> 크론! ;;; 아 이거 맞을듯하네요...
<Dookey> ;;;
<Dookey> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Dookey> 하... 이 생각을 못했네요 ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> http://www.atoptool.nl/screenshots.php
<ujuc> 이짝꺼 써서 확인해도 될듯한..
<Dookey> 아 이런것도 있었네요... 감사합니다!
<ujuc> http://xmodulo.com/how-to-monitor-disk-io-in-linux.html
<ujuc> 요론것도..
<Dookey> 정말 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 꼭 이런 분위기는
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY8JfQWxx1c
<DarkCircle> 이런게 생각남 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Dookey^> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 지금 새벽시간인데 안주무시나봐요
<Dookey^> 네 밤낮에 바껴서요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요... ㅎㅎ
<Dookey^> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시간 겁나 빨리 지나가네요
<Dookey^> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle>  하는것도 없는데 시간만 열라 빨름 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 다들 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-17
<ohho> 전에 파이어폭스의 병목현상 때문에 질문한적이 있습니다. 프로세스가 참조하는 파일은 lsof |grep firefox 명령을 이용해서 찾아보니 램디스크의 휴지통이 원인이었습니다. 파일을 삭제할 경우 램디스크의 .Trash-1000폴더로 숨겨진 형태로 용량을 잡아먹어서 파이어폭스가 점점 느려졌습니다. 파일을 삭제시 홈폴더의 휴지통으로 가ë
<autowiz> 드라마  디데이 이거 재미있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이제서야 이사 정리를 다시 시작했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 드라마인데요?
<autowiz> 의학드라마 입니다. 이사하고 컴 네트웍 복구하면서 할거 없어서
<autowiz> 핸폰으로  jtbc 틀어놨는데
<autowiz> 우연히 첨 봤는데 재미 있네요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요.  와이프 보라고 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지진나고 정전나고
<autowiz> 그런 내용이네요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 이번 우분투 크롬브라우저 업데이트에 버그가 있군요
<commania> 크롬에서 파일첨부창을 띄우면 창 관리자가 죽으면서 강제로 로그인창으로 튕깁니다
<commania> 아 제쪽 버그였나봅니다. 해결되었어요.
<autowiz_> 파일 첨부는 어떤 사이트에 서 말슴이신지요... 뭐 벌써 해결 되신거 같습니다만.
<autowiz_> http://m.blog.naver.com/joojaeduk/220504777088
<autowiz_> 성공명언 - 29초만에 내린 결단
<autowiz_> http://m.blog.naver.com/joojaeduk/220504777920
<autowiz_> 성공명언 - 진정한 리더의 품격 " 웨이터 법칙 "
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/dingoime?fref=photo#
<autowiz_> 재미있네요 .. 식당도 그렇고 O형 참 저랑 비슷하네요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 어디 계세요~ ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉
<DarkCircle> 면발의 맛에 눈이 돌아가신거 아닌카훀
<PotatoGim> 오 10분 안 걸리고 요청에 대한 응답을 수신했습니다!
<autowiz_> 이럴때는 텔레파시가 통한다고 해야하나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 출근하다가 다른 부서 과장님을 만나서 카페에서 놀다가 이제 사무실에 왔습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 배가 고프네요. 점심을 뭔가 먹아야 하는데 제가 정말 평소에 이런적이 없는데
<autowiz_> 혼자 먹기가 싫으네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음... 가을을 타시는군요...
<PotatoGim> 솔로도 아닌 분께서...
<autowiz_> 자주 못봐서 그런가 봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<autowiz_> 보고있어서 보고싶은  .... 으흐흣
<autowiz_> 보고있어서 -> 보고있어도
<PotatoGim> ....
<DarkCircle> 오늘같은날 출근을 하시다니 -ㅅ-
<PotatoGim> 인수인계를 10월까지 무조건 마쳐야 합니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 가능은 하시겠어요? 얼마나 진척되셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 헬조선의 중소기업은 원래 이렇게 하는겁니다! ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 2주는 문서 작업하고
<PotatoGim> 2주는 대면 인계하려고 하는데
<PotatoGim> 아직 클래스 다이어그램이 업뎃이 안되서...
<autowiz_> 저도 뭐 사이트 4개정도 인수인계하는데 한달정도 걸린거 같네요
<PotatoGim> 작성했던 라이브러리랑 API 문서도 갱신해야 하고...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 따로 안만들고 그냥 쓰던 문서만 간략히 설명해주면서 파일 보내주고 말았습니다만.
<PotatoGim> 분량이 너무 많습니다..
<autowiz_> (사실 저는 하나하나 설명해줄려고 했는데 회사 사정이 여의치 않아서 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz_> 근데 별로 배울려는 마음이 없더라구요 당사자가 ㅠㅠ    뭐 그래서 저도 대충
<PotatoGim> 음... 저는 상황이 하나하나 코멘트를 던져야 하는 상황이라...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 인수 대상도 선임연구원이셔서...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 결국 인수인계 기간 끝나고 아직까지 4개월째 이것저것 요청 받고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 그게 겁나서 이번에 할 때 빡시게 해놓고 손 털려구요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 점점 덜해져서 이제좀 괜찮을것도 같은데 또 모르지요 좀더 있어봐야 할듯 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 나중에 저도 기억 안나는거 요청 들어올까봐...ㄷㄷ;;
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 이렇게 대답합니다. 이제 잘 기억 안나는데요 ...   (사실 슬슬 기억이 안나기 시작합니다.)
<PotatoGim> 막내라 기억 못하면 안됩니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 인수인계를 윗분께?  ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 예...
<autowiz_> 너무 힘드시겠네요.. ㅠㅠ    힘내세요~
<PotatoGim> 저는 연구소장님이랑 다른 일을 하기로 해서...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 퇴사에 실패해버려서...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 다시 면접 보셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 전문연구요원 이시라고 하셨었나요?
<PotatoGim> 아... 이제 귀찮네요..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 예~
<autowiz_> 얼마나 남으셨어요 ? 얼른 끝나셔야 할텐데 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 아~ 아직 시작도 안했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 올해 12월말까지 연기 상태라서
<autowiz_> 흐음... 연기도 가능하군요
<PotatoGim> 남은 3개월동안 회사에서 내가 뭔갈 할 수 있을지 없을지 확인해보고
<PotatoGim> 없다 싶으면 이직하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 예, 대학원이 2년 반이어서
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 피터님
<ipeter> 학교는 아주
<PotatoGim> 올해 말까지 연기됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 학부모들로 인산인해입니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 수시면접이 있어서요.
<ipeter> 죽는줄 알았네요.
<autowiz_> 고생 많으십니다.
<PotatoGim> 아~ 요새 수시 기간이군요.
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 다음주부터는 학교 중간고사인데요.
<ipeter> 와.
<jason____> ㅎㅎㅎ 고맙습니다. 주기판 갈라짐. 교환했어요.
<ipeter> 혹시 시너지 아시나요?
<autowiz_> 저는 밥 먹고 오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우분투랑 윈도우랑 쓰는데
<PotatoGim> 다녀오세요~!!
<ipeter> 마우스 키보드 하나로 쓰니까 정말 편하네요.
<ipeter> 다녀오세요 오즈님~!
<PotatoGim> 시너지...?
<ipeter> 네네
<PotatoGim> 저는 처음 들어보네요 ㅎ
<ipeter> synergy
<autowiz_> pc 간 키보드 마우스 공유랄까 , 가끔 버그도 있으니 조심하시구요.
<jason____> 시너지 참 좋은 무른모인데...
<ipeter> 저 쿠폰생겨서 얻었는데
<ipeter> 2-3만원은 하는거 같은데
<PotatoGim> 음.. 혹시 원도우즈용인가요?
<ipeter> 정말 지불할만한 가치가 있네요.
<ipeter> 아니요
<jason____> 범용 아니...
<ipeter> 다 되요.
<autowiz_> 공개용버젼 이 있구요
<ipeter> 맥, 리눅수
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<jason____> 멀티 플랫폼 용이요
<ipeter> 윈도우
<ipeter> 전 지금 책상에서 윈도우랑 우분투 사용하는데
<jason____> 다중 운영체제를 지원하죠
<ipeter> 두개 피씨에 마우스 윈도우 하나로 써요
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz_> 저도 한동안 쓰다가 지금은 또 따로 있는게 더 편해서
<ipeter> 버그가 있는데 컷앤 페이스트가 안되요.
<PotatoGim> http://synergy-project.org/?hl=ko
<PotatoGim> 이 녀석인가보군요.
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<autowiz_> 둘다 화면이 크다보니 마우스 포인터 찾아서 주우욱 움직이는거보다.
<autowiz_> 손이 옆 키보드로 가는게 더 편한 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> KVM을 소프트웨어로 구현한...
<ipeter> 완전 신세계네요.
<ipeter> 다운받은지는 1년 가까이 된거 같은데
<ipeter> 실 사용은 어제가 처음이라서요.
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/synergy/synergy
<ipeter> 안타까운것은 클립보드 기능에 버그가 있어요.
<PotatoGim> 음..
<ipeter> 카피앤 페이스트만 잡히면 거의 완벽할 듯 해요.
<ipeter> +_+ 너무 행복해욤
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 환경이 어떻게 되시나요??
<PotatoGim> 아
<ipeter> 책상에 모니터 세개놓고 + 놋북 놔서 책상이 좁았거든요..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 윈도우에 우분투
<PotatoGim> 음..
<ipeter> 윈7+ 우분투 14.04입니다.
<jason____> +맥'도 가능
<PotatoGim> 복붙이 안되는게 브라우저에서만 안되시나요??
<jason____> 되는데요?! (언제부터 안되죠?)
<ipeter> 안되요..ㅠ
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/synergy/synergy/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+ubuntu+copy
<ipeter> 1.4.14 다운받으라네요.
<PotatoGim> 관련된 이슈들이 더러 있나보네요
<ipeter> 네.
<jason____> 예에~
<PotatoGim> 이제 KVM이 필요 없겠네요 정말...
<PotatoGim> 개인 한정...
<jason____> ㅎㅎㅎ 오래된 얘긴데...
<PotatoGim> 저는 그것도
<PotatoGim> 모르고
<PotatoGim> 2대 짜리 KVM을 딸깍딸깍...ㅜ
<jason____> 제가 3대까지는 잘 썼어요.
<jason____> 4대 이상은 안썼지만, 잘 되ㄹ 것으로 믿어요
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard#/updates
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 드디어 코앞이네요..ㅜ 얼른 와라~
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 구매하시는거예요?
<ipeter> 혹시 맥에 기계식 키보드 사용하시는분 있나요?
<ipeter> 집에서는 맥을 사용하려니
<ipeter> 그러면 기계식 키보드가 하나 놀게 되네요.
<ipeter> 오늘 스스디 256 옵니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 질러는 놨는데 펀딩이라 아직 기다려야 합니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 850을 지르신건가요?!
<PotatoGim> 저는 64G 밖에 못 써본 쩌리라...
<ipeter> 싼디스크 엑스110인가 그거 구매했어요.
<PotatoGim> 오... 저도 고용량 스스디를 써보고 싶네요...
<PotatoGim> 일 때문에 말고...
<ipeter> 포테이토님은 대학원생이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 아.. 대학원생 겸 직장인이었다가...
<PotatoGim> 이젠 직장인입니다.
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 그렇게 힘든...ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 풀타임 대학원생들에 비하면 거져 먹었죠...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 단지 왔다갔다하는 거리가 멀어서...
<PotatoGim> 그게 너무 힘들었습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 평촌에서 공릉까지 왔다갔다하길 2년 반을 했더니
<autowiz_> 분식점 문 안 열었네요. 이런 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 공릉이면 혹시 서울과학기술대학교 인가요?
<PotatoGim> 아, 네 맞습니다.
<PotatoGim> 등록금이 저렴저렴...
<autowiz_> 제 아는 동생도 이번에 졸업이었던거 같네요
<autowiz_> 저희 회사 거기 통합유지보수 하고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 종종 갔었는데
<PotatoGim> 오.. 동생분은 풀타임?
<autowiz_> 아니요 계도 직장 다니면서 대학원
<PotatoGim> 어? 그러면 저랑 아실 수도 있겠는데요??
<PotatoGim> 워낙 머릿수가 적어서 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 계는 보안쪽 이라는거 같은데 과는 모르겠어요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 그렇군요. 컴퓨터공학이셨으면 백이면 백 아는 분일 것 같은데..
<PotatoGim> 마크애니에 계시던 분도 계셨던 것 같고..
<autowiz_> 아 정말
<autowiz_> vortex poker3 사고 싶네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 집에서 포커1 쓰고 있는데 괜찮습니다!
<PotatoGim> 꽂혔을 때 지르시는 겁니다!
<autowiz_> 이번달은 이미 지출이 많아서 ㅠㅠ 아흑
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저도 급격하게 지출이 늘어서...
<PotatoGim> 큰 일이네요...
<PotatoGim> 이빨 한방에 그냥...
<PotatoGim> 충치 치료만 하는데 140만원 가까이 깨질 줄은 상상도 못했네요..
<PotatoGim> 제가 현실 감각이 딸리는건지...ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 이를 몇개 치료하셨길래 140만원 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 음... 사실 개수는 좀 되더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 설마 와장창 썩은건 아니겠죠 (...)
<PotatoGim> 어릴 때 치료했던 것들 중에 깨진게 있어서
<PotatoGim> 그런 것들까지 포함되었습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 당장 치료가 필요한 것들은 한 2~3개 정도고
<PotatoGim> 긴가민가한 것들도 있는데...
<PotatoGim> 후환이 두려워서 그냥 몰빵하기로 했습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 한 6개는 될 것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 전 8개 "초기 충치" 상태에서 치료까지 80만원 들어갔는데...
<PotatoGim> 하루 세번 양치에 술 마시고도 양치하고 자는데... 우째 이래 되었는지...
<DarkCircle> 신경치료까지 들어갔나보네요 ㄱ-;
<PotatoGim> 천만 다행히도...
<PotatoGim> 신경 치료가 없습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 다만 2개인가 3개를 본떠야 한다고 하더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 본을 떠야 하면 임플란트인카효 ㄱ-a ;;
<PotatoGim> 임플란트는 잇몸에다가 구조물을 박는 것 같고..
<PotatoGim> 충치 부분만 파내고
<autowiz_> 흔히 덮어씌운다고 하죠
<PotatoGim> 거기에 모양 맞춘 녀석을 집어넣는 것 같습니다 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 무슨 말씀인지 알겠다... 무슨 껍다구 같은건가보네요 - -)>
<DarkCircle> "골무" 같은거요.
<PotatoGim> 간단한 충치: 긁어내고 땜질, 중기: 파내면 땜질만으로 안되니까 재료로 메꾸기, 심각: 구조물 박아서 씌우는거?
<PotatoGim> 크라운이라던가 뭐라던가...
<ipeter> 다녀왔습니다-
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<okw21kr> 우분투가 부팅이 되면 로그인 화면에서 가끔 검은 화면으로 된 적이 있는데 nomodeset 설정해서 그래픽드라이버를 따로 설치 해야하나요?
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.com/2015/10/b-quora_17.html
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 배고프네요...
<HolyKnight> http://projectresearch.co.kr/2015/10/16/agile%ed%8a%b9%ec%a7%91-agile-%ec%a7%80%ec%8b%9d%ec%b2%b4%ea%b3%84-%eb%aa%a9%ec%a0%81%ec%97%90-%ec%a0%81%ed%95%a9%ed%95%9c-%eb%b0%a9%eb%b2%95%eb%a1%a0-%eb%b0%8f-%ed%94%84%eb%a0%88%ec%9e%84/
<PotatoGim> 어우...
<PotatoGim> 스크럼이랑 XP 말고는...
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 개발 방법론을 기대하기 힘들죠. 최소한 큰 틀 수준은 주도적으로 관리할 수 있어야 하는데 갑질이 심해서 ...
<okw21kr> 질문이 있는데요 우분투가 부팅이 되면 로그인 화면에서 가끔 검은 화면으로 된 적이 있는데 nomodeset 설정해서 그래픽드라이버를 따로 설치 해야하나요?
<autowiz_> 으음 비슷한 케이스를 직접 격어보지 않고서는 답을 드리기가 힘든 문제인거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 가끔 발생 하신다는 말씀이신거죠?
<okw21kr> 네 가끔 로그인화면이 검은화면으로 되서 강제로 부팅을 몇번하거든요
<autowiz_> 우선 로그를 확인해보시는걸 추천드립니다. 필요한경우 로그를 저장해두시고
<autowiz_> 게시판에 로그랑 같이 증상을 적어보시는것도
<autowiz_> 일단 그런일이 발생하는경우
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt + F2 를 누르셔서 CLI 콘솔로 가신다음
<okw21kr> 네~
<autowiz_> 로그인 하시고 , sudo service  lightdm restart
<autowiz_> 를 해보십시요. 정상으로 돌아오는 경우가 있을 수 있습니다. 그래픽 드라이버나 하드웨어 문제일 가능성도 있구요.
<autowiz_> 로그파일은...
<okw21kr> 네~
<autowiz_> /var/log/syslog , /var/log/dmesg , /var/log/Xorg*
<PotatoGim> 와... 드디어 주요 컴포넌트들 다이어그램은 다 그렸네요...
<autowiz_> 이외에도 의심가는게 있으시면 다 복사하신다음 , 질문을 주시면 로그파일 보고 다시 파악을 해보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 어우 귀찮아...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 다이어그램 에 도형? 이 몇개나 있어요? ㅎㅎ
<okw21kr> 네 감사합니당~
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> 쉰한개입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 물론... 인수인계 대상에서 처음부터 제외된 녀석들까지 포함하면
<PotatoGim> 얼추...
<PotatoGim> 백여개는 안될까 싶네요..
<PotatoGim> 인수인계 대상에서만 제외되었지 결국엔 따로 일정 빼서 작성해야 되는 부분들이라...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 정작 생각보다는 갯수가 좀 적네요...
<PotatoGim> 통짜로 넣은 코드가 많아서 그런가...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 전체코드 분량이나 복잡도하고는 조금 달라질 수 도 있으니까요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 분량은 2만~3만줄 정도인데...
<PotatoGim> 아직도 설계가 미숙한가봅니다..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 그래도 부럽기만합니다.저는 5000줄이상 못가본듯... 근데
<dispair> 좀 도와주세요.
<autowiz_> 생애 가장 길게 짯던 문서를 리뷰하면서 공부좀 할려는데 디렉토리 째로 보이지가않네요 ㅠㅠ 어디갔을까나...
<dispair> 우분투 설치 후 윈도우8 부팅이 안됩니다.
<autowiz_> 설치시 하드디스크 전체를 지우고 설치 , 수동으로 파티셔닝 , 빈공간에 설치 , 빈공간을 만들어서 거기다 우분투 설치
<dispair> paste.ubuntu.com/12816328
<autowiz_> 아마도 이런식의 옵션이 있었을텐데요
<dispair> 이게 좌표인데요. 그냥 한 번 깔아만 본다는 게..
<dispair> 어제부터 밤부터 지금까지 하루 종일 헤메고 있다는..
<dispair> ssd에 윈도우8 vhd로 설치되어 있는 상황에서 hdd에 우분투 설치했습니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 vhd 에 대한 공부를 좀 하고 다시오겠습니다.
<dispair> 아, 감사합니다. 전 초보라는 것도 어패가 있는.. 그냥 vim이 꼭 필요한 상황이라서 설치만 하려다...이런 일이... 감이 전혀 안 잡혀요.
<PotatoGim> 부팅이 안된다는게 그냥 바로 우분투로 넘어간다는 말씀이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 아니면 부트로더에서 오류 발생?
<PotatoGim> 우선 윈도우가 당장 필요하시면 MBR이랑 BCD를 덮어쓰시는 것도....
<dispair> ssd로 부팅을 하면 우분트 부팅화면이 뜨는데요. 거기서 윈도우를 누르면 그냥 검은 화면에 멈춰 있고요.
<dispair> hdd로 부팅을 하면 g... error 라는 게 뜨고요.
<PotatoGim> 가능하시다면 DATA, MEDIA가 있는 2번 디스크 뺀 뒤에 1번 디스크에 MBR만 다시 써보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> VHD 파티션 만들어놓으신 1번...
<dispair> mrb가 뭔지. 조금만 더 자세하게 말씀해 주실 수 있으세요? 저 vhd 파일로 윈도우 부팅하게 만든 것도 친구가 해 준 거라..
<PotatoGim>  BCD 엔트리도 새로 추가하셔야 할 겆니다.
<PotatoGim> 아...
<autowiz_> 이게 영 잘못되면 우분투 부팅이 안 될 수 있어서
<PotatoGim> 혹시 윈도우 8 설치 미디어는 있으신가요?
<autowiz_> 다른 컴퓨터 한대 더 있으신가요?
<dispair> 네. 있습니다.
<dispair> 노트북 하나 더 있어요.
<autowiz_> vhd 방식으로 일단 새로 설치하고 있습니다.
<dispair> 정말 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> vhd 방식으로 윈도우즈 7이 설치되 있으시고
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈가 일반방식으로 설치된건 없으신건가요?
<dispair> 윈도우8.1
<dispair> 이 설치되었고요. 일반 방식은 없습니다.
<dispair> 아. PE 부팅도 친구가 멀티부팅으로 구성해놨더라고요.
<dispair> vhd부팅하니 C가 window로 잡히고 D(sdd)에는 vhd하고 프로그램만 깔았고요. hdd(500기가 두개 media/data)로 나눠서 데이터만 저장하고 쓰고 있었고요.
<autowiz_> 리눅스는 하드디스크에 설치하셨겠구요.
<dispair> 어제 우분트 깐다고 data 파티션에서 15기가 free로 만들어서 여기다 우분트 설치했는데요. 설치할 때 boot loader인가 어디로 할까 할 때 그냥
<dispair> 그대로 뒸습니다. 제일 윗 걸로.
<autowiz_> 우분투 부팅은 잘 되시는건가요?
<dispair> 네. 우분트 부팅은 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 윈8.1 설치 71%
<dispair> 현재 외국이라 부를 수 있는 사람도 없고 이틀 내내 혼자 끙끙대고만 있었는데 무지 무지 감사해요.
<autowiz_> 어느쪽에 계신가요? 계시는곳은 지금 몇시쯤이세요? ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 호주고요. 지금 밤 10시입니다. 제 노트북을 이렇게 세팅한 친구는 지금 워싱턴이고요.
<autowiz_> grub 초기화면에서 보시면
<dispair> 잠깐만요. 재부팅하겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 맨아래쪽에 windows 라거나 OLD OS 라거나 한줄만 나오나요? 아니면 윈도우즈 parent 랑 child 랑 다 나오나요?
<dispair> windows 8 한 줄만 나옵니다.
<PotatoGim> 귀가~!
<PotatoGim> VHD 부팅을 하시면
<autowiz_> 포테토님 수고많으셨습니다.~~
<PotatoGim> 부트로더 잡혀있는 디스크만 나올겁니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 별 말씀을.. 이제 시작이죠.
<PotatoGim> 검은 화면만 나오는 것을 봐선
<PotatoGim> 부트로더를 제대로 찾지 못하는 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim> 저도 예전에 우분투 + VHD를 사용할 때 그거 때문에 애좀 먹었던 기억이 있는데
<dispair> 아. 제가 감히 넘볼 수 없는 걸 시도했네요. ㅎㅎ.
<PotatoGim> 윈도우 부트로더를 우분투 설치된 디스크랑 다른 쪽에 다시 설정하시고
<PotatoGim> 우분투 부트로더만 재설치하시면 정상적으로 올라올겁니다.
<dispair> 선무당이 사람 잡는다고 잘 모르니깐 무작정 설치한 거 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 그러면서 배우는거죠 :)
<dispair> 부트로더라면 어떻게 여는 건지?
<PotatoGim> 우선 Windows 설치 미디어가 있으시면
<PotatoGim> 그걸로 설치나 복구 모드로 부팅한 후에
<PotatoGim> Shift + F11인가? F2인가 누르시면
<PotatoGim> 커맨드 프롬프트가 떨어질 겁니다.
<PotatoGim> 거기에서 bootrec /fixmbr인가?
<PotatoGim> 를 하시면 MBR이 살아나고
<PotatoGim> 다시 bootrec /fixboot하시면 부트로더가 설치될 겁니다.
<PotatoGim> BCD를 백업해놓으신게 있다면 다행인데
<dispair> 없으면 어떻게 해야하죠?
<PotatoGim> 없다면 엔트리 추가하셔서 VHD 부팅 설정을 해주셔야 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 블로그 등에 설정 방법들이 잘 나와있으니 따라하시면 금방 익히실겁니다.
<dispair> 커맨드 프롬프트 상태에서 하는 거죠?
<PotatoGim> 네 맞습니다.
<dispair> 그럼 일단 USB에라도 window 설치 미디어 만들어야 겠네요. ISO 받아야 하고. 헉.
<PotatoGim> 어차피 7부터는 모두 BCD를 쓰니까 7도 가능할 것 같네요.
<PotatoGim> 7 이상의 PE 미디어가 있으시면 그걸 쓰실 수도 있구요.
<PotatoGim> BCD 엔트리를 추가하는 방법은
<PotatoGim> http://cappleblog.co.kr/94
<PotatoGim> 이 포스트를 참고하시면 되겠네요.
<dispair> 1. fixmbr 2. fixboot 3. BCD  추가.
<PotatoGim> 거기까지 완료하시면 이제 Windows로 다시 부팅하실 수 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 겸사겸사 VHD 설정하는 법도 배우시는거고..ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 여기서 종료하고 bios에서 ssd로 부팅하면 다시 grub가 뜨면서 window 부팅이 된다는 거죠?
<autowiz_> 데이터는 괜찮으신가요? 핸도폰 로밍이신지? 유선 인터넷 이신지?
<PotatoGim> grub은 날아갑니다.
<dispair> 아. 그러면.. 음.. 우분투는 어떻게 들어가죠?
<PotatoGim> 거기까지 되고나면
<autowiz_> bios 에서 물리 디스크를 선택하면서 부팅하는 방법도 있긴 합니다.
<PotatoGim> 우분투 미디어로 부팅하셔서 grub을 복구하셔야 합니다.
<PotatoGim> 좀 쉽게 가고 싶으시면 autowiz님 말씀처럼 하시는게 쉽습니다.
<autowiz_> dd 로 부팅 이미지 복사하고 하는게 있는데 좀 복잡합니다. 특히 물리 디스크가 다를때는 변수도 있구요
<dispair> grub 복구?
<dispair> 알파벳도 모르면서 영작하는 기분 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예, 우분투 설치하시면서 기존에 Windows 부트 영역을 덮어썼을 겁니다.
<autowiz_> 우분투설치는 usb 로 하셨나요?
<PotatoGim> Windows는 Windows 대로 부트로더가 있고.
<dispair> 네.
<PotatoGim> 리눅스는 리눅스 대로 grub이라는 부트로더가 있습니다.
<dispair> 아.네.
<dispair> 그럼 grub 복구하면 다시 잡아 놓은 윈도우 부트로더를 다시 덮어쓰겠네요.
<PotatoGim> 이제 그 과정에서 선택을 잘해야 하는데
<PotatoGim> 제 기억대로라면 Windows 부트로더가 있는 디스크가 아니라
<PotatoGim> 다른 디스크를 택했던 걸로 기억합니다.
<autowiz_> ssd 말고 하드디스크에다가 grub 부트로더를 설치하시면 됩니다.
<dispair> 그걸 못했서 이 사단이 난 거네요.. 애고.
<PotatoGim> grub을 설치할 때 절대로 MBR에 설치하시면 안되죠 그래서 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> mbr이 윈도우 부트로더를 말하는 거였군요. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 자세히 말하면 좀 복잡한데
<PotatoGim> 물리적인 디스크 단위로 아주 기본적인 공간 정보를 기록하는 공간입니다.
<PotatoGim> Windows는 독재자라 얄짤없이 MBR에 부트로더를 깔아버리는데
<PotatoGim> 우분투는 파티션을 택해서 설치하거든요.
<dispair> 음.
<PotatoGim> 정확히는 "할 수 있는"?
<PotatoGim> 만일 우분투를 설치하실 때 파티셔닝을 하셨으면 /boot에 grub을 설치하시면 되는데
<PotatoGim> 아까 리포팅을 보니
<PotatoGim> 한 파티션에 몰빵하신 것으로 보여서
<PotatoGim> 해당 파티션에 지정해서 grub을 올리시면 될 겁니다.
<dispair> grub 공간 복구 힘들 거 같으면 싹 밀어 버리고 우분투 재설치 할 때 그렇게 하면 되겠네요.
<dispair> 공간*
<autowiz_> 그럼데 포테토님
<PotatoGim> 네
<autowiz_> logical partition 에 커널 파일 들어가 있어도 부팅 되나요?
<autowiz_> . /boot 디렉토리가 /dev/sdb6 에 있을거 같은데 ... 뭐 암튼 부팅은 되신다니까
<PotatoGim> 음.. 그러고보니 애매하네요..
<PotatoGim> 플래그만 걸려있으면 될 것 같기는 한데...
<autowiz_> (이건 제가 나중에 다시 테스트 해보겠습니다.)
<PotatoGim> 예전에 포렌식 공부하면서 했던 내용들인데 기억이 하나도 안나네요..ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 잠시 책좀..
<autowiz_> 포렌식도 하셨었어 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 왔어요 왔어요.
<autowiz_> 피터님 하이요
<ipeter> ssd 256이 왔어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ 그래봤자 논문 쓴다고 깔짝거린게 답니다..
<PotatoGim> 오오
<ipeter> 클론질라로 백업좀 할께요...
<PotatoGim> 벤치마크!
<PotatoGim> 벤치마크!
<autowiz_> 일단 dispair 님 우분투 설치 USB 외에 윈도우즈 설치용으로 사용할 USB 가 있을까요?
<dispair> 아.. 두분 한국말 하시는 데 한국말이 아닌 거 같은. ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 네. 1기가 usb하나 더 있습니다.
<ipeter> x110 그닥인거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 1기가면 윈도우즈 설치용으로 만들기에 용량이 부족할거 같은데요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> win7 pe 버젼 iso 사이즈가 얼마인지 좀 찾아보고오겠습니다.
<dispair> 흠. 그럼 우분트 usb를 지워야 하겠네요.
<PotatoGim> PE 중에 용량 작은 녀석들이 있을겁니다~
<PotatoGim> https://torrentkim1.net/bbs/bbc.php?bo_table=torrent_util&wr_id=13115
<PotatoGim> 두번째 링크에 있는 PE를 받으시면 될 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 이거 불법 공유인가;
<PotatoGim> 큰일났네;
<autowiz_> 뭐 직접 올리신건 아니니까요
<autowiz_> bbbb
<PotatoGim> 큭..ㅜ 국정원에서 나오는건 아닌지..
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 마티즈와 함께 발견되면...
<autowiz_> 뭐이런자잘한거 가지고 오기까지 하겠어요
<PotatoGim> 아, 그래도 정부 욕은 안했으니...
<autowiz_> 방금 발언이 더 위험한거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ 워워
<PotatoGim> 오면서 서브웨이 샐러드랑 닭강정을 가지고 귀가했는데
<PotatoGim> 먹다보니 기분이 업되네요...
<autowiz_> 서브웨이 .... 안간? 못간지 꽤 오래됐네요 몇년은 된듯.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 독신들의 건강지킴이...
<PotatoGim> 적당한 양의 고기와 채소들...
<autowiz_> 담에 포테토님이 사주실꺼죠? ㅎㅎ 제 건강도 위해서
<PotatoGim> 정확히는.. 독신이 아니라 독거...
<PotatoGim> 이 정도 쯤이야 열번인들 대접해드리지 못할까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 독신은 혼자 신이 라는 뜻이 되기도 할려나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...
<autowiz_> 아이고야 실컷 가다가 윈10 업그레이드 누를뻔했네요 ... 아찔
<PotatoGim> 윈10도 한번 써보기는 해야 되는데...
<autowiz_> win8.1 설치하고 부팅은 다 했습니다.
<dispair> 아. 정말요? 전 아까 포테님이 주신 PE 다운 받고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 이제 리눅스로 부팅해서 분석을 좀
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 벌써 설치를...
<autowiz_> 일단 진행하고계세요 . 저는 실패할지도 모르니
<autowiz_> vhd 로 설치했는데 vhd 파티션은 수동으로 active 태크 걸어줘야하는군요 ㅋㅋ
<dispair> 성공해라.성공해라. 성공해라. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 활성 파티션...
<PotatoGim> 글고보니 요새 PC방 사장님들이 iSCSI + PXE + VHD를 많이들 사용하신다는 카더라를 들었는데...
<dispair> 저 보통 우분트는 몇 기가로 설치하는 거죠?
<PotatoGim> 구성하기 나름입니다.
<autowiz_> 딱 설치되자마자는 2기가 정도 차지하는정도인데
<PotatoGim> 메인으로 쓰실 계획이 아니라면 OS 공간만 15~20G 정도로 넉넉히 잡으시고
<autowiz_> 보통 20기가 까지는 훌쩍 커지구요
<PotatoGim> ntfs-3g로 NTFS 파티션을 데이터 공간으로 쓰시는게 그나마...
<dispair> 전 리눅스 이름만 들어보다가 vim을 급히 한 며칠 정도만 써야 할 일이 생겨서.. 흠..
<autowiz_> 어떻게 보면 단순히 이론적으로만 생각해보면 그냥 grub 에서 윈도우즈 부팅이 되어야 하는거 같기도 한데 안되네요
<PotatoGim> 오래 써보실 생각이 아니시면 Windows에서도 vim 설치해서 쓰시면 됩니다.
<dispair> 아. 정말요?
<PotatoGim> 네...
<dispair> 나. 바도같애.
<dispair> 바보.
<dispair> 아아.
<PotatoGim> 혹시 학생이신가요?
<dispair> vhd만 아니면 grub에서도 윈도우랑 멀티부팅 되는 거 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 그렇죠.
<dispair> 네. 지금 공부 중입니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/homcle/220505697835
<PotatoGim> 음.. 커리큘럼에 리눅스를 만질 일이 있다면 리눅스를 설치해두시는 것도
<PotatoGim> 나쁘지는 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 운영체제 수업이 있다면 pintos를 만진다던가...
<PotatoGim> 필연적으로 마주하는 경우가 있을 것 같네요.
<ujuc> 아.. PotatoGim 님.. 혹시 Transfix 쪽 아치 번역에 ko_KR 쪽 레포를 따로 생성하신건가요???
<ujuc> 그냥 확인하러들어갔다가 두개로 나눠있는거보고 .ㅡ.ㅡ; 뭐지하고 있었네요.;;;
<PotatoGim> 아, 메인테이너가 지워주겠다고 이야기를 했었는데..
<PotatoGim> 아직 안 지웠나보네요...ㅜ
<ujuc> 아... 그런건가요..;;;
<PotatoGim> 예, 쪽지를 보냈더라구요. 둘 다 필요하냐고
<ujuc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 역시 다들 그래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그래서 ko만 있으면 되니까 지워달라고 그랬는데...
<ujuc> ..;; 그렇군요 :)
<PotatoGim> 한번 다시 확인해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아뇨.. :) 급한건이니까요 :)
<autowiz_> 잘해주면 기어오른다는 말도 틀릴 수 도 있다는 저 좋은 말은 참 아릅답습니다만.
<autowiz_> 실제로 잘해주면 기어오르는경우도 있습니다.
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 리눅스 설치중
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 아무 문제 없이 잘되면 어떻하지요 ㅠㅠ    dispair_ 님 우분투 버젼은 어떤걸로 설치하셨나요?
<PotatoGim> ujuc: 예, 확인해보니 Allan이 보낸 메시지에 피드백은 줬습니다 ㅎㅎ 아마 바쁜가봅니다.
<ujuc> :) :+1:
<PotatoGim> yaourt도 좀 고쳐야할 부분들이 보이던데...
<ujuc> yaourt도 번역이 있던가요???
<PotatoGim> 네, 있습니다.
<ujuc> 정신 놓고 OpenStack만 한지.. 꽤되다보니.ㅠ.ㅠ.
<PotatoGim> 완료된 것 같기는 한데...
<PotatoGim> 그런데 궁금한게
<PotatoGim> 수정하고 바로 반영 안되는 것들은 투표가 끝나야지만 반영되는 건가요??
<ujuc> 넵?
<ujuc> 리뷰가 안되면 반영이 안되지 않ㅇ...... 모르겠는데요.ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ujuc> 그런거에 대해서 묻고 따지지 않아서..ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<PotatoGim> 음... 안 바뀌고 제안만 되는 것들이 있더라구요..ㅜ
<ujuc> yaourt 쪽은 한번 확인해봐야겠네요.ㅡ.ㅡ;; 그쪽은 번역팀에 들어가있지 않아서리.;;
<PotatoGim> 옙, 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> Yaourt가 개발이 꾸준히 되고는 있는건가요..;; 업뎃이 안되고 있던데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 ㅠㅠ 스피커 유도음 너무 거슬리네요 ㅠㅠ
<ujuc> 오... 2014년부터 업뎃되고있어..오~~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 깃헙을 보니 드문드문 이슈 클로징은 하고 있네요.
<PotatoGim> 스피커 유도음이라 하심은...?
<PotatoGim> 막 지지직거리는 건가요??
<autowiz_> 핸드폰이 근처로 가면 심각하구요
<PotatoGim> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=programmer&no=13933&s_no=13933&page=1
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 이런 책이 있을 줄이야...
<autowiz_> 오늘은 그냥 가만히 있는데도 막 위이잉~ 거리네요
<autowiz_> 쉴딩처리된 스피커 어디 하나 없나요? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ..ㅜㅜ 음향은 문외한이다보니...
<PotatoGim> 헉
<PotatoGim> 나가시다니...!
<autowiz_> 다시 오실지도
<autowiz_> usb 부팅 테스트?
<autowiz_> 심각한 문제가 있습니다. 저는 vm이긴 하지만서두
<autowiz_> 잘 됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 거기다 스피커쪽더 더 심각한 문제가 한쪽이 안들리네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 재현해보고 싶은데 컴이 그지라서..ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 오늘 아주 여러가지가 절 괴롭힙니다. 포테토님의 힐링이 필요한 계절입니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 다른 문제가 있는건지 으음...
<PotatoGim> 힐링은 역시 맥주가...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그냥 grub 버젼에 따른 차이인건지 모르겠네요
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Lyuso_Think2> 오디오계통은 음음
<Lyuso_Think2> 아날로그는 복잡하죠.
<autowiz_> 제 힐링을 위해 스피커 하나만 보내주실분 ... 제가 이한몸 바쳐 중인님으로 모시겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오.. 가만보니 VMware 플레이어가 설치되어있네요.
<dispair> 아.
<Lyuso_Think2> 스피커... 소너스 파베르 이런거면 비싼데
<PotatoGim> 메모리 여유가... 윈도우 설치할 여유는 안되네요..
<PotatoGim> 어우..ㅜ 언제 돈 벌어서 노트북 사나..
<dispair> 아. 이제 되네요.
<PotatoGim> 오오 되시나요?
<dispair> 계속 재부팅.. 되더니 이상한 소리까지 나고.
<dispair> 아니요.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ.
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<Lyuso_Think2> 요즘 노트북들은 메모리가 64GB 까지 달리더라구요.
<autowiz_> 노트북부팅이 되셨다는 말씀이신거 같네요
<PotatoGim> 착각을...
<PotatoGim> 헐
<PotatoGim> 64G요?
<Lyuso_Think2> DDR3->DDR4 가면서 계속 2배씩 늘어나는듯
<dispair> 네. 지금 쓰고 있는 노트북이요.
<autowiz_> 그건 최상급 노트북일듯
<PotatoGim> 와...
<dispair> 이것도 자꾸 재부팅이 돼서. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 회사에서 쓰는 데탑도 16G인데..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Lyuso_Think2> DDR4L 16기가 모듈이 나오니
<Lyuso_Think2> 제 놋북도 16기가인데 ㅠ
<dispair> 근데 autowiz님 어떻게 되셨어요?
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 자연스럽게 부팅이 잘 됩니다. ㅠㅠ
<dispair> 어.
<autowiz_> 15.04 desktop 64비트 버젼입니다.
<dispair> 그러면..
<autowiz_> 다른 뭔가를 건드리신걸지도
<dispair> 설치할 때 부트를 제일 윗쪽 파티션으로 한 것이 문제였던 건가요?
<dispair> 포테토님이 말씀하신 것처럼 그냥 ..
<autowiz_> 음... 부트? mbr ?
<autowiz_> 아니요 저도 제현해볼려고 일부러
<autowiz_> 첫번째 디스크에 grub 지정해서 설치했거든요.
<dispair> 그럼 제가 아까 보내 준 리포트랑 같게 나오는 건가요?
<PotatoGim> 간만에 -Syu를 했더니 업그레이드할 패키지들이 무슨...
<PotatoGim> 저글링떼처럼...
<PotatoGim> 저도 8.1 받는 중~
<autowiz_> -Syu 는 어떤 프로그램 옵션인가요?
<PotatoGim> 아, 방금 위에서 말했던 yaourt라는 아치 리눅스용 패키지 관리자입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 사무실 컴에는 아치리눅스를 쓰는데 한동안 업데이트를 안했었거든요.
<PotatoGim> 문득 생각나서 해보니 업그레이드할 패키지들 용량만 1GB가 넘네요;
<autowiz_> 아치도 쓰시고 역쉬
<autowiz_> 포테토님께 많이 배워야겠습니다. *__*
<PotatoGim> 으... 변덕이 심해서 이거저거 써보니..
<PotatoGim> 다 부질 없더군요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 그냥 편한게 짱짱입니다...
<PotatoGim> 그래봤자 삽질이죠..ㅜ 개발도 아니고...
<autowiz_> 화장실좀 다녀오겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 포테토님 아직 계세요?
<dispair> autowiz님?
<PotatoGim> 네 살아있습니다.
<autowiz_> 네 저도 있습니다.
<dispair> 아까 포테토님이 말씀하신 PE 받았는데요. 이거 bcd 수정하는 툴 안 받고 하는 방법 없나요?
<dispair> 일단 몽땅 usb에 복사했는데
<dispair> bootice 라는 걸 받으라는데
<autowiz_> 제가 같은 파일로 부팅해보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 어라... 꽤나...
<PotatoGim> 복잡한 녀석인가보네요 ㅡㅡ;;;
<PotatoGim> 저도 받아서 보겠습니다..
<PotatoGim> PE, PE1, 저를 읽어주세요 있는 파일을 받으신거지요?
<autowiz_> 우선 윈도우즈 파티션들 전체 chkdsk 한번 부탁드립니다.
<PotatoGim> 얼라... 뭔가 다른 것을 받으신게 아닐까 싶은데..
<PotatoGim> 파일 3개 있는 파일인데...
<PotatoGim> PE ISO.torrent (642.6 M)
<autowiz_> 저는 다운이 시작을 안하네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> VMware 플레이어가 3D 안되는 그래픽 카드라는 알림을 띄우는 것을 보니 가슴이 먹먹하네요...
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 제가 NAS라도 있었으면 좋았을텐데...
<PotatoGim> NAS 만들면서 NAS도 없다니... 이 무슨...
<dispair> 네.
<PotatoGim> 그 이미지를 바로 USB에 부팅 가능하게 만드시면 될 것 같아요~
<dispair> 그대로 usb에 복사했는데요.
<dispair> bcd 편집해야 하지 않나요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 그 USB로 부팅하셔서
<autowiz_> 자꾸만 이러네요 토런트를 껏다키면 괜찮아지고
<PotatoGim> 설치나 복구 모드로...
<autowiz_> dispair 님 vhd 방식은 예전부터 그렇게 되어 있었던 거지요?
<autowiz_> 혹 친구분이 작업하실때는 로컬에서 직접 작업하신건가요?
<dispair> 네.
<autowiz_> 음... 일부 정정합니다. vhd 파티션 active(boot) tag 문제는 제가 잘못 판단했습니다.
<dispair> PE 부팅으로 vhd 만들고
<dispair> 거기다 window 8 설치 했다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz_> 아까 설치과정중에 vhd 파티션이 용량부족이 생기면서 문제가 있었었네요.
<dispair> 아. 그럼 어떻게 고쳐야 하죠?
<autowiz_> 최근에 작업한건 리눅스 설치밖에 없으신거죠?
<dispair> 네
<dispair> 근데 ssd에 설치한 게 아닌데
<autowiz_> 일단 제가 PE 로 부팅을 해보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다. 밤이 늦었는데 , 괜찮으신지?
<dispair> 그럼요. 일단 해결해야 해요 정말 급함
<autowiz_> 리눅스 부팅 USB 는 용량이 얼마나 되나요?
<dispair> 포테이토님 이거 PE BCD 편집하기요.
<dispair> 8기가입니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 다른 녀석을 받으신 것 같습니다.
<dispair> http://dgreen.tistory.com/75
<dispair> 이거 보고 고치면 돼나요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨아뇨아뇨.. 지금 그거 보시면 복잡할 겁니다.
<PotatoGim> https://torrentkim1.net/bbs/download.php?bo_table=torrent_util&wr_id=13115&no=1
<PotatoGim> 요 링크 바로 접근 되시나요?
<autowiz_> pe 로 부팅이 안되시는 상황인가요?
<dispair> 이거 아까 받은 거 아닌가요?
<autowiz_> 8기가라는건 리눅스 설치용 USB 전체 사이즈 입니다
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 첫번째에 있는 토렌트를 받으신 줄로 착각을..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 받으신 USER-PE.iso를 USB로 부팅 가능하게 만들어주셨으면 그걸로 부팅하시면 됩니다~
<dispair> 아. 전 8기가 usb에 우분투 creator로 부팅가능하게 만들었고요.
<autowiz_> 부팅하시면 bcdedit 명령이라던가 몇가지 방법이 있습니다만. 우선은 pe 부팅부터 진행해봐야겠네요
<dispair> 포테님. user-pe.iso 열어서
<dispair> 내용 다 그냥 usb에 복사만 하면 된다는 말씀이세요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨. 아까 있다고 하셨던 1G USB에
<dispair> 네. 그 usb에 복사?
<dispair> copy and paste
<PotatoGim> http://www.isotousb.com/
<PotatoGim> 이 놈을 이용해서 넣어주시고
<PotatoGim> 그 USB로 부팅되는지 확인하셔야 합니다.
<dispair> fat32
<dispair> bootable 앞에 있는 상자는 체크 안 하고.
<dispair> 그냥 burn 하면 돼죠?
<autowiz_> bootable 체크하셔야합니다.
<dispair> 볼륨 레이블 user-pe
<dispair> ntfs로 안해도 되는 거죠?
<autowiz_> 네
<dispair> PE로 부팅됐습니다.
<dispair> 다음은 뭘 해야 하죠?
<PotatoGim> shift + F11 눌러보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> shift + F2나?
<PotatoGim> 키가 헷갈려서..ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 팀뷰어 붙어버릴까요?
<dispair> 음. 설치 화면이 나오는 게 아니라
<dispair> 아애 윈도우 화면이 나와요.
<autowiz_> 유이 바탕화면에
<dispair> shift + f12 해봤는데 반응 무
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 뜨셨죠? 음... 일단 우분투를 살짝 포기한다고 치면
<PotatoGim> 아하. 그러면 Win + R 하시고...
<PotatoGim> cmd 하시면...
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 아.네.
<dispair> x:...
<dispair> 하고 나오네요.
<dispair> x:/users/default>
<dispair> 하고 나옵니다.
<PotatoGim> bootrec /fixmbr
<PotatoGim> 잠시
<PotatoGim> 우분투 설치한 디스크는
<PotatoGim> 빼셔야 되겠네요...
<dispair> 네.
<dispair> 어떻게 빼는지..
<dispair> 아. 아는 게 없어서 죄송해요.
<PotatoGim> 이번 기회에 알아가시면 되죠..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 데스크탑이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 아니면 노트북?
<dispair> 둘 다 노트북.
<autowiz_> 데탑인데 우분투 설치 usb는 지금 아마 바져있을거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 아 노트북이시구나
<dispair> 네. 둘 다요. 둘 다 울트라북.
<dispair> dvd롬 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 음..
<PotatoGim> 어차피 VHD로만 사용하시니...
<PotatoGim> bootrec /fixmbr 하시고
<PotatoGim> bootrec /fixboot 해보시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> 오류가 없으면 우선 한시름은 놓은건데...
<dispair> bootrec가 내부 명령어가 아니라고
<PotatoGim> 엥... 잠시만요..
<PotatoGim> bootsect nt:60 c: /mbr
<PotatoGim> 이것도 안되나요?
<dispair> 혹시 nt60 인가요?
<dispair> nt:60이 아니라?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨. nt:60입니다.
<PotatoGim> VHD 파티션의 드라이브 문자로 넣어주시면 됩니다~
<PotatoGim> C:가 아니라면~
<autowiz_> 포테토님 에피타이져에보니까 mbr rebuild 라는게 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 이걸로 우선 윈도우즈 부팅부터 고쳐보는건 어떨까요?
<autowiz_> 아 에피타이저 안에 partition guru 라는 gui 툴이 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 에피타이져는 어떤건가요? ㅎㅎ;
<dispair> 에피타이져가 뭐죠?
<autowiz_> pe 용 툴들 모아놓은 런처 같은건가 보네요 저도 처음 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 바탕화면 맨 왼쪽 줄
<autowiz_> 위에서 세번째 줄 에 있어야 하는데
<dispair> 네 클릭했습니다.
<PotatoGim> 오.. 이런게 있었군요;
<autowiz_> 파티션 구루라고
<autowiz_> 세번재줄 왼쪽에서 두번째 아이콘 실행해보세요
<autowiz_> 일단 지금 C 드라이브는 내용이 보이나요?
<dispair> gimagex
<dispair> 말씀하세요?
<dispair> 세번째줄 왼쪽 두번째면 이거고요.
<dispair> 컴퓨터 눌러보면 c(vhd)로 나옵니다.
<autowiz_> 안에 파일들은 보이세요?
<autowiz_> 빈공간이 모자르지는 않구요?
<dispair> 네.
<dispair> 파일 보입니다.
<autowiz_> 오른쪽 상단에 보시면
<autowiz_> 팀뷰어 아이콘 있을껍니다.
<dispair> 아 죄송합니다. 파티션 그루 클릭했습니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 붙어서 보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 다른 작업 중이신건가
<dispair> 아니요
<dispair> 기다리고 있었어요.
<autowiz_> 팀뷰어 키셨어요?
<dispair> 팀뷰어가?
<dispair> 에피타이져 안에 있는 아이콘 인가요?
<autowiz_> 네번째줄 오른쪽에서 세번째 아이콘 입니다.
<autowiz_> 넹
<dispair> 네.
<dispair> 원격제어
<dispair> 프레젠테이션
<autowiz_> id 랑 패스워드를 불러주십시요. 쿼리로 주셔도 되구요
<dispair> id 577 498 155
<dispair> pw 7622
<dispair> 와~~~
<dispair> 혹시 도움이 될 지 모르겠는데요.
<dispair> 제 기억에 vhd폴더(ssd)에 win.vhd가 있었고. 백업해 놓는다고 25기가 정도 되는 vhd 파일을 그대로 복사해서 media(hdd) 폴더에 넣어뒀던 거 같아요.
<autowiz_> 가능하면 c:\ 에껄로 살려야겠죠:
<autowiz_> ?
<dispair> 아. 네. 친구가 혹시 vhd에 문제 생기면 미디어에 백업해 놨으니 그걸 덮어 씌워라
<dispair> 그랬던 것 같던. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음.. 지금 상황은 VHD 자체보다는 부트로더에 문제가 생긴거라..
<dispair> 아. 네. 두 분 다시 한 번 감사드립니다^^
<PotatoGim> 아뇨~ 별 말씀을 ㅎㅎ 채널에 자주 방문해주시면 됩니다~
<PotatoGim> (소근소근.. 이렇게 약을 파는...)
<dispair> 출첵 할게요. 매일 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 홍보도 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 다단계도 아니고.. 홍보까지는 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<dispair> autowiz님이 하시는 거 열심히 보고 있는데 ...
<dispair> 제가 할 순 없을 듯 ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 시간의 투자에서 나오는 숙련도이지요..
<autowiz_> 잠시만요 이게 원래 이렇게 잘 안되는데
<autowiz_> 좀 돌아가느라 복잡해보입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 포기만 안하시면
<PotatoGim> 뭐든 되는 것 같습니다..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혹시 재부팅 해보고 안되면 다시 이상황으로 와서
<autowiz_> HD0 오른쪽 클릭하시고
<autowiz_> 마스터부트 레코드 재구축을 해볼려고 합니다.
<dispair> 네!!
<autowiz_> 일단 재부팅을 해보시지요
<dispair> 지금 재부팅하면 bios에서 usb로 갈 텐데
<dispair> ssd로 바꿀까요?
<autowiz_> usb 는 둘다 뽑아주시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz_> 컴 꺼진 다음에
<dispair> 부트 순서가 현재 hdd가 먼전데
<dispair> ssd로 바꿔야 하죠?
<autowiz_> 네 바꿔주셔야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> (부트순서는 안된다고 말씀하시고 나중에 바꾸신거겠지요? )
<dispair> grub 뜨고 우분투로 넘어갔습니다. 잠시만요. 다시.
<autowiz_> 뭐 저도 오늘 테스트하다가 많이 넘어갔습니다. 평소에도 종종 넘어가구요 ㅋㅋ
<dispair> 윈도우 클릭해보니 같은 증상
<dispair> 보라색 화면에서 안 넘어가네요.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 혹시 다시 PE로 부팅해보실 수 있을까요?
<dispair> 네에~
<autowiz_> 제가 한가지만 더 해보겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 네~~!
<autowiz_> 금방 됩니다.
<dispair> 우분투 안 살리면 더 쉬워지나요?
<dispair> 그냥 윈도우만 살려도 감지덕지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 한번 해볼려구요.pe 부팅 완료 되시면 알려주세요
<dispair> 577 498 155
<dispair> 7851
<dispair> 살려주시면 저야 감사하지만 힘드실까봐 그래요^^
<autowiz_> 재부팅해보시구요 , 그래도 안되면 ,  현재 C (ssd ) 에 잇는 c:\windows8.vhd 파일 백업하시고
<autowiz_> media 에 있는 window8.vhd 파일 복사해서부팅 한번 해보세요. 완전 옛날로 갈지도 모르는데
<autowiz_> 그래도 부팅은 되실것도 같네요
<autowiz_> 일단 재부팅 고고싱 입니다.
<dispair> 윈도우로 바로 부팅됩니다.
<autowiz_> 부팅 진행중인가요?
<dispair> 네. 벌써 윈도우로 들어왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 리눅스 부팅 복구는 좀 간단합니다.
<autowiz_> 리눅스 USB 로 부팅하시고
<dispair> 네.
<autowiz_> sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<ipeter_> 진짜 오즈님은....리눅스를 위해서 태어나신겁니까?
<autowiz_> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda    엔터
<ipeter_> (불쑥)
<autowiz_> 아이고 저기요 포테토_ 님은 더 하십니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<autowiz_> 원래 일처리는 쫄따구 부터 시작하는거니까 제가 먼저 한거구요.
<PotatoGim> ...
<dispair> 그런 거예요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> dispair : vim 은 cygwin 같은거 쓰셔도 쓸만은 하구요.
<PotatoGim> 그... 그럴리가...
<dispair> 아. 지금 리눅스 복구하려고 하는데요.
<autowiz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<dispair> 살짝 무서워요. 또 잘못될까봐.
<autowiz_> 요거 참고하시면 될거 같습니다만.
<autowiz_> 잘못되도 pe 로 다시 살리면 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 진짜. 이틀 꼬박 밤샜거든요.
<autowiz_> 제가 부팅관련해서 복구하는거 되게 재미있어 하는데요.
<dispair> 우분투 설치부터 .. 저도 한번 하면 될때까지 하는 게 좀 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이건 뭐 작업중이 아니라 , 부팅이랑 관련된거니까 . 정말 잚못하면 크리티컬하거든요
<autowiz_> 그런거 어떻게든 살리는게 재미있어서 ㅋㅋ
<dispair> 능력자~~ ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 리눅스 usb로 부팅하고 언제 아까 명령어를 치는 거죠?
<autowiz_> 네 그렇습니다.
<autowiz_> 두줄만 치시면 될거같습니다.
<dispair> 지금 ubuntu...... 하고 있고요.
<dispair> 실시간으로 보고 합니다.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 뭔가 또 잘못 할까봐..잠깐만 더 봐주시면 고맙겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 저 두줄 그대로 치시면 됩니다.
<dispair> 다시 인스톨 화면으로 나오는데 여기서 인스톨 하나요?
<dispair> try ubuntu?
<autowiz_> 디데이 재미있네요 (여자주인공이 제가 좋아하는 형이라 그런가 ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 음?
<autowiz_> usb 메모리는 제거 해주세요
<autowiz_> 그리고 재부팅
<autowiz_> 가금 usb 메모리가 꼽혀있는경우 드라이브순서가바뀌면서 문제가 생길 수 도 있습니다.
<dispair> 아까 재부팅하니 윈도우로 바로 부팅됐었고요.
<autowiz_> 아 잠시만요 dispair 님 usb 메모리로 부팅 이제 시작하시는거지요?
<dispair> 지금 리눅스 복구한다고 리눅스 부팅용 usb 꼽고
<dispair> 하라고 하신거 아니신지?
<autowiz_> 그러면 try ubuntu 하세요 . ( 저는 try ubuntu 해서 명령어 까지 이미 치신줄 ㅎㅎ )
<dispair> 아니요.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러면 역시 부팅 다 되시면
<dispair> 설치할뻔. ㅎㅎ.
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt + t     누르시고 알려주세요
<autowiz_> 설치해도 될 수 도 있는데 , 시간이 오래걸리지요
<dispair> 키가 안 먹혀요.
<dispair> 한국어로 설치했더니... 그런 건 아니겠죠?
<autowiz_> 일단 터미널 열으세요 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 네. 터미널 ctrl + alt + t
<dispair> 키가 안 먹힌다는
<autowiz_> 마우스로 열으시면 되지요
<dispair> 아까도 잠시 그랬는데 .. 디스크가 2.2mb 밖에 안 남았으니 하면서..
<dispair> 어떤 아이콘 이죠?
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> alt + F2    gnome-terminal
<dispair> 우분투 처음입니다.
<autowiz_> 아니면
<dispair> alt+f2는 볼륨 나오고
<autowiz_> ctrl + alt + F2
<dispair> 키가 안 먹혀요.
<dispair> 펑션키는 먹히네요.
<autowiz_> 영어올 재부팅을 해봅셔야 겠습니다.
<dispair> 네~
<autowiz_> 오타 작열이네요 ㅋㅋ
<dispair> 영어로 설치하면 아까 한국어키가 안 먹히던데 언어팩 설치하면 되는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 시디부팅상태에서
<autowiz_> grub 만 재설치하고 빠질꺼니까
<autowiz_> 상관없습니다.
<autowiz_> (키가 안먹는다고 하시는건 이작업 끝나고 따로 얘기하시는게 나을거 같습니다. 자꾸 햇갈리네요 )
<dispair> 뭔가 좀 이상하네요. 인스톨하라는 아이콘도 안뜨고 여전히 키도 안 먹히고 .. 흠...
<autowiz_> 화면 왼쪽 젤 위쪽 아이콘 누르시구요
<dispair> 네
<dispair> 눌렀습니다.
<autowiz_> 창 아래쪽 A 부분 누르시면 app list 뜹니다.
<dispair> 네
<dispair> 헬프 비디오
<dispair> 텍스트 에디터
<dispair> 플레이어
<dispair> 메일
<autowiz_> show more 같은거 있을거 같은데 잠시만요
<autowiz_> 저도 부팅중이라
<autowiz_> installed 줄에서
<autowiz_> see 81 more result 누르시구요
<autowiz_> Terminal 아이콘 있을껍니다.
<dispair> installed  줄이 없는데요 전.
<dispair> 엄.
<autowiz_> 음....
<autowiz_> 화면 하단 A 아이콘 누르시면
<autowiz_> recently used 줄 있고
<autowiz_> installed 줄 있지 않나요? ㅠㅠ
<dispair> 유분트 소프웨어 센터에 들어오니
<dispair> installed
<dispair> 라고 있고요
<autowiz_> 처음부터 다시 해봅시다. 화면 왼쪽 젤 위쪽 아이콘 한번 누르시고
<dispair> 네
<autowiz_> 커서가 Search applications 에 커서가 가 있을껍니다.
<dispair> serch 하는 바 있고요
<dispair> 터미널 찾았습니다.
<autowiz_> gnome-terminal 이라고 입력해보세요 엔터 없이
<autowiz_> 네 클릭하시면 실행될겁니다.
<dispair> 네
<dispair> 실행됐고요
<autowiz_> sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<autowiz_> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<dispair> install for i386-pc platform
<dispair> finished
<ipeter_> 클론질라로 ssd백업중입니다.
<dispair> 맞나요?
<autowiz_> 네 맞습니다.
<ipeter_> 맥 은근히 느린데 매력있네요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이제 재부팅 해보시겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 피터님 맥 유저가 되셨구나 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 네. 재부팅은 ssd로 하는 거죠?
<autowiz_> dispair:  넵
<dispair> 멈췄습니다. fat-fs (sdc1): unable to read inode block for updating
<autowiz_> usb 안뽑으셨어요?
<dispair> 뽑았는데요.
<dispair> OK. reached target shutdown.
<dispair> 까지 OK.
<dispair> 다음으로 squashfs error  쭉....
<dispair> fat-fs 마지막 줄
<autowiz_> 재부팅 중에 그렇게 뜬거지요?
<dispair> 그냥 끄고 다시 켤까요?
<dispair> 아. 셧다운 했습니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 껏다가 다시 켜보도록 하겠습니다.
<dispair> 셧다운 하고 다시 키면 같은 효과라고...
<dispair> grub 나오고요
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈는 정상적으로 부팅되나요?
<dispair> 우분투로 바로 넘어갔는데
<dispair> 이젠 이게 작동을 안합니다.
<dispair> 그럼 다시 켰다가 윈도우로 가볼까요?
<dispair> 껐다가*
<autowiz_> 이거라고 하시면 뭔지 저는 모르겠습니다만.
<dispair> 우분투가요
<autowiz_> 우분투가 부팅이 안된다는 말씀이시죠?
<dispair> 우분투로 바로 넘어갔는데 여기서 멈추네요
<dispair> 네
<autowiz_> 일단 윈도우즈 부팅 테스트 부터 해봅시다.
<dispair> 윈도우도 부팅을 안하네요.
<dispair> 이런.
<autowiz_> 어디까지 부팅 되시나요?
<autowiz_> 부팅 순서 바꾸신건 아니시지요?
<dispair> 전혀요.
<dispair> 보라색 화면만.
<dispair> 둘다
<autowiz_> grub 메뉴는 뜨시지요? 거기서 키보드도 안먹구요?
<dispair> grub 메뉴는 뜨고요.
<dispair> 거기서 선택해서 들어가면 바로
<dispair> 보라색화면에서 정지
<dispair> 우분투도 윈도우도.
<autowiz_> grub 로더를 못찾는거 같은데 혹시
<autowiz_> usb 로 부팅하실때 bios 에서 순서 바꾸셨어요?
<dispair> usb로 부팅할때는 usb로
<autowiz_> 아 그러면
<dispair> 지금은 다시 ssd로
<autowiz_> usb 로 임시부팅하실때는
<autowiz_> 그냥 부팅순서 선택하는 키로 하시는게 더 좋습니다.
<autowiz_> usb 를 bios 에서 고정으로 잘못잡으면 드라이브 순서가 계속 바뀌는경우가 있어서
<dispair> 아. 네. 전 일일이 다 바꾸고 있었거든요.
<autowiz_> 메인보드마다 조금씩 다르지만
<dispair> 아. 것 때문에 다시 잘못된 건가요? 그럼?
<autowiz_> 보통 esc 나 F11 같은거 누르면 뜰껍니다.
<jason-> 피닉스 바이오스는 esc, HP 계열은 F9, 등
<dispair> 다시 해봤는데요
<dispair> 우분투는 뭔가 고치는 작업이 일어나더니 부팅이 되는데요
<dispair> 윈도우는 여전히 안되네요.
<autowiz_> 희안하네요
<autowiz_> 혹시 노트북 어디 껀가요?
<dispair> 키는 안 먹히고요.
<dispair> 레노버요
<autowiz_> 키가 안먹는다는게 터미널에서도 키 입력이 안되나요?
<dispair> 윈도우 부팅시
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 부팅시 키가안먹는거라는 말씀이신거지요?
<dispair> 네.
<autowiz_> 아예 메뉴가 안보이는거지요?
<dispair> 네
<dispair> 그냥 전혀 진행이 안되는 처음과 같은 상황으로 돌아왔어요
<autowiz_> /dev/sda1 같은거 하신건 아니시지요?
<dispair> 우분투는 잘 돼고요
<autowiz_> /dev/sda 하셨을거고
<dispair> 음.. 정확하게 한다고 했는데 .. 그렇게 물으시니.. 급 자신 없어져요 ㅠㅠ
<dispair> 혹시 그랬나 싶고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 아니겠지요.
<dispair> 아.
<dispair> grub에서요
<dispair> window8 (loader) (on/dev/sda1)
<dispair> 이라고 나왔으면 제가
<dispair> 그렇게 한 건가요?
<autowiz_> 아니요 그건 그렇게 나오는게 맞습니다.
<dispair> 아. 그래요?
<autowiz_> 지금 부팅하실때는 usb 뽑으신거죠?
<dispair> 네. usb는 계속 뽑혀있었고요.
<dispair> 아까 말씀하신대로 bios에서 계속 바꿔가면서 하기는 했었더랬습니다.
<autowiz_> 방금 하실대도요?
<dispair> 아니요.
<dispair> 아까 grub 복구하고 나선
<dispair> 꼽혀 있을 일이 없었으니깐요.
<autowiz_> 마지막에 gurb-install 하실때도 bios 에서 부팅순서 바꾸면서 작업하셨는지요?
<autowiz_> (이게 원래는 guid 찾아가는거라서 상관이 없을것도 같은데 )
<dispair> grub-install 명령어 칠 때는 우분투 try usb부팅 모드였으니
<dispair> bios모드가 usb 였죠. 네.
<autowiz_> 혹시  노트북에
<ipeter> 휴...
<autowiz_> cdrom 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 돌아왔습니다.
<dispair> 아니요.
<autowiz_> 피터님 리하이요
<ipeter> 저 혹시...질문좀 드려도 되나요?
<dispair> 리하이
<ipeter> 클론질라의 가장 큰 단점은..
<PotatoGim> 연초 태우고 돌아왔습니다!
<autowiz_> dispair . 일단 윈도우즈 부터 살려야 하니까
<ipeter> ssd백업시, 하드 크기가 서로 같아야하는데요
<autowiz_> 아까 하던거 ( mbr rebuild ) 해서 복구하십시용~
<ipeter> 120에 있던것 256에 백업했는데,
<dispair> mbr rebuild ë©´?
<autowiz_> pe 로 부팅하셔서
<ipeter> 하고나니, 120하고 나머지가 ..그냥 남네요.
<autowiz_> partition guru 실행 시키시고
<autowiz_> dispair:  아니면 부팅하시고 팀뷰어 키시고 말씀주세요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ipeter:  남는다는게 파티션이 안집힌 공간으로 남아있다는 말씀이시겠죠?
<autowiz_> 약 130기가 정도가
<ipeter> 파티션을 새로 만들 수 있는데요
<ipeter> 그럼 의미가 없지 않나요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 확장을 하는 방법도 있지요.
<ipeter> 256에 새로 깔듯이 그냥 그렇게 만들어버리고 싶은데요,
<PotatoGim> 음.. 그 부분은.. 파티션 정보를 제외한 데이터만 백업 뜨시고...
<autowiz_> 맥 만 설치되어 있나요 ?
<ipeter> 아니요
<PotatoGim> 그 후에 데이터를...
<ipeter> 백업은 우분투를 했어요.
<ipeter> PotatoGim: 백업후, 그냥 하드 교체만 하려구요.
<autowiz_> hgfs 를 쓸려나요? 사이즈 변경이 될려나 . 어쩌면 맥에서 부팅한상태로 라이브 확장이 될지도
<dispair> 577 498 155
<dispair> 7719
<autowiz_> dispair:  잘 보셔용~
<PotatoGim> 우분투를 백업 & 복구하신다면
<PotatoGim> tar로 루트 아래부터 통짜로 묶어서 던지셔도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 파티션만 만들어주시고...
<PotatoGim> 던진 후에 fstab이랑 grub만 조정하시면...
<dispair> 네
<autowiz_> 접속끊을테니 재부팅 하세요~
<dispair> 한번만 더 보여주세요
<ipeter> 기존 120에 sda1, sda2(95기가), sda3 이렇게 있었는데, 저는 백업을 해서 sda1, sda2를 180기가, sda3 이렇게 하고 싶었어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<dispair> 마스트부트 레코드 구축
<autowiz_> 음...
<dispair> 윈도우로 부팅됩니다.
<dispair> 아까 한 거 다시 하면 돼죠?
<autowiz_> 네 bios 들어가지마시고
<dispair> 이번에 bios 안 바꾸고 부팅 순서만
<dispair> 바꿀게요
<autowiz_> 네 대신 우분투 부팅 하시면
<PotatoGim> sda1, sda2, sda3가 각각 어떤 파티션인가요?
<dispair> 네
<autowiz_> sudo fdisk -l 결과 좀 읽어주세요
<autowiz_> usb 가 어떤문자인지 확인해봐야할거 같아서요
<dispair> 네
<ipeter> 오즈님 그냥 내일 찾아뵐께요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 똑같나 보네요 . 나중에 재설치 한번 해보시구요.
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 복구는 하실 수 있으시겠지요?
<dispair> 네. 잠시만요.
<dispair> 이상하게 느리네요.
<dispair> 이제 try 됐어요.
<dispair> fdisk했는데
<dispair> 음. 어떤 부분 읽어드릴까요/
<autowiz_> fdisk -l 결과 보시면 /dev/sda  , /dev/sdb , /dev/sdc 가 있을꺼 같은데
<dispair> 아. 1이 아니라 영문자 l 인가요?
<autowiz_> ssd , hdd , usb 가 각각 어떤 문자로 (sda 인지 sdb 인지 sdc 인지 ) 로딩 됐는지 궁금해서요
<autowiz_> 네 소문자 L  입니다.
<dispair> 문자 배당은 없고요. ID로
<dispair> sdb1 id 7
<dispair> 이런 식
<dispair> sdb2 id5
<autowiz_> 그러면
<dispair> partition 3 doesn't start on physical sector boundar
<autowiz_> Disk /dev/sdb: 64GiB 이런식으로 나올거거든요.
<autowiz_> /dev/sda , sdb , sdc 사이즈 알려주세요
<dispair> disk/dev/loop0:1.1
<dispair> disk/dev/loop1:4
<dispair> disk/dev/sda/59.6
<dispair> dev/sda1 boot에 * size 59.6
<dispair> disk/dev/sdb 465.8
<autowiz_> 네 그정도면 됐습니다.
<dispair> dev/sdb1 boot에 * 185g
<autowiz_> 아 sdc 만 좀 여쭤볼께요
<dispair> sdb2 15g
<dispair> dev/sdc1/ boot에 *   / 7.2g  /  Id : b
<dispair> 이제 아까한 명령어 두 줄 다시 치면 문제 없나요?
<autowiz_> 일단 진행해보시지요.
<dispair> 우분투는 되는데 여전히 윈도우는 먹통 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 다른 문제가 있나보네요 거참
<autowiz_> 희안하네요
<dispair> 그러게요. 되면 좋을 텐데. 되면 지금까지 들인 시간이 그나마 됐다.. .할텐데.. 말이에요.
<autowiz_> bios 에서 부팅순서 hdd 로 바꾸신거도 아니실거고
<dispair> hdd로 부팅하면 error: symbol 'grub..; not found
<dispair> grub rescue>
<dispair> 라고 뜹니다.
<dispair> 근데 저 처음에 우분투 설치했을때 아.. 그때는 리분투 였나..
<autowiz_> 우분투 15.04 i386 버젼 설치하신거지요? 지금
<dispair> ssd로 부팅하면 아까처럼 우분투만 돼고 윈도우는 안됐었는데
<dispair> hdd로 하면 윈도우로 부팅이 되더라고요.
<dispair> 넵. 지금은 우분투 15.04입니다.
<autowiz_> ssd 는 sata 방식인가요?
<dispair> 산지가 하도 오래돼서
<dispair> 제가 끼우긴 했는데
<dispair> msata
<dispair> 입니다.
<autowiz_> 초기에 hdd 로 윈도우즈 부팅되는건 그 하드가 예전에 윈도우즈가 설치되어 있었어가지고 그런게 아닐까 싶기는 한데 뭐 확실하지는 않구요
<autowiz_> grub 콘솔에서 디버깅을 좀 해봐야하는데
<autowiz_> 채팅하면서 하기는 좀 힘드네요
<dispair> 그렇겠죠? 이것도 원격되면 좋을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 복구시키시고 누가 직접 붙어서 봐야할거 같습니다.
<dispair> 저 하나만 더 여쭤볼게요.
<dispair> 지금 윈도우로 복귀했는데요.
<dispair> 컴퓨터에서 우분투 설치한 부분은 디스크 관리자에서 그냥 없애면 되나요?
<autowiz_> 할당은 되어 있는데 드라이브 분자는 없이 되어 있을껍니다.
<autowiz_> 네 그냥 지우시고
<dispair> 우클릭해보면 delete volume 외엔 모두 비활성화 되어 있어서
<autowiz_> 다른 파티션 만드셔서 사용하서도 됩니다.
<dispair> 우분투 설치된 파티션이 말이죠.
<dispair> 다른 파티션에 우분투를 설치한단 말씀이세요?
<autowiz_> 아 일단 디스크 공간 부족하시면 쓰셔도 된다는 얘기입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 아. 그리고 ssd가 분명히 남은 용량이 26g라고 나오는데
<dispair> shrink volume 해보면 7654mb밖에 안 나오는데
<dispair> 혹시 이유가 짐작되세요?
<autowiz_> 조각모음이 자동으로 실행되는지 모르겠는. 자동으로 조각모음이 안되면 특정 부분에 데이터가 있어서
<autowiz_> 못 줄이는걸 껍니다.
<autowiz_> pe 로 부팅해서 작업 해보시거나
<autowiz_> partition guru 가 기능이 있긴한데 파티션 날아갈 가능성이 있다고 경고가 뜨긴 할껍니다.
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 설치시디로 부팅해서 작업 해보시길 권해드립니다.
<dispair> 네. 감사합니다. 일단은 그냥 두고.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 참. 아까 vim을 윈도우에서 실행할 수 있다고 하셨는데
<dispair> 좌표 좀 알려주세요^^
<PotatoGim> http://www.vim.org/download.php
<DarkCircle> 불쌍한 감자옹 -ㅅ-
<PotatoGim> 여기있습니다~~
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ
<dispair> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 연초를 끊고 맛있는걸 드세요 /-ㅠ-/
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 음식 맛이 엄청나게 맛있어짐.
<PotatoGim> 커피를...
<DarkCircle> 커피도 좀 줄이셔야
<dispair> 미리 있는 줄 알았으면 우분투 시작도 안했을 듯하지만 .. 포테님 말씀처럼 이러면서 배우는 거죠. ㅎㅎ.
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ 무슨 낙으로 산답니까...
<DarkCircle> 과일맛 사탕빠는맛.
<PotatoGim> dispair: ㅎㅎ 아마 이 바닥에 계속 계신다면 필히 접하실 것들이니.. 도움이 되실 겁니다~
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 사탕은... 살이.. 쪄서...
<DarkCircle> dispair / 참고로 SSD는 조각모음하는거 아닙니다. 그러다 훅가요.
<DarkCircle> 조각모음은 하드에만.
<dispair> 아. 정말요?
<PotatoGim> 카카오 쪼꼴렛으로 대체를..
<dispair> 감사합니다.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ 할뻔.
<DarkCircle> SSD는 어차피 액세스 타임이 O(1)  에 가깝기 때문에
<autowiz_> 아차 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_> ssd 망가질뻔
<DarkCircle> 조각모음을 할 필요가 없어요.
<dispair> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하드디스크는 망할 모터가 달려있기 때문에 가끔 돌려줘야되는데
<DarkCircle> 모터가웬수임
<DarkCircle> ㄱㄱㄲ!!
<dispair> 다들 한국이시죠?
<dispair> 안 주무세요?
<PotatoGim> 네.. 헬조선에 거주 중입니다.
<dispair> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 지금부터 깨어있는 시간 'ㅅ'/
<PotatoGim> 헬조선의 IT는.. 주야가 없고...
<PotatoGim> 뭐.. 말하자면 길어집니다..ㅜ
<dispair> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dispair> 여기 포럼은요. 음. 어떻게 운영되는 건가요?
<dispair> 참. autowiz님 정말 정말 감사합니다. 꾸벅.
<DarkCircle> 이 방에서는   Seony <- 이분이 김왕장인데
<DarkCircle> 지금은 주무실 시간
<autowiz_> 음... 한국이랑 날짜가 다르시니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포럼은 그냥 질문있는사람 질문 올리고
<autowiz_> 답할사람 답하고 그런거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 근데 vim 이 꼭필요한 이유가 있나요?
<dispair> 아.네.
<autowiz_> vim 실습이라던가 그런게 있는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 저 여기 회사 지원했는데요.
<dispair> 거기 tech assessment의 일환으로 vim을 돌려서 푸는 문제가 있어서요.
<dispair> 솔직히 지금 엄청 급해요. ㅎㅎ.
<dispair> 아. IT 계열은 아니고요.
<dispair> 필기시험을 통과돼나 마냐의 갈림길 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 속도 많이 필요한거 아니시면
<autowiz_> virtual box 설치하시고
<autowiz_> 우분투 가상으로 설치하세요. 당장 급하니  어쩔 수 가 없네요.
<autowiz_> 시험은 언제보는거에요?
<dispair> take home 입니다. 이미 문제 가지고 있고요.
<dispair> as soon as possible
<dispair> 내야 하는.
<autowiz_> 헐
<DarkCircle> 윈도우 맥 이런거 다 버리실거 아니면 위즈님 말씀대로 하시는게 좋을거예요.
<autowiz_> asap 라니
<DarkCircle> 재밌는 시험이군욬
<dispair> 맥 살 걸 그랬어요.
<DarkCircle> 그럼 무조건 빨리 해서 내야되네 (...)
<autowiz_> 보통 그런 식이면 vi 도 vi 지만 리눅스를 체험해보시오~ 이런 의도도 있을 수 도 있거든요
<dispair> 저 한 달 전에 dell xps 170만원 주고 샀거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (아닐 수 도 있고 )
<dispair> 맥 샀으면 바로 돌아가는 걸 에고 에고
<dispair> 그럴 수도 있겠어요. ㅎㅎ. 여기 되면 여기서 정착할 수도 있을 것 같고해서.
<dispair> 좀 최선을 다해 보려다.. 초가삼간 태운 격. ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 델 머신이면 그냥 네이티브로 리눅스 올려놓고 쓰시면 되겠군욬
<DarkCircle> 윈도우야 가~끔 쓸테니 가상으로 올려두고
<dispair> 아. 여기 계신 분들은 제 assessment test보면 5분만에 푸실 듯.
<dispair> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 가까이 계시면 찾아뵙고 알려드리고 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그게 처음에 골치아픈게 많아서 그렇지 ...
<DarkCircle> 환경만 딱 만들어놓으면
<dispair> 파일 보내드릴 테니 .. 대신 풀어주세요.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 시험말고 듀얼부팅이요
<dispair> 시험이요. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대~충 구글검색해서 푸시면 금방 풀 수 있을거예요.
<dispair> 시험이 목적인데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이거 채널 다 공개되는거라
<DarkCircle> 구글에서 다 검색하면 나옴 -ㅅ-
<dispair> 네. 그렇게 가고 있는데요. 명령어 개념이 없으니 조금 힘들더라고요.
<autowiz_> 시험은 안도와드리는걸로. 조언은 가능하지만요 ㅎㅎ   네이버 지식인 열심히 쓸때도 문제는 안풀어주는게 그분의 미래를 위해서 좋거든요 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 일단 시험 붙고 보면 안될까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dispair> 그리고 나서 실력 쌓기 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일에는 순서가 있고, 사람은 솔찍하게 사는게 좋은걸로 ㅎㅎ
<dispair> 농담입니다. ㅎㅎ. 이틀 날리다 보니 막 .. 여기 가기 싫어져요. 실은.
<dispair> 내 길은 아냐.. 이러면서. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래도 해보세요. 인생이란거 진짜 한치 앞길 아무도 모름 ㄱ-;
<autowiz_> 저희같은 사람도 트러블 생기면
<autowiz_> 일주일씩 걸리는일 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 오래걸리는건 사실 중요하지 않아요. 해낸다는게 중요하지.
<DarkCircle> 경험이 쌓이면 학습이 되는거고 그게 습관화 되면 작업속도가 수배 늘어나는거.
<autowiz_> 그런 의미로다가 다크서클님 전번을 제가 한번 따보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 얼머가 걸리건 간에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> vim 일!
<DarkCircle> 아 또 배고프다 -ㅅ-!
<autowiz_> 제가 야식 쏘겠습니다.
<dispair> 저도 주세요 ㅎㅎ 여기까지 비행기로 배달 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 닥클옹 주소좀  ....    ^^
<dispair> 맛있게 드시고요. 전 이만~~~ 또 들리겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 여기는 ...
<autowiz_> 네 얼른 주무세요
<autowiz_> 시간이 늦었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 주무세요 - -)/
<autowiz_> 모노스님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz_: 님  서버가 맛가서 도움 받을려고 왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 네 어떤 용도의 서버인가요?
<monos> autowiz_:  ssh로 root/root 로 설정했는데 업데이트 이후에 ssh로 들어갈수가 없어요
<monos> 개인서버에요
<autowiz_> 일반계정은 있나요?
<monos> access denied로 계속 되요
<monos> 일반계정은 아예 없어요
<monos> 만들지 않았습니다.
<autowiz_> 어흠...
<monos>  usb로 부팅해서 usb를 뽑아서 지금 보고 있는데요
<autowiz_> 직접 가셔야 할껍니다.
<DarkCircle> ssh 설정 한번 확인해보세요 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<monos> 암호가 틀렷는지 알고 /etc/passwd에 root:x: 부분을 root:root로 바꿈
<PotatoGim> ...
<autowiz_> 어 거길 그렇게 바꾸시면 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 아~루트지못미~
<PotatoGim> 다시 x로 돌리시고...
<monos> 네
<autowiz_> 리누스가 들으면 기절 초풍할 내용입니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 우선... 시스템 자체에 접근은 되시는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 리누스 횽 다음주에 온다는 정보가 있숩니다.
<PotatoGim> 커널 서밋...
<PotatoGim> 올해는 서울에서...
<PotatoGim> 가려고 준비 중입니다..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 소주가 땡겨서 올것 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<DarkCircle> 올해도 횟집에서 아싸 모드겠지
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 갈 수나 있을지는 모르지만...
<autowiz_> 아 몇년전에 리누스 큰형님 오셨을때 볼려고 하다가 못뵜는데
<autowiz_> 이번에는 한번 시도해봐야하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 저랑 손잡고 가시지요.
<PotatoGim> 오.. 오신다면 당연히!
<PotatoGim> 물론... 저도 허가를 받아야 하기에..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 올해는 꼭 열심히 기여해서 MM/FS 섹션에 참가하고 싶었는데...
<PotatoGim> 회사 일만 하다가 물 건너갔네요...ㅜ
<Dookey> 오늘은 채팅창에 글이 많이 올라오네요!
<PotatoGim> 내년엔 비행기를 타고 가서라도...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<Dookey> 안녕하세요!
<Dookey> 어제 새로 들어왔습니다^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Dookey> 넵 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> 네, 반갑습니다^^
<monos> "/etc/ssh/sshd_config도 문제 없는거 같은데요
<monos> 갑자기 root/root 비번이 맞는데도 Access denied라고 나와요
 * DarkCircle Aㅏ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<autowiz_> permit_root_allow 인가 설정되어 잇나요?
<monos> PermitRootLogin yes로 설정되어있어요
<autowiz_> pam 문제인가.
<PotatoGim>  /var/log/auth.log 좀 열어봐주시겠어요?
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 auth.log파일이 없어요
<PotatoGim> 음.. 배포판이 정확히 어떤...?
<monos> 데비안 위지요
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> journalctl -f -l SYSLOG_FACILITY=10으로 하시면요?
<DarkCircle>  /var/log/syslog에 있을지도(?)
<autowiz_> 시디부팅이시면 생각잘 하셔야 합니다.
<monos> var/log/fsck 란 폴더가 있는데요
<PotatoGim> 데비안 jessie면 systemctl이 확실한데.. wheezy는 기억이 긴가민가...
<monos> 여기 들어가 보니 checkfs랑 checkroot
<PotatoGim> 아..
<monos> wheezy요
<PotatoGim> CD 부팅하신..?
<PotatoGim> 미디어로 부팅하신 이후면...
<monos> 지금 부팅 안하고요
<monos> usb로 부팅하는걸 usb자체를 리눅스에 꼽아서 보고 있어요
<PotatoGim> wheezy도 systemd인 것 같네요.
<autowiz_> usb live 아니고 usb 에 변경사항이 적용되는 그런 usb 설치를 진행하신건가요?
<PotatoGim> journalctl 명령은 떨어지나요?
<monos> autowiz_: 님 아니요 usb에 리눅스가 다 설치 되어 있는데 제가 가진 포고리눅스에 usb를 꼽으면 거기서 부팅 되요
<PotatoGim> 허허.. ARM...
<monos> usb에 os가 이미 설정 다 되어 있어요
<monos> 이걸 3년정도 사용했는데
<monos> 업데이트 하니 갑자기 암호가 안 맞다고 나오니 황당해서요
<PotatoGim> 으흠~~
<PotatoGim>  /etc/shadow를 한번 열어봐주시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> 거기에 root 항목에서..
<PotatoGim> 해싱된 암호만 빼고 좀 보여주시면...
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터에 인터넷이 안되어서
<monos_> root:$6$UHh8TZ7H$5M/VKnxoX6l04VZcdzdMjVOdPU9ItgejT5kpDGxaZLtXV3hlnD1q79t.dGk7Qg$
<monos_> daemon:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> bin:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> sys:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> sync:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> games:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> man:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> lp:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> mail:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> news:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> uucp:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> proxy:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> www-data:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> backup:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> list:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> irc:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> gnats:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> nobody:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> libuuid:!:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> syslog:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> messagebus:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> usbmux:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> dnsmasq:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> avahi-autoipd:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> kernoops:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> avahi:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> colord:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> hplip:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> pulse:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> mdm:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> rtkit:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> saned:*:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> speech-dispatcher:!:16442:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> monos:$6$1s9lXqrd$Ucr.7Xwg0ledm.0zHsePOt/z1F4aOwr5eWL57a1l26/vldeMGaho.TsQ0Xxzs$
<PotatoGim> Root 뒷부분이 없는건가요?
<PotatoGim> 우선 monos 항목을 그대로 복사하셔서 root 자리에다가 집어넣으시고
<PotatoGim> 이름만 root로 바꾸신 다음에
<PotatoGim> monos 계정의 패스워드로 접속해보시겠어요?
<monos> 네
<monos> PotatoGim: 님 그건 그냥 데스크탑 리눅스 꺼네요
<monos> 제가 잘못 올림
<monos_> root:$6$Tmizj5x2$.wb52lcieDXok4vHMNgkFDDZ3Swd/FPjNh.Y3gPEJ7cjzkoS2E/p6kCQCdhUvc$
<monos_> messagebus:*:15870:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> ntp:*:15871:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> statd:*:15883:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> ftp:*:16397:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> debian-transmission:*:16397:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> mysql:!:16397:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> mpd:*:16443:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> daapd:*:16450:0:99999:7:::
<monos_> avahi:*:16450:0:99999:7:::
<DarkCircle> 졸렸-ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 냠냠냠
<autowiz_> 배고프네요
<Dookey> 저도 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 야식은 살쪄서 안되고 ... 그래도 미니 컵라면 하나 먹어야겠네요 .. 당이 떨어져서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 이럴바에 탄수화물 가득이 컵라면보다 초컬릿이 나을듯
<Dookey> 이미 살쪄서... 야식 하나 더 먹는다고 많이 달라지진 않을듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래도 더 늦기전에 몸관리를좀 하시는게 ㅠㅠ
<Dookey> 전 아직 어려서 괜찮아요
<Dookey> 꼬꼬마 -_-v
<autowiz_> 부럽부럽
<Dookey> 흐흐
<autowiz_> 날씨가 점점 추워지는 시기군요
<autowiz_> 스믈스믈
<DarkCircle> 분노의 코딩질을 했더니 벌써 6시 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz_> 죄송합니다 저만 살짝 자다가 왔습니다 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-18
<dispair> 오토위즈님, 포테토님, 다트서클님~~
<dispair> 계세요?
<dispair> 혹시 vim 에서 action 이나 methods 가 뭘 말하는지 아시는 분?
<jason-> 위 질문의 경우는 긴급?상황은 아닌 것으로 보이지만, 급한 호출이 있다면 영어 또이름 = nick 으로 호출하는 것이 좋아요.
<jason-> 나중이라도 답을 아는 분이 보면 답해 주겠죠?!
<commania> 우분투 그놈에 Numix 테마와 쉘 테마를 쓰는데
<commania> 크롬에서 파일 첨부 창을 띄우면 창틀이 사라지면서
<commania> 로그인 화면으로 튕깁니다.
<commania> 다시 들어가 보면 새로 로그인 하는 것처럼 아무 창도 남아 있지 않고요
<commania> 해결법은 로그인 후 테마를 다른 것으로 바꿨다 원래 테마로 돌아오는 것 뿐인데...
<commania> 테마 쪽 문제일까요?
<bluedusk> =_=
<bluedusk> 배고픈데 어떻해야 할까요?
<bluedusk> 1. 밥을 먹는다.
<bluedusk> 2. 고기를 먹는다.
<bluedusk> 3  밥을 사달라고 한다.
<bluedusk> 4. 고기를 사달라고 한다.
<bluedusk> 5. 밥과 고기를 jason님에게 사달라고 한다.
<commania> 5번을 원하시는 것 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 설마요..;
<autowiz_> 아이고 이제 일어났네요
<bluedusk> 전 해답을 찾고 싶을 뿐입니다.
<autowiz_> 로그인 화면으로 튕기는건, 좀 가까우면 같이 먹으러 가고픈데 거리가 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 잠이 덜깨서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 로그인 화면으로 튕기는건 프로그램 에러로 세션이 닫기거나 , 세션관리하는 프로세스가 죽는걸로 봐야 하는데
<autowiz_> 일단 로그 찾을 수 있는만큼 찾아보시고
<autowiz_> 테마쪽 문제랑 특정 윈도우관리자 조합에서만 문제가 생길 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 똑같은 환경을 만들어서 테스트 해보겠습니다.
<commania> 로그인 화면으로 튕기면 먹어버려야 하나요(?)
<commania> 아..
<commania> 일단은 그렇게 튕기고 나면 쉘테마가 비활성화 되는 것을 의심해봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 우분투 버젼이 어떻게 되세요?
<commania> 우분투 그놈 15.04입니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 비트는 어떤걸 설치하셨나요?
<commania> 64비트요
<autowiz_> 이벤트 는 위 상황에서는 무조건 일어나는거겠지요? 튕길때도 있고 안 튕길때도 있고 그런게 아니라
<commania> 네
<commania> LibertyShell이라는 쉘 테마를 이용합니다
<commania> 이 조합으로 한 달 정도 잘 쓰다
<commania> 이번 업데이트에서 이런 증상이 일어나는 듯 싶은데요...
<commania> 우분투 패키지 롤백을 어떻게 하는지를 몰라서;;
<commania> 일단 원인부터 찾고 있었어요
<commania> 일단 업데이트 로그에는 numix icon theme의 업데이트가 증상 발현 시점에 찍혀 있어요
<commania> ... 정말 아이콘이 문제였네요
<commania> 아이콘 바꾸니까 문제가 싹 사라졌습니다.
<autowiz_> 감축 드리옵니다.
<autowiz_> numix icon theme 가 설치가 안되네요
<autowiz_> gnome-shell 테마라는게
<autowiz_> gnome-terminal 만을 위한 테마인줄 알았더만 , 그게 아니고 그냥 테마이군요. 테마쪽은 잘 몰랐는데 오늘 좀 배웠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 배워도 모르겠..
<autowiz_> 아헿헿 , 다 아시면서
<autowiz_> 모르는척 하시기는
<PotatoGim> 혹시 Arch에 VMware 쓰시는 분이 계시다면...
<PotatoGim> 4.2.3 커널에서는 GUI로 모듈을 빌드하셔야 됩니다~
<autowiz_> GUI 가 모에요 포테토님  ㅎㅎㅎ 가르쳐 주세용~~   ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 낮술 모드 ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아~ VMware 모듈을 컴파일하는 도구를 텍스트와 그래픽 환경 모두에서 제공하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그런데 4.2.3부터는 콘솔에서 직접 빌드를 하면 빌드가 안되고
<PotatoGim> GUI를 통해서만 빌드가 되네요..
<autowiz_> 어딘가 차이가 있어서 그런거겠지요?
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 자료 만들기 싫네요
<bluedusk> ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> 이게 주말에 뭐하는짓인지
<autowiz_> 여기저기 다들 자료만든다고 고생이시네요..
<autowiz_> 그래서 그나마 시간 있을때 해야지
<bluedusk> 시간이 없는데요
<autowiz_> 월요일이 되버리면 ,,, 아.... 어제 할걸 하고 후회하게 될지도 모릅니다.
<bluedusk> winter is comming
<bluedusk> 월요일이 되버리면 .. 아 어제  놀걸 하고 후회하겠쬬..
<autowiz_> 겨울이 오지요.  스노우보드 시즌도 다가오고
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 클론질라로 120기가 256으로 백업했는데요
<ipeter> 120기가 사용하고 나머지부분이 안합쳐지네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 어떻게하면 될까요?
<autowiz_> 파일 시스템이 뭐뭐 에요?
<autowiz_> 복구할때 파티션을 미리 만들어놓고
<autowiz_> 파티션을 하나씩 복구하면 , 예를들어 10기가파티션 클론질라로 백업했다가 60기가파티션에 복구하면
<autowiz_> 60기가로 됩니다. ( 실제로 쓰고 있던 공간이 적었더라도 , 더 작은 파티션에는 불가능하구요 )
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> sda1 이런 단위로 말인가여?
<ipeter_> 파티션 단위로도 백업이 가능한가요?
<autowiz_> 백업할때도 가능하고 , 디스크 전체 백업 했더라도 , 파티션 단위로 복구 가능합니다.
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 지금 파티션 단위로 하고 있는데요
<ipeter> 리눅스 스왑부분은 파티션에서 안나타나네요.
<ipeter> 요놈은 어쩌죠?
<ipeter> 아..찾아보니 리눅스 스왑 파티션은 특별히 해줄필요 없군요.
<ipeter> 그냥 그렇게 포맷해버린 파티션만 만들면 되겠죠?
<autowiz_> 스왑파티션을 만들긴 해야 합니다.
<autowiz_> 안에 내용은 신경 안써도 된다는거구요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 파티션만 나누고 백업은 아예 자체가 안되요.
<ipeter> 안뜨네요.
<ipeter> 클론질라 파티션 백업 옵션 소스 리스트에 말이죠.
<ipeter> 안떠요.
<autowiz_> 클론질라 시작할때 save disk / save partition 따로 선택해야 합니다.
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 네?
<ipeter> au
<ipeter> autowiz_: 클론하고나서 스스디 교체하고 전원키니까 인식을 못하네요.
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제가 있을까요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ssd(source): sda1(140/500mb), sda2(44/80Gb)
<ipeter> ssd(target): sdc1(140/500mb), sdc2(140/220Gb)
<ipeter> 클론하고나면 sdc2가 이상하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐가 문제 일까요..?
<autowiz_> sdc2 가 이상하다는게 어떻게 이상하다는건지
<autowiz_> mbr 은 복사가 됐을려나요?
<ipeter> 클론을 하면 똑같이 44기가가 되어야하는게 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 왜 클론하고 140기가가 되죠/
<ipeter> sda1은 클론하고 sdc1이 똑같이 140mb가 되었는데요.
<autowiz_> 으음... 접근은 되나요?
<ipeter> 왠지 mbr이 복사가 안되서 안되는것 같아요.
<ipeter> 하고나서 외장하드기기로 연결해서 gparted로 보니까 뜨네요..ㅠ
<autowiz_> 유닉스쪽은 mbr 말고는 그냥 권한이랑 소유권 만 동일하면되니가
<autowiz_> rsync 같은걸로 복사하는방법도 있긴한데 말이지요
<ipeter> 일단 부팅이 안되는 이유가 제일 크네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 어떻게 해결할 수 잇을까요?
<autowiz_> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=446 count=1
<ipeter> ??
<autowiz_> 이렇게 하면 mbr 에서 파티션정보 빼고 부트로더는 넘어갑니다.
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 지금 일단 클론질라로 다시 백업해보고
<autowiz_> 조합은 알아서, mbr 부트로더 -> 파티션 개별 클론
<ipeter> 다시 전원을 킨다음 해보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 또는 파티션 이나 디스크 콜론 -> mbr 부트로더 복사 -> 파티션 사이즈 변경 ( CD 부팅 혹은 OS 자체 기능 이용)
<ipeter> mbr 부트로더 -> 파티션 개별 클론
<ipeter> 이부분을 이해 못하겠어요.
<autowiz_> sdc 파티션 손으로 만들어주시고
<ipeter> 아아...ㅠ 오늘 그냥 오즈님 뵈러 갈껄...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> mbr 부트로더 복사 명령(위에꺼)
<autowiz_> 하시고, 클론질라로 파티션들 하나하나 넘기는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 사용공간 늘어나는건 직접 보기전까진 모르겠네요
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 벌써 어두워졌어...ㅠ
<ipeter> 오즈님 혹시 지금 어디세요?
<autowiz_> 사무실이요
<ipeter> 클론을 해주고 mbr 부트로더 -> 파티션 개별 클론
<ipeter> 가능한가요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 오시면 작업은 가능하겠지요
<ipeter> 일하시느라 바쁘시죠?
<autowiz_> 그렇게 바쁘진 않습니다.
<autowiz_> 어짜피 주말이니
<ipeter> 에휴
<ipeter> 진작에 찾아뵐껄...
<ipeter> 혼자 해보겠다고 점심시간 이후부터 쪼물딱대다가...ㅠ
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<autowiz_> 오실려면 얼른 오세요 . 시간은 똑딱똑딱 가고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 으악
<ipeter> 해결책을 찾았어요
<ipeter> 디스크째 통째로 백업하고
<ipeter> 스왑영역을 지우고
<ipeter> 용량을 늘인다음
<ipeter> 다시 스왑영역을 만들어주면 되더라구요.
<ipeter> 근데,
<ipeter> 스왑영역의 크기는 램보다 작으면 안되나요?
<ipeter> 맨처음 잡혀있을때가 15.89기가였는데 파티셔닝 잘못하고나서는 더 줄어버려서요.
<ipeter> 지금은 15.79정도 입니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 별차이 없을까요?
<autowiz_> 별 차이 없습니다.
<ipeter_> autowiz: 오즈님
<autowiz_> 네
<ipeter_> 아직까지 작업했어요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 근데 이게 되는갈까요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오래걸리네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 일단 disk to disk로 클론질라 써서 백업했구요,
<ipeter_> 그러면 미 사용구간을 sdc2로 쭈욱 늘리는데 에러가나서요...
<ipeter_> 에러가 나는데 어떻게 나냐면
<ipeter_> 아닙니다.
<ipeter_> 너무 복잡하네요.
<ipeter_> 아무튼
<ipeter_> sdc1은 disk to disk로 클론질라 썼서 백업했구요(부팅하는 부분)
<ipeter_> sdc2(실제 데이터 있는부분)은 partition to partition써서 백업했구요
<ipeter_> 이거 맞게 된거 맞을까요?
<ipeter_> 완전 불안하네요.
<autowiz_> 문제점 을 설명을 해주셔야 도와드리던가 할텐데 ...
<ipeter> autowiz_: 뭐 일단은 이제 작동을 하긴 해요.
<ipeter> 백업을 하고 전원을 키면 부팅이 되긴 됩니다.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3500789&cpage=3
<ipeter> 휴....
<ipeter> 맥을 신나게 가지고 놀고있습니다.
<ipeter> 신기하네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님~
<lexlove> 오즈님 주말 잘 보내셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<JasonJang> puppet 쓰는 분 계심?
<autowiz> 네 내름 잘 보냈습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 나름
<Seony> 퍼펫 써보다가 때려쳤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 관리하는 서버가 아주아주 많은 규모면 쓸만할 것 같은데요, 저희는 몇대 안되는 수준이라...
<lexlove> 커피를 끊어야겠어요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 왜요?
<Seony> 저는 매일 아침 거의 700ml 정도 마시는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 와 서니님 많이 드시는군요  ^^
<Seony> 걍 물처럼 마시는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 요즈 들어 두통이 심하게 오는 경우가 있어요. 감기성 두통이라고 생각하고 병원에서도 그랬는데 아닌거 같아요.
<lexlove> 편두통 그리고 커피 금단현상시 두통과 비슷합니다. 주말에 두통때문에 고생을 했거든요.
<lexlove> 아무래도 저는 안마시는게 좋을거 같아요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 뭐 사람마다 원인과 결과는 다양하니, 안드시던 커피를 잠시 끊어보시는 것도 원인을 찾는데 도움될 수도 있겠네요
<lexlove> 사실 커피로 인한 수면장애도 있는데 무시하고 커피를 마셨지요. 커피중독인지라...ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 저는 많이 마시긴 하는데, 중독은 안되더라구요...
<Seony> 그러고보니 어제 오늘 2일 연속으로 커피 마시는걸 깜빡했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커피 말씀하신 김에 이따 커피나 한 잔 내려야겠습니다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘은 없는 명령어 쳤을대 sudo apt-get install <package> 가 아니라
<autowiz> sudo apt install <package> 라고 나오는군요
<Seony> apt라는 축약된 명령어가 나왔죠...
<Seony> 걍 링크 아닌가 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아.. 저는 공부가 부족한건가봅니다. ㅎㅎ 보긴했었는데
<autowiz> 조금 달라서
<autowiz> 조금더 뜯어보기는 했는데 역시 갓서니님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> got ? . god ?  good ? 암튼 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ  감사합니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 아예 안뜯어봤어요.  걍 그런 명령어가 있다는 것만 봤죠..
<autowiz> 뭐 서니님이야 그냥 슬쩍 보면 다 보이시겠지요 호호호
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> d나녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녀하세요~
<autowiz> 아.. ㅋㅋ 여친 카톡으로 "서니님 안녕하세요~" 쳐서 보냈네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 제 서버가 튕겼었나봐요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오 서버 구축하셨군요
<lexlove> 그냥 간단하게 APM 구축한거에요. 서버라고 하기에도 민망해요
<lexlove> ftp도 안해놨어요.ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-18
<lexlove> 예전에 익명ftp로 영화를 다운받던게 새록새록 기억나네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울 부서장은 컴퓨터 전공도 아니면서 겁나 어려운 질문을 해서 공부하게 만드네요...
<lexlove> 어떤 공부를 하셔야 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 저희 직원들 계정 패스워드는 중앙전산실에 저장이 되어있구요,
<Work^Seony> 저희 서버에서는 패스워드를 저장하진 않는 대신, SASL 해싱된 텍스트를 저장하거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 만약 내부 어플리케이션을 만들 때, 공격자가 해싱된 스트링을 알고있어서 이걸 매칭시키면 계정이 뚫리는게 아니냐고 묻네요
<autowiz> 헉 저도 ftp 이야기 듣자마자
<autowiz> 예전에 웨어즈? (warez) 에서 ftp 로 이런저런 자료들 받을 수 있던 때가 생각났습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (제가 받았다는건 아니구요 ㅋㅋㅋ )
<Work^Seony> 와레즈 라고 불렀었죠
<autowiz> 네 다들 와레즈라고 부르는데 어느순간 누가 외국에서는 웨어즈 라고 발음한다고 들었던거 같습니다. 외국안가봐서 저야 모르겠지만서두 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 와레즈는 아마 일본식 발음이거나, 정확한 의미나 발음을 몰랐던 당시 누군가가 그렇게 부르기 시작했던게 아닌가 싶네요
<lexlove> 전 Work^Seony님 서버에서 영화를 받은 적이 있지요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럼 아마 오래 전 얘기였겠군요
<lexlove> 저에겐 Work^Seony님이 교주급이었죠. 고화질의 영화를 전파하셨고 전 또 제 친구들에게 받은 영화를 전파하고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제친구들에겐 제가 교주급(?) 이었죠.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 2001년도에 군대 제대하고나서 피씨방에서 알바를 햇었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 당시 피씨방 사장님이 거기서 해리포터 영화를 다운받아 보셨거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 갓제대해서 나온 저한테는 너무나도 충격적이었었죠
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 세상에 영화를 다운받아서 볼 수 있다니! 하면서요.... 그러면서 저도 막 받아서 보기 시작했죠
<Work^Seony> 당시 남들 다 하던 영화 모으기도 했었구요... 씨디 사서 매번 굽고 그랬어요
<lexlove> 맞아요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그게 재산이었지요.
<autowiz> 추억이 새록새록
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 어제 닼솔3 엔딩 봤습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 빠르시네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 엑스박스 사기로 결정은 한 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직은 보고만 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 만약 사게되면 언제쯤?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몇가지 문제들이 있어서요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사게 되면 내년 2월쯤?일 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 음.. 게임이 공짜로 생긴 게 있는데 이게 몇달 안엔가 등록을 해야하는 거라...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐ㅠㅠ 아쉽네요..
<Work^Seony> 그러게, 하나도 아니고 총 3개인데 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐ㅋㅋ 그런건 어디서 구하신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 기어즈 오브 워 4 구입하면 1,2,3편 주는데, 난 이미 다 있거든
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-19
<lexlove> 오늘 진짜 할일이 없네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 날에는 보통 뭐하세요?
<lexlove> 눈치보면서 인터넷 보고 살짝 putty로 제 서버에 접속해서 방명록 보고...ㅋㅋ 일하는 척 하기도 하고.. 하루가 길어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 간단한 방명록 만들기가 쉽지 않네요. 책을 사서 봐야하나 고민하고 있어요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 걍 간단하게 글 쓰고 저장하고 하는거 만드시나보군요
<Work^Seony> 걍 디비 접속해서 저장만 하면 되는 거라, 게시판 만들기 시작점으로는 좋네요.
<lexlove> 네..로그인기능없이요
<lexlove> 일단 DB에 등록하는 것까지는 되요.ㅎㅎ 하나씩 할때마다 안되는 부분이 있던데 제가 검색을 잘 못해서 그런 듯 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안되는거 있으면 여기다 질문 하시지 그러셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 디비에 넣는거 되면 반은 하신거네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 인터넷으로 검색해서 하다보니 버전업에 따른 바뀐 부분이 있는거 같아요. 그걸 찾아내기가 쉽지 않네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 바뀌는게 있긴한데요, 방명록 만드는 정도의 간단한 쿼리문에는 영향 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 현재 상태는 DB에 한글저장까지 되요. 이제 이걸 불러서 출력하는 부분 해보고 있어요.
<lexlove> 쿼리문은 상관이 없는데 php구문에서 가령 form과 input type으로 보낸 경우 변수를 $변수명으로 사용하니 안되더라구요.
<lexlove> $name=$_POST[name] 이런식으로 해주고 사용해야하더군요.
<lexlove> 좀 힘들긴 한데 그냥 소스 따라쳐서 될때보다 공부가 많이 되긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그건 바뀐지 10년도 넘은 건데요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제가 방명록 소스를 너무 오래된 걸 보고 있나봐요. 흑;;;;;
<lexlove> 방명록 소스 자체를 다시 검색할까봐요.
<Work^Seony> 보안 때문에, 폼에서 데이터가 넘어갈 때 POST인지 GET인지 타입을 분명히 해줘야하죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 링크 하나 드릴까요
<lexlove> 네...
<Work^Seony> http://ydkworld.tistory.com/entry/PHP%EB%A5%BC-%EC%9D%B4%EC%9A%A9%ED%95%9C-%EC%B4%88%EA%B0%84%EB%8B%A8%EA%B2%8C%EC%8B%9C%ED%8C%90-%EC%84%A4%EA%B3%84
<Work^Seony> 대충 이 정도면 괜찮아보이네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 구글에서 php 게시판 만들기로 검색하니까 많이 나오네요
<lexlove> 음... 약간의 차이가 있긴 하네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 일단 보던 것과 이것을 참고해서 해볼께요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  전에 말씀드렸지만, 디비에 넣고 빼고 수정하는 것만 하시면, 사실 거의 다 하신 거에요
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 텍스트를 가공하는 작업들이죠...
<lexlove> http://lexlove.iptime.org/guest.php   현재 요것까지 했어요. 글올리기 하면 DB에 글이 올려집니다. ㅋ 한글도 써집니다.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이후로 가면, 엑셀 문서 만들 때 시트를 잘 만들어야하듯, 데이터베이스 테이블이랑 컬럼 구조를 "미리 설계"해야만 하는 단계가 오거든요.  그 과정도 한 번 거치시고나면 왠만하면 다 만만해보이실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> DB구조는 예전에 윈도우프로그래밍을 쪼끔 해서 어느정도 가능하다고 생각해요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 윈도우 프로그래밍 하면 디비도 하겠군요...
<lexlove> 웹쪽을 안해봐서 이번 기회에 좀 해보려고 무턱대고 덤비고 있어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 그러시면 뭐 서브쿼리 짜고 하는건 별 문제 없으시겠네요..
<Work^Seony> php 명령어만 익히시면 충분히 잘 하실 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 오히려 진짜 난관은 CSS에요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 하는 것도 아닌데 프로그래밍하는 것 같으면서도 사실은 디자이너가 해야하는 영역이라...
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 서니님 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 방명록에 적어주신글 봤어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 하~ 화면에 출력하는게 영 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 쿼리를 어떻게 짜셨어요?
<lexlove> 어디가 안되는지 모르겠길래 echo문을 여기저기 넣어서 보는 중인데요
<lexlove> $total=mysql_affected_rows();   <-- 여기가 안되는 듯 합니다. echo문으로 $total값을 출력하면 아무것도 안나와요.
<autowiz> php 는 한줄한줄 디버깅 하는 방법 없을까요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 한가해진 라즈곤입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 맨날 들어와서 인사만하고 가네요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> lexlove, php가 그게 좀 짜증납니다.  디버깅하기가 무척 힘든 언어라는 거에요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 보통 echo로 출력하거나, 시스템 로그에 찍어서 보거나 해요
<lexlove> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 혹시 집 서버에 phpmysql 설치하셨어요?
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 네
<lexlove> putty로 접속해서 이것저것 해보는 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 보통 php로 작업할 때 디비 쪽에 문제가 있을 경우에는요, phpmysql에서 해당 쿼리를 돌려보세요.
<lexlove> 아항...
<Work^Seony> 만약 쿼리가 잘 돌아가면, 그건 php 문법에 뭔가 오류가 있단 얘기거든요
<lexlove> 일단 쿼리는 잘 돌아갑니다.^^;
<Work^Seony> 그러면 php 문법 문제군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 올려주신 글도 봤어요. mysql로 들어가서 확인...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안년하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 병에 걸린건지... 며칠 내내 근무 시간 아니면 거의 잠만 자고 몸을 가누질 못하네요..
<razGon_i7> 가을병,.
<razGon_i7> 더 자라.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 더 이상 자면 안될 것 같아서 계란후라이 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 감자야~
<autowiz> 언제 놀러안올래? 실은  물어볼것도 있고 ... 맛난거 사줄께~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라면 먹고가~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 글 남기셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 아닐겁니다!!
<lexlove> 무식하게 DB에서 가져다가 출력은 가능하게 만들었어요.
<Seony> 라면먹고가라니... 더 좋은건 없나요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 이름도 정성스럽게 적고 가셨네요.ㅎ
<Seony> lexlove, 잘 나오네요.  저거 보니까 그냥 디비에서 뽑아온 데이터에 접근하는 문법만 고치시면 될 거에요
<Seony> 리턴된 데이터가 배열로 나오니까, for문 돌려서 배열로 풀어내시면 됩니다
<lexlove> Seony: 완성된 방명록 소스보고 따라하다가 포기했어요. 걍 하나씩 고쳐가야겠어요.
<lexlove> http://blog.naver.com/lexlove
<lexlove> 멀쩡한 건담을 어둠의 자식으로 만들어버렸어요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 흠칫...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: ㅎㅎ 다음에도 한번 들리겠습니다~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 네. 여기까지 온 것만으로도 감격이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조만간 대형 커뮤니티 운영하신다고..ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어 렉스님 커뮤니티 사업 하시는건가요? 호호호
<lexlove> 이거 해야하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 2번 회원할께요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 회원이 5명정도 될까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뒤에 공 다섯개가 빠진 것 같은데요? ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그랬으면 좋겠어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 와우.
<razGon_i7> 저도 인트라넷 게시판 만들어야되는데...
<razGon_i7> 참고하겟습니다.
<lexlove> razGon_i7: 병원게시판이요?
<razGon_i7> 비슷한데 다른거요
<razGon_i7> 초진환자 설문지?
<lexlove> 아~~~
<razGon_i7> 정확히는 진료정보를 작성하는 기록지요.
<razGon_i7> 어디아파서 그런지 ? 무슨약을 드시는지? 알러지는 있으신지? 아픈양상은? 혹은 어느부위로 통증은?
<razGon_i7> 이런식으로 기본정보는 작성하게 하려구요. 이게 처음은 힘든데 쌓아 놓으면 환자 재진볼때도 참고도 되고 좋을거 같아서요
<JasonJang> razGon_i7: 그런 용도라면, 혹시 구글 설문/폼...정확히 머더라? 암튼 그것이 더 좋챦아요?
<JasonJang> 검색중
<razGon_i7> 예 그것도 생각하고 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 구글설문지.
<JasonJang> ^^
<lexlove> http://lexlove.iptime.org/  일단 초간단 방명록 완성입니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 와우.
<lexlove> 여기까지 오는데 참 힘들었어요.ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 머했다구? 버럭    ㅋㅋㅋ (아재 게그)
<lexlove> 푸흡~~~~ (아재개그가 통하는 나이)
<JasonJang> 여러분들은 거의 헌(흔)나이 !    프렌 등 몇몇 제외.
<lexlove> 다들 젊으신거 같아요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 빨리 2달만 지났음 좋겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 얼른 서울가시게요?
<Seony> 전쟁영화 좋아하시면 이거 볼만합니다.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTzHj-R9McA
<Seony> 영화는 아니고 게임 트레일러인데, 음악이 너무 좋아서..
<razGon_i7> 처음이 힘들죠. 개념을 숙지하는게 말이죠.
<razGon_i7> 그다음은 쉽겟죠.
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 웃쒸...멋진거 잘 봤어요. Seony
<Seony> 음악 좋죠?
<JasonJang> 좀 놀랬어요. 또 보는 중
<JasonJang> 또 듣는 중
<Seony> 러시아 쪽 음악 같은데, 제가 좀 단조를 좋아해서 그런지 그 트레일러는 음악이 반이상 먹고들어가네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 네 어서 갈려고요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 홧팅!!! 제가 10년만 젊었어도 서울로 갈건데 지금은 늦었네요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안 늦었습니다 ~.~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 가는건 좋은데 그래도 걱정이네요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와..
<pchero_work> 영상 멋지네요.
<Seony> 네 그거 워썬더 라는 게임 트레일러에요
<Seony> 모스크바 공방전 승전 73주년 기념 트레일러라네요
<Seony> 사실, 헤일로5 트레일러도 진짜 겁나 멋있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 멋지네요.ㅎㅎ 영화같아요
<Seony> 헤일로5 오프닝 다시 보고싶어서 찾아보니까 더빙된건 없네요... 자막 버전만... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI8hBB9e0ZE
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 수고하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 벌써 다 왔네요ㅜ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기어워 4 평이 별로군요.
<Work^Seony> 평을 어디서 봤는데?
<Work^Seony> 기어워4 평점은 이미 완료됐어.  잘 나왔어.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그냥 커뮤니티에서 이런글 저런글 보는데 생각보다 안 좋은 평이 있길래요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무리 세계 명작 영화들도 까는 사람들이 있듯, 게임도 마찬가지거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 용량은 80GB 가까이 먹으면서 싱글 플레이 조차 인터넷 연결이 필요하고, 그래픽 별로에 왤케 스토리가 짧니.. 등등
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 용량은 피씨버전 말하는거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 그래서 다양한 게임사로부터 다양한 평점이 나오는데, 웹진별로 평이 워낙 다르다보니,
<Work^Seony> 어느정도 표준화된 평점을 매기는 곳이 있어
<Work^Seony> 일단, 기본적으로는 루리웹을 보면 되고, http://bbs.ruliweb.com/xbox
<Work^Seony> 스크롤 내려보면 기어워4는 8.7 나왔지
<Work^Seony> 외국쪽으로는 메타크리틱 이라고 하는 곳이 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 메타크리틱!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자주 들어만.. 봤습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 말하자면, 아무리 잘만들어도 까는 사람들은 까
<Work^Seony> 오죽하면, 루까성 이라는 단어가 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 루리웹에서 까면 성공한다 라는 말의 준말이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 클리앙도 클까성, 클빠망 있더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 글쿠나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 놋7이 클리앙에서 엄청 환호받자 (...)
<Work^Seony> 난 일단 그래도 수백 수천명이 모여서 평가를 하는 점수는, 어느정도 충분한 지표를 나타낸다고 생각하거든.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 여튼 이래저래 구경만 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 루리웹에서 기어워4 평점이 8.7인데,
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면 맞게 나온거 같아
<Work^Seony> 9점대 나오는 게임은 진짜 드물고, 사실 9점대 찍으면 이미 명작의 반열에 오르는 수준이야
<Work^Seony> 8점대면, "이미 재미는 충분히 보장한다" 정도로 보면 될 것 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 7점대면, 제값 주고 사기에는 조금 아까운 정도?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 8점 넘으면 일단 사고 생각하면 되는거군요ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 8점 넘으면, 그냥 사도 되는 게임이야.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 취향에 안맞는 부분은 어쩔 수 없어
<Work^Seony> 아무리 남들 재밌다고해도 나는 재미없을 수 있거든
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 스카이림 그렇게 재밌다고들해도 난 그냥 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그렇게 재밌어 보이진 않더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다들 스카이림은 모드질을 시작했을 때 진정한 재미가 시작된다고했지만...
<Work^Seony> 너처럼 처음하면 재밌을 거야.  내가 재미없게 느끼는 이유는, 폴아웃4를 너무 재밌게 했다보니 좀 비슷비슷한 면이 많아서 질려서 그래
<Work^Seony> 폴아웃이랑 스카이림이랑 같은 회사에서 나오거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Work^Seony> 베데스다 라는 회사인데, 그렇다보니 좀 비슷비슷해
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 베데스다 RPG는 폴아웃4를 처음으로 해봤는데, 너무 재밌게 했어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 엑박을 살지 안 살지가 중요한데 그 너머 게임만 보고 있네요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 왜 사람들이 폴아웃 폴아웃하는지 알게됐지
<Feren^IRCCloud> RPG는 고민 해봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 RPG 좋아하는데
<Work^Seony> 위쳐3는 우주급 명작 수준이고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 전 이 때까지 해본 RPG 게임들 중에서 최고 레벨이 10이였거든요... ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 10도 찍으면 PvP 해볼 수 있다길래 겨우겨우 찍고 탈탈 털리고 삭제했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 위쳐3는 진짜 게임 역사의 한 획을 그은 기념비적인 작품이고, 대부분의 사람들이 이제 서양 RPG는 위쳐3를 기준으로 나뉜다고 할 정도니깐...
<Work^Seony> 위쳐는 멀티가 없어
<Work^Seony> 그냥 싱글만 하는 거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 멀티 없는 RPG는 좀 신기하네요
<Work^Seony> 그래? 스카이림도 멀티 없는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥? 스카이림도 멀티가 없나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 맞네요 스카이림 멀티가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 니가 알고있는 RPG는 울나라식 MMORPG 생각하는가보네
<Work^Seony> 아니면 와우 같은...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스카이림 멀티 한다는 얘기는 못 들어본 것 같아서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 전 MMORPG 생각 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 온라인 게임 제외하고는 대부분의 RPG는 멀티가 없어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 많이 다른가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Work^Seony> 많이 다르지
<Work^Seony> 온라인 MMORPG는 그냥 몹 사냥하고 레벨 올리는게 제일 중요하다면,
<Work^Seony> 일반 게임에서의 RPG는 스토리가 아주아주 중요해
<Work^Seony> 위쳐가 우주급 명작의 반열에 오른건, 스토리가 어마무시하거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 일단 위쳐를 목록에 적어놓고 생각해봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 퇴마록이라는 소설 읽어본 적 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니요, 첨 들어봐요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 장편소설 뭐 읽어본거 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 태백산맥 정도요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 김용의 영웅문이라던가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨..
<Work^Seony> 은하영웅전설이라던가...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 모릅니다..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 내가 느끼는 감정을 좀 이해하기는 힘들겠구나
<Work^Seony> 위쳐3를 플레이하다보면, 이런 생각이 자주 들어 "와 세상에 어떻게 이런 스토리를 만들 수가 있지?"
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영웅문도 많이 들어봤는데 곰곰히 생각해보니 키움증권사 프로그램 이름...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오  그 정도군요ㅎㄹ
<Work^Seony> 보통 게임을 잘만들면, 내 기준으로는 어떤 현상이 생기냐면,
<Work^Seony> 내가 마치 현재 플레이하고 있는 게임 주인공이 된 것처럼 나 자신을 투영하는 습성이 있거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런 게임이 몇 개 있었는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 전 영화만 봐도 그래서..
<Work^Seony> 그 중 하나가 위쳐였지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<Work^Seony> 대사 많이 나오는거 읽기 싫어하는 사람들은 위쳐라는 게임이 안맞고,
<Work^Seony> 그거랑 상관없으면 위쳐는 우주 명작이고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민해볼께요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 뭘 사야 고민을..
<Work^Seony> 위쳐 시네마틱 트레일러 본거 없지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기름값은 30원씩 올라가고 그러는데 월급은 오를 기미가 안 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> 링크 하나 줄테니까 봐바.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXKbi-p87r4
<Work^Seony> 참고로 이 영상은, 위쳐3 게임의 특징을 아주 잘살려 만든 트레일러야
<Work^Seony> 등장인물, 기술, 배경, 대사 등등
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀오겠습니나~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보고 있는데 초반에 여자 캐릭터 사라질 때 순간 짜증이 날뻔 했습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ~~
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨.. 그냥 좀 sexual한(?) 장면이 나올려다 말길래요....
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 트레일러라서 그런진 몰라도 생각보다 어둡고 조금 호러스럽네요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저 영상에 나오는 여자 캐릭터는 실제 있는 등장인물이야
<Work^Seony> 자세한 얘기는 스포가 될 수 있으니깐 안해줄께
<Feren^IRCCloud> 실존 인물을 배경으로 만든 캐릭터인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아니
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 게임 속 등장인물 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위쳐라는 게임은, 위쳐라는 폴란드의 국민소설이라고 하는 아주 유명한 소설을 기반으로 하는 게임이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무서운건 좋다고, 공포영화 나오면 무조건 혼자 보러 가지만... 종종 뛰쳐 나오는 (...) 저로선 조금 겁나는 게임이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 역사, 배경, 등장인물들에 대한 스토리, 설정 등이 이미 다 잡혀있는 상태인거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 소설 기반이군요
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%8D%94%20%EC%9C%84%EC%B3%90%203:%20%EC%99%80%EC%9D%BC%EB%93%9C%20%ED%97%8C%ED%8A%B8?from=%EC%9C%84%EC%B3%90%203#s-6.8
<Work^Seony> 저 링크에 있는 부분만 봐바
<Work^Seony> GOTY라는 단어의 뜻은, Game Of The Year라고 해서, 올해의 게임 뭐 이런뜻
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 고티가 254
<Work^Seony> 게임웹진마다 매년 하나씩을 선정하는데, 254개면 앞으로 이 기록을 깰 게임이 나오기 쉽지않아
<Work^Seony> 10년에 하나 나올까 말까야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 포탈이 60인가 70이였는데 어마어마하네요;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잔고가 어디보자....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자야 하는데 게임 얘기로 정신을 못 차리네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 일단 자러 가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-20
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 완연한 농번기를 알려주네요
<razGon_i7> 딱..ㅎ
<JasonJang> 수확기 말씀이요?
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 벼베기 한창이셔서 접종환자도 없어요.ㅋ
<JasonJang> 아~ 그말씀이셨구나. 일전에는 보건복지부(?) ARS 전화와서 진드기 조심하라고....
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.apple.com/apple-events/october-2016/
<commania> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Seony^MacPro> hi
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 파이썬은 쓸수록 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> C 언어를 꽤 오래 공부했었는데 차라리 파이썬을 알았더라면.. 이라는 생각이 들라하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ 그치.  나도 지금 시스템 모니터링 툴 만드는 것도 파이썬으로 하고있거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 너무 맘에 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥가이버 칼 같은 기분 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Go 언어가 파이썬 같으면서도 컴파일러 언어라서 속도가 빠르다곤 하는데.. 별로 정이 안 가네요
<Seony^MacPro> 나도 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇게 인기가 없는데는 다 이유가 있다고 생각하기 때문에..
<cuwoom> 와우!! 파이썬!! 저 지난주부터 장고로 개발 시작...
<Seony^MacPro> 장고가 프레임웍이라 그런지 템플릿에서 텍스트 가공하는건 좀 어렵네요
<PotatoGim> Perl! Perl!
<PotatoGim> Go는 동시성을 위해 준비된 설비가 많아서 좋더군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 펄..도 정이 안 가요..ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가리는게 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 펄은 나름 재밌는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맛보기라도 해볼까요..흠흠
<Seony^MacPro> 언어 자체가 마치 정규식 같은 느낌이 들지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그럼 별로에요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/488475923
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=6248800&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<PotatoGim> 와우...
<PotatoGim> 조이콘은 아이디어가 기발하네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 알로하.
<razGon_i7> 피곤한 가을아침입니다.
<razGon_i7> 잠이 무지하게 오네요
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 가을 날씨 같은가보네요
<Work^Seony> 아 하긴 가을이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 아직 광주는 따뜻해서 낮에는 반팔입을만합니다.
<razGon_i7> 물론 긴팔 하나만 입고 다니지만
<razGon_i7> 하와이 가는 것을 결심하고 실행옮길때 많이 떨리셧겟어요
<razGon_i7> 저는 의원하나 옮기려는데 알아보는데만 ㅎㄷㄷ 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 사실 그때 당시에는 그런건 없었어요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 부산으로 여행가듯 갔다오는 심정이었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 당시는 그러니까 이런거죠, "어차피 갔다 다시 올건데"
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-21
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아...그러셧군요.
<razGon_i7> 저도 그런생각으로..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 집나온게 벌써 25년이네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기 너무 오래 살다보니 이젠 여기가 내 집이고 편해진 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제2의 고향이라 생각하고 있어요
<razGon_i7> 예 저도 그래요. 광주전남에 20년간 있으니..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 근데 제 역마살이 있는지 벗어나려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 어디로 이사하세요?
<razGon_i7> 예산이나 제주도로요 . 저만요. 의원옮겨 볼까해서요.
<razGon_i7> 정착하면 와이프 불러오려 합니다.
<Seony> 아 제주도...
<Seony> 제주도 좋단 사람도 있는가하면, 거기도 논두렁 조폭질이 심하다고 하는 사람들 있떠라구요
<razGon_i7> 그러긴한데 저희 장인의 고향이시라 어느정도 인맥있으면 될거 같아서요.
<Seony> 아 그럼 뭐 괜찮겠네요
<razGon_i7> 논두렁조폭이야 어디가나 있죠. 예산으로 가면 있을거 같은데.
<razGon_i7> 둘다 아시는 분의 영향권이라 일정이상 털리진 않을거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 논두렁 조폭'이 현존하다니....ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 동네 조폭 이런간가요?
<lexlove> 저는 처음 들어보는 말이에요
<JasonJang> 예, 같은 뜻!
<lexlove> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엥 논두렁 조폭 모르시는구나..
<Seony> 그럼 링크를 드려야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> lexlove, https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%85%BC%EB%91%90%EB%A0%81%20%EC%A1%B0%ED%8F%AD
<razGon_i7> 쉽게말하면 동네양아치인데. 그게 약간 불법과 합법을 잘넘는 애들이에요
<razGon_i7> 가장좋은건 그지역에 연줄같은게 있으면 되요. 약한거 말고 조금 강한거. 그동네 이장님의 조카나 손자가 와서 의원하면 못건들죠.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 제주쪽은 장모님 연줄이고요. 삽교는 거기 의사회에 총무맞으시는 분이고, 게다가 거기 건물주가 30년동안 그지역에서 일하신 원장님이시라 건들지 않을거에요.
<razGon_i7> 괜히 이상하게 놓으면 지역사회라고 와가지고 벅벅 뜯어가죠
<razGon_i7> 광양은 제법도시라 없을수도 있는데 조금만 교외로 가도 있어요.
<Seony> 일단 수도권만 벗어나도 다 있을 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 광양이 보기보다 지역의식이 되게 쎄요.
<Seony> 제철이 있다보니 시 재정 자립도가 좀 있나보네요
<lexlove> 지금 다니는 회사에 면접볼때 사장님께서 광양사람이면 좋겠다고 하시더라구요.
<lexlove> 시 자체는 가난하진 않아요.
<lexlove> 제가 아무래도 광양에 살아서 입사한 듯 보입니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 같은 지역 내에서도 지역 갈등이 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그게 이유가.
<razGon_i7> 광양사람이면 어디로 안가거든요
<razGon_i7> 서울에서 온친구는 어떻게든 다시 서울로 가려고 해요.
<razGon_i7> 이게 다그런건 아닌데 서울에서 살다 장성으로 내려온 공보의샘이 있었는데.
<razGon_i7> 우울하다고 하더군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아무것도 없다고.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 맛있는 고기와 좋은 공기. 그리고 홍길동(장성이 고향이라고 장성군이 주장함)이 있다고 햇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그런영향을 안미치는 지역의 한계가 대략보니 천안까지더군요.
<razGon_i7> 요즘은 세종이 생겨서 거기까ㅏ지?ㅋ
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 논두렁 조폭은 첨 들어 봤습니다
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 넷마블 사원 한분이 투신하셨다네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어쩌다가요...
<pchero_work> http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20161021001623195
<Seony> 기자가 얼마나 급했으면 아무 내용도 없이 ㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다~
<Ferendevelop> 슬슬 오실 떄가 되었는데....
<Work^Seony> 나? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎㅎ 기다리고 있었습니다~
<Work^Seony> 왜? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 딱히 이유가 있는건 아니고요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 하루 일과 중 하나가 된 기분이에요. 형한테 인사하기가 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 됐나 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 졸려서 잘려하다가도 3시(호놀룰루 기준 8시)가 얼마 안 남았음 기다렸다가 안녕하세요~ 하고 자거나 대화 나누다가 잠이 깨거나.. 둘 중 하나입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 내가 출근하는 시간이 거의 일정하다보니..
<Work^Seony> 셔틀버스 타고다니니까 시간이 크게 달라지진 않거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 어쩐지 항상 이 시간이더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 오늘은 손님도 없고 엄청 심심하네요
<Ferendevelop> 신기하게 이 시간만 되면 뭘 해도 잘 안되고 단순한거(?)를 추구하게 되더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 새벽이잖아.  집중력이 떨어질 시간이지
<Ferendevelop> 그렇다고 단순한거(?)를 하고 있으면 시간 날리는 기분이고..
<Ferendevelop> 항상 심야 근무날은 이것저것 해야지 하면서, 그거의 절반 정도만 하고 돌아가는 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그 시간에는 차라리 그냥 단순한거 하는게 나아.  괜히 머리쓰는거 붙잡아봐야 진행도 안되는게 더 시간 낭비야
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그런 면도 있네요
<Ferendevelop> 손님도 없고 노래 틀고 주유소 경영 가이드북이나 읽으면서 빈둥빈둥 하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 웹서핑은 어때
<Ferendevelop> Facebook, Feedly, Slack 전부 더 이상 올라오는게 없는 지경까지 웹 서핑 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 주유소 경영 가이드북 읽고 있는데 꽤 재미집니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 어떤데는 얼마 이상 주유시 로또 줘서 장사 잘 된다고 성공 사례에 올라오고 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 마케팅에 대한 내용이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개업 전 준비 사항부터 내용이 있어요 엄청 흥미롭습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 탱크로리 왔을 때 수칙에 관한 내용 읽고 있는데 제가 배운건 완전 야매 그 자체네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 세차 성공 사례엔 저희 주유소도 있고 그러네요ㅎㅎ 여기서 보니 신기합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 소장님이 세차 순수익만 7억이라고 했으니....
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇구나
<Ferendevelop> 개인적으로 주유 순수익이 궁금한데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 여긴 보통 하루 매출이 기본 2000부터 시작이라..
<Work^Seony> 일단 기름 사갖구오는 비용이랑 인건비 운영비까지 다 알아야 순수익이 나오니까...
<Work^Seony> 그건 회계장부에 깊이 관여하지 않으면 알아내기 힘들지
<Ferendevelop> 전기세가 한달에 110, 물세가 80, 방범 10, 대략 200 잡고..
<Ferendevelop> 직원 월급은 다 알고 있는데 지금 인원 기준으로 930에..
<Ferendevelop> 기름 배차 주문 페이지에 접속할 수 있는 권한은 있어서 들어가서 입금 내역 조회 시도했는데 마스터 계정이 필요하네요..
<Ferendevelop> 제일 중요한걸 알 수가 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<Work^Seony> 그게 단순히 그렇게 계산되지 않아.  그래서 사업이라는건 모르는 거야.
<Ferendevelop> 뻔한 방법으로 입금 현황 확인을 했는데 기름을 얼마 받고 얼마 준지가 확인이 안되서 알 길이 없습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 포기포기..
<Work^Seony> 업주가 보는 시각과 근로자가 보는 시각이 다른건, 업주가 되면 들어가는 비용이 상상을 초월하게 많대
<Ferendevelop> 하긴.. 이거 말고 보험비도 있고.. 편의점 물건 이것도 있고..
<Ferendevelop> 주유소 협회라는 곳에도 돈을 내고 본사에서도 뭘 가져갈테니 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 세금도 있꼬
<Work^Seony> 암튼 여기저기서 내야할 돈이 어마어마하게 많다더라
<Ferendevelop> 사장님만 아시겠죠.. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 맞다. 아까 넷마블 직원 사옥 투신 사건은 자기가 횡령을 하고 그걸 갚아야 하는 상황이 되자 가족들에게 빚을 안기기 싫어서 자살을 택한 사건이더라고요..
<Ferendevelop> http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20161021010013261
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇구나...
<Work^Seony> 사정 알려지기 전까지는 IT 노동자의 최후니 뭐니 그랬는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그리고 미국쪽에서 GitHub, Twitter 접속이 안된다는 이야기가 새벽 1시부터 돌던데 그게 DDoS 공격 때문이네요..
<Ferendevelop> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3133847/internet/ddos-attack-on-dyn-knocks-spotify-twitter-github-etsy-and-more-offline.html
<Ferendevelop> 넷마블이 '구로의 등대'라는 별명이 있을 정도라.. 다들 넷마블 욕했었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ dns 공격이 있었나봐.  한 6시간 정도 됐어
<Work^Seony> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759520
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 벌써 6시간이군요;
<Ferendevelop> http://blog.daum.net/kyd6591/4196
<Ferendevelop> 항공기 퍼스트 클래스 체험기인데 엄청 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 얼마 전에 신용카드 수령 할 때 온갖 허세를 부린 제 친구가 생각납니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 탱크로리 기사분이 오셔서 기름 단가 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 정확하게 얼마인건 모르지만 보통 시중가 - 150원이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 군대 갓제대하고 나와서 알바할 때 당시에 일했었던 곳이,
<Work^Seony> 그런 탱크로리 차들이 기름을 채우는 탱크 터미널 이라는 곳이었지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오ㅎㅎ 신기할 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 근데 기름 때문에 건강엔 안 좋을 것 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 휘발류잖아
<Work^Seony> 어차피 공기중으로 날아가는데
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 저는 여기 근무하면서 몸이 안 좋아지는걸 조금씩 느낄 정도더라고요..
<Ferendevelop> Freenode 서버 리붓이 된건지.. IRCCloud도 끊기고 Freenode 웹챗도 이상했네요. 제 메시지가 날아간건지 안 날아갔는지도 모르겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-22
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/489034484
<LinDol> 헐
<LinDol> 이거 가능한건가요? ㄷ ㄷ
<HolyKnight> 천재쥬...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-23
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 주일 아침입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 냐옹
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/490702728
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 댓글이 더 웃기네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-16
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<bridgebot> <draco> 난 고양이 싫은데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지난주 수요일날 출시한 게임 지금까지 달려서 43시간 플레이했는데, 시간으로만 따지고보면 거의 정규직 풀타임 근무시간이랑 같군요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄴㅌㄷ
<HolyKnight> 요즘 삼13하고 있슴다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 비 수도권 지역 활동 증대를 위해 대전지역 세미나를 준비하였습니다. 11월 4일 토즈 TSC대전탄방센터에서 열립니다. 대전이나 근처 지역 거주하신다면 많이 와주세요. :slightly_smiling_face: https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/09/19/november-daejeon-seminar.html
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 입장하자마자 졸립네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 헥토버페스트 PR 4개 달성 완료! https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/stats/sukso96100
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <jtjisgod> [2017 행사 제 2 회 ] 국민대 x 우분투 청소년 CTF
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-17
<PotatoGim> 오오... GlusterFS 서밋 참석합니다...
<PotatoGim> 태어나서 처음 해외로...ㅜ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오오
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 잘 다녀오셔요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<PotatoGim> 큭...ㅜ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 저는 금요일에 도쿄에서 하는 오픈수세 아시아 참석하러 가요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 주말간 하는거라 전날 갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 해외 컨퍼런스는 처음이네요
<PotatoGim> 아직 여권도 없어서 급하게 발급해야 하네요 ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 오픈수세도 재미있는게 많겠네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 리브레 오피스도 같이 하는거라 제미난거 많이 하는거 같더라구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 문제는 제가 오픈수세를 잘 모릅니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도 GlusterFS를 잘 모르지만 가는...
<autowiz> 요즘은 그래도 여권이 좀 빨리나오는듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 참... 한잔하실 때 불러주신다는 이야기를 얼핏...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 나는 누가 안불러주나? 불러만 주면 계산은 잘 할 수 있는데... (돈은 auto wiz주머니에서 꺼내구 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 두시반쯤에 소여물 주러갈때까지 잉여잉여합니다;
<soyeomul> 신문 보도를 봤어요 삼성 빅스비 수장이 교체되었다면서..
<soyeomul> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2017/10/17/2017101700461.html
<soyeomul> 제가 말할바는 못되지만.. 전산 언어로 무언가를 맹그는게 참 쉬운게 아님을 느끼네요..
<soyeomul> 소키우는거 보다 더 빡세 보이는...
<soyeomul> 전산으로 업을 하시는 분들 모두 힘내십시오!!! 화이팅!!!
<soyeomul> 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<autowiz> 흐어~ 재순님이 제 주머니를 해킹하실려고 하시는군요 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 저도 소고기 사주세요
<bluedusk> 가난한 직장인에게
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글 어시스턴트가 되기 시작하는군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 제 태블릿은 롤리팝이라 안되지만...;;
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오 저도 되네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 노래 하라고 했더니 이상한 힙합을...
<bridgebot> <draco> 농담하라고 하면 아재개그 하고..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그나저나 남자 목소리가 생겼네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아재개그 진짜 노답이던데…
<bridgebot> <draco> ...남자 목소리 싫어요. 목소리 어떻게 바뀌
<jason_KR> draco님이 순간순간 여성으로 변신하는 것이 빠를 듯. ㅋ
<jason_KR> 그럼 남자 목소리 좋아질꺼여요.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 음… 그러게요 목소리 바꾸는게 진짜 안보이네…
<bridgebot> <draco> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/10/03/google-assistant-male-voice-voice-ii-now-live-phones-google-home/
<bridgebot> <draco> 설정 방법은 있는데..한국어는 남성만 되는거 같군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 훗. 기계의 목소리는 여자 목소리가 표준이거늘
<bridgebot> <draco> 스페이스 오디세이 같은 악당 목소리만 남자
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글의 머신러닝 프로그램이 스스로 복제하는걸 터득했다는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://futurism.com/googles-machine-learning-software-has-learned-to-replicate-itself/
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 글 내용을 보면 뭔가 막 SF스러운 내용은 아니네요..
<autowiz> 저같은 까막눈은 읽는데 시간이 좀 걸릴거같습니다  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 점점 미래가 다가오고 있는거같습니다.
<autowiz> 밝을지 어두울지는 아직 확실하진 않지만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 슼카이넷?
<bridgebot> <draco> 그냥 머신러닝 짜는데 다른 머신러닝 시켜서 짠다 수준인듯
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 구글이 1~2년 전부터 말하던 거 같은데...
<drake_kr> 다들 텐서플로 노래를 부르고 있지만 제대로 하는 사람 없음..
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그럴 수 밖에 없는게, 나온지 얼마 안됐잖아요
<drake_kr> 인공지능 10년 넘게 판 신정규씨도 잘 모른다는데 텐서플로우 6개월 완성은 어떻게 하는거지
<bluedusk> 그렇게 빅데이터도 3개월 완성 자바 개발자 3개월 완성 리눅스 엔지니어 3개월 완성
<bluedusk> 텐서플로어는 6개월로 늘어났네요
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 고기 사줘요
<bluedusk> 조만간 텐서플로어도 3개월 완성 나오면 풀스텍 개발자 3개월 + 빅데이터 3개월 + 텐서플로어 3개월
<bluedusk> 9개월이면 괴물 만들수 있네요
<bluedusk> drake_kr:  존잘로님이 고기 안사줘요
<bluedusk> 저도 고기좀 먹고 싶은데 퓨ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 꼬기
<drake_kr> 서니님은 스떼끼 자주 드시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아주 자주는 안먹어요.  오븐 쓰는 비용이 더 나와서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 점심시간에 간단하게 점심용 스테이크+밥 파는 곳이 많긴한데, 하필 제가 일하는 곳 근처에는 없어서 그것도 자주 못먹네요...
<drake_kr> 미쿸 살다 한국 오면 오븐없어서 되게 적응 안된다던데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 동네는 전기세가 좀 비싸기도 하지만, 영토만 미국땅이지 사람들은 사실상 거의 다 아시아계라서 대부분 쌀밥 해먹어요
<drake_kr> 김치전도 오븐에..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무리 미국에서 태어나서 미국인으로 교육받고 자라도, 식습관은 어쩔 수 없다더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 직원 중 하나가 엄마가 한국사람인데, 어릴 때 엄마가 해준 김치찌개 같은 찌개류가 제일 맛있어서 자기 애들이랑 아직도 한국음식 해먹는다네요...
<drake_kr> 일본에서 미국사람 접대하는데 자꾸 스시집 데려가서 힘들었다는 미국사람 이야기도 봤어요
<drake_kr> 치즈버거랑 콜라가 미국사람한테는 김치같은 존재라더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서양인들이 유난히 동양 음식에 겁이 많은 거 같더라구요... 그까이꺼 걍 먹어보면 되지...
<drake_kr> 산낙지 어쩌죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 그리고 감자는 밥 같은 존재구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 그 서양문학 보면, 바다에서 거대한 문어 괴물이 많이 등장하잖아요...
<drake_kr> 크라켄!
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 그런 문어나 오징어 계열 생물은 먹는게 아니라고 생각한다네요...
<drake_kr> 미국사람은 그나마 괜찮아하는거 같던데 영국사람은 오징어만 봐도 극혐하는듯
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 겨우 익혀먹는 정도는 유럽 몇몇 국가에서 먹는데, 날로 먹으라니 기절하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 쩝
<bluedusk> 고기
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 서양애들은 고구마도 별로 안좋아합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 고구마 피자 이런거 얘기하면 겁나 정색해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이건 이해될만한게,
<drake_kr> 개고기도 안먹고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서, 밥 생각해보세요.  우리 입장에서 밥이 달면 좀 싫죠?
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 파인애플 피자는요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 서양애들한테 감자 = 밥 같은 거래요.  그래서 고구마는 단맛이 나는 감자라고 해서 되게 이상한 맛이라서 별로 안좋아한다네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 파인애플 피자 겁나 싫어하잖아요.
<drake_kr> 근데 파인애플피자는 저도 싫음..
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 하와이안 피자라고 하면 피자에 파인애플 토핑올린거 상상하는데, 정작 하와이에서도 그런 피자는 찾아보기 힘들어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에서 나는 파인애플이 워낙 유명해서 좋긴 한데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서도 그런 피자는 안먹어요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 파인애플 피자 맛있는뎁…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 나만 좋아하나…
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 Dole이라는 세계적으로 유명한 농산물 회사가 원래 여기 하와이에서 처음 생긴거거든요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 고든 램지 : 으얽ㄱ 파인애플은 음식에 올리는게 아닙니다
<drake_kr> 설탕밥 좋아하는 사람도 있는데요 뭐
<ircCloud^Seony> John Dole이라는 사람이 세운 회사인데, 사실 하와이 역사의 아픈 부분 중 하나이긴 하죠...
<drake_kr> 잔 돌이라니
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 하와이 Dole 농장에서 나오는 골든 파인애플 진짜 맛있습니다.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ㅋㅋㅋ 장난으로 말한 건데 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 매번 먹는거지만, 한조각 입에 넣으면 진짜 감탄이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 겁나 싸고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 스테이크 얘기하니까 야밤에 고기 땡기긴 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 파인애플스태이크..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 으아아아 일주일동안 나랏밥만 먹어야하는 학생앞에서 그러는거 아님다
<drake_kr> ??
<ircCloud^Seony> 육질 연하게 하는 목적으로 파인애플 넣는건 좋습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 함박스테이크에 가끔씩 파인애플올리는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 자꾸 고기얘기를…
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 토요일 저녁 종로 vs 강남
<bridgebot> <draco> 남이 사주는거라면 파인애플 피자도 좋음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 강남이 더 좋아요
<bluedusk> 집에서 가까우니
<drake_kr> 강남 무한리필 소고기 갑시다
<bluedusk> 오 그런데가 있어요?
<drake_kr> 시룸말고요
<drake_kr> 회비 2만원
<bluedusk> 어딘지 몰라서
<bluedusk> 스테이크 홀릭이라면 문 닫았어요
<bluedusk> 한 3달전에.;
<drake_kr> 강남 무쏘
<drake_kr> jason_KR: 이번 토요일 강남 소고기 회비 2만원 +@ 어떠십니까
<drake_kr> 문닫았으면 돼지고기먹으면되지
<bluedusk> ~_~
<bluedusk> 넴
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 정말 회같은건 아시아 문화권인가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 날 것으로 먹으면 아시아 음식이라는 고정관념이 좀 있는 듯 싶더군요
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 필리핀에 있을때 사시미가 가끔 땡기긴 했는데....
<bridgebot> <kimej> 토마토도 아시아에선 안익히는데 서양에선 익혀서 먹는다고….
<drake_kr> 프랑스 음식에 토마토 엄청 들어가지 않나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이탈리아 음식에도 많이 들어갑니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 피자부터가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 스파게티도 그렇고...
<drake_kr> 토메이러
<drake_kr> 암튼 서울에서는 이번 토요일에 보죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 기본적으로 아시아는 요리를 만들 때 빼고는 과일을 생으로 먹으니...
<bridgebot> <draco> 토마토도 생으로 먹게 된거 아닐까 싶은데
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 윽! 늦게 봤어요. 물론 저녁시간이겠죠? (쫌 고민스런 거리이기는 한데...) 저 노력중.
<bluedusk> 헐
<jason_KR> 왯? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 택시운전사 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 네 재밌어요.  저도 극장에서 봤는데 괜찮더라구요
<ahoops> (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-18
<autowiz> 점점 가을 날씨가 되어가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 독서도 많이 하고 해야하는데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <draco> 독서의 최대 적은 스마트폰이죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 크롬 62 버전이 떴네요
<autowiz> 저는 스마트폰 별로 안합니다. 대신 PC 를 아주 많이 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 저도 스마트폰은 별로 안합니다. 태블릿을 많이...(그게 그거..)
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 태블릿이 오래되서 바구고 싶은데 고장이 안나네요. 고장 안나는데 바꾸는건 아깝고...
<autowiz> 중고로 팔아도 원하는 금액을 받기도 힘들구요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 인사드립니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<a1batr0ss> snoonet 네트워크 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<a1batr0ss> 이틀전에 넷봇 어택 당했네요
<a1batr0ss> 봇넷 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops> 오랜만에 뵈요 ㅋ
<ahoops> (__)
<ahoops> 서피스 프로를 구입했는데 이게 키보드가 없군요 ㅠ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 별매인가요?
<ahoops> 네 따로 파나봐요. 포장뜯으니 아무것도 없네요 차저랑 프로빼고는요;;
<ahoops> 당연히 있을줄알았는데 흑 슬프군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 따로 팝니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 키보드가 원래 키보드가 아니라 정식으로는 커버라서..
<bridgebot> <draco> 게임의 DLC를 보는 느낌 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 근데요
<ahoops> 브릿지봇이면 어디쪽이랑 연결되어있는거에요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 꼭 필요한건 아닌데 많이 필요한건 따로 판다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> MS에서는 태블릿 PC를 지향하는 듯합니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> MS의 서피스가 성공해서 2in1 컴터 종류가 탄생했죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 브릿지 봇은...슬랙 채팅방과 연결되어 있어요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> irc ------------- 브릿지 봇 ------------슬랙(general 채널)
<ahoops> 네 그렇군요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 요즘은 슬랙 쓰는 IT분들이 많아서...
<ahoops> 이늠들이 커버에 키보드 달아서 비싸게 팔아먹을 함정을 팔줄은 몰랐네요.
<ahoops> 근데 슬랙은 뭐에요 ㅎㅎ;
<bridgebot> <draco> 메신저인데요, 다양한 외부 서비스(깃헙이나 구글등...)와 연계가 잘되서 업무용이나 협업용으로 많이 쓰이는 메신저입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리나라에서는 그거 참고해서 잔디라는 메신저도 나와 있죠.
<ahoops> 그런게 있군요.
<ahoops> 찾아봐야겠군요 ㅋ ^^;
<fmowl> 저는 무슨 고양이가 될까요?
<ahoops> 하얀고양이 검은고양이 도둑고양이 등등 많은데 너무 질문이 막연해요.
<ahoops> 슬랙이 이게 많이들 쓰는거나봐요..
<ahoops> 급 흥미가 가는군요 ㅋ
<jason_KR> 급성장은 했지만, 아직...좀 더 지켜봐야 할~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 고양이 때문에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 무수히 생겼다 없어진 협업용 메신져들중에서는 그래도 요즘 선전하고 있죠.
<jason_KR> ah oops님 오랜만입니다. ^^
<ahoops> 오랜만에 인사드려요 ㅋ (__)
<ahoops> 에궁. 역시 전 태블릿 스타일은 아닌듯하네요. 서피스는 그냥 와이프 상납해야할듯,.;;
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그냥 키보드를 사셔도 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 랩탑용 키보드는 제가 안좋아해서요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 조그만해서 완전 싫어해요 ㅠ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 손가락이 닿는 부분이 작은게 싫으신건가요?
<ahoops> 네
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 가방에 넣기 위해서는 어쩔 수 없죠...
<ahoops> 같은 스펙에 스크린이 30인치정도 되는녀석있으면 좋겠는데 다들 12인치 이렇게만 나오는군요;
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 30인치요?
<ahoops> 네 터치되고 고해상도에 30인치정도에 밧데리 내장된게 제가 원하는건데요. 그런게 없어서요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그런거는 유저층이 매니악 해서 DIY하셔야 할듯한데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 그러게요
<ahoops> 시장성이 없어서 안만들겠죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 용도는 와이프 가게 하는데 예쁜 POS UI 만들어주고 싶어서 그래요.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 저는 뭐하러 갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 지금은 막 타블릿에 일하고 있는데, 맨날 쓰는거니 좀 우아한 녀석으로 주고싶어서요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠 30인치는 없나보네요 60인치 4K 태블릿은 몰라도…
<ahoops> 하악 60인치요;;
<ahoops> 어디 제품에요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어디더라… 중국어 이름같던데요
<bridgebot> <kimej> fuhu였나 fufu였나
<bridgebot> <draco> 30인치라니...휴대가 힘들지 않나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 들고 쓰기도 힘든
<ahoops> 업무용으로 쓸거라서 움직일일은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 서피스 스튜디오가 28인치죠
<bridgebot> <draco> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzMLA8YIgG0
<ahoops> pc사고 모니터 좋은거 사도 되는데 그건 이쪽이 정전이 워낙심해서 애매하구요.
<ahoops> ups박아도 되는데 왠지 맘에 안들어요 ㅠ 스튜디오도 심각하게 고민중에요.
<ahoops> 그냥 큰 서피스 프로가 나와주면 최상인데 말이죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 군더더기 없이 그냥 판때기 하나 주면서 이거가지고 일해라~ ㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 그렇게 크면 어차피 스탠드가 필요할테고, 전원은 USB만으로 안될테고....결국 서피스 스튜디오가 될거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> iMac
<ahoops> 후아 이제 가계 문닫고 맥주한잔하고 왔네요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 직원들 맥주한병씩 챙겨주고 스타방송 틀어주는 센스~
<ahoops> 대개 오랫동안 서니님 못괴롭혔는데, 좀 좀이 쑤시고 그렇고 하네요,
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-19
<bridgebot> <draco> 17.10 릴리즈 날이네요 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<bridgebot> <draco> 영국은 아직 18일이겠지만
<autowiz> 17.04 나온지 얼마 안된거같은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 참 세월 빠릅니다. 17.10 은 얼마나 더 좋아졌을기 기대가 되는군요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 6개월마다 업데이트하지만요.
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 더 무거워졌을지 걱정은 안되시나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 14.04만 해도 왠만큼 오래된 피씨에서 굴려먹기 힘들 정도에요
<autowiz> 사실 가볍고 빠릿한걸 엄청원하긴 하는데 뭐 직접 만들기는 힘들어서 포기하고 있습니다. 몇주전에 컴퓨터 자료 정리좀 하면서
<autowiz> 예전 우분투 9.04 켜보니 완전 빠릿하고 UI 도 초고속이고 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 유니티가 무거웠을까요 Gnome이 무거웠을까요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그놈3 써보니까 겁나 무겁던데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 예전에 비하면 편의기능이나 그래픽이 화려해져서...무거워질 수밖에 없는 것 같아요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그래봐야 웹브라우저만 쓰는게 80%인것 같은데 ;;;
<bridgebot> <fmowl> wayland가 붙여 있니깐 덜 무거워질지도 몰라요.
<autowiz> 선택할 수 있게 옵션을 주면 좋겠는데 말이지요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 생각해보면 14.04가 3년 전에 나온 거니까, 5년 전 피씨에서 버벅거리는건 어찌보면 상식적이겠군요...
<autowiz> 하긴 제 PC 도 꽤 됐네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 슬슬 느려지는게 정상인거같기도 하고 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <draco> 제 PC도 2006년 조립해서 2008년에 한번 CPU 업글한거라...
<autowiz> 흐어~ 거의 10년다되어가는건가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 그런데 쿠분투 돌립니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 느려터져도 윈도우보단 나은...
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/G8IV2zD0/Screenshot_20171019-083323_01.jpg
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> OMG! Ubuntu! 에서 오랜만에 우분투 새 릴리즈에 대한 영상을 만들었네요. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DxbT8411a8
<bridgebot> <draco> 중간에 고양이...
<bridgebot> <draco> 고양이들이 인간의 잠재의식을 조정하며 세계정복중인듯. 여기저기 다 고양이
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 유니티나 그놈이 무거운게 아니죠
<drake_kr> X11이죠
<Work^Seony> 딴 게임할 때는 그런 생각 안드는데, 이브온라인 하면서 처음으로 한국사람이랑 같이 게임할 수 있는 시간대에 사는 게 부러운 건 처음이네요...
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 잘하시는 분들 거의 새벽시간대 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 저녁-밤 시간은 사람만 많을 뿐..
<drake_kr> 중고딩이 꼭 필요한 게임 아니잖아요 그거
<Work^Seony> 이 게임은 중고딩은 거의 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 새벽에 더 사람이 없죠..
<Work^Seony> 다음날 출근해야해서..
<Work^Seony> 유저의 90% 이상이 프로그래머, 금융업, 사업가라던데, 울나라에선 걍 국산 온라인 게임에 지친 애들이 분탕질하기 좋다는 소문듣고 오는 애들만 득실대서...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 한국은 요즘 게임 때려잡기에 혈안이 돼있어서......
<Work^Seony> 네.. 어떻게든 규제하려고 하죠...
<drake_kr> http://m.thisisgame.com/webzine/nboard/213/?n=46723
<Work^Seony> 기어워 호드50 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기어워4 호드도 나름 재밌어서 한참 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여러번 본건데도 또 보게 되는군요..
<Work^Seony> 저기서 명대사가 나오죠... "오락하는데 이유가 어딨어!! 그냥 하는 거지!!"
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저게 또 쉬우면 저렇게 안 해요 -_-ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 퇴근해서 게임이나... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 적당히 어려운 정도를 몰라서 드럽게 어렵게 낸 게임이 다크소울
<Work^Seony> 다크소울은 1편이 악명높더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 3편부터 해봐서 그런지 그럭저럭 할만했어요
<Work^Seony> 혼자 힘으로 막보는 깼으니...
<drake_kr> 첫판왕에서 포기하는 사람이 너무 많
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이런건 또 협동전은 나이먹은 아재들이 잘 하드라고요
<drake_kr> 애들은 경쟁전 잘하고..
<Work^Seony> 근데 저번에 닥솔3 엔딩 보면서 결심한 건, 앞으로 이렇게 스트레스 받는 게임은 하지말자 였어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 매운떡볶이 먹지 말자는 다짐 같네요
<Work^Seony> 비슷하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가끔 미친듯이 땡기는 그맛
<drake_kr> 스트레스를 받았으니 더 큰 스트레스를 받아서 푼다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 개인적으로 다크소울3는 그래도 좀 할만 했어요
<Work^Seony> 공포스러운 분위기를 싫어해서, 그것만 제외하면 괜찮더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그런 러브크래프트 스러운 분위기 딱 질색인데...
<drake_kr> 전 좀비물 딱 질색
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 위쳐3 세일 하길래 goty 버전으로 질렀어요..
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> ....
<bridgebot> <draco> 저도 좀비물은 별로
<bridgebot> <draco> 지저분한거 싫음
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 위쳐... 위쳐야말로 꼭 해봐야죠...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 낼모레 강남에서 소먹습니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 와 부럽습니다 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 오세요
<drake_kr> 회비 2만
<bridgebot> <kimej> 기숙사생이라…
<drake_kr> 모질라믄 bluedusk 씨가 내실듯
<drake_kr> 토욜인데요
<lexlove> 와~ 소!!!!
<drake_kr> 드리프트렉스님은 술마시는 모임이라 권하기가..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 토요일도 기숙사입니다!
<drake_kr> 군대라는 기숙사!?!?
<drake_kr> 밥나오지 옷나오지 못나오지
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어우 그래도 거긴 안갈래요
<lexlove> 전 오라해도 못가네요. 교통비가 더 듦!
<drake_kr> (대리비가)
<lexlove> 졸리네요.
<hkeylocal> 요즘 또 컵헤드라는 게임이 핫하던데요
<hkeylocal> 다크소울급 난이도라던가 제2의 언더테일이라던가 별명도 다양한...
<hkeylocal> 해보니까 난이도 장난 아닙니다-_-;;
<drake_kr> 스타크래프트
<ircCloud^Seony> 컵헤드... 플래포머는 딱 질색이라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아사신크리드 재밌나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 할만합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아주 재밌다고 말하긴 어려운데, 그래도 그 정도면 충분히 해볼만한 가치가 있는 게임이에요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙네요
<lexlove> 네네. 오랜만입니다.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그동안 바쁘셨나봐요
<lexlove> 명절연휴가 긴 탓에 저번주 내내 야근했어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 3/4분기평가 까지 겹쳐서 쪼매 바빴습니다.
<drake_kr> 소를 못드신다니 유감입니다
<bridgebot> <draco> http://twitter.com/jacking75/status/920888564518240257
<bridgebot> <draco> 구글 번역이 소스가 500줄이라고
<drake_kr> 영찬형님 낼모레 시간 안됩니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 설마 500줄로 구글 번역기가 돌아갈 리가...
<ircCloud^Seony> 499,500줄은 머신러닝 소스코드에 병합됐고, 구글 번역기 로딩하는 코드만 500줄이겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 위쳐 70프로 할인
<drake_kr> 문명5를 90프로 할인할따 샀는데..
<drake_kr> 서니님 문명5를 30시간 하셨네요
<drake_kr> 말이 안되는 시간인데
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.
<drake_kr> ??
<bluedusk> 저 송구하지만 월급전이라 힘들어요....
<drake_kr> 햇살론?
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 문명5 해보니까 제 스타일에 안맞더라구요
<pchero_work> 요즘 위쳐3 플레이 하고 있습니다. 완전 대박이던데요. :) 전에 서니님이 추천하신 이유가 있더군요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 벨렌 군주 관련 서브퀘를 하시게 될텐데, 거기서 소름 돋으실 겁니다...
<pchero_work> 아.
<pchero_work> 퀘 다깨고 DLC 플레이 하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그 벨렌 군주는 정말 쇼킹했어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그쵸... 저도 엄청 놀랐어요
<pchero_work> 생각없이 나름 고민해서 선택했는데
<pchero_work> 결과가... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 결과 보고서, "아 다시 할까" 고민했었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미안하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 네.. 저도 완전 미안. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 아, 젠장. 이런느낌.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그나저나 pchero님 거기 유럽애들 EVE Online 많이 할텐데, 그건 관심 없으신가요
<pchero_work> 게다가 게롤트가 무미건조하게 나레이션 읊는데..
<pchero_work> 이브 온라인은... 그냥 생각만 하고 있습니다. ^^;;; 아직은..
<ircCloud^Seony> 와인 농장 DLC는 분위기가 밝아서 개인적으로 좋았어요
<pchero_work> 아! 지금 와인 농장 하고 있어요
<pchero_work> 돌심장은 이미 완료! ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그럼 거의 다 하셨네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 위쳐 다 깨고나면 다음 게임은 뭐하시나요?
<pchero_work> 스팀 기록보니까 벌써 95시간..
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음번 게임 아직 결정 안하셨으면 지난 주에 발매한 미들어스 섀도우 오브 워 추천합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 이번 세대 게임에서 베스트로 꼽는 게임 중 하나가 저번편 섀도우 오브 모르도르였어요.
<pchero_work> 아! 벌써 했습니다. :) 서니님이랑 저랑 취향이 비슷한 것 같네요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아 저번편이요.
<pchero_work> 요번 발매된건 아직 마음만.. ^^;;; 할인 기다리고 있어요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 저번편... 저는 너무 재밌어서 3번이나 했어요...
<pchero_work> 여기는 워해머 시리즈 많이 하더라구요. 이브도 하는 사람이 많긴 합니다. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 게임들 왠만하면 엔딩 보고나서 절대 다시 안하는데, 섀도우 오브 모르도르는 3번이나 했죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 이번편 소감 말씀드리자면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 전편보다는 살짝 어렵습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전편처럼 막 무쌍은 못찍어요
<bluedusk> 헐
<pchero_work> 아고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 공성전이 생각보다 그저 그렇구요, 네임드 오크들이 수시로 출연합니다
<bluedusk> 전편 저는 잡입 액션으로 시작해서
<bluedusk> 무쌍으로 끝냈는데
<bluedusk> 그럼 이번편도
<pchero_work> 딱 돌아보기 직전에 피니쉬! 하는게 재밌었는데
<bluedusk> 잠입액션 느낌으로 하다가 무쌍해야 하나..
<ircCloud^Seony> 잠입도 쏠쏠은 한데, 스킬만 갖춰지면 아예 그냥 대놓고 요새 정문으로 들어가서 전부 다 털 수 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 모르도르편 할 때, 복수전 뜨면 아예 정문으로 대놓고 뚜벅뚜벅 걸어가서 네임드 잡고 나왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도 초반엔 조심조심했는데 나중엔 뭐 ..
<bluedusk> 그나저나 전 먼저 들어가볼께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 처형을 무한으로 할 수 있다보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 들어가세요
<bluedusk> 다들
<bluedusk> 행복하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이번 미들어스는, 네임드가 너무 자주 나와서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 장소에서 무려 5명이나 상대한 적도 있었어요
<pchero_work> 어? 이미 플레이 중이신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔딩 봤죠 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 출시한지 5일만에 45시간 플탐 찍고 엔딩 봤어요
<pchero_work> 컥.
<pchero_work> 일하셨군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 진엔딩 따로 있다는데, 단시간 내에 너무 달려서 좀 질려서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스 원 엑스 나오면 그때 향상된 그래픽으로 다시 공성전을... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 공성전이 수두룩하게 남아서 그거 마저 끝내야하거든요
<bluedusk> 어 ircCloud^Seony 님 스팀 아이디 뭐에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 스팀은 거의 안하는데요... jswlinux 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아시다시피 저는 콘솔 유저라...
<bluedusk> 아 그러시구나 전 스팀에서 사서 하셨다는줄.;
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인 이랑 스카이림 할 때만 피씨로 게임해요...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 옷
<soyeomul> fmowl 님 안녕하세요~!!!
<soyeomul> 방금 이메일 확인하다가 왔어요;
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 네 잘지내셨나요?
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 덕분에요
<soyeomul> 추석은 잘 보내셨는지요;;;;
<soyeomul> 음... Gnus(이맥스 이메일 읽고 쓰는 프로그램) 에서 오늘 처음으로 Gmail 라벨 옮기는 기능을 실험해봤어요...
<soyeomul> 스팸 폴더에 있는것을 다른 라벨로 옮겨봤어요.. "B m" 치니깐 뜨더라구요..
<soyeomul> 그리고 원하는 라벨로 옮겼어요. 성공.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 오 대단하네요.
<soyeomul> Gnus 개발자분들 참 대단하지요;
<soyeomul> 고맙기도 하구요 덕분에 웹브라우저에서 이제 Gmail 안열어도 되기에
<soyeomul> 아 물론 다른 이메일 프로그램도 다 되는거지만.. 이맥스에서 저런걸 할 수 있으니.. 너무 싱기하더라구요
<soyeomul> 참 옛날옛적 호랭이 담배피던 시절에 쓰였던 usenet 도 Gnus 쓰면서 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 그 시냐 이터널-셉텝버 라는 usenet 서버가 무료더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 접속해봤는데.. 그곳에도 사람들이 대화를 하고 있더라구요 거의 대부분 콤푸타 이야기들
<soyeomul> 그리고 스팸 메시지도 허블나게 많고
<soyeomul> 참 오늘은!!!
<soyeomul> bison 에 대해서 궁금한데요..
<soyeomul> bison 은 동물 아메리카 들소인데.. 왜 GNU bison 은 이름을 bison 으로 지었나요
<soyeomul> 그리고 구글 크롬 프로젝트에 코드네임을 왜 bison 으로 지었을까요.. 정말 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 아메리카 들소 bison 정말 크더라구요 사진에서 보니깐 한우보다 더 크요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> GNU 로고는 물소라서 그 작가가 물소랑 비슷한 들소를 프로그램 이름으로 지엇을까요
<soyeomul> 그냥 이거저거 참 궁금한게 많은 밤입니다
<soyeomul> 어제 물소가 사자랑 싸우는 동영상 봤는데 물소가 이겼어요!
<soyeomul> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-bison/2017-08/threads.html <-- GNU bison 을 실제 쓰고있는 외국 사용자도 있더라구요..
<soyeomul> 음... bison 처럼.. 루비코드나 파이썬 코드를 C 언어 문법으로 변환시켜주는 프로그램 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 아 졸리네요;
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 자러갈께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 우분투 17.10 다운로드중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 오랜만에요 서니님.
<Work^Seony> 어제 채팅로그를 보긴했는데 오랫만에 오셨네요
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 산속에서 좀 살다가 왔어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 농사짓는다고 했자나요. 그것땜에요.
<Work^Seony> 완전 농사꾼 되시는 건가요
<ahoops> 네네.
<ahoops> 10년정도 계획을 하고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 땅이 필요했는데, 이번에 땅을 좀 구입을했어요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 농사 지으실 건가요?
<ahoops> 6헥타르정도인데 땅주인이 도박해서 은행에 담보잡힌거 제가 다운페이먼트로 접수했어요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 땅
<drake_kr> 어이구 배야
<ahoops> 드레끼님도 간만에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 농사 아이템은 음;;
<ahoops> 개구리밥에요.
<ahoops> 개구리밥만 키울라구요 -0-
<ahoops> 넘 웃긴가요;;;
<ahoops> 사실 녹조 키울까했느데요 개구리밥이 더 좋겠더라구요.
<drake_kr> 농업전기 끌어다가 비트코인 마이닝을...
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 비트코인은 리스크가 있자나요.
<ahoops> 초기투자본(진입장벽)도 크구요.
<drake_kr> 제가 할건 아니기 때문에.
<drake_kr> (무책임)
<ahoops> 하와이쪽도 개구리밥 키우기 좋자나요?
<ahoops> 키우는곳이 있는걸로 아는데,,흠;
<drake_kr> 생각난김에 무책임함장 테일러 정독이나..
<ahoops> 한국은 개구리밥키우면 폭망;;;
<ahoops> 겨울때문에 안되구 열대지방이 최고인듯해요.
<drake_kr> 비니루하우스에서 하우스 해야죠
<ahoops> 서니님도 관심있으면 한번 고민해보세요. 고민해봄직한 아이템에요.
<ahoops> 추워서 안되요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 도박장
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 카지노
<ahoops> 도박쪽은 안되요!
<ahoops> 총맞습니다 -_-;
<ahoops> 도박 마약 두개는 절대 안되요;
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 걍 남은 인생 편하게 게임만 할 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 카지노 게임!
<Work^Seony> 돈 좀 더 벌겠다고 고생하느니 그냥 좀 덜벌어도 마음 편하고 몸 편하게 살래요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 진짜 날 잡아서 시작을 하긴 해야는디요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 카지노
<ahoops> 마음편하고 몸편하게 살라구 선택한게 개구리밥인데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전 게임할 시간도 부족해서 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 흠;
<ahoops> 그건 서니님이 진지하지 않아서 그렇게 생각하시는거구요.
<ahoops> 제가 약간만 더 이야기해도 되요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 좀 재미있을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ'
<ahoops> 콩이 몸에 좋자나요?
<drake_kr> 케이스 바이 케이스
<ahoops> 왜냐면 고단백 식품이고 식물성이고 뭐;; 하여튼 긍정적이자나요?
<ahoops> 여기서 핵심은 단백질에요.
<ahoops> 제가 노리는건 대량의 단백질이구요.
<drake_kr> 클로렐라?
<ahoops> 콩이 참 좋은데..단백질원으로서요.
<ahoops> 네 클로렐라도 좋죠,.
<Work^Seony> 제가 나름 음모론 심취한 사람 중 하나인데요, 콩은 논란이 좀 많습니다...
<ahoops> 그건 녹조구요.
<ahoops> 근데 사람을 위한게 아니구 가축을 위한거라면 틀려요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 사람 먹는게 아닌거군요
<ahoops> 제가 왜 콩을 예로 들었냐면
<ahoops> 콩 또한 굉장히 특이한 작물에요.
<ahoops> 왜냐면 보통 농사를 짓게되면 비료를 주자나요?
<ahoops> 비료중에 제일 중요한게 NPK라고해서 질소인 칼륨인데요.
<ahoops> 이중에 질소가 제일 중요해요.
<ahoops> 제일 많이 필요하구요.
<ahoops> 근데 식물은 절대로 공기중에 널려있는 질소를 흡수하지 못해요.
<ahoops> 오직 물에 녹아있는 형태로 이온화되어진 질소만 흡수하거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 아주 소수의 식물은 자체로 박테리아를 가지고 있어서 내장이랄까요.
<ahoops> 공기중에서 질소를 흡수해서 저장해요.
<ahoops> 그 저장한 결과물이 단백질이구요.
<ahoops> 그렇게 질소를 흡수하는 녀석들을 질소고정식물이라고하는데요.
<ahoops> 두과류 즉 콩류가 그렇게 움직여요.
<ahoops> 그래서 콩농사는 질소를 거의 주지 않아요 ;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<ahoops> 인류가 현재 가장 많이 합성하는 화학물이 암모니아인데요.
<ahoops> 거의 질소비료를 위해서 생산해요.
<drake_kr> 갑자기 화학이라니 재미있군요
<ahoops> 그중에 개구리밥(모든 종류가 그런건 아님)도 질소고정식물에요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 대체식품 관심있긴한데... 곤충이라던가 배양육이라던가 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이말은 뭐냐면 질소비료없이 대량의 단백질 생산이 가능하다는 말이구요.
<drake_kr> 전 인공 미토콘드리아를 만들어보고 싶었습니다만
<ahoops> 근데 콩은 생산할려면 몇달걸리자나요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 근데 개구리밥은 라이프 사이클이 30시간에요.
<ahoops> 이상적인 환경에서는 일주일에 30배이상 폭발적으로 증식해요.
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보니까, 사료나 비료로 쓸 수 있어서 그쪽으로 연구하는 경우가 있다고 하는군요
<drake_kr> 세균!?
<ahoops> 콩은 수확할려면 낫들고 가야하고 콩까야하고 난리자나요.
<ahoops> 개구리밥은 걍 채로 걸러내면 수확끝에요 -_-;
<ahoops> 잠자리채 하나면 수확종료;;
<drake_kr> 저도 한 20년동안 고민한게
<drake_kr> 쉽게 사는 방법인데
<drake_kr> 그런거 없어요
<ahoops> 실제로 개구리밥 말린것 알리바바에 보며누 키로당 만원정도에 팔려요.
<ahoops> 가장 빨리자라는 식물중 탑 10에 개구리밥이 보통 잇어요;
<ahoops> 그만큼 회전이 빨라요.
<ahoops> 넘버원은 녹조구요;;
<ahoops> 사실 녹조가 포텐셜은 대박인데 초기비용이 장난이 아니라서;;;
<ahoops> 관리도 만만치 않아보이구요. 썩어버리니까요.
<drake_kr> 4대강
<ahoops> 4대강 그거 녹조 대량번식한거 활용만 할수있다면 대박이죠.
<ahoops> 사실 제가 고민했던게 녹조키워볼까하면서 물벼룩도 진지하게 고민했거든요.
<ahoops> 물벼룩도 폭발적으로 증식하기때문에 대량의 단백질을 얻을수있어요.
<ahoops> 물벼룩의 먹이는 녹조거든요.
<drake_kr> 성경에 나오는 오병이어가 클로렐라라는 설도 있어요
<ahoops> 흠;
<ahoops> 포텐셜은 녹조가 최고인데 무지해서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 암튼 제가 생각한 결론은 개구리밥 대량으로 키워서 펠릿으로 가공해서 팔아도 되구요.
<ahoops> 최종적으로는 20만마리 닭을 위한 사료로 쓸생각에요.
<ahoops> 20만마리 닭 방목해서 키워볼생각이거든요;;;
<drake_kr> 미토콘드리아 배터리 같은거 나올만도 한데..
<ahoops> 여기까지되면 하루 수입이 깔끔하게 현지물가로 최소 하루에 2500만원정도인데;;
<ahoops> 싸그리 유기농이니 훨씬넘어가겠죠 아마도;;
<ahoops> 옥수수 같은 GMO사료없이 자유방목 닭에서 얻은 유기농 계란 15만개씩요 하루에;;
<ahoops> 닭 키우기 싫으면 걍 고단백 영양원으로 개구리밥 말려서 팔아도 되구요;;
<ahoops> 암튼 그래서 이번에 물저장할 공간을 만들지는 못하고 터만 잡아놓고 왔네요;;
<ahoops> 10단으로 수직으로 쌓아서 대량 증식 시킬 생각에요;;
<drake_kr> 오 설탕배터리 실용화 단계에 접어들었다고 하네요
<ahoops> 흠 근데 저도 궁금한게요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 개구리밥 농사를 짓는게 제가 해보겠다고 난리치고있기는한데 매일 생각이 드는게 ;;
<ahoops> 내가 뭘하고 사는거냐 대체;;;
<ahoops> 이런 생각 자주듭니다;;
<ahoops> Work^Seony: azolla 로 검색해보시면 많은 정보 얻을수있으실거에요.
<ahoops> 그냥 한국에서 보이는 일반 개구리밥은 질소고정식물 아니라서 질소원 공급해줘야해요.
<ahoops> 하지만 azolla 는 질소고정식물이라 (양치류) 고사리같은 녀석이라 틀려요.
<ahoops> 제가 당장 움직일수있는 현찰이 50억정도라면 녹조에 도전했을듯;;
<ahoops> 하지만 현찰이 부족해서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 게임이나...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 안그래도 노후 때문에 고민되서 여러사람들이랑 얘기한 적 있었는데요,
<ahoops> 금방온다니까요. 고민하셔야해요~
<Work^Seony> 다들 똑같은 반응이, "아니 공무원이 연금 나오는데, 노후 걱정하지 말고 그냥 몸 편하고 마음 편하게 직장 다니세요"
<Work^Seony> 그러더군요
<ahoops> 전 욕심이 많은 편인가봐요;;
<Work^Seony> 돈 좀 더 벌겠다고 고생하다 병 걸리고 뭐하고 어쩌고 하면, 당신 와이프만 고생하는 건데, 와이프 고생시키지 말고 그냥 편하게 사세요 그러더군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사람마다 성격이 다 다르잖아요... 제 경우에는, 야근수당 안줘도 되니까 야근 안하겠다는 쪽이거든요
<drake_kr> 저도
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 만드는 일 혼자 하면 돈이야 좀 더 벌 수 있겠지만, 저는 잘 안해요
<ahoops> 전 돈안줘도 되니깐 좀 흥미진진한걸 원하는 스타일;;
<Work^Seony> 스트레스 받고 귀찮고 집에서 또 일해야하는데, 그럴 바에는 그 시간에 그냥 게임이나 하는게 더 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 얘기한 적 있나ㅣ 모르겠는데요,
<Work^Seony> 한국에 사는 친구들이 저보고 잘 지내냐고 물으면 저는 이렇게 대답하거든요
<Work^Seony> 내 인생에서 최고로 행복한 시기를 보내고 있다고...
<Work^Seony> 최근 5년이 제 인생에서 가장 편하고 즐겁고 행복한 시기를 보내고 있어요
<ahoops> 흠.
<Work^Seony> 근데 편하게 사는게 익숙해지니까 뭔가 딴거를 하고싶을 줄 알았는데,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 이게 좋더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일에 치여 살다가 좀 여유로우면 여유로운게 얼마나 좋은건지 알죠 뭐
<ahoops> 저도 행복한거 따지면 와이프 만난뒤로 가장 행복하긴한것같아요;
<Work^Seony> 저번에 프로젝트 하나 끝내고 5일 공짜 휴가 받아서, 아무데도 안가고 집에만 있었꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 일 안하고 집에만 있으면 다시 일하고 싶을 줄 알았는데,
<Work^Seony> 월요일날 출근하기 엄청 싫더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국은 추석 11일 연휴였잖아요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 일이 워낙 편해서 월요병이니 뭐니 하는거 남일인데,
<drake_kr> 놀다보면 일하고 싶을거라고 누가 그랬는지 참
<Work^Seony> 제가 처음으로, 집에서 노는 것도 아주 좋구나 하는걸 처음 느껴봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 열흘 놀아도 더 놀고싶은데
<Work^Seony> 진짜 집 밖에 한 번도 안나가고 집 안에만 박혀있었는데 엄청 좋더라구요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아 진자~~ 그건 직장 다니니까 그렇죠!!
<ahoops> 저처럼 맨날 놀면 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그리고 뭐 돈에 별로 신경 안 쓰고 하고싶은거 하고 지내는게 좋은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데, 제가 말씀드렸듯이 여기는 직장생활 엄청 편해요...
<Work^Seony> 내키면 암때나 퇴근해도 되는 곳인데...
<ahoops> 근데 제가 말씀드리고 싶은 포인트는요 흠.
<drake_kr> 아웃풋만 잘 나오면 싸가지에 대해서 뭐라고 안 하잖아요
<ahoops> 혹시나 현재 패턴이 무너져버렸을때.. 플랜B 가 있느냐;;
<ahoops>  서니님도 타지 생활하시고 가정도 있으시고 나이도 있으시자나요.
<drake_kr> 전 여행 갈 때 계획 안 짜는 타입이라..
<drake_kr> 사람마다 다른거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> ahoops님읙 경우 그런 계획은 꼭 필요하다는 부분은 충분히 공감합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 위기상황을 어떻게 극복할 것인가..라면.. 저한테는 지금 위기상황이 아닐수도 있다는 전제 자체가 없죠..
<Work^Seony> 네 그런듯... 저 역시 제가 뭔가 위기상황이라는걸 느낄만한 게 없다보니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 청춘을 희생해 노후를 얻기 싫으신듯..
<Work^Seony> 지금 올 한해 스스로의 업무 성취도에 대한 평가서를 작성하는데, 참 쓸 말이 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 업무 성취도..는 취직/이직 후 1년 정도면 없지 않나요
<drake_kr> 음.. 좀 공격적이었나..
<Work^Seony> 매년 해야하는 건데, 항목도 다 다른게 잘 보면 비슷비슷해서 더 고민이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 새로 접하는 기술이 그다지 없으실것 같은데..
<Work^Seony> 기술에 대한 항목이 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 업무성취.. 잖아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 문제해결 능력, 계획, 구성 이런거 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런것들도 뭐 기술적인 측면에서 새로운걸 쓴다거나 하면.. 올라가기 마련인데..
<drake_kr> ... 라기보단 쓸 말이 많죠..
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 으.. 시도때도 없는 정전;;
<ahoops> 셀폰 테더링해서 들어왔네요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 마닐라는 그래도 ups 한시간짜리 정도면 버틸만 하던데..
<ahoops> 정전되면 몇시간에요.
<drake_kr> 마닐라요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 근데 여긴 섬이라서 여건이 더 안좋은것같아요.
<ahoops> 암튼 서니님~
<ahoops> 드레끼님도 마찬가지!!
<Work^Seony> 저도 섬이라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 섬이 좋긴 좋아요
<drake_kr> 11월에 하와이 가면 한 30만원대군요..
<drake_kr> 왕복 60만원 정도..
<ahoops> 드레끼님.
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops> 제 아이디어가 좀 황당한 쪽인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 진짜 궁금해서 그래요;
<drake_kr> 아이디어가 황당하지 않으면 돈 안돼요
<ahoops> 사실 테스트는 이래저래 제법 많이 하고 덤비고 있거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 아무도 그렇게 움직이는 사람이 없어서 자신감이 좀 떨어질대가 있어요.
<ahoops> 대화하는 사람이라고는 와이프뿐인데 와이프도 정말 어리거든요. 27살;;
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저도 바탕가스에서 로컬회사 통해서 마닐라로 fiber optic 끌어올때 다들 돈버리는거라고 했었어요
<ahoops> 탁월한 선택같은데요 ㅎ;;
<ahoops> 끌어올수만 있다면요.
<drake_kr> 지나고 나서 보면 그런거죠
<ahoops> 드레끼님 연세가 어떻게 되세요?
<drake_kr> 80년도산입니다
<ahoops> 네네
<drake_kr> 뭐 결국 생체에너지 사업인데
<drake_kr> 황당한 사업이건 평범한 사업이건
<drake_kr> 본인 관심에 따라가는거죠
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 인프라도 빈약하고 한국가자니 이젠 와이프가 걸리구 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 제가 마닐라에서 ISP 했을때는 가서 인터넷이 너무 느려서 내가 좋은 라인 써야겠다 싶어서 시작한게 비즈니스가 된거고요
<drake_kr> 저도 26살에 비즈니스를 시작했으니 27살이 그렇게 적은 나이로 보이진 않아요
<ahoops> 나이는 충분하죠.
<ahoops> 저는 74거든요.
<drake_kr> 겁이 많을 나이네요
<ahoops> 27이면 저의 경험으로는 두뇌회전력은 정점에 있을 나이에요. 30대 초반이 더욱 극적이였던것같지만요,.
<Work^Seony> drake_kr님도 이제 곧 마흔을 바라보는 나이가 되니, 그런 비지니스를 하고싶으면서도 또 고민도 될 시기겠군요...
<ahoops> 지금도 겁은 없는데 걸리는건 식구,,라고 해봐야 와이프인데 와이프가 걸리는거구요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 비즈니스 하고싶은게 있고 잘 할 자신 있으면 하는거죠
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 여행갈때 무계획입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 으..
<drake_kr> 최근 일본에 다녀왔는데 일본사람한테 ‘너처럼 대책없는 놈은 살면서 첨본다’라는 소리 들을 정도로..
<drake_kr> 이번에도 일본에 딱 2만엔 들고 갔거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 밥은 묵고 댕기셨어요? =3 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다 얻어먹었습니다
<ahoops> 진정한 능력자 ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 한국우분투커뮤니티로 간거라서..
<drake_kr> 일본데비안 분한테 점심 얻어먹고
<drake_kr> 일본우분투 분한테 저녁 얻어먹고
<ahoops> 재미있었을듯해요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 계획을 안 하는 이유는
<drake_kr> 계획을 짜봤자 그대로 진행되는 경우가 없기 때문이죠
<drake_kr> 이것저것 준비하는것도 좋지만.. 준비만 하다 끝나는 경우도 있었고
<ahoops> 생판 모르는 동네 가는데 계획짜도 그렇게 못움직일게 분명하고 그렇기 때문에 그냥 가는거고 하지만 가기만하면 맞딱들일 그런 상황들을 바라는거죠.
<ahoops> 일상에서 경험치 못할것들을 할수있는게 여행이니까요.
<ahoops> 그게 곧 여행의 의미..새로운 지적 충격이랄까요.
<drake_kr> 계획이 철저하면 맵 한번 못 보는걸로 멘탈이 터지니까요
<drake_kr> 계획을 안 했으면 그냥 물어보면 되는데
<ahoops> 그런건 중요하지 않아요.
<drake_kr> 처음 일본 갔을때도 아키바에서 이거저거 사다가 돈떨어져서 거기서 알바 했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 나 이번에 어디가서 뭐하고 놀꺼야 그렇게 놀지못해도 최소한 이러저러한것 정도는 경험할수있을꺼야~~
<drake_kr> 그럼 지쳐요
<ahoops> 라고 생각햇지만 실상은 예쁜 여자 만나버리면 다 무의미 하다는것..
<ahoops> 언제라도 무너져버릴수있는것.
<ahoops> 그래서 그럼 그냥가자~ 가고 보자~~ 이런거죠..
<ahoops> 가서 뭐해야지.. 그렇게 가면 뭐하고 오면 좋은데 막상가서보면 더 좋은게 많자나요.
<drake_kr> 이것저것 다 재면 또 여행할 수 있는 나라도 제한되잖아요
<drake_kr> 여행사 안 끼고 가야 제대로 놀 수 있는데
<ahoops> 저 필리핀 살지만 처음에 필리핀 올때 키보드 하나만 가지고 왔던 기억이 나네요.
<drake_kr> 멕시코나 페루도 가면 그냥 그럭저럭 잘 놀다 올 수 있을거 같애요
<drake_kr> 처음 필리핀 갔을때 뭐 영어 한마디도 못 했는데요
<ahoops> 짐하나 없이 그냥 키보드 하나만 가지고 여기와서 살다가 지금은 그 키보드 박살나서 매일 고통받는 삶입니다.
<ahoops> 저도 영어 못했어요.
<ahoops> 지금도 못해요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 한 삼일 굶다가 졸리비 가서 남바완을 외쳤던 기억이..
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 김미남바완
<drake_kr> 플리즈
<ahoops> 아 제발..
<drake_kr> 그 다음날은 옐로캡
<ahoops> 윈도키 없는 101키 키보드좀 써봤으면 소원이 없겠어요.
<drake_kr> 커스텀...
<drake_kr> $800
<ahoops> 키보드 사서 레지스트리 건드려서 윈도키들 싹 죽이고 쓰는데요.
<ahoops> 그래도 눈에는 보이자나요.
<ahoops> 그게 그 자체로 스트레스에요.
<drake_kr> Diy 하면 되죠
<ahoops> 전 어려운거 못합니다.
<drake_kr> I8042에다가 stm32
<drake_kr> 음.......
<ahoops> 컴터 조립도 안해요.
<ahoops> 제가 용산에서 1년넘게 일했었는데 나사하나 조이는것도 안합니다..
<drake_kr> 저도 요새는..
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 명가 마이크로소프트 제품이 좋아요
<ahoops> 20대 극초반에는 컴터 만지는것(그차제)를 좋아했는데 선인상가에서 1년좀넘게 일하고 나서는 절대로 나사하나 안푸는것같아요.
<ahoops> 직장생활할때도 항상 조립은 니가해;; 이 컨셉 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 컴닥터 불러다가
<drake_kr> 누워서 이것저것 주문해야죠
<ahoops> 컴닥터 부르면 성질나자나죠.
<ahoops> 근데 전 항상 주위에 조립해주시는분들이 있어서요. 별 불편은 없었어요.
<ahoops> 문제는 지금은 없다는거죠 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 하긴 필리핀은..
<ahoops> 컴터 가지고 방문하면 일단 3마넌은 불러요.
<ahoops> 그래서 그냥 통짜를 좋아해요. 랩탑같은거요.
<ahoops> 안돌아가면 그냥 새로사자;;
<drake_kr> 윈도우 설치까지 7만원 주고 했는데..
<drake_kr> 편하던데요
<ahoops> 그게 한두번이면 괜찮은데 자주 그러면 그냥 바꾸는게 싸요
<drake_kr> 물론 제경우는 컴터 옆에 이상한 보드들이랑 빵판이 있고.. 하프 마운트랙에는 웬지 시스코 장비가 있어서
<ahoops> 제가 지금 방에서 나가서 담배 2번빨고 다시 들어왔는데요. 데탑 3대 복도에있어요.
<ahoops> 그런식으로 버려진거죠;; ㅡ,ㅡ
<ahoops> 아이디어가 황당하지 않으면 돈 안된다는 말씀 잘 새겨들을께용
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단 해보세요
<ahoops> 사실 개구리밥이 황당한 아이디어는 아니였고 몇십년전부터 많은 논문(제가 50편은 읽은듯)이 넷상에 있구요.
<drake_kr> 알아보는거랑 실제 경험으로 얻는건 상당히 다르니...
<ahoops> 네 실제와 틀릴수있으니까요
<ahoops> 사실 실제로 해보니 이론적으로는 64배 뻥티기가 가능하더라구요.
<drake_kr> 돈이 어디 들어가고 어디랑 계약해야되고 지속성은 어떤식으로 이뤄지는지
<ahoops> 근데 현실에서는 가장이쁘게 뻥티기 된게 25배정도에요 일주일 단위로요.
<ahoops> 녹조는 테스트했던게 50배넘게 뻥티기;;;
<drake_kr> 인건비를 효율적으로 쓰는 방법 등..
<ahoops> 계약 없구요 인건비도 없어요 잠자리채있으면 수확끝입니다. 날씨만 좋다면 건조까지 완료구요;;
<drake_kr> 저도 isp 혼자 다 할 수 있을줄 알았어요
<ahoops> 판로 걱정은 있는데 생산걱정은 없어서 선택했어요. 리스크가 작다는 의미에요.
<ahoops> isp 혼자 다 못한 이유가 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 로컬회사랑 컨트랙 하는거랑
<drake_kr> 세금 내야 되는거
<ahoops> 로컬회사 문제는 걔네들 자체를 못믿는거죠?\
<drake_kr> 내부 광케이블 매설
<drake_kr> 아뇨 문서 할사람이 필요하죠
<ahoops> 그리고 세금문제도 세금때리는 얘들 못믿는거죠?
<drake_kr> 계산 할시간에 다른거 해야죠
<ahoops> 그게 한국쪽 이야기에요 아니면 필리핀 이야기에요?
<drake_kr> 필리핀요
<ahoops> 네.
<drake_kr> 드라이버는 짭새때문에 어쩔수 없이..
<drake_kr> 모니터링 하고 저 없는동안 돌리려면 한 20명 정도 필요하더라고요
<drake_kr> 한 6개월동안 짜른 애들이 한 200명 정도 되나..
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 근데 그중에 1명이라도 건지셨어요? 포인트에요.
<ahoops> 건지셨으면 해볼만하셨을텐데;;
<drake_kr> 5명은 지금도 연락해요
<ahoops> 그중에 신뢰하는 친구도 있어요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<ahoops> 3명이 필요해요.
<ahoops> 최대 4명요.
<ahoops> 5명은 안되요.
<ahoops> 컨트롤이 안되니까요
<ahoops> 3명이 맞아요.
<ahoops> 근데 1명도 쉽지않죠
<ahoops> 그 1명이 없으면 미래도 없는거죠 뭐.
<drake_kr> 20명 뽑으려고 200명 넘게 짤랐어요
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 저랑 맞는 친구들이랑 같이 했었어요
<ahoops> 숫자는 의미가 없어요.
<ahoops> 같이 할수있는 숫자만 의미가있어요.
<ahoops> 그게 저의 상황은 와이프뿐이에요. 그래서 저는 1이에요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 여기나 거기나 기본 6개월은 잡아야 할텐데요
<ahoops> 아뇨 10년이여도 같아요.
<ahoops> 제가 시간이나 재력이나 그런걸로 포커스를 만들고 싶진 않아요.
<ahoops> 근데 여쭈고 싶은건 그런 사람이 있었느냐 하는거에요.
<ahoops> 그리고 최종적으로 제가 확인하고 싶은건 있었는데 실패했느냐 아니면 없어서 실패했느냐에요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 신뢰 관계를 성립시켜야 비즈니스를 한다면 지금도 힘들거 같은데요
<ahoops> 네 그럼 실패하신거에요.
<ahoops> 왜냐면
<ahoops> 돈으로 밀어부칠수가 없어요 많은경우에요.
<ahoops> 특히 인프라 사업이자나요?
<ahoops> 그경우는 돈보다는 가문의 힘이 더 크죠.
<ahoops> 가문의 힘이 크다해도 살아남는 경우가 있는데 기술력이 뛰어나야겠죠.
<drake_kr> 신뢰관계는 그다지 중요하지 않았어요 제경우는.
<ahoops> 근데 그 기술력이 뛰어난 친구를 섭외했느냐 아니야의 문제거든요.
<drake_kr> 시스템이 있고 그 시스템에 복종만 하면 되는거였으니..
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 상황이 약간 틀린데요.
<ahoops> 제 경험을 말씀드릴까요?
<drake_kr> 네네
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 이건 드레끼님한테는 먼나라 이야기 되버려서 흠ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 별로 의미는 없을것같아요.
<ahoops> 그쵸?
<drake_kr> 네?
<ahoops> 첨에 제가 보라카이 사는데요 여기 통째로 프리와이파이를 깔려고 했어요
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops> 대신 접근하면 얼마씩 차지할꺼야 이런식이죠.
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops> 사실 섬이 작아서 통신사가 여러개 있어도 다들 동의했거든요.
<drake_kr> 네네
<ahoops> 왜냐면 인터넷 접소을 못해서 난리지 트래픽이 부족한건 아니였거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 문제는
<ahoops> 필리핀 메이저 이통사 스마트랑 글로브랑 두개자나요?
<drake_kr> Pldt랑 globe
<ahoops> PLDT 이런건 마이너구요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 그렇다고 하죠
<ahoops> 랜드라인 빼구요.
<drake_kr> 네네
<ahoops> 네네네
<drake_kr> 아 cellular
<ahoops> 근데 이 지역 로컬망을 누가 잡고 있냐면
<drake_kr> 네네
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 칼리보 케이블.. 그리고 판텔코
<ahoops> 하나는 케이블망이고 하나는 전화선 망이에요 그리고 스마트 글로브가 있겠죠.
<ahoops> 다들 광케이블 하나로 공유하고 있어요
<ahoops> 물론 해저에 깔린 광케이블리죠
<ahoops> 제가 그때 그랫어요
<ahoops> 내가 만약 섬 전체에 와이파이 망을 싹 깔테니 누가 트래픽 비용을 낼거냐
<ahoops> 그랫더니 돌아온 대답이 뭔지 아세요?
<drake_kr> 알아서 하라 그랬겠져
<drake_kr> 지들은 모른다고
<ahoops> 칼리보 판톨코 스마트 글로브 전체가 한가족이니 니가 할거없다 하고싶어도 퍼밋이 안나온다 퍼밋이 나오면 넌 죽는다 또 퍼밋이 나와도 넌 회선비용을 충분히? 내야한다.
<ahoops> 이게 패밀리 힘이에요.
<ahoops> 일부 로컬망 만들어서 돈벌수있는데요. 그위로는 못올라가요. 패밀리? 힘이 없으면요.
<drake_kr> 아 보라카이는 globe 라인이었나보네요
<ahoops> 아뇨 다들 쉐어해요.
<drake_kr> 정치라인요
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 마닐라면 pldt 메이져죠. 섬이면 틀려요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 퍼밋신청하면 총맞아요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 뭐 잘 먹고 사는데 궁디 디밀면 당연히 그러겠죠
<ahoops> 근데 현실적으로 일이억 가지고 회선은 못깔자나요?
<drake_kr> 지역케이블이 있으니..
<ahoops> 전 그래서 섬 하나는 먹어도 더 나가면 총맞는다 생각하고 그냥 접었어요
<drake_kr> 필요시 p2p로 가는거고요
<ahoops> 드레끼님이 미련이 있으시군요.
<drake_kr> 네?
<ahoops> 해봄직했던 사업이셨죠?
<drake_kr> 뭐 매출 좀 나오던 사업이었으니까요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 열심히 살면 사는건 살아남는건 문제없는데, 어떤 아이디어로 밀어부칠거냐 하는 문제같군요.
<ahoops> 한국이나 외국이나요.
<ahoops> 약간 생각을 바꾸어서 굳이 표현하자면 극단적인 생각들의ㅏ 조합, 이종교배르에 누가 더 익숙하느냐의 문제로 보여요.
<ahoops> 말씀하셨듯이 황당한 아이디어가 아니면 돈이 안된다는 측면이라면요. 더욱더 극단적인 조합, 이종교뱌가 필요한거겠죠.
<drake_kr> 평범한 아이디어로도 돈을 버는 사람은 많죠
<ahoops> 평범한 아이디어에 뭔가를 더한걸로 돈을 번건 아닌까요?
<drake_kr> 많은 돈을 벌기 위해서는 특별한게 필요한거고,
<drake_kr> 듣기에 평범하지 않은게 필요하겠죠
<ahoops> 평범한 아이디어로 벌려면 피곤해요. 왜냐면 경쟁이 필요하니까요. 그 경쟁을 따돌릴려면 다른 아이디어 즉 이종교배되어진 아이디가 반드시 있을거에요.
<ahoops> 듣기에 평범한게 아니고 정확히 말씀드린거에요. 실례를 주세요.
<drake_kr> 성공사례요?
<ahoops> 사람들은 평범하다 했지만 그사람은 뭔가를 더했을거에요.
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 반드시 뭔가를 더했을거에요.
<ahoops> 기존과 틀리게 더했을겁니다.
<drake_kr> 애플 구글 넵스터
<ahoops> 첫번째 애플이라는 단어.
<ahoops> 정확히 어떤거죠?
<drake_kr> 애플이 추구하는게 뭐였는지는 알죠?
<drake_kr> Personal computer
<ahoops> 네.
<drake_kr> 구글은 전세계의 정보를 스토리지에 저장해보겠다
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 넵스터는요?
<drake_kr> 넵스터는 저작권을 비틀어보겠다
<drake_kr> 당시 상황에서 말도 안되는 아이디어들이었죠
<ahoops> 전부 새로운 아이디어를 제시하거나 기존의 아이디어들을 교배한 녀석들의 집합으로 판단해도 되는거죠?
<drake_kr> 마음대로 판단 하시면 되죠
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 그래서 제가 말씀드린게
<ahoops> 생각을 바꾸어 누가 더 익숙하게 기존의 생각을 바꾸어 새로운 아이디어들의 교배 즉 이종교배에 익숙하느냐
<ahoops> 이게 핵심이라고 말씀드린거에요.
<ahoops> 조금 더 말씀드려도 될까요?
<ahoops> 애플이 왜 나이스 할걸까요?
<ahoops> 나이스 안할수도 있습니다만 워낙 추종자가 많아서요.
<ahoops> 제 질문이 너무나 막연하다면 과연 애플이 단 하나라도 기존에 없던 새로운 아이디어를 하나라도 제시한적이 있었나요? 라는게 제 질문입니다.
<drake_kr> 혁신이요?
<ahoops> 비판이나 그런 뤼앙스가 아니에요. 같이 고민해보자는 제안이엥요.
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 사람들은 혁신이라고 애플은 진자 혁신 그 자체라고 말하지만요.
<ahoops> 그건 그냥 말장난으로 보여요.
<ahoops> 사실 애플이 한거라고는 약간의 이종교배를 해서 그걸 그냥 사람들에게 보여줬던것뿐이거든요.
<drake_kr> 애플2에서 이미 그렇다 할 게 없죠
<drake_kr> 이미 Personal computer니까
<ahoops> 그 당시 상황에서는 받아들여졌을지도요.
<ahoops> 확실한건 그 당시에 애플에서 제시한 그정도의 기기는 그 당시의 사람들에게 먹혀들만 했겠죠.
<drake_kr> 매킨토시는 desktop publish까지 되어야 personal computer라고 생각했던거고요
<drake_kr> 아이팟에서부터 personal things로 변했고.. 아직 이어져오는거 같네요
<ahoops_> 이넘의 정전;;
<ahoops_> 매킨토시라는걸 만들때 즈음에는 그걸 만들때 이미  매킨토시라는걸 만들 이유 자체가 뭔가 다른걸  add해야만했다고 느낀건 아닐까요?\
<drake_kr> 그때도 추구하는 가치는 personal computer였죠
<ahoops_> 혁신이란게 단어 그자체는 혁신이라고 하지만 그 실체는 이종교배로 보여요.
<ahoops_> 추구하는 가치 퍼스널 컴퓨터+퍼블리셔 이렇게 간거자나요?
<drake_kr> 뭘 더하든 빼든 개인용 컴퓨터라는 목표점이 확실했죠
<drake_kr> 창업자는 퍼블리시도 개인용 컴퓨팅이라는 범주에 포함이 된다고 생각한거고요
<ahoops_> 목표점이 확실하더라도 애플은 항상 뭔가를 더해왔죠 그리고 항상 혁신이라고 말해왔고요.
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops_> 아마도,, 아마도요. 내년에도 같은 패턴일겁니다.
<drake_kr> 그렇겠죠
<ahoops_> 그래서요. 흠.
<ahoops_> 제가 말씀드리고 싶은건요.
<ahoops_> 저희가 이렇게 대화를 하고 있자나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops_> 이 대화자체가 어떤 논리적인 이야기이면 참 다행인데
<ahoops_> 만약에요 진짜 만약에.
<ahoops_> 논리적이지 않을수도 있을수 있거든요.
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops_> 그리고.
<drake_kr> 우리는 인공지능이 아니니..
<ahoops_> 대화자체가 저희가 생각할수있는 저희 두뇌가 가진 최종결과물 정도라면요.
<ahoops_> 대화 그자체가 즉 저희가 생각하는 생각들을 표현해내는 결과물이 채팅이건 뭐건 언어겠죠?
<ahoops_> 그 언어 자체가 인간의 사고의 최종결과물은 아닐까 하거든요.
<ahoops_> 이건 제 생각이에요.
<drake_kr> 그건 아닐거에요
<ahoops_> 왜 아니라고 생각하세요?
<ahoops_> 인간이 아무리 고민해도 이정도밖에 언어정도로밖에 표현해낼수없는데요.
<drake_kr> 저만봐도 사고 중에 타이핑을 하고 있고
<ahoops_> 다른 결과가 있다고 보세요?
<drake_kr> 최종적으로 말을 해야 한다면
<ahoops_> 타이핑을 하시는데 최종적으로는 수정하시고 또 수정하시고해서 타이핑하셨자나요,
<drake_kr> 하루에 한줄 나올까말까 할걸요
<drake_kr> 아 폰이라 좀 느려요
<ahoops_> 그 과정전체가 언어로 표현이 안되세요?
<drake_kr> 사고과정 전체를 타이핑하라는건가요
<ahoops_> 그렇죠.
<ahoops_> 많은 생각을 하셨을리라 생각해요. 하지만 언어로 표현이 가능하다고 저는 생각하거든요.
<ahoops_> 그 과정 전체를요.
<ahoops_> 사람이 말 한마디 뱉을때 고민 많이해서 한마디 할때가 많자나요.
<ahoops_> 근데 그 고민까지도 찝어서 말하자면 사용하시는 네이티브 언어로 표현이 가능하다라고 말씀드리고 싶은거에요.
<drake_kr> 뭔가 하고 싶은 말씀이 있으시면 하시면 되죠
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 그래서 저는 언어 그자체가 논리적이든 아니든간에.
<ahoops_> 인간이 언어를 사용하는 한은 서로 다른 생각들의 교배만을 하는 존재가 아닌가해요..
<ahoops_> 배가 산으로 갔나요? 너무 많이 갔나요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하지만 애플도 그렇구 다른 회사도 그렇구요.
<ahoops_> 애플 퍼스널 컴터...이건 장난이자나요.
<drake_kr> 전 성공케이스는 그다지 신경안써서요..
<ahoops_> 말 그대로 퍼스널 이라는 개념 그리구 컴터라는 개념 기존에 다 있었는데 교배한거구요.
<ahoops_> 아이폰도 마찬가지요.
<ahoops_> 컴터 + 셀폰..
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 왜 성공했냐 라는 물음에 다한 답변으로는
<drake_kr> 뭐 기술적 분야에서 다 비벼놓은 제품이라는 얘긴데
<drake_kr> 그 목표지향은 뚜렷했었다는 얘기죠
<ahoops_> 네
<ahoops_> 뚜렸하다는것은 시장성 파악처럼 선호도를 정확히 판단한정도구요.
<ahoops_> 뭔가를 평가했을때 그게 긍정적이라면 그걸 주선해주는 정도요.
<drake_kr> 니즈가 확실히 있었고 그걸로 돈 많이 벌었죠
<ahoops_> 말씀드리고 싶은것은 실패를 하던 성공을 하던간에 인간은 생각들의 교배, 특히나 언어를 통한 교배들요.
<ahoops_> 그정도의 존재들이고 성공 또는 실패는 시장에서 평가 받을뿐이구요.
<ahoops_> 최종적으로 마인드는 열어놓고 살어야한다!! 그게 실패하더라구요.
<drake_kr> 테크니컬한 부분은 결국 맞춰가는거죠
<ahoops_> 원론적인 이야기였네요.
<ahoops_> 근데요.
<ahoops_> 만약에..인간이 할수있는게 정말로 인간이 사용할수있는 언어정도가 한계라면 그안에서만 놀아야 되는게 인간이라면요.
<ahoops_> 언어 그 자체를 분석하는게 진정한 인간 그 자체를 분석하는게 아닐까요.
<ahoops_> 사실은 이걸 말씀드리고 싶었어요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 일부러 약간 억지 스럽게 화제를 끌고 온거에요.
<drake_kr> 인터페이스를 분석하면 내부 코드를 알 수 있지 않을까? 라는거네요?
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 언어 그 자체의 인터페이스 또는 패턴이겠죠.
<drake_kr> 뭐 어느 정도 수준까지는 가능하겠죠
<ahoops_> 그렇다면 사고 그 자체도 파악가능하겠죠.
<ahoops_> 근데.
<ahoops_> 이미 그정도의 아이디어는 학문으로서 정립되어있어요.
<ahoops_> 비트겐슈타인이라던지요.
<ahoops_> 러셀이라든지요.
<ahoops_> 단지 이 양반들이 컴터가 확 발전하지 않았던 시대의 인물들인지라
<ahoops_> 이쪽의 도구를 사용을 못하고 죽어버린걸로 보여요.
<ahoops_> 지금까지 나누었던 이야기가 헛소리가 아니라면 이 양반들이야말로 천재들..
<drake_kr> 전 알 수 없는 이야기군요
<ahoops_> 미친놈이건 안미친놈이건 인간은 말로 즉 언어로 뭔가를 표현한다.
<ahoops_> 인간들끼리 많은 오해가 있는 이유는 어떤것에 대한 평가들 때문인데 이건 그냥 평가한 결과물에 대한 이해도의 차이일분.
<ahoops_> 예를 들어서 김치 먹으라고 외국인들한테 강요하면 다 도망가구.. 왜냐면 걔네들  걔네들의 성향에 따라 김치에 대해서 평가한것일뿐.
<drake_kr> 한국사람도 밥이랑 같이 먹는 김치를 쌩으로 먹이니까 그러죠
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하지만 사고하고 평가하고 그걸 언어로 표현하구요.
<ahoops_> 이건 동일하자나요?
<ahoops_> 여기에서 인간사고 자체가 언어와 일치한다면 ? 고민해봄직하지 않을까요.?
<drake_kr> 사고가 코드고 언어가 인터페이스라면 definition을 정확히 아는건 무리라고 보는데요
<ahoops_> 정확히 알수없다고 저는 보거든요.
<ahoops_> 말이 좀 이상하군요.
<drake_kr> 게다가 저는 남의 사고에 대해 크게 관심있는 편이 아니라서
<drake_kr> 알 수 있는 방법이 있다고 해도 별로 흥미를 가지고 덤비진 않을것 같네요..
<ahoops_> "사고가 코드" 이 말이  모순같아요. 사고 그자체가 언어구요. 언어 그 자체가 인터페이스구요. definition은 언어 그 자체영역의 문제가 아니라 evaluation 후의 문제같아요.
<drake_kr> 필터링 없으면 일상생활이 불가능한데요
<ahoops_> 아 필터링도 평가후 판단하신거자나요~
<drake_kr> 속으로 '아오 김차장 개새끼'라고 맨날 생각하는데 사고랑 언어랑 같으면 전 큰일납니다만
<ahoops_> 사고는 평가를 위한 것! 그래서 최종적으로 개새끼라고 표현하는 언어는 인터페이스!!
<drake_kr> 네 그러니까 사고는 코드, 언어는 인터페이스
<ahoops_> 근데 그 사고도 언어로 표현가능하자나요.
<ahoops_> 아항
<ahoops_> 팩트+평가 여기에서 필요한게 사고, 최종적으로 표현할때는 언어!!
<ahoops_> 팩트도 언어로 표현가능 평가는 개인마다 가지고 있는 성향 즉 개적인적인 데이터를 가지고 사고후 그 결과는 언어로 표현.
<ahoops_> 김치! 그렇게 팩트 김치있고 평가할려면 사고가 필요하고 그 평가결과로 난 김치 좋아! 라고 언어로 표현?
<ahoops_> 그러면 인간은 평가머신.
<ahoops_> 하지만 결과적으로 언어로 표현하는게 인간.
<drake_kr> api 문서만 봤는데 '무슨 원리로 동작하는거야?'라는 질문을 많이 받아서
<ahoops_> 드레끼 말씀처럼 평가를 수행해야하니 함수라고 봐야겠어요. 사고는요. 그러면 사고는 코드에요.
<drake_kr> ... 김차장 개색기..
<ahoops_> 단 고민해봄직한 게 코드라고 그게 꼭 일개 데이터는 절대 될수없느냐 하는건데.
<ahoops_> 함수도 데이터라고 보고 평가를 위한 데이터들도 데이터로 본다면 싸그리 데이터
<ahoops_> 이래버리면 다시 원론적으로 사고도 평가도 평가를 위한 데이터도 싸그리 그냥 데이터들.
<ahoops_> 이거슨!! 리습이야기죠 ㅡ,ㅡ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 대체나 한국은 벌써 출근시간이군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-20
<bridgebot> <draco> 어휴...밤새 많은 대화가...
<bridgebot> <draco> 읽으려다 포기했네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mAHtiOnP/Screenshot_20171020-091437_01.jpg
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오픈수세 아시아 참석하러 출국합니다
<PotatoGim> 즐겁게 다녀오세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 음.. kubuntu는 구글에서 에러 같은거 검색하기 어렵군요. 구글이 계속 ubuntu로 변경해서 결과를 보여주네... ""로 일일이 감싸서 검색해야 하고, 그래도 별로 잘 안나오고...
<autowiz> 후아 ㅠㅠ 사내 깃헙비슷한 깃랩이 망가졌네요 , 개발하던 소스는 멀쩡하긴한데 작업 내역이 많이는 아니고 조금 날아가서 속이 좀 쓰리네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> gogs 써보세요
<bluedusk> 나쁘지 않아요
<autowiz> 블더님 얘기하시자마자 전화가 와서
<autowiz> 블더님한테 전화온줄 알고 깜짝 놀랬네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 소고기도 같이 안먹어주시는 분께 전화할 리가 없잔...
<autowiz> 제가 지갑에 여유가 좀생기면 꼭 소고기 사드리겠습니다.
<autowiz> 당장 설치해봐야겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 드라코님 안녕하세요;
<soyeomul> 점심시간이네요
<soyeomul> 저 밥묵고 우사에 일하러 갑니다;
<soyeomul> 먼저 갈께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> gogs 완전 간편하고 좋으네요 ^_^   블더님 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 갑자기 버젼관리 하다가 든생각인데 SMP 시스템에서 CPU 가 많아지면서 오버헤드가 생기는경우가 있기 때문에 코어 수가 적으면서 클럭이 높은 CPU 를 사용할 때가 있는데
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 지금 3명이서 같은 코드를 수정하는데 버젼관리땜에 시간이 적지않게 소모됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> gogs도 go로 만들어졌네요
<autowiz> 이름 자체가 나 go 로 만들어졌다고 하는거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> go(ogle) g(it) 이라는 문구도 슬쩍 본거같네요
<autowiz> 이야기하다가 끈겼는데 저희 회사도 코딩 잘하는 사람 한명이 혼자 코딩하면 git 관리하는데 들어가는 시간이 줄어들긴 할거같습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> autowiz, ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수강생? 교육생들의 사랑을 듬뿍 받고 계신 렉스님 아니십니까~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 설마요~
<drake_kr> 내일 저녁 6시, 강남역 근처입니다. 010-9890-2048
<autowiz> 강남역 근처에서 무슨일이 일어나는건가요? ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 회비 2만원, 고기 먹습니다
<soyeomul> 밤에 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 소여물 주고 오전엔 고추 비닐 작업하러 물방골 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 물방골은 지역에 있는 산속 개골입니다
<soyeomul> 그 개골에 밭이 고추밭들이 있어요
<soyeomul> 개골이 사투리인지 표준어인지 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 아 찾았어요 '골짜기'의 사투리라고 다음 사전에 나오더이다
<soyeomul> 개골 == 골짜기
<soyeomul> 아따 시골 사니깐 사투리가 아주 그냥 막 쏟아집니다.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 요즘 정말 힘드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 직장 때문에요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 그렇죠..
<Work^Seony> 일이 엄청 많으신가보네요
<drake_kr> 일이 많은게 아니라..
<drake_kr> 원래 드릴링 하는게 많은데 자꾸 일정 요구를 해서;;
<drake_kr> 일 급하게 하면 꼬이는게 많은 타입이라
<drake_kr> 자꾸 밤새게 되네요 ㅡ...ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 전에도 지친 이유가 무리한 일정때문이었는데..
<Work^Seony> 드레이크님도 진짜 빨리 해외 나가셔야할듯...
<drake_kr> 기회가 자주 오는게 아니기도 하고..
<Work^Seony> 네. 그래서 꾸준히 봐야죠
<drake_kr> 뭔가 게임하기도 지쳐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일에 치어살면 게임이고 뭐고 다 귀찮죠ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 일단 몸이 피곤하면 만사가 다...
<drake_kr> 막 뭔가 바쁘고 그런거보다는..
<drake_kr> 마음만 조급해져서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 드릴링하는데 언제까지 해야 되는게 말이 되는건가 싶기도 하고..
<Work^Seony> 그런거 보면 진짜 저도 한국에서 30살까지 살다왔지만, 지금 다시 한국 가라면 못갈 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 리소스라고는 사람밖에 없는 국가니까요..
<drake_kr> 나라사정은 일본이랑 비슷한거 같은데.. 일하는 분위기는 비슷하지가 않네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-21
<drake_kr> 슬슬 출발해야겠네요
<drake_kr> 강남역 10번 출입구, 01098902048, 강남역에서 30분 대기하다 이동할 예정입니다
<drake_kr> 회비는 2만원이요
<drake_kr> 으..
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YZj1Vzfn/IMG_0830.JPG
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NqbtsoTl/IMG_0830.JPG
<drake_kr> 둘이서 소고기 12근을 어떻게 먹으라고...
<ianychoi_> drake_kr, 벙개중이신가요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 캐노니컬에서 우분투 17.10을 소개하는 영상을 내놓았네요 :) https://vimeo.com/236987486
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-22
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요오
<hkeylocal> 윈도우10 RS3가 나왔네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요;; 로컬님^^
<soyeomul> 바이슨도 나왔어요
<soyeomul> 구글 크롬북 픽셀 세번째판 -- 픽셀북 (codename: 아메리카 들소!)
<soyeomul> 지금 쓰고있는 크롬북은 아주 오래전 초창기 판인데.. 2011년산
<soyeomul> 소 출하시켜서 여유가 생기면 픽셀북에 도전하고파요 바이슨!!!
<soyeomul> codename 바이슨은... 안드로이드가 돌아가는데.. 크롬OS 위에서요..
<soyeomul> 그 밑을 컨테이너로
<soyeomul> 감쌌다고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 바이슨을 구매하고나면.. 그곳에 데비안 11 (Bullseye) 돌리려고 합니다.. 2년후쯤이 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 그때까지 제가 소를 키우고 있다면.. 바이슨과 불스아이를 합체한 크롬북에서 소자료를 정리하고 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아따 태풍 바람이 너무 세니깐 오늘 줄줄줄 나옵니다.. 이만 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!!!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<yaheun> 안녕하세요. 우연히 우분투 irc 방을 알게 되어 와 봤네요.
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 반갑습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-14
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 8마디로 엄청 큰여파네요.
<razGon_> 결국은 B형간염의 문제는 바이러스의 문제도 있지만, 그 바이러스를 치유하려는 무차별 적인 반응오르 간이 망가지듯이.블쟈는 이제 3기 간경화....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 너무 정치적인 발언이라 기분이 나쁘신분이 계시면 자제하겟습니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 설풍오락유한공사.
<soyeomul> 안냥하세요~
<soyeomul> 서울 무사히 다녀왔습니다~
<soyeomul> 그라고 고향의 봄 연주 링크 겁니다 축제에서 가장 여운이 있는 순간이었어요~
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/14152093
<soyeomul> 연주자 박광식님 축제장소 서초동에서 처음 알았어요~ 연주 잘 하시더라구요
<soyeomul> 내일은 암소 1살 이상된 암소들 53마리 브루셀라 검사합니다
<soyeomul> 엄청 빡센...
<autowiz_> 53마리나 아이고 힘드시겠어요
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 에서 재접했습니다~
<razGon_> 아. 힘드시겟네요.
<razGon_> 브루셀라. 이거 감염이면 소 망가지는거라.
<soyeomul> 오 라즈곤님 안녕하세요!
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 복구는 잘되셧나요?
<soyeomul> 아 저거 브루셀라 검사는 해마다 국가에서 의무적으로 합니다
<soyeomul> 법정 검사입니다.
<soyeomul> 아 복구!
<soyeomul> 넵!!!
<razGon_> 괜찮아. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 대숲농장은 다 했구요;;;
<soyeomul> 동네는 아직 하고 있는중이어요
<soyeomul> 일단 끊어진 길은 임시로 연결시켜놨어요
<razGon_> 다행입니다.
<soyeomul> 예 감사합니다^^^
<razGon_> 지송요. 갑자기 전화와서리. 괜찮아로.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 괜찮아지셔서 다행입니다인데.ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아녀요~~ 괜찮아요^^
<razGon_> 제가 히오스를 좋아하는건 아니고 블쟈는 과거의 연인이였지만,,, 참...
<razGon_> 불자야... 실망이다.
<Seony> 다들 난리더라구요
<razGon_> 제가 그거 영상을 봤는데 갑자기 깊은 분노가 치밀더라구요
<razGon_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v07C143sevo&t=8s
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<razGon_> 마치 스타워즈에서 점점 시스에 잠식되는 공화국 같달까요.
<razGon_> 히오스가 아니라 하트스톤.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저야 뭐 블리자드 게임은 애초에 끊어서... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 전 게임은 스트리트 파이터 II 밖에 할줄 몰라서요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_> Seony: 저도 워3에서 중단인데요.ㅎ 그래도 뜨거웠던 20대....절반을 같이 보낸 놈인데. 이놈때문에 여친과 헤어지고, 유급도 되고.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요... 그래도 생각보다 일찍 중단 하셨네요...
<razGon_> 중요한건 중국자본의 침투가 엄청 크다는 거죠.
<razGon_> 디아블로에 손안덴게 크죠
<Seony> 제가 이브온라인 같이 하시는 분들은, 와우 공대 생활도 하고 심지어 부부가 연애시절 같이 하시던 분들까지 계셔서 충격이 더 크더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 찌라시일수도 있지만, 이번 법무장관의 사모펀드에 중국 자본이 투자될뻔햇다라는 말이 돌더라구요
<razGon_> 물론 그게 자본 우회일수도 있지만요
<razGon_> 뭐 사실 관계가 나온건 아니니 그이야기는 여기만.
<razGon_> 여튼 NBA사건도 상당히 큰 반향을 일으켯죠.
<Seony> 네 그렇더라구요
<razGon_> 중국의 자본주의적 공산화로 전세계적인 반발심리가커지고 있어서
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/14156113 리눅스 데스크탑 견해
<soyeomul> 제가 저 링크 견해에 대한 생각은 하나입니다. 크롬플젝 제다이들이 그 역할을 해준다는것. 그 역할 = 리눅스 기술지원 보수
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 가 미래의 가장 범용적 리눅스 데스크탑이 될거라는 생각입니다.
<soyeomul> 방금도 전 76에서 77로 크롬OS 자동 판올림했어요~
<soyeomul> 일반인 사용자들은 크롬OS 를 쓰고, 개발자들은 우분투/데비안을 쓸거라 생각해요. 미래의 그림;;;
<razGon_> 그럼에도 불구하고 자체 OS만드신다고..ㅋㅋ 티맥스.ㅋ
<soyeomul> 티맥스는 ...  므랄까 그냥 언론플레이 ;;;
<razGon_> 크롬OS가 기반으로 해서 한국화된게 나올거 같습니다.
<razGon_> 웨일브라우저처럼요
<soyeomul> 음... 웹브라우저 하나 만드는게 장난 아닐거에요...
<soyeomul> 나라 전 예산 때려부어도 못 만드는게 웹브라우저
<soyeomul> 그래보면 구글 참 대단하지요...
<razGon_> 웨일이 크롬기반으로 만든 브라우저입니다.
<soyeomul> 웨일이 어데서 만드나요 들어본거 같기도하네요
<razGon_> 커스터마이징 크롬베이스 브라우저
<razGon_> NVER요.ㅎ
<razGon_> 네버.
<soyeomul> 음 오래못갈거라 생각하네요 천하의 마이크로소프트도 크롬플젝에 두손두발 들었는걸요;;;
<soyeomul> 이런저런 시늉하다 그냥 접겠지요,,, 소리없이...
<razGon_> 이게 크롬에 기생하는 시스템이라 게다가 네이버 서비스를 통합시켜주는 역할을 합니다. 조금 플그램이 충돌하지만요
<razGon_> 쓰기는 편합니다.
<soyeomul> 예...
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 웨일 개발 사이트 가봤는데...
<soyeomul> 소스코드 저장소를 공개하지 않고 있네요
<soyeomul> 저건 딱 하나입니다.
<soyeomul> 소스코드에 자신이 없다라는겁니다.
<soyeomul> 부끄러우니 소스코드를 공개 못하는거에요...
<soyeomul> 오래못가는게 빤히 보입니다...
<soyeomul> 크롬플젝이 수준이 엄청 높아요 토발즈행님이 이끄는 커널플젝만큼 수준이 갱장합니다
<soyeomul> 그걸 네이버가 흉내내는게... 저에겐 뱁새다리 황새 따라하다 다리 찢어지는소리로 들리네[요
<razGon_> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_> 딱 그거에요. 네이버 서비스 통합해서.
<razGon_> 이건 그다음 스탭이 네이버 서비스 기반의 웨일OS를 내보내려는 속셈일수도 있다는 생각이 듭니다.
<razGon_> 지지하는 건 아니지만, 지금의 정치인들에게 잘먹히는 주제.
<soyeomul> 크롬OS 까지 흉내내려나보네요;;;
<razGon_> 우리손으로 만든.ㅎ
<razGon_> 글죠.ㅋ
<razGon_> 어짜피 배껴온거라.ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 일단 지켜볼께요 라즈곤님 정보주셔서 감사드립니다
<razGon_> 뭐 그냥 저냥.
<razGon_> 되면 좋구 아님말구죠.ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 전 먼저 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi g'morning
<foxmask> Seony: hi
<pchero_work> hi. ;)
<foxmask> pchero_work: \o
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 건물전체가 순간 정전되서 서버고 PC 고 다 리붓 되어버렸네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아침부터 뭔 변고 인지 ㅜㅜ
<SIMPLISM> ㅎㄷㄷ;;; pc야 그런가보다하는데... 서버는....
<SIMPLISM> ups까지는 안되있었나보네요
<autowiz> 테스트 서버랑 개발 서버들이라 아직 UPS 까지 놓지는 않았어요 ㅜㅜ
<SIMPLISM> 안타깝군요...ㅠㅠ 그나마 특별히 문제가 생기거나 하진 않았나보네요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진 비옵니다
<soyeomul> 암소 53마리 다 못했네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 오전동안 20마리만 하고 종료했습니다.
<soyeomul> 비도 오고 지치고 소도 힘들어하고 그래서 나머지는 내일 이어서 하기로 했어요~
<soyeomul> 브루셀라 검사요~
<autowiz> 수고 많으셨습니다 소여물님~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 축산종사자 보수교육중이어요
<soyeomul> 온라인인데요... 결제과정이 빡세네요... 크롬북에서 안되더이다...
<soyeomul> 도우미선생에게 전화연결해서 25분간 통화했어요
<soyeomul> 아주 그냥 제 ID 비밀번호 불러주고 로그인해서 그쪽에서 결제진행해달라고 부탁했네요
<soyeomul> 겨우 결제성공하고 지금 교육중입니다. 온라인 비디오 교육이네요;;;
<soyeomul> 아따 빡셉니다
<soyeomul> 돼지열병으로 전국에 가축/소 교육들이 다 취소되었어요
<soyeomul> 어쩔수 없이 온라인 보수 교육을 받고 있네요;;;
<soyeomul> 매 단계마다 '다음' 버튼을 눌러주어야 넘어가서 그냥 틀어놓고 딴짓 못하게 해뒀네요;;;
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 오 빠이님 어소세여~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요 친구들 ^^
<soyeomul> 오 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> soyeomul: ^^
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 저도 넵^^
<lexlove_> 감기로 힘든 하루 입니다 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 감기 걸리셨나요 새벽에 이불 안덮고 주무셨나바요~
<foxmask> yesterday I spoke korean in my phone with duolingo :D
<lexlove_> 저번 주에 1박2일 연수를 다녀왔어요. 20대 3명과 방을 같이 썼는데 젊은 기를 빼앗아올려다 감기만 옮아왔네여. ㅋ
<lexlove_> 젊은 감기라 그런지 독하네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 저런저런~
<soyeomul> foxmask: duolingo is game?
<lexlove_> 외국어 공부 어플이에요
<foxmask> soyeomul: ah software to learn korean
<foxmask> https://www.duolingo.com/
<soyeomul> 아아아아아 아 전 듀링고가 게임인줄 알았 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 부끄부끄
<foxmask> lexlove_: 예
<foxmask> I don't learn everything with it; it is just to hear the sound of the language and try to repeat it otherwise i use books
<soyeomul> foxmask: 대단하네요~^^
<soyeomul> 전 오히려 지금 영어가 부족하다는 생각에 방통대 영어영문학 입학을 고려중이랍니다~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님의 한국어 공부가 참 대단해보이고 고맙게보이고 막 그러네요
<foxmask> 나도
<soyeomul> foxmask: i am concern english school admit for learning english again
<lexlove_> 전 영어를 너무 못해서 듀링고 하다가 지금은 cake 어플로 갈아탔어요
<soyeomul> 와 어플로 다들 공부하시나바요~~~
<lexlove_> soyeomul: cake 어플 함 해보세요
<lexlove_> 쓸만하면 친추해서 같이 공부해요~
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 영어 공부 목적은 단 한가지
<soyeomul> 데비안 프로젝트 메일링리스트에서 뭔가 이야기를 하거나 또는 상대방이 하는 말을 해석하려할때마다 버거움을 느끼거등요
<soyeomul> 단지 전 메일링리스트 상에서 좀 더 원활한 소통을 원해서 그래요
<soyeomul> 진짜 집사람과 상의후 2020 신입생 될까 심각히 고려중이랍니다 방통대 영어영문학과요
<soyeomul> 히어로님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 네델란드!에서 접속하신 히어로님;;;
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 줄 시간이네요
<soyeomul> 전 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 모두 존 하루여~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 암소 17마리 채혈했습니다
<soyeomul> 트랙터로 소를 밧줄에 걸어 땡겨묶고 수의사는 채혈.
<soyeomul> 끝나면 제가 줄 풀어주고 이렇게 해서 오전내내 17마리 하고 종료했네요 나머지소는 내일 이나 내일 모래 이어서 합니다
<soyeomul> 참 크롬OS 에서 접속했씁니다
<soyeomul> 방통대 다니시는 분 계신가요
<soyeomul> 이런저런 조언 듣고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 영어영문학에 대한...
<soyeomul> 학비가 무쟈게 싸서 마음을 먹게 되었어요
<soyeomul> 학비가 비싸면 어림도 없었는데...
<soyeomul> 한학기에 30만원 정도면 괜찮다싶더라구요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 오늘도 모두 존하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> unbound 라는 캐쉬기능에 집중된 dns 서버가 있네요 , 정확한 원은은 아직 모르겠는데 systemd-resolved 가 kt-dns 질의 할때 , 구동 초기에는 UDP 로 하다가 몇시간 지나면 TCP 로 바뀌더니 , 몇분에 한번씩 , 한번에 10초정도 세션이 차단됩니다.
<autowiz> 차단은 자체 보안장비인지 KT 에서 제한을 걸어놓은건지 모르겠는데 , 아무튼 systemd-resolved 끄고 unbound 로 대신 캐슁해주고 있습니다. 캐쉬 상태도 볼 수 있고 , 캐쉬 export , import 기능이 참 마음에 듭니다.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 영웅님~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: I found some tracks of Korean TV series very addictive ^^ I had to add them to my playlist ^_^
<Seony> foxmask: do you subscribe netflix?
<foxmask> Seony: yes
<foxmask> I only watch korean tv series since then :)
<Seony> then i strongly recommend you to watch Mr. Sunshine.
<foxmask> I already saw it
<Seony> oh okay, you really like korean tv shows.
<foxmask> one of my favorite was one about Saimdong
<foxmask> https://programs.sbs.co.kr/drama/saimdang
<foxmask> But i spoke about the music
<Seony> meaning OSTs?
<foxmask> I mean, I like the song & music from some TV show
<foxmask> like those about Abyss / Descendant of the Sun / Are You human
<Seony> did you watch Signal and Kingdom?
<foxmask> Singal not yet
<foxmask> signal*
<Seony> Signal is one of my favorite k-dramas
<Seony> also, i haven't watched it, but a lot of non-korean people mentioned "Stranger".  it's been the best of the best.
<foxmask> I saw it too :)
<Seony> how was it?
<foxmask> very good
<Seony> was it worth it to watch the total 16 episodes?
<foxmask> yes yes :)
<Seony> ok... my next tv dramas to watch is Stranger :)
<foxmask> Seony: I thought Kingdom was about zombi ?
<foxmask> Ha I just read an article about it
<foxmask> I was afraid to see something like the heavy atmospher of walking dead
<Seony> yes it's about zombi, but there is a complex political and consipiracy things.
<foxmask> ok
<foxmask> I loved "Tree with deep roots"
<Seony> zombies in walking dead walk, but zombies in kingdom run ;-)
<foxmask> lol
<Seony> some said that Kingdom is like a zombie version of Game of Throne lol
<foxmask> ho
<foxmask> interesting :D
<foxmask> 나는 본다 : 1) 방랑자 2) 시카고 타자기 3) 터널 4) when camellia blooms ;)
<Seony> yeah, watch Kingdom and Signal.  they are super nice.
<foxmask> Seony: ok !
<foxmask> 커피 타임 ^^
<foxmask> back:)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 오 올만이네유
<HolyKnight> 요즘 바쁘다보니,,,, 휴,,,
<autowiz> 홀녀님 지구를 지켜주세요~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/294885385748873228/633895189986934794/image0.jpg
<Seony> 오후 6시 해질녁의 와이키키
<autowiz> 영화의 한장면이군요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 저만   저 사진 뒤집혀 보이나? ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> ircCloud 내장 브라우저에서만 뒤집혀 보이는군요.      눈호강 ^^ 써 니, 고마워요.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> Seony: 빛이 너무 많아 ^^
<foxmask> (just under the tree)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 축산 보수교육중이어요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-18
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 비오는 제주입니다.
<razGon_> 이때가 좋아요. 춥지도 않고 약간 서늘한 쓸쓸한 비오는 바다.
<razGon_> 커피 마시기 딱
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 오늘 춥네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 19.10 부터 arm 도 live-server 가 나왔네요  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Eoan Ermine 설치 고고싱~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<foxmask> i still use 18.04
<Seony> it's the LTS
<Seony> some of my servers run on 18.04 which is supported for 10 years unlike previous LTSs, and this is the main reason i'll keep using 18.04 for all my servers.
<foxmask> Seony: it's on my recent laptop (a dell)
<Seony> sometimes i'm considering to switch to Debian, i don't know....
<foxmask> 18.10 crashed when I updated it
<foxmask> Seony: I used Deibna since 1998
<foxmask> Debian
<Seony> yeah... non-LTS is not recommended, and i've never used non-LTS version.
<foxmask> but for the laptop debian is weak
<foxmask> hardward not supported
<Seony> right, because it's too conservative.
<foxmask> hardware not supported
<foxmask> yep
<jason_KR> 요즘 커널은 많이 좋아져서...하드웨어 지원 보통 이상 잘되는 것 같아요.
<foxmask> 예
<jason_KR> ^^   아마도 5.4?  예
<foxmask> when debian release a version, it supports hardware that are now too old, and the new computer are still not working with it :( for desktop that can be acceptable but not for laptop
<jason_KR> 아~    하하하
<foxmask> with ubuntu a lot of thing are annoying for me
<jason_KR> 이제 이해했어요.
<foxmask> but as the computer runs well with my printer and several devices, I try to forget them :)
<jason_KR> ^^ 저는 우분투 LTS 쓰면서 하드웨어 지원에 큰 불만이 없어요.
<jason_KR> and, you knew my job, alreay, also. ^^
<foxmask> 네 ^^
<foxmask> what is the next LTS for ubuntu ?
<Seony> 20.04 possibly?  LTS is released every 2 years
<jason_KR> 20.04 F...  Hmmm
<foxmask> ok
<jason_KR> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-20-04-release-features/
<jason_KR> “Focal Fossa”. 몇일 전까지 코드 이름 때문에 말이 많았었는데...
<razGon_> 모닝요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-19
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 하루에 메일이 300여통 정도 쏟아진다치면... 그걸 클라우드에 설치된 MX 로 받으면 클라우드에 아무래도 부하가 걸리겠죠?
<soyeomul> soyeomul@doraji.xyz 로 연결된 메일링 리스트가 여러개 있는데... 지금 구글앱스에서 받고 있어요
<soyeomul> 이 구글앱스(현재무료)를 해제하고 통짜로 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 설치된 postfix 에다 받는설정만 해두고 모든 메일들을 Gmail(soyeomul@gmail.com) 으로 포워딩해서 사용한다고 하면...
<soyeomul> 이거 무리일까요?
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 설치된 VM 현재 비용이 0$ 입니다.
<soyeomul> 우짜든동 엄한 메일이나 데이타가 안쌓이게끔 설정해뒀는데... 0$ 입니다.
<soyeomul> 실제 기계나 회선없이 원하는 서비스를 올릴 수 있다는 장점이 있는데 클라우드... 과금정책이 우째될라나 정말 살얼음판을 걷는 느낌이어요...
<soyeomul> 그래서 아직 HTTP 서비스는 못 올리고 있어요 오직! postfix 하나만 올리어서 서비스 하고 있어요 (테스트 용으로)
<soyeomul> 제가 아직 살아있나요?
<soyeomul> 오 살아있네요;;;
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-20
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> s3 버킷을 지웠는데... 좀비가 되어 나타났어요
<soyeomul> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=262821
<soyeomul> 위 링크의 문의처럼 저도 그러합니다...
<soyeomul> 오류 Data not found 가 출력되네요
<soyeomul> 권한 설정도 아무것도 못하네요
<soyeomul> 지워지지도 않아요
<soyeomul> 난감난감
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Regex> .
